# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  [Bug] Rapport de bug du site (et pas forum)

## Doc TB

Ce thread est destiné aux rapport de bugs sur la nouvelle version du site et sera ouvert lorsque celui-ci sera en ligne.

----------


## half

Discussion ouverte  :;):

----------


## Igloo

Merci bien.

Donc comme je le disais dans la news, même si ce n'est pas vraiment un bug,  impossible de revenir au site à partir du CPC APC. Je suis bloqué depuis l'ouverture :crétin: 

Et petit rappel sur le changement d'avatar qui est, de même, impossible ^^

----------


## alx

D'abord, que vos louanges soient chantées par des vierges unijambistes pour les prouesses déjà accomplies sur la migration. Ensuite :

La suite, la suite ! La foule en délire réclame de pouvoir à nouveau changer d'avatar... Résumé des épisodes précédents :

-vBulletin me dit :* Impossible de déplacer/copier le fichier* si j'upload depuis mon disque-dur
- et *L'envoi a échoué à cause de l'échec de l'écriture du fichier temporaire* si je lui indique une URL.
- si je passe par tof.canardpc.com, nouvelle erreur : *Adresse URL invalide*.


Plus que 30 minutes.

EDIT : ouais, ou alors comme a dit Igloo.

----------


## L'invité

Voila j'ai trouvé quelques problèmes de mise en page sous opera.
J'ai fait un petit screen vu que je suis un Dieu de paint.  :B):

----------


## NitroG42

L'apc à quelques bugs, du genre il retient pas la case overclocking quand on lance le calcul.
Et sinon, je crois que je préférais l'ancien outil, il était plus moche, mais un peu plus complet quand même.

----------


## John Kay

Pour centraliser, je remets ce que j'ai repéré au niveau de la mise en page. De ce que j'ai vu, seul le dossier HADOPI bug avec des débordements d'encadrés.
"Il s'agit de l'encart sous Denis Olivennes (mais il se venge que vous l'ayez appelé Didier, là). Et le dernier encadré, qui déborde un chtouille sur le footer."

----------


## L'invité

Hop et deux nouveaux bug de trouvés (cette fois si sur Opera et ie)
Quand j'essaye de me connecter apr la page d'accueil du site ça ne veut pas.
Et quand je me connecte par le forum, la page d'accueil du site me met: "Bienvenue L'invit� ".
M'étonnerai pas que ça soit lié et que les accents passent mal...

----------


## anonjoe

Je viens de me réabonner en ligne,
Tout a bien fonctionner, sauf le retour sur canardpc.com depuis le site de paiement.
Voila l'url qu'il essaye d'afficher : http://www.canardpc.com/boutique_ok....f=CPC123456789

(j'ai modifié la _order_ref_, c'etait bien la même order ref que dans le mail de confirmation que j'ai reçu)

----------


## Jeckhyl

Rendez à Boulon sa p... p... attendez je me concentre... sa p...p...p...poésie !
Rendez à Gringo, euh, ses poëles crades !

Halte au diktat du Maître des Zombies !

----------


## Doc TB

> Je viens de me réabonner en ligne,
> Tout a bien fonctionner, sauf le retour sur canardpc.com depuis le site de paiement.
> Voila l'url qu'il essaye d'afficher : http://www.canardpc.com/boutique_ok....f=CPC123456789
> 
> (j'ai modifié la _order_ref_, c'etait bien la même order ref que dans le mail de confirmation que j'ai reçu)


Oui, on a encore un soucis à ce niveau. Ceci dit, c'est purement esthétique, l'abonnement et la commande ont bien été pris en compte.

----------


## alx

Sinon, les titres en jaunes sont vraiment pas lisibles chez moi (Firefox 3.0.2) :

----------


## half

> Sinon, les titres en jaunes sont vraiment pas lisibles chez moi (Firefox 3.0.2) :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a3c4908...6-dc343f974c18


Problème de CSS corrigé.

----------


## alx

C'est trop rapide, je n'ai pas attendu 30 minutes !

En plus les avatars remarchent, c'est un scandale !

Merci !



Autre petit truc, sur la page http://www.canardpc.com*/test-jeux-video*.html :




> Ca sort d'où?  Les *dossiers* suivants ont été rédigé pour le magazine et ont été exporté sur le site web de canard PC afin de permettre à tous de les consulter.
> 
> Dans l'avenir, les *dossiers* seront mis en ligne quelques semaines après leur parution papier.



Suggestion de patch :




> Ca sort d'où?  
> Les tests suivants ont été rédigés pour le magazine et ont été exportés sur le site web de canard PC afin de permettre à tous de les consulter.
> 
> Dans l'avenir, les tests seront envoyés en PDF à Pelomar puis mis en ligne quelques semaines après leur parution papier.

----------


## essaion

Bon, c'est pas vraiment un rapport de bug, mais l'APC taille large : ma config tire pas plus de 260 W en full (Crysis, au hasard), alimentation comprise (une Corsair 520 W, je crois). Mesuré par la fonction qui va bien de la façade Zalman ZM-MFC2.
Bon, j'ai pas la mesure au démarrage, mais quand même, 80 W de mou dans la corde, c'est pas mal... non ?

Voilà ce que dit l'APC :


EDIT : Bon, cela dit, c'est clair que je flipperais quand même un peu de mettre une alim de puissance inférieure à 450 W, au final. C'était juste pour pinailler, en fait. Et faire le malin, alors que j'y pige que dalle.

----------


## Igloo

Merci pour les avatars  :;): 

(Par contre en lien direct, same sh!t)

----------


## Narushima

Dans la rubrique boutique>goodies, certains wallpapers mènent à une erreur 404 dans certaines dimensions. Et j'ai déjà oublié lesquels.

----------


## gnak

La rubrique peepshow (oui c'est le 1er truc sur lequel j'ai cliqué  :B):  ) en homepage fait planter mon IE 7 / Vista. Et le bouton parcourir de tof.canardpc.com ne fait rien.

----------


## half

> Je viens de me réabonner en ligne,
> Tout a bien fonctionner, sauf le retour sur canardpc.com depuis le site de paiement.
> Voila l'url qu'il essaye d'afficher : http://www.canardpc.com/boutique_ok....f=CPC123456789
> 
> (j'ai modifié la _order_ref_, c'etait bien la même order ref que dans le mail de confirmation que j'ai reçu)


Merci pour ce bugs, corrigé

----------


## BLEC

Problème de date des messages sur cette page à moins que ce soit un poisson d'avril ou un vieux sujet déterré: 
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=24599

----------


## BLEC

Sur cette page :
http://forum.canardpc.com/forumdisplay.php?f=76

Lorsque nous ouvrons un sujet, nous n'avons pas le message initial qui est vu seulement si nous passons par la page d'accueil.
Un exemple :
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=28942

Je vais me coucher....

----------


## CeluiKiDort

Je ne sais pas si cela vient du site ou du FF3 mais lorsque je zoom sur les pages (je possède un écran 15 pouces  ::sad:: ) ou bout de quelques secondes, il y a un retour automatique à la taille d'affichage normale...
 Ce qui fait donc que je dois utiliser ma vision d'aigle des rochers de derrière la colline pour explorer et surtout lire le site.
Sinon il n'y a pas à dire: il est beau ce nouveau site!

----------


## sylphid

Bon, alors je pense pas que cela vienne vraiment du site, mais voila, je mate pas mal, même principalement, le site au bureau ou j'ai IE6 (v6.0.2900...SP2). Pas le choix reseaux entreprise tout ca tout ca... et depuis la mise à jour du nouveau site (très joli au demeurrant), j'ai un petit souci d'affichage :

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/d70748f...67875f2f9.html

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/cc517c7...f88653f9d.html

J'ai le debut du site en haut de la page puis un énorme blanc et le reste tout en bas....
Tout se suit comme si la colonne de droite décalait le texte central.

Kesako? Ca y est le net 2.0 m'a depassé ?  ::'(:

----------


## Télo

Petite broutille, le "é" de mon pseudo est remplacé par un carré sous IE et par un autre truc dans Fire fox dans l'encadré "connesion" en haut à droite de la page d'accueil alors que le "é" de connecté s'affiche comme il faut.

----------


## Dorian

Prob de lien ici : http://www.canardpc.com/magazine-CPC168.html *le dossier sur les moteurs graphiques* renvoie sur le dossier disques à mémoire flash.
Bon courrage, superbe mise à jour, quel contenu !

Edit : j'ajoute que chez moi les serveurs TF2 n'affichent pas les bons nombres de joueurs (en l'occurrence zéro à l'heure actuel d'après steam, et quasi plein d'après le site).

----------


## gnak

> Bon, alors je pense pas que cela vienne vraiment du site, mais voila, je mate pas mal, même principalement, le site au bureau ou j'ai IE6 (v6.0.2900...SP2). Pas le choix reseaux entreprise tout ca tout ca... et depuis la mise à jour du nouveau site (très joli au demeurrant), j'ai un petit souci d'affichage :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/show/d70748f...67875f2f9.html
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/show/cc517c7...f88653f9d.html
> 
> J'ai le debut du site en haut de la page puis un énorme blanc et le reste tout en bas....
> Tout se suit comme si la colonne de droite décalait le texte central.
> 
> Kesako? Ca y est le net 2.0 m'a depassé ?


J'ai le même souci avec IE6 au boulot. Et j'ai l'impression que la liste des joueurs présents sur les serveurs TF2 dans le bandeau de gauche n'a pas été mise à jour depuis hier.

----------


## tenshu

Fil d'ariane cassé dans les rubrique, exemple :
Actualités > Peepshow > 2008...
Peepshow renvoi sur http://www.canardpc.com/rubrique-5.html et non http://www.canardpc.com/rubrique-peepshow.html


Mise en page cassé par exemple sur grid : http://www.canardpc.com/article-41-R...r%3A_GRID.html


Sinon c'est de la saloperie les cadres pubs qui restent même après un coup d'adblock :/

----------


## gnak

> La rubrique peepshow (oui c'est le 1er truc sur lequel j'ai cliqué  ) en homepage fait planter mon IE 7 / Vista. Et le bouton parcourir de tof.canardpc.com ne fait rien.


Je me cite parce que j'ai le même souci avec IE6 / XP en fait.

Bon ok ça marche avec firefox (sauf le bouton parcourir de tof non cliquable) mais bon il me semble que IE est un peu utilisé aussi ::ninja:: 

Ah et le bouton _Personnaliser la colonne_ en haut à droite est non cliquable avec IE toujours.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Côté admin, les accents passent mal dans les tags.

Est-ce parce qu'il faut appliquer des tags sans accent ou un vrai bug ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

J'ai un problème quand je passe sur le forum : impossible de voir la news de Rabot par exemple. Il y a juste les messages des canards.

Edit. Ca ne concerne que les news d'aujourd'hui.

Problème aussi avec [Guerre et pègre], [Science et vice] et [Mythobar] (jour 2) : seuls les messages des canards s'affichent. Je tourne sous IE 7.

Re-edit. Toujours pour les news : juste sous le titre, vidéo est orthographié "vidÃ©o".

----------


## fallen

J'ai aussi le problème du zoom quand je suis dans une news.
On dirait un problème avec la pub qui recharge la page toutes les minutes et fait sauter le zoom. Pour la même raison, il faut que je fasse 2 ou 3 fois "back" pour revenir à la page d'accueil (oui, je lis lentement).

Sinon, beau boulot, toussa toussa.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Encore un truc, sur certaines news en cours de rédaction, quand je valide j'ai ce message : 
Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'Exception' in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php:122 Stack trace: #0 /home/cpc/class/TagCloud.php(25): BDD->query('delete from sit...') #1 /home/cpc/class/News.php(1179): TagCloud::delTag('Brothers in Arm...', '') #2 /home/cpc/view/viewAdminNewsV2.php(141): News->save() #3 /home/cpc/www/index.php(43): include('/home/cpc/view/...') #4 {main} thrown in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php on line 122

Les modifications sont prises en compte, mais je dois repasser par le menu pour revenir à l'interface.


edit : la news sur Brothers in Arms apparait en page d'accueil, mais pas sur le forum, et quand on clique dessus, on a le message dans le genre de celui copié plus haut.
http://www.canardpc.com/news-28951-B...+pas+bien.html

----------


## Donki le gris

> Encore un truc, sur certaines news en cours de rédaction, quand je valide j'ai ce message : 
> Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'Exception' in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php:122 Stack trace: #0 /home/cpc/class/TagCloud.php(25): BDD->query('delete from sit...') #1 /home/cpc/class/News.php(1179): TagCloud::delTag('Brothers in Arm...', '') #2 /home/cpc/view/viewAdminNewsV2.php(141): News->save() #3 /home/cpc/www/index.php(43): include('/home/cpc/view/...') #4 {main} thrown in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php on line 122
> 
> Les modifications sont prises en compte, mais je dois repasser par le menu pour revenir à l'interface.
> 
> 
> edit : la news sur Brothers in Arms apparait en page d'accueil, mais pas sur le forum, et quand on clique dessus, on a le message copié plus haut.
> http://www.canardpc.com/news-28951-B...+pas+bien.html


erf, j'allais le dire :

*Fatal error*: Uncaught exception 'Exception' in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php:122 Stack trace: 
#0 /home/cpc/class/News.php(339): BDD->query('SELECT site_new...') 
#1 /home/cpc/class/News.php(905): News::find(Array, 15) 
#2 /home/cpc/view/viewNewsUnique.php(97): News->getSameNews() 
#3 /home/cpc/www/index.php(43): include('/home/cpc/view/...') 
#4 {main} thrown in */home/cpc/class/BDD.php* on line *122*

en essayant d'accéder pour lire la news Brothers in Arms...

----------


## Guls

Soucis lorsque j'ai commandé mon renouvellement d'abonnement en magazine. Après le paiement sur la partie du CIC, j'ai été redirigé sur une page avec le message d'erreur suivant: "Oups !
Apparemment votre commande
n'a pas pu être réglée sur le site de la CIC. Elle a donc été annulée."

Pourtant, j'ai bien reçu le mail de confirmation avec la facture et tout et tout, ce qui tend à montrer que la commande a bien marché... Je suis assez inquiet ceci dit, faire de la vente en ligne sur le site sans avoir de support au niveau des moyens de paiement fait assez moyennement pro...

----------


## tenshu

> Re-edit. Toujours pour les news : juste sous le titre, vidéo est orthographié "vidÃ©o".






Niouze Brothers in arms cassée :



> Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'Exception' in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php:122 Stack trace: #0 /home/cpc/class/News.php(339): BDD->query('SELECT site_new...') #1 /home/cpc/class/News.php(905): News::find(Array, 15) #2 /home/cpc/view/viewNewsUnique.php(97): News->getSameNews() #3 /home/cpc/www/index.php(43): include('/home/cpc/view/...') #4 {main} thrown in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php on line 122


Je doit faire remarquer que laisser les erreurs de la base sql apparaître en clair est une forme de suicide, là on a le chemin sur le serveur, le nom du script de connexion à la base, le noms des tables ...

----------


## t4nk

Ben là c'est pas pour annoncer un bug, mais c'est pour dire que l'upload d'un avatar refonctionne, merci les gars  ::wub::

----------


## Sk-flown

http://www.canardpc.com/article-47-L...raphiques.html

C'est les nouveaux moteurs graphiques qui font aussi disque dur...



Et j'ai les petites phrases du genre:

"Le premier site qui mange les cookies"

"Il n’y a aucun requin, vous pouvez surfer tranquille"

"Optimisé pour tous les navigateurs et les catamarans "

qui m'empêche de clicker sur le forum.

----------


## moimadmax

Un bug capital, qui va mobiliser Half pendant au moins 30 mins, quand on est pas enregistré (loggé) sur le site, et qu'on veut le faire en partant de la *page d'accueil* il faut cliquer sur un lien "*S'enregitrer*" ne connaissant pas cette action j'ai eu quelques doutes avant de comprendre que c'etait juste une faute de frappe et de cliquer

----------


## essaion

> http://www.logineo.fr/wp-content/upl...rtine-utf8.jpg


Rhââ !! J'adore, simplement !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Sur le forum, quand on clique sur les news, on tombe sur la première version de la news, c'est à dire quand je tape un truc genre "unergigngure" pour préparer le canevas. Visiblement, les mises à jour ne sont pas prises en compte.

Sur le site oui, heureusement.

----------


## L'invité

Impossible d'acceder à la news sur brother in arms...
J'ai ça comme erreur qui s'affiche:



> Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'Exception' in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php:122 Stack trace: #0 /home/cpc/class/News.php(339): BDD->query('SELECT site_new...') #1 /home/cpc/class/News.php(905): News::find(Array, 15) #2 /home/cpc/view/viewNewsUnique.php(97): News->getSameNews() #3 /home/cpc/www/index.php(43): include('/home/cpc/view/...') #4 {main} thrown in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php on line 122


edit: a merde c'est déjà dit plus haut...

----------


## Tuck

Deux petits bugs de rien du tout

- Un petit débordement de cadre dans la fenetre des serveurs :


- si on clique rapidement sur les menus réductibles de la page d'accueil on peut afficher le "-" pour rétrécir alors que le menu est déjà rétréci :


Voilà c'est pas grand chose mais bon (Joli site au passage).

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'Exception' in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php:122 Stack trace: #0 /home/cpc/class/News.php(339): BDD->query('SELECT site_new...') #1 /home/cpc/class/News.php(905): News::find(Array, 15) #2 /home/cpc/view/viewNewsUnique.php(97): News->getSameNews() #3 /home/cpc/www/index.php(43): include('/home/cpc/view/...') #4 {main} thrown in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php on line 122


La news sur Mirror's Edge est out elle aussi.

----------


## lincruste

> Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'Exception' in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php:122 Stack trace: #0 /home/cpc/class/News.php(339): BDD->query('SELECT site_new...') #1 /home/cpc/class/News.php(905): News::find(Array, 15) #2 /home/cpc/view/viewNewsUnique.php(97): News->getSameNews() #3 /home/cpc/www/index.php(43): include('/home/cpc/view/...') #4 {main} thrown in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php on line 122
> 
> 
> La news sur Mirror's Edge est out elle aussi.



Sur un PC avec Opera aussi, même message.

----------


## Blacksad

Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'Exception' in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php:122 Stack trace: #0 /home/cpc/class/News.php(339): BDD->query('SELECT site_new...') #1 /home/cpc/class/News.php(905): News::find(Array, 15) #2 /home/cpc/view/viewNewsUnique.php(97): News->getSameNews() #3 /home/cpc/www/index.php(43): include('/home/cpc/view/...') #4 {main} thrown in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php on line 122

AHAAHAAHA

OMG: PWD By a rabot

----------


## TheToune

> Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'Exception' in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php:122 Stack trace: #0 /home/cpc/class/News.php(339): BDD->query('SELECT site_new...') #1 /home/cpc/class/News.php(905): News::find(Array, 15) #2 /home/cpc/view/viewNewsUnique.php(97): News->getSameNews() #3 /home/cpc/www/index.php(43): include('/home/cpc/view/...') #4 {main} thrown in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php on line 122
> 
> 
> La news sur Mirror's Edge est out elle aussi.


Dedieu !! Ta news la plus courte jamais publié.  :^_^:

----------


## tikoya

en voila un magnifique en voulant consulter une news à partir de mon googlereader :




> *Fatal error*:  Uncaught exception 'Exception' in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php:122 Stack trace: #0 /home/cpc/class/News.php(339): BDD->query('SELECT site_new...') #1 /home/cpc/class/News.php(905): News::find(Array, 15) #2 /home/cpc/view/viewNewsUnique.php(97): News->getSameNews() #3 /home/cpc/www/index.php(43): include('/home/cpc/view/...') #4 {main}   thrown in */home/cpc/class/BDD.php* on line *122*


bon courage pour le débuggage

----------


## Silver

Quand je passe par le forum pour aller dans "Nos autres rubriques" et que j'ouvre un sujet, si je clique sur "Voir la news" le lien est erroné et c'est normal puisque je suis envoyé sur http://www.canardplc.com/.

Par exemple le sujet [Peepshow] Un boulet, ca tourne...normal quoi renvoie sur ce lien.


Edit : C'est le cas seulement pour les 2 dernières rubriques : "[Peepshow] Un boulet, ca tourne...normal quoi" et "[Jurigeek] Qu'est-ce qu’il sera devenu ?"

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Un bug capital, qui va mobiliser Half pendant au moins 30 mins, quand on est pas enregistré (loggé) sur le site, et qu'on veut le faire en partant de la *page d'accueil* il faut cliquer sur un lien "*S'enregitrer*" ne connaissant pas cette action j'ai eu quelques doutes avant de comprendre que c'etait juste une faute de frappe et de cliquer


 Ouais, j'avais déja évoqué le sujet ce matin, et comme j'ai du me re-logger, je re-balance la fote ;p

----------


## sciopath

Ce matin j'ai voulu tester la fonction impression (Firefox 3) sur le dossier hadopi afin de le lire peinard dans le RER.
La première page s'est imprimée, puis un cadre tout seul, puis des pages blanches à l'infini.

C'est très rare quand j'utilise cette fonction alors ça vient peut-être de moi, ou peut y avoir un rapport avec le message #7 de Johnny Kay, ou c'est la faute aux DRMs présents dans mes pages vierges.

----------


## Wanou

Et on ne peut pas lire certaines news depuis IE7 (Alors qu'on peut avec firefox, mais bon, si vous voulez vraiment, je vais vous le rappeller:
Internet Explorer, c'est au bas mot 80% des parts de marchés. Donc, si vous voulez perdre 80% de vos lecteurs....)  :^_^: 

Ex: http://www.canardpc.com/news-28966-U...rmal+quoi.html

Opération abandonnée (comme le capitaine).

NB: Ce message contient un Troll, arriveras-tu à le trouver ?

Et pendant que j'y suis, ya pas moyen d'optimiser un poil la mise en page? Parce que là, l'affichage sur 600 pixels de large, sur un 22'', ca fait pas terrible.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Certaines news ne sont pas visibles dans la partie forum (juste les réponses le sont). Par exemple la new sur Fable 2 ce soir, que j'ai dû aller chercher sur le site lui-même. Ce n'est pas systématique (la new sur Mirror's Edge est bien consultable sur le site ET le forum).

----------


## gnak

Ca déconne toujours à donf avec IE6. Un peu moins avec IE7.

----------


## abyssahx

Dans la cadre en bas de page qui donne toute les rubrique du site,
la rubrique "Série Noire" pointe sur une page qui n'existe pas,
je pense qu'elle a été renomé en "Guerre et Pègre" mais ni le lien ni le titre n'ont été changés !

----------


## GROquiK

Il manque un "S" à "S'enregitrer" dans la partie login du header... ça a déjà été dit mais comme ça manque toujours...

----------


## karn

Sur IE7, les news avec des video plantes avec un gros message d'erreur : "Internet Explorer ne peut pas ouvir le site http://.... 
Opération abandonnée"

Oui je sais IE7 c'est le mal  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Shihaya

Quand on clique sur les ">>>" en bas des pages des catégories on a soit des erreurs 404 soit des pages bizarres :




(http://www.canardpc.com/rubrique-peepshow-page1.html ... Superbe, le template pas complété correctement !  :^_^: )


Pour la catégorie psychodéchet, on arrive sur http://www.canardpc.com/rubrique-psy...het-page1.html, donc 404. (Il doit pas y avoir d'accent à "psychodéchet" dans votre module qui gère les url-rewriting à mon avis...)

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Oula, il semblerait que pas mal de liens aient pété lors de la mise en prod.

----------


## Eld

l'encodage du tag vidéo est mauvais sur la  news "Dead Space : je te plumerai la tête", le "é" merde
navigateur : konqueror 4.1.1, pareil sur firefox 3.0.1

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ouaip ouaip, l'encodage c'est la kryptonite de Half.

----------


## half

Fixed, ptit oublie :D

----------


## fistons

J'ai pas la permission d'accéder aux commentaires de la news sur Call of Duty 5.

C'est une sandale!

----------


## Kayato

Même soucis. Pas de thread sur le forum non plus.

----------


## half

> Quand on clique sur les ">>>" en bas des pages des catégories on a soit des erreurs 404 soit des pages bizarres :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/ca2b...afbf85e7fa.png
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/2f6d...e64baac338.png
> (http://www.canardpc.com/rubrique-peepshow-page1.html ... Superbe, le template pas complété correctement ! )
> 
> 
> Pour la catégorie psychodéchet, on arrive sur http://www.canardpc.com/rubrique-psychodéchet-page1.html, donc 404. (Il doit pas y avoir d'accent à "psychodéchet" dans votre module qui gère les url-rewriting à mon avis...)


Les pb de navigation sont reglé pour les ptites fleches

Le pb de commentaire c'est cette news : http://www.canardpc.com/news-28948-C..._Blizzard.html ?

----------


## fistons

Non, celle ci: http://www.canardpc.com/news-29000-C...%C3%A9rer.html

----------


## L'invité

Je sais pas si c'est un bug mais sur le topic de fallout 3 en un temps tres court on a eu 2 réponses d'autres topic de 2 personnes différentes sur 2 topic différents...(Bon en plus clair 2 personne ont répondus a des topics et ils se sont retrouvés sur le topic Fallout3)
Ca me aprait bizarre pour être une coïncidence...

----------


## Silver

Ça vient peut-être d'être corrigé mais j'ai eu ce pitite problème avec la pub de War Leaders :



Verticale au lieu d'horizontale quoi.

----------


## half

> Non, celle ci: http://www.canardpc.com/news-29000-C...%C3%A9rer.html


Il y avait un gros bug qui faisait que les news partaient complétement en couille. Ca devrait être corrigé maitnenant.




> Ça vient peut-être d'être corrigé mais j'ai eu ce pitite problème avec la pub de War Leaders :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/71f5...d10923cd48.jpg
> 
> Verticale au lieu d'horizontale quoi.


Corrigé.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Ça vient peut-être d'être corrigé mais j'ai eu ce pitite problème avec la pub de War Leaders :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/71f5...d10923cd48.jpg
> 
> Verticale au lieu d'horizontale quoi.


Ça a du duré une minute, vous êtes des monstres de pointer du doigt ces quelques boulettes.  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## half

> Sur le forum, quand on clique sur les news, on tombe sur la première version de la news, c'est à dire quand je tape un truc genre "unergigngure" pour préparer le canevas. Visiblement, les mises à jour ne sont pas prises en compte.
> 
> Sur le site oui, heureusement.


Fixed




> Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'Exception' in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php:122 Stack trace: #0 /home/cpc/class/News.php(339): BDD->query('SELECT site_new...') #1 /home/cpc/class/News.php(905): News::find(Array, 15) #2 /home/cpc/view/viewNewsUnique.php(97): News->getSameNews() #3 /home/cpc/www/index.php(43): include('/home/cpc/view/...') #4 {main} thrown in /home/cpc/class/BDD.php on line 122
> 
> 
> La news sur Mirror's Edge est out elle aussi.


Fixed




> Quand je passe par le forum pour aller dans "Nos autres rubriques" et que j'ouvre un sujet, si je clique sur "Voir la news" le lien est erroné et c'est normal puisque je suis envoyé sur http://www.canardplc.com/.
> 
> Par exemple le sujet [Peepshow] Un boulet, ca tourne...normal quoi renvoie sur ce lien.
> 
> 
> Edit : C'est le cas seulement pour les 2 dernières rubriques : "[Peepshow] Un boulet, ca tourne...normal quoi" et "[Jurigeek] Qu'est-ce qu’il sera devenu ?"


Fixed




> Ce matin j'ai voulu tester la fonction impression (Firefox 3) sur le dossier hadopi afin de le lire peinard dans le RER.
> La première page s'est imprimée, puis un cadre tout seul, puis des pages blanches à l'infini.
> 
> C'est très rare quand j'utilise cette fonction alors ça vient peut-être de moi, ou peut y avoir un rapport avec le message #7 de Johnny Kay, ou c'est la faute aux DRMs présents dans mes pages vierges.


Bien l'impression des articles maquettés se comportent étrangement sur tous les navigateurs, sauf IE7  et google chrome. J'approfondirais quand il y aura moins de bugs majeurs. 




> Et on ne peut pas lire certaines news depuis IE7 (Alors qu'on peut avec firefox, mais bon, si vous voulez vraiment, je vais vous le rappeller:
> Internet Explorer, c'est au bas mot 80% des parts de marchés. Donc, si vous voulez perdre 80% de vos lecteurs....) 
> 
> Ex: http://www.canardpc.com/news-28966-U...rmal+quoi.html
> 
> Opération abandonnée (comme le capitaine).
> 
> NB: Ce message contient un Troll, arriveras-tu à le trouver ?
> 
> Et pendant que j'y suis, ya pas moyen d'optimiser un poil la mise en page? Parce que là, l'affichage sur 600 pixels de large, sur un 22'', ca fait pas terrible.


Je n'arrive pas a reproduire le bug IE7 sur mon IE7... donc il s'est peut être corrigé via mon IA de debbogage :D.




> Ca déconne toujours à donf avec IE6. Un peu moins avec IE7.


La compatibilité IE6 n'a pas été faite car navigateur trop vieux, je pense que nos lecteurs ou notre public serait passé à IE7. Je note ça pour plus tard.




> Quand on clique sur les ">>>" en bas des pages des catégories on a soit des erreurs 404 soit des pages bizarres :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/ca2b...afbf85e7fa.png
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/2f6d...e64baac338.png
> (http://www.canardpc.com/rubrique-peepshow-page1.html ... Superbe, le template pas complété correctement ! )
> 
> 
> Pour la catégorie psychodéchet, on arrive sur http://www.canardpc.com/rubrique-psychodéchet-page1.html, donc 404. (Il doit pas y avoir d'accent à "psychodéchet" dans votre module qui gère les url-rewriting à mon avis...)


Fixed, Fixed, Fixed




> l'encodage du tag vidéo est mauvais sur la  news "Dead Space : je te plumerai la tête", le "é" merde
> navigateur : konqueror 4.1.1, pareil sur firefox 3.0.1


Fixed




> J'ai pas la permission d'accéder aux commentaires de la news sur Call of Duty 5.
> 
> C'est une sandale!


Fixed




> Même soucis. Pas de thread sur le forum non plus.


Fixed

----------


## Ash_Crow

> La compatibilité IE6 n'a pas était faite car navigateur trop vieux, je pense que nos lecteur ou public serai passé à IE7. Je note ça pour plus tard.


T'as pas de stats de fréquentation du site par navigateur ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

::o:  Je sais pas faire ça !

----------


## half

Si j'ai mais je vais attendre plus que 1 jour

ps : 3% actuellement....

----------


## Wanou

Marche toujours pas avec IE7+. Testé au boulot et à la maison, même message d'erreur.
Le probleme semble ne se poser que sur les news qui ont une vidéo intégrée.
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/e7a3b32...85c9acded.html


Peut etre IE7+ sous Vista 64 ? A ben non, ca le fait pas sur mon autre Vista 64....
Hum... Il est tard, je vais dormir. On verra demain ce probleme... Si probleme il y a.

Et pour la mise en page pour téléphone portable ? Ya pas moyen d'avoir une mise en page en plus de 300 pixels de large ?

----------


## Shihaya

P'tit bug de doublon dans le menu "on en parle" :


Avis presque vide pour Fallout 3 :



Deux petits problèmes mineurs, mais tout bug se doit d'être éradiqué.  :^_^:

----------


## alx

Pour Fallout 3 c'est pas un bug, je crois que le silence d'ackboo en dit long.

----------


## sylphid

> Si j'ai mais je vais attendre plus que 1 jour
> 
> ps : 3% actuellement....


Bon bah je fais partie de cette minorité de 3% qui va morfler pour lire les news sous IE6...Sniff

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

C'est pas forcément un bug, peut-être une remise à niveau, mais tous les forums sont marqués comme lus ce matin.

Je suis le seul ?

Edit. Ah non, ça marche. Mais depuis ma déconnection d'hier, il n'y a eu aucun suivi dans les abonnements.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Et pour la mise en page pour téléphone portable ? Ya pas moyen d'avoir une mise en page en plus de 300 pixels de large ?


Avec Opera Mobile 9.5, ça passe très bien grâce à la fonction zoom. C'est juste un peu lent si je ne suis pas en HSDPA.


Sinon, Grand Maître B se transforme en "Grand Ma" quand il signe les news.

----------


## bellerophon_mwc

Je ne sais pas si ça été dit, mais je rencontre un ptit problème sur la page d'accueil, rapport à la petite phrase marrante "vous pouvez surfez tranquille" "sous le soleils des topics" etc... Selon la longueur de la phrase, il est impossible de cliquer sur la section forum, voire boutique.

Bon c'est pas grand chose, mais sait on jamais, c'est peut être le détail qui vous permettra d'obtenir le golden globe des prochains MTV Internet Award (hum, on me fait signe que MTV m'assigne à comparaitre pour utilisation abusive de sa marque, et merde...).

----------


## half

> Je ne sais pas si ça été dit, mais je rencontre un ptit problème sur la page d'accueil, rapport à la petite phrase marrante "vous pouvez surfez tranquille" "sous le soleils des topics" etc... Selon la longueur de la phrase, il est impossible de cliquer sur la section forum, voire boutique.
> 
> Bon c'est pas grand chose, mais sait on jamais, c'est peut être le détail qui vous permettra d'obtenir le golden globe des prochains MTV Internet Award (hum, on me fait signe que MTV m'assigne à comparaitre pour utilisation abusive de sa marque, et merde...).


Tu as grossi la taille de police de ton navigateur ?

----------


## iolco51

Suis-je le seul pour qui les flux RSS du nouveau site ne marchent pas?

J'utilise les live bookmarks de Firefox comme reader.




> XML Parsing Error: not well-formed
> Location: file:///C:/Users/lcoulet/Desktop/feed.xml
> Line Number 89, Column 31:<title>Engrenages, saisons 1 & 2</title>


PS: Il semble que je sois le seul mais je préférais l'ancien site canardplus.com. 
Je ne veux vexer personne mais je trouve le nouveau bien fouillis, il y a plein de rubriques super... Mais pour les news c'est pas pratique du tout.
Trop compliqué, et pas vraiment intuitif concernant l'organisation du menu de gauche. Sans un fil RSS qui marche je n'ai plus le courage de venir vous lire.
Je pourrai expliquer ce qui me dérange dans l'ergonomie du nouveau site si cela intéresse quelqu'un.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

J'ai un bug, je vois tous les messages de Half pourris de fautes. Je suis obligé de les éditer.

----------


## Arseur

Léger bug de cadre qui dépasse dans le dossier HADOPI: tout en bas, le cadre blanc de l'encadré "Le projet de loi HADOPI pwned par ses adversaires" dépasse sur le cadre gris qui sert de menu.

----------


## bellerophon_mwc

> Tu as grossi la taille de police de ton navigateur ?


 ::o:   ::(: 

Monsieur,
Je ne vous permets pas de faire de telles allusions sur la taille de mon "navigateur", mon "navigateur" n'a pas besoin d'être grossi, il est très bien comme il est, il est de taille moyenne, toutes les femmes vous le diront, parfaitement.
 ::P: 




Plus sérieusement, nan j'ai rien touché, je suis sur IE je sais pas combien comme depuis toujours.

----------


## golwin

Je ne crois pas que cela a été dit mais lorsqu'on agrandit l'affichage sous firefox 3.0.1 (ubuntu ou vista), l'écran repasse à 100% quelques instants après. Ca doit venir des pubs.
Pas un vrai bug mais ca reste chiant de ne pas pouvoir bloquer le zoom sur la page.

----------


## Rhoth

> Si j'ai mais je vais attendre plus que 1 jour
> 
> ps : 3% actuellement....


Ben 3% des 25 Millions de visiteurs quotidien, mine de rien, ca fait du monde !

Doivent etre comme moi, dans une boite qui utilise WIN2000 sur les postes clients et donc IE6 fourni avec.

Mais bon c'est génant, mais tout est lisible, c'est juste décalé sur 3 milliards de lignes, faut scroller 3km, et comme c'est la passion qui nous anime, et rien d'autre a faire au boulot aussi, c'est encore vivable  ::P:

----------


## gnak

IE6 c'était aussi le browser fourni par défaut sous XP

Sinon _Personnaliser la colonne_ en haut à droite marche toujours pas (pas cliquable) avec IE7

----------


## Pinkipou

La pub pour Full of sound est buggée : elle affiche toujours le #1.  ::P: h34r:

Sinon, jusqu'à hier, il me fallait parfois cliquer deux fois sur le bouton de la souris pour revenir d'une news vers la home. Mais aujourd'hui ça à l'air de marcher droit.
De rien, ça m'a fait plaisir.

----------


## Dark Fread

Petite coquille de rien du tout : 



> *Software*             (11 visiteur(s))         
>          Petits ou gros logiciels ayant rapport avec l\'architecture du PC


Le backslash avant architecture. Ben non, j'ai rien trouvé de mieux.

----------


## abyssahx

> Dans la cadre en bas de page qui donne toute les rubrique du site,
> la rubrique "Série Noire" pointe sur une page qui n'existe pas,
> je pense qu'elle a été renomé en "Guerre et Pègre" mais ni le lien ni le titre n'ont été changés !


Je sais que c'est pas très important, mais c'est pas encore corrigé...

----------


## zifox

Je ne peux pas poster dans la section Hardware-Advanced, c'est un bug ou faut des droits spéciaux pour y acceder ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il faut des droits spéciaux (avoir fait ses preuves dans la section Hardware, en prouvant par exemple que tu peux démonter tous les éléments de trois cartes-mère en les citant, dans le noir, tout mélanger, et remonter une nouvelle carte-mère de ton invention plus performante, batterie de tests maison à l'appui). C'est un sous-forum très pointu (je ne comprends qu'un mot sur 15 là bas, et ce sont généralement les conjonctions de coordination).

Accessoirement, ça permet de se programmer des IRL entre techniciens sans que la plèbe s'y invite  :;): .

----------


## zifox

Merci.

----------


## half

On a déroulé les news dans les rubriques jeux video et hardware

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Youpi banane ! 

Et yohoho ! Et une bouteille de rhum.

----------


## Fenrir

C'est moi où il n'y a plus de flux RSS aujourd'hui ?
L'adresse http://www.canardpc.com/feed.php me sort une erreur bizarre.

----------


## Acetik

Impossible d'accéder à la boutique pour acheter des anciens numéro !
Le lien renvoi vers la boutique Goodies

----------


## Pinkipou

> Sinon, jusqu'à hier, il me fallait parfois cliquer deux fois sur le bouton de la souris pour revenir d'une news vers la home. Mais aujourd'hui ça à l'air de marcher droit.


Adepte de l'auto-citation et du problème récurrent à tendance aléatoire, je m'autorise à rapporter la ré-apparition de ce bug (mais avait-il vraiment disparu en fait ?).
De ce que j'ai réussi à constater, le premier clique de retour ne fonctionne pas qu'après un certain passé sur la page. Celui nécessaire, par exemple, pour comprendre une news rabotoise.

Le back-click, l'auto-refresh... le back-click, l'auto-refresh... le back-click, l'auto-refresh... y'aurait-il une corrélation ?

----------


## half

> C'est moi où il n'y a plus de flux RSS aujourd'hui ?
> L'adresse http://www.canardpc.com/feed.php me sort une erreur bizarre.


corrigé

----------


## half

> Adepte de l'auto-citation et du problème récurrent à tendance aléatoire, je m'autorise à rapporter la ré-apparition de ce bug (mais avait-il vraiment disparu en fait ?).
> De ce que j'ai réussi à constater, le premier clique de retour ne fonctionne pas qu'après un certain passé sur la page. Celui nécessaire, par exemple, pour comprendre une news rabotoise.
> 
> Le back-click, l'auto-refresh... le back-click, l'auto-refresh... le back-click, l'auto-refresh... y'aurait-il une corrélation ?


Pour l'auto refresh on y ets pour rien, c'est la pub... Enfin on peut toujours leur taper dessus :D

----------


## Yasko

Ca déconne sur la partie boutique du site (mauvaise correspondance des 4 boutons).

----------


## flbl

> Bon bah je fais partie de cette minorité de 3% qui va morfler pour lire les news sous IE6...Sniff


Save the Developers! Stop Using Internet Explorer 6

----------


## SylSquiddy

problème avec la boutique... comme yasko a déjà fait remarquer...

----------


## half

Boutique corrigée.

----------


## Berlioze

> La compatibilité IE6 n'a pas été faite car navigateur trop vieux, je pense que nos lecteurs ou notre public serait passé à IE7. Je note ça pour plus tard.


Vos lecteurs oui, par contre les gentils patrons de vos lecteurs qui sont limites encore à la machine à écrire non... *pleure*

----------


## flbl

Et ben voila une bonne opportunité pour changer de patron !

----------


## JuBoK

Dîtes, j'ai un petit soucis, quand je charge certaines pages du forum, j'ai une proposition de téléchargement d'un fichier aff_frame.ct2 (a peu près) du site comclick.com.
Je suis sous Opera, et là sous windows . Un moyen de résoudre ceci ? : o

----------


## half

> Dîtes, j'ai un petit soucis, quand je charge certaines pages du forum, j'ai une proposition de téléchargement d'un fichier aff_frame.ct2 (a peu près) du site comclick.com.
> Je suis sous Opera, et là sous windows . Un moyen de résoudre ceci ? : o


Je regarde ça de plus pres.

----------


## JuBoK

> Je regarde ça de plus pres.


Je précise ; ça m'arrive pas sur toutes les pages (Genre là ça fait 10 minutes que j'en ai pas vu) et ça me propose toujours deux téléchargements du même fichier.

----------


## flbl

> Dîtes, j'ai un petit soucis, quand je charge certaines pages du forum, j'ai une proposition de téléchargement d'un fichier aff_frame.ct2 (a peu près) du site comclick.com.
> Je suis sous Opera, et là sous windows . Un moyen de résoudre ceci ? : o


Oui, une solution consiste à bloquer la pub, une autre à bloquer le site qui est responsable: comclick.com, et la dernière à venir stresser boulon pour qu'il finisse par mettre une paire d'haltères dans la tronche des gens de la régie pub qui accumule quand même un lourd passif.

----------


## JuBoK

> Oui, une solution consiste à bloquer la pub, une autre à bloquer le site qui est responsable: comclick.com, et la dernière à venir stresser boulon pour qu'il finisse par mettre une paire d'haltères dans la tronche des gens de la régie pub qui accumule quand même un lourd passif.


Hum j'aime pas trop bloquer les pub, vu que je clic dessus de temps en temps, c'est toujours utile pour le site.
Ah oui, j'viens d'me rendre compe que si je fait annuler sur la boite de dialogue, Opera plante.

----------


## gnak

> Save the Developers! Stop Using Internet Explorer 6


Oui mais non. Au boulot on a parfois pas le choix (et heureusement parce que déjà que c'est un beau bordel sur certains postes utilisateurs)

----------


## jakseth

bug sur cette page sur la colonne a lire egalement. les memes new plusieurs fois

http://www.canardpc.com/news-29158-G...es+images.html

----------


## half

> bug sur cette page sur la colonne a lire egalement. les memes new plusieurs fois
> 
> http://www.canardpc.com/news-29158-G...es+images.html


Merci, Noté

----------


## Paoh

Depuis le passage a canardpc.com, le flux RSS du forum que j'ajoute dans Netvibes (http://forum.canardpc.com/external.php?type=RSS2) marche bien quelques temps et puis pouf, il me ressort les flux de l'epoque de canardplus !

Je le supprime, le recrée, il m'affiche bien les derniers sujets et... rebelote le jour d'apres...

Probleme de netvibes ou des flux ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

*C'est qui cette Grand_Ma ?*

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bon c'est pas un bug mais quand je me connecte à canarpc on me propose ca... C'est normal ?

----------


## Spad

> Bon c'est pas un bug mais quand je me connecte à canarpc on me propose ca... C'est normal ?


J'ai la même chose sous Firefox/OSX

----------


## half

> Bon c'est pas un bug mais quand je me connecte à canarpc on me propose ca... C'est normal ?
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...fdfgguguyk.jpg


C'est la pub qui merde  ::(:

----------


## flbl

[edit d'Half : Pas de ça ici merci]




> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b85e463...b-ecd0600d0886
> 
> *C'est qui cette Grand_Ma ?*


Ça c'est parce qu'ils ont oubliés un truc de base: les caractères accentués il faut en faire des html_entities sinon prout!

----------


## Silver

Quelques liens morts dans Boutique > Goodies : le "casse toi" en 1024x768 et 1440x900 ainsi que le slip en 1024x768 n'envoient vers rien.

----------


## francou008

La pub "war leaders" est détectée par avast comme quelque chose de pas correct, c'est pas un bug, plus un problème, mais la flemme de retrouver l'autre topic de pub  ::siffle:: .

----------


## Doc TB

> La pub "war leaders" est détectée par avast comme quelque chose de pas correct, c'est pas un bug, plus un problème, mais la flemme de retrouver l'autre topic de pub .


Tu peux faire une capture de ce que te dis Avast et la poster ici ? ca nous arrangerait

----------


## gnak

Sinon les liens avec une vidéo encapsulée genre http://www.canardpc.com/news-29342-D...les+gnoux.html font toujours planter IE7 (à jour et tout).

----------


## Yasko

> Sinon les liens avec une vidéo encapsulée genre http://www.canardpc.com/news-29342-D...les+gnoux.html font toujours planter IE7 (à jour et tout).


_"Ce site s'affiche mal sur IE7 mais c'est voulu"._
 ::):

----------


## fxjacobs

il y a un bug assez chiant quand je lit les news, comme je suis a moitié aveugle j'utilise le zomm (ctrl+ / - ) de firefox 3 pour parvenir à lire quelque choses, et après 2 3 minute la page est réinitialisé sans zoom, ce qui me rends tres tres triste et a surtout tendance a me faire braire très fort.

----------


## half

Je regarde pour le bug IE7 merci

----------


## JYS

Le rafraichissement automatique de la page pour l'affichage des pubs nuit grandement à l'utilisation du forum:

- Bruit de rafraichissement continuel, même avec canardPC dans un autre onglet ou en tâche de fond pendant un jeu... C'est lourd.

- Le rafraichissement fais sortir de la saisie, lors de l'édition d'un post, occasionnant parfois la perte du dit post... C'est très lourd  ::(:

----------


## moot

petit bug à classer dans les pas-urgent-du-tout :
Commentaire apparaissant sur la page de la news (celui de manggouste ici) 
Mais n'est pas dans les commentaires du forum ici
(effacé dans l'un mais pas dans l'autre ?)

----------


## Jeckhyl

Les commentaires ci-dessous sont issus du MythoBar de Boulon "On est bien nuké".
On dirait qu'ils commencent franchement trop haut.

----------


## ShinSH

La pub de Sacred semble activer Avast, pour une alerte de troyen...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

J'ai avast à jour sur deux PC différents, mais aucune alerte. Essaye de fermer ton onglet "http://www.jusquaucoude.com" pour voir.

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'ai un problème sous firefox 2.0.0.1.7 avec windows xp sp2 avec le nouveau site ça plante très très souvent, le reste du net va bien sauf canardpc quand je clic ou je déroule la page cela coince et je suis obligé d'éteindre firefox et cela aussi bien sur la page accueil que sur le forum.

C'est très emmerdant.

Dans le doute je met ce post dans "nouveau site plus galère" aussi.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Mhhhh c'est vrai que depuis quelque jour j'ai des fermetures sauvages de Firefox quand je navigue sur CPC, mais je n'avais pas fait le rapport (statistiquement, c'est forcé que ce soit sous CPC que je plante vu que j'y passe 80% de ma navigation ; je mettais donc ça sur le dos de Firefox en général).

----------


## Mr Ianou

Cela arrive plus souvent sur la page d'acceuil.

----------


## carbish

Hello.

Petit bug remarqué lors de la lecture de l'article du doc:



Je n'ai pas vu ce bug signalé autre part, j'espère ne pas faire doublon.

----------


## Doc TB

Yep, c'est du au fond noir de l'habillage. On va corriger ca demain matin.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Cela arrive plus souvent sur la page d'acceuil.


Tu bloques les pubs ou non?

----------


## iolco51

Bonjour. 
Je veux juste dire que la redirection depuis  le forum de x86-secret.com ne marche pas : 



> forums.canardplus.com could not be found


Peut-être serait-il judicieux de rediriger l'URL forums.canardplus.com vers forum.canardpc.com afin de conserver les liens existant vers votre forum.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Est-il normal (c'est à dire, normal sur le web, pas limité au forum CPC ou à la balise Youtube) que relativement fréquemment, une vidéo Youtube lancée depuis la balise idoine refuse de fonctionner (exemple) alors que la vidéo existe réellement (l'exemple)?

----------


## alx

Et moi qui croyait que ma connexion était reroutée par la Chine !

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Tu bloques les pubs ou non?


Ah attendez ! Je ne bloquais pas les pubs pour canardplus mais maintenant c'est canardpc je vais voir cela et je vous tiens au courant.

edit:Je confirme, plus de plantage bon et bien merci zoulou.

----------


## Entropie

Bonjour je ne sais pas si ca a été cité mais y a un truc assez chiant chez moi.


Je bosse sur un portable en 1900x1200, bref quand je suis sur le forum avec Firefox un coup de <Ctrl> +  ( 3 fois de suite) me permet de grossir la police et ainsi lire peinard au fond de mon fauteuil de ministre. Seulement voilà, y a un mécanisme de remise à jour auto et au bout de 10 sec paf...
Me revoilà avec ma police qui m'oblige à me coller le nez sur l'écran.


Y a un moyen de désactiver ca ?

----------


## hot22shot

Ouais ça m'intéresse aussi ce truc, je fait souvent des zoom aussi  ::): .

----------


## Doc TB

> Bonjour je ne sais pas si ca a été cité mais y a un truc assez chiant chez moi.
> 
> 
> Je bosse sur un portable en 1900x1200, bref quand je suis sur le forum avec Firefox un coup de <Ctrl> +  ( 3 fois de suite) me permet de grossir la police et ainsi lire peinard au fond de mon fauteuil de ministre. Seulement voilà, y a un mécanisme de remise à jour auto et au bout de 10 sec paf...
> Me revoilà avec ma police qui m'oblige à me coller le nez sur l'écran.
> 
> 
> Y a un moyen de désactiver ca ?


Pour parler clairement, c'est un bug de refresh. Les pubs du sites (vous savez, celles qui nous font vivre) sont censé se rafraichir toutes les minutes, mais suite à un bug, c'est toute la page qui est rafraichier et pas JUSTE la pub en question. On travaille sur une solution, ce sera vite réglé.

----------


## Entropie

> Pour parler clairement, c'est un bug de refresh. Les pubs du sites (vous savez, celles qui nous font vivre) sont censé se rafraichir toutes les minutes, mais suite à un bug, c'est toute la page qui est rafraichier et pas JUSTE la pub en question. On travaille sur une solution, ce sera vite réglé.



Génial  ::):  Merci !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Ah attendez ! Je ne bloquais pas les pubs pour canardplus mais maintenant c'est canardpc je vais voir cela et je vous tiens au courant.
> 
> edit:Je confirme, plus de plantage bon et bien merci zoulou.


Non, je ne dis pas qu'il faille bloquer les pubs mais vu les surprises qu'on a par moment avec celles-ci...

----------


## le faucheur

Vous le corrigez quand le probléme des citations qui marchent pas ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Dans les anciens numéros, le n°153 apparait avant le n°1.
Il est également présent dans la page des 150 à 158 (normal cette fois).

----------


## flbl

> Non, je ne dis pas qu'il faille bloquer les pubs mais vu les surprises qu'on a par moment avec celles-ci...


Moi je le dis et j'ajoute:



Oui un site web avec du traffic à un coût, non la publicité/surveillance n'est pas acceptable, non "ne pas faire de site" n'est pas une solution non plus. Donc il faut sortir la boite à idées et réfléchir à une autre solution.

Quand une majorité d'internautes bloquera la pub, alors les décideurs commenceront à mettre en place un modèle alternatif.

----------


## El Gringo

> Moi je le dis et j'ajoute:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cd7...bd5f6be46e.jpg
> 
> Oui un site web avec du traffic à un coût, non la publicité/surveillance n'est pas acceptable, non "ne pas faire de site" n'est pas une solution non plus. Donc il faut sortir la boite à idées et réfléchir à une autre solution.
> 
> Quand une majorité d'internautes bloquera la pub, alors les décideurs commenceront à mettre en place un modèle alternatif.


Je t'ai mis en garde sur la propagande dans le topic du minifrisson de la maxi honte. T'as intérêt à te calmer.

----------


## half

> Moi je le dis et j'ajoute:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cd7...bd5f6be46e.jpg
> 
> Oui un site web avec du traffic à un coût, non la publicité/surveillance n'est pas acceptable, non "ne pas faire de site" n'est pas une solution non plus. Donc il faut sortir la boite à idées et réfléchir à une autre solution.
> 
> Quand une majorité d'internautes bloquera la pub, alors les décideurs commenceront à mettre en place un modèle alternatif.


lol




> Les commentaires ci-dessous sont issus du MythoBar de Boulon "On est bien nuké".
> On dirait qu'ils commencent franchement trop haut.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1d29d6d...5-e395c030a8fe


Rafraichie le CSS => CTRL + R




> Mhhhh c'est vrai que depuis quelque jour j'ai des fermetures sauvages de Firefox quand je navigue sur CPC, mais je n'avais pas fait le rapport (statistiquement, c'est forcé que ce soit sous CPC que je plante vu que j'y passe 80% de ma navigation ; je mettais donc ça sur le dos de Firefox en général).


Bad Pub




> Hello.
> 
> Petit bug remarqué lors de la lecture de l'article du doc:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0b1...5a7f28f461.jpg
> 
> Je n'ai pas vu ce bug signalé autre part, j'espère ne pas faire doublon.


Fixed depuis un moment désolé j'ai pas report.




> Est-il normal (c'est à dire, normal sur le web, pas limité au forum CPC ou à la balise Youtube) que relativement fréquemment, une vidéo Youtube lancée depuis la balise idoine refuse de fonctionner (exemple) alors que la vidéo existe réellement (l'exemple)?


Non c'est bizard.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Puisque tu en parles, le problème Bad Pub a dû être réglé parce que je n'ai pas eu un seul crash ces derniers jours. Merci !

----------


## half

> Puisque tu en parles, le problème Bad Pub a dû être réglé parce que je n'ai pas eu un seul crash ces derniers jours. Merci !


Héite pas a remonter encore ce genre de bugs.

----------


## Goji

M'arrive un truc bizarre sur Firefox/OSX : la fenêtre avec tout le merdier de mise en page (bold, ital, etc.) ne fonctionne plus normalement, la plupart du temps que je peux plus enrichir, ni lier une image, et parfois je dois appuyer 2 fois sur "répondre" avant de pouvoir écrire.
Voila, c'est peut-être rien, mais c'est dit  ::):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Sur le forum?

----------


## JuBoK

> Héite pas a remonter encore ce genre de bugs.


Sinon j'ai encore le coup du téléchargement d'un fichier venant de la régie de pub, et quand je fais annuler, une fois sur deux ou trois Opera plante.

----------


## Alab

Dans mon lycée le centre du site est tout blanc je peux rien voir des ne ws et du tout ... seuls les partie latérales sont visibles, bon je peux pas envoyer de screen pask les hébbergeur d'images sont bloqués ... (même tof.canardpc.com !!  ::o: )

Et bon aussi (mais c'est moins grave) la plupart des pubs sont bloquées par le serveur AMON...  ::|: 

Mais bon en même temps ont ne peux peux utiliser qu'internet explorer et en plus c'est même pas la dernière version  ::|:   ::|:  parce qu'ils ont retiré mozilla... et même une version de mozilla portable ne marche pas ...

Voila, bon heureusement je peux toujours lire les news à partir du forum mais c'est pas la même chose ...

----------


## Goji

> Sur le forum?


Oui, sur le forum, si c'était ailleurs mon message aurait guère d'intérêt ^^

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ptain, t'es malin.

----------


## half

> Dans mon lycée le centre du site est tout blanc je peux rien voir des ne ws et du tout ... seuls les partie latérales sont visibles, bon je peux pas envoyer de screen pask les hébbergeur d'images sont bloqués ... (même tof.canardpc.com !! )
> 
> Et bon aussi (mais c'est moins grave) la plupart des pubs sont bloquées par le serveur AMON... 
> 
> Mais bon en même temps ont ne peux peux utiliser qu'internet explorer et en plus c'est même pas la dernière version   parce qu'ils ont retiré mozilla... et même une version de mozilla portable ne marche pas ...
> 
> Voila, bon heureusement je peux toujours lire les news à partir du forum mais c'est pas la même chose ...


Çà doit être IE6, tu peux vérifier si les news sont plus bas dans la page ?

----------


## Alab

Arf je suis rentré là, je verrai ça lundi et je te dirai ça  :;):

----------


## Pinkipou

Me semble pas que ça a déjà été remonté :
un post express saisi directement à partir d'une page news apparaît dans le forum sans la signature de son auteur.

De rien, ça me fait plaisir.

----------


## half

> Me semble pas que ça a déjà été remonté :
> un post express saisi directement à partir d'une page news apparaît dans le forum sans la signature de son auteur.
> 
> De rien, ça me fait plaisir.


Fixed

----------


## mescalin

> Est-il normal (c'est à dire, normal sur le web, pas limité au forum CPC ou à la balise Youtube) que relativement fréquemment, une vidéo Youtube lancée depuis la balise idoine refuse de fonctionner (exemple) alors que la vidéo existe réellement (l'exemple)?


oui



Si tu regarde plus attentivement la page youtube, t'as une deuxième petite fenêtre grise a droite où tu choppe le code où il est indiqué "intégration désactivée". C'est un peu comme le direct linking depuis certains site : yen a qu'aiment, yen a qu'aiment pas.

----------


## Alab

> Çà doit être IE6, tu peux vérifier si les news sont plus bas dans la page ?


 
Ouais c'est ça elles sont tout en bas  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

> oui
> 
> 
> 
> Si tu regarde plus attentivement la page youtube, t'as une deuxième petite fenêtre grise a droite où tu choppe le code où il est indiqué "intégration désactivée". C'est un peu comme le direct linking depuis certains site : yen a qu'aiment, yen a qu'aiment pas.


Merci pour l'info  ::): .

----------


## Silver

C'est peut-être volontaire mais dans la boutique en ligne quand je veux commander un tapis de souris et un ancien numéro je vois que les frais de port des 2 produits se cumulent (fdp tapis + fdp magazine).

Alors je ne suis pas radin, d'ailleurs quand on est en France payer 3+2.20 = 5.20 euros ce n'est pas quand chose, mais quand on est au Canada ça fait tout de suite 6+5.50 = 11.50 euros de frais de port pour un tapis et un magazine.

Donc est-ce que ce cumul est voulu ou est-ce que c'est une "petite erreur" ?  ::P:

----------


## Casque Noir

> C'est peut-être volontaire mais dans la boutique en ligne quand je veux commander un tapis de souris et un ancien numéro je vois que les frais de port des 2 produits se cumulent (fdp tapis + fdp magazine).
> 
> Alors je ne suis pas radin, d'ailleurs quand on est en France payer 3+2.20 = 5.20 euros ce n'est pas quand chose, mais quand on est au Canada ça fait tout de suite 6+5.50 = 11.50 euros de frais de port pour un tapis et un magazine.
> 
> Donc est-ce que ce cumul est voulu ou est-ce que c'est une "petite erreur" ?


 Alors non, ce n'est pas voulu, c'est une erreur de conception du site. Dans ce cas, passez votre commande, envoyez un mail à vpc @ canardpc.com avec le numéro de commande et nous vous rembourserons les frais de ports additionnels

----------


## laskov

depuis quelques minutes j'ai un étrange message en haut de mon écran

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/0cce41e...d70661455.html

Forbidden You don't have permission to access /delivery/afr.php on this server.

----------


## Silver

> Dans ce cas, passez votre commande, envoyez un mail à vpc @ canardpc.com avec le numéro de commande et nous vous rembourserons les frais de ports additionnels


Ok merci, maintenant je vais attendre que le dernier numéro passe ancien numéro pour pouvoir le commander.

----------


## JuBoK

> depuis quelques minutes j'ai un étrange message en haut de mon écran
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/show/0cce41e...d70661455.html
> 
> Forbidden You don't have permission to access /delivery/afr.php on this server.


J'ai le même.

----------


## L'invité

> J'ai le même.


Pareil.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Travail sur le Serveur de Pubs Maudit ?

----------


## Llyd

A l'instant, sur FF/IE7, le PSU calculator me propose de choisir mes composants mais y'a rien dans la liste.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Je viens d'avoir un énorme (si j'ose dire) problème.

Plusieurs canards sont venus me prévenir que j'avais une image porno en guise de signature.

Quelqu'un a pu pirater mon compte ou quoi ?

Edit. Problème résolu. Et méga honte sur ma personne.

----------


## gnak

Les news avec vidéo font toujours panter IE7 (Same player shoot again and again)

http://www.canardpc.com/news-29846-B..._teaser__.html

Bon ok IE est pas en odeur de sainteté ici mais c'est pas un brouteur kurde développé dans une cave quand même  ::|:

----------


## half

C'est bizarrd j'arrive pas a le reproduire sur mon PC. Tu es sous vista ou pas ?

----------


## gnak

Vi sous vista (bon ok j'accumule les erreurs  ::mellow::  )

----------


## iolco51

Même souci que Llyd? 
Le PSU calculator ne fonctionne pas: il n'y a rien dans les listes de materiel.

Edit: Youpi ca remarche !

----------


## panif

> C'est bizarrd j'arrive pas a le reproduire sur mon PC. Tu es sous vista ou pas ?


 
Idem dès qu'il y'a une vidéo dans le lien, la page s'affiche et un popup d'erreur "opération abandonnée".
Je suis sous vista, IE7 mais j'utilise Maxton qui fait aussi l'erreur donc le moteur IE est responsable.

Merci !  ::):

----------


## primilk

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème récurrent que d'autre forumeurs ....
Dès que je clique sur la partie peepshow, il me met "opération abandonnée" 
Allez vous nous filer les liens (au moins) pour que nous, pauvres utilisateurs d'IE 7, ne soyons pas obligés de migrer vers un autre brouteur ?? 
Ou l'incitation à la migration est inscrite dans les gênes des canards ??? 


Merci

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le premier post du topic des feedbacks... 

Arg.

Ca va du lien renvoyant vers les membres connectés (majoritaire) et celui renvoyant vers la quatrième dimension (ex: Rogueleader ou moi-même).

Ce topic assez important perd une grande partie de sa valeur.

----------


## Pinkipou

Le Mythobar est mal barré (mais pas ses petits camarades) :

----------


## Igloo

Une des pubs n'est pas net, Avast m'a lancé une alerte à l'instant...

----------


## Pinkipou

> Pour parler clairement, c'est un bug de refresh. Les pubs du sites (vous savez, celles qui nous font vivre) sont censé se rafraichir toutes les minutes, mais suite à un bug, c'est toute la page qui est rafraichier et pas JUSTE la pub en question. On travaille sur une solution, ce sera vite réglé.


Toujours en travaux ?

----------


## half

On a la solution déjà, reste juste a implémenter...




> Une des pubs n'est pas net, Avast m'a lancé une alerte à l'instant...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/846...24b6ca624f.jpg


C'est moche

----------


## Igloo

> C'est moche


C'est mal vu de dénigrer son propre travail tu sais.

Et la pub dans tout ça ? 

: peurdedésactiverAdblock :

----------


## JuBoK

Toujours pas de nouvelles sur les pubs ? Marre de la boite de dialogue qui me propose un fichier a télécharger..
J'ai même bloqué comclick.com avec opera, mais cela fonctionne pas.

Merci =)

----------


## ChemicalBoulet

Bonjour !
C'est normal la disparition des débuts d'articles dans les boutons permettant de passer d'une news à la suivante ?

----------


## half

> Toujours pas de nouvelles sur les pubs ? Marre de la boite de dialogue qui me propose un fichier a télécharger..
> J'ai même bloqué comclick.com avec opera, mais cela fonctionne pas.
> 
> Merci =)


Tout est en place on attends que la régie ce bouge le cul.




> Bonjour !
> C'est normal la disparition des débuts d'articles dans les boutons permettant de passer d'une news à la suivante ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e05...1-cbf599c73078


Oui, c'etait moche.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le cas est isolé.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'est la faute de l'imprimeur.

----------


## xrogaan

Attention : 



```
Analyseur syntaxique XML*: impossible d'analyser le document*:
Entity: line 34: 
parser 
error : 
xmlParseEntityRef: no name
<title>[Jurigeek] Hadopi & Amendement 138 - une pilule rouge</title>
                          ^
Entity: line 81: 
parser 
error : 
xmlParseEntityRef: no name

[Il y avait d'autres erreurs. La sortie a été tronquée*!] XML error while reading feed! Feed "http://www.canardpc.com/feed.php" could not be loaded!
```

http://feedvalidator.org/check.cgi?u...c.com/feed.php

----------


## elkoo

Un petit bug? Le test de l'alim LC Power n'apparait plus : http://www.canardpc.com/dossier-46-L..._550_Watt.html
Faudrait le remettre, il est si amusant  ::):

----------


## half

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/a57c...95f1c13df0.png
> 
> Le cas est isolé.


Fixed




> Attention : 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Analyseur syntaxique XML*: impossible d'analyser le document*:
> Entity: line 34: 
> parser 
> error : 
> ...


Fixed avec les modifs du jour : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=30397




> Un petit bug? Le test de l'alim LC Power n'apparait plus : http://www.canardpc.com/dossier-46-L..._550_Watt.html
> Faudrait le remettre, il est si amusant


Fixed

----------


## fofo

> Pour l'auto refresh on y ets pour rien, c'est la pub... Enfin on peut toujours leur taper dessus :D


C'est un peu chiant quand même, je m'explique :
Ayant un grand écran et étant un peu myope, j'utilise la fonction de zoom de firefox 3 sur la plupart des sites (Ctrl+molette). 

Lorsque je charge une page manuellement (ou que je je fais refresh à la main) => Tout va bien, le site apparait en gros et pixelisé.

Au bon d'un certain temps de lecture sur la même page, l'auto-refresh se déclanche, et tout le site repasse en niveau de zoom 100%  ::huh:: 

Ma config : 
- Je suis sous linux Gentoo kernel 2.27.r2
- Firefox 3.0.3 - Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; fr; rv:1.9.0.3) Gecko/2008100306 Gentoo Firefox/3.0.3
- J'ai deux extensions dans firefox qui pourraient impactées : adblock+ et flashblock

----------


## fofo

> C'est un peu chiant quand même, je m'explique :
> Ayant un grand écran et étant un peu myope, j'utilise la fonction de zoom de firefox 3 sur la plupart des sites (Ctrl+molette). 
> 
> Lorsque je charge une page manuellement (ou que je je fais refresh à la main) => Tout va bien, le site apparait en gros et pixelisé.
> 
> Au bon d'un certain temps de lecture sur la même page, l'auto-refresh se déclanche, et tout le site repasse en niveau de zoom 100% 
> 
> Ma config : 
> - Je suis sous linux Gentoo kernel 2.27.r2
> ...


Bon je suis un peu con en fait, il y'a une option pour désactiver globallement l'autorefresh :



Le résultat :

----------


## half

> Bon je suis un peu con en fait, il y'a une option pour désactiver globallement l'autorefresh :
> http://xavier.forestier.free.fr/refresh1.png
> http://xavier.forestier.free.fr/refresh2.png
> 
> Le résultat :
> http://xavier.forestier.free.fr/refresh3.png


C'est une bonne méthode mais ce problème reste toujours inacceptable.

----------


## t4nk

Heuu, ça vient de chez moi, ou Tof est en rideau ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Heuu, ça vient de chez moi, ou Tof est en rideau ?


J'ai eu un énorme problème de config sur ce serveur et je viens de terminer de tout remonter.

----------


## Irulan

Un petit problème sur le forum : au bout de quelques minutes sur celui-ci la taille de la police augmente subitement (à vu de nez elle saute 2 ou 3 tailles genre de 13 à 15 ou 16). Je suis sous Firefox v3.0.3, et je n'ai pas ce problème sur le site web. 

Petite précision, quand je force la taille d'affichage au niveau de options de Firefox (taille de police à 10 et on ne discute pas), ça règle le problème mais ça rend illisible le reste des sites web, ce qui est gênant tout de même. Et j'ai un autre ordi avec un Firefox v2.xx qui n'a pas ce problème.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a ce genre de bizarrerie ou c'est juste moi qui ne sait pas me servir du renard de feu ?

----------


## t4nk

Hu ? Mon post n'est pas passé hier, je ne devais plus avoir les yeux en face des trous...

Merci Doc pour le retour d'infos.

Pour le problème de config, c'est que Tof ne doit pas aimer qu'on lui mette les doigts partout et à plusieurs.  ::P: 
Renommez-le Daniela, ça devrait résoudre ce souci.  :^_^:

----------


## Goji

J'ai un *404 - Not Found* sur un bandeau de pub là-haut, mais comme chui une quiche aux lardons, je peux pas dire quelle pub déconne.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bug du jour: quand je clique pour atteindre la dernière page du topic sur Fallout 3 (section Jv Pc), ça plante l'explorer. Apparemment il essaye de charger une pub qui merde.
Sur toute autre page (du topic ou du reste du forum) ça marche à priori.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

La pub ouais. Toujours la pub. C'est gonflant tous ces problèmes, désolé que ça traine en longueur l'installe du nouveau serveur de pub, vraiment.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Bah non, tant pis; c'est plutôt vous que ça emmerde.

----------


## Doc TB

> Un petit problème sur le forum : au bout de quelques minutes sur celui-ci la taille de la police augmente subitement (à vu de nez elle saute 2 ou 3 tailles genre de 13 à 15 ou 16). Je suis sous Firefox v3.0.3, et je n'ai pas ce problème sur le site web.


Tiens, c'est marrant ça. J'ai aussi ce problème sur certains sites web (mais pas sur canardpc) et j'ai tout retourné pour trouver d'où ça venait sans succés.

----------


## Doc TB

Bon, finalement j'ai trouvé. Tu n'aurais pas installé le plugin "Dictionary Switcher" par hasard ? 

Parce que chez moi, une fois désactivé ce plugin, je n'ai plus le problème de la font qui s'auto-agrandi de manière intempestive sur certains sites.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Cool le site de pub made in CPC est en ligne !
J'adore les fausses pubs.  :;): 

EDIT : Mince, j'ai pas vu la news... Je viens toujours sur le forum en premier...

----------


## Jérémie

Nouveau bug : comparer http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...00&postcount=6 avec son affichage sur le site d'actu

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je suis pas sur qu'il soit nouveau mais c'est vrai qu'il s'était pas encore présenté.

Par contre, balancez directement le bug, Half est super mauvais en devinette.

----------


## half

Oki le $ sans doute fait chier.

----------


## Jérémie

> Je suis pas sur qu'il soit nouveau mais c'est vrai qu'il s'était pas encore présenté.
> Par contre, balancez directement le bug, Half est super mauvais en devinette.


La dernière fois que j'ai fais un rapport circonstancié et précis, je me suis fait jeter parce que c'était trop précis. Alors je test, je cherche, je trifouille, pour trouver la juste formule  ::mellow::

----------


## Aghora

[Peepshow] 			 			 		 		*Tu es mon Héro*

Discussion non spécifiée. Je contacterais bien l'admin par mail mais j'ai pas envie de montrer où je travaille.

EDIT : fixed.

----------


## half

Chez hotmail ?

----------


## Pinkipou

Dans les articles, il y a le petit bandeau gris en haut de la page pour remonter dans l'arborescence : Actualités > Mythobar > nom de l'article
Ben en cliquant sur le mot Mythobar (et uniquement celui-là), on se retrouve expulsé sur la page Science et Vice.

Simple bug ou détournement de lien avec préméditation ?

----------


## half

Je pense a un complot, fixed merci.

----------


## Pinkipou

Toc ! Toc !
Bonjour, c'est pour le calendrier des pompiers naturi... non, en fait c'est juste encore que moi.

Pas de bug au programme cette fois mais une simple coquille : manque un S a votre tag "fait diver" (voire deux, selon la ligne éditoriale retenue).

----------


## johnnyblaguos

T'as pas saisi le jeu de mot.

----------


## Pinkipou

> T'as pas saisi le jeu de mot.


Wabon  ::blink:: 
Tu peux me faire un dessin steup, même en manuel la connexion veut pas se faire.

----------


## elkoo

Un peut-être bug... Je ne plus écrire dans le forum en utilisant FF 3.0.4, sous IE6 et sous seamonkey ça marche. Sous d'autre forum vBulletin avec FF, pas de problème non plus. Ca vient du site ou bien faut que j'arrête le ska?
Edit : bon c'était chez moi, j'ai brulé mes CD des skatalites.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ceci n'est pas un bug.

Ceci est un défi pour Chuck Norris.

Lorsque tu écris un message il arrive que tu désactives les smileys pour ne pas qu'un faciès de lapin s'incruste mal à propos à chaque fois que tu tape :p ou :( ou n'importe quoi d'autre.
Mais quand ton message (avec smileys désactivés donc) est cité par quelqu'un qui n'a pas _lui-même_ désactivé les smileys, sa non-désactivation prends le dessus et les lapins envahissent la citation. 

Exemple (j'avais écris :pervers: avec donc les smileys désactivés mais Jojo n'a pas désactivé de son côté).

Cette situation est intolérable.

(bon, je sais ce que tu vas répondre : "J'ai pas que ça à foutre". Mais mince, c'est un défi quoi.)

----------


## elkoo

ha non. Desolé.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Mhhh les lapins apparaissent-ils dans le message en fait ? Car j'ai désactivé les smileys d'entrée de jeu, donc si tu vois des lapins (perso je ne les vois pas) y'a réellement un problème  ::P: .

----------


## elkoo

> Mhhh les  lapins apparaissent-ils dans le message  en fait ? Car j'ai  désactivé les smileys  d'entrée de jeu, donc si tu vois  des lapins (perso je ne les  vois pas) y'a réellement un problème .


Bah t'en mets partout, tu les vois pas?

----------


## alx

::o:  

(il en manquait un)

----------


## half

> Ceci n'est pas un bug.
> 
> Ceci est un défi pour Chuck Norris.
> 
> Lorsque tu écris un message il arrive que tu désactives les smileys pour ne pas qu'un faciès de lapin s'incruste mal à propos à chaque fois que tu tape  ou  ou n'importe quoi d'autre.
> Mais quand ton message (avec smileys désactivés donc) est cité par quelqu'un qui n'a pas _lui-même_ désactivé les smileys, sa non-désactivation prends le dessus et les lapins envahissent la citation. 
> 
> Exemple (j'avais écris ervers: avec donc les smileys désactivés mais Jojo n'a pas désactivé de son côté).
> 
> ...


Et sinon ça va la santé tout ça ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Non, je vois des lapins roses de partout...

----------


## xrogaan

C'est pas des lapins  ::(:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Là, sérieusement : depuis quelques jours je subis des freezes de plusieurs secondes sous Firefox. J'ignore s'il faut mettre ça en relation avec le site (je vais finir parano avec les pubs) ou Firefox par contre.

----------


## Arseur

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...ewpost&t=31220

Ce lien ne marche pas. Il apparait dans l'index des forums, il pointe vers un des peepshows.

----------


## Doc TB

> Là, sérieusement : depuis quelques jours je subis des freezes de plusieurs secondes sous Firefox. J'ignore s'il faut mettre ça en relation avec le site (je vais finir parano avec les pubs) ou Firefox par contre.


C'est pas firefox, c'est nous. Et normalement, ca devrait aller mieux la.

Sinon, on va utiliser des méthodes plus expéditives

----------


## Jeckhyl

Merci  ::): .

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est pas firefox, c'est nous. Et normalement, ca devrait aller mieux la.
> 
> Sinon, on va utiliser des méthodes plus expéditives


En fait il va peut-être falloir utiliser des méthodes plus expéditives  ::(: .

----------


## ducon

Quand j'ai un peu trop attendu avant de me connecter aux sujets récents, je ne peux pas consulter plus de 12 pages, après (quand je tripote l'adresse en haut), ben rien. Pourtant, j'aimerais bien savoir ce qui s'est passé avant.

----------


## Mad-T

Salut,

Il semble que je ne sois plus en mesure d'éditer ma signature... (IE 6.02, suis au taff)

++

Edit : erreur de ma part, j'ai retrouvé. Par contre, j'ai bel et bien un problème d'affichage dans mon profil

Ah, et tof.canardpc est down ?

----------


## Lord_Braathen

Je n'ai pas envie de créer un nouveau topic pour un bug qui vient surement de moi, donc je me permets de le décrire ici.

En fait c'est vraiment tout bête :
Il m'est impossible d'éditer un message rapide, le pop-up avec mon ancien message s'affiche correctement, mais lorsque je l'ai modifié et que j'accepte modifications, ca charge, mais rien ne se passe. Je suis donc obligé d'aller en mode avancé pour editer mes messages.

Je pense que ca vient de moi, même si ma machine est à jour, c'est pourquoi j'en appelle a vos connaissances pour m'aiguiller quant à la démarche pour solutionner mon petit soucis.

Merci

PS : Je suis sous Firefox 3, le dernier en date, XP SP3

edit : hum hum... c'est bon j'ai réglé le probleme...hum hum.. ca venait d'adblock...hum hum.

----------


## Sylvine

Un bug que je me suis déjà payé 2 fois.
Je cite un message, j'écris mon texte en dessous, je poste.
Paf, ça ne garde que la citation, avec en plus le ] qui manque à la fin de [/quote], bref obligé de retaper tout le message.
A noter que la première fois que ça me l'a fait, naïvement j'avais insisté, et ben à chaque fois j'ai eu le même problème.
Il me semble que j'ai du gicler la citation, ou ecrire au dessus, pour qu'il accepte enfin de poster mon message en entier.

----------


## Igloo

Lorsque j'up' une image ayant une grosse résolution avec TofCPC,  je suis renvoyé vers une page vierge et du coup je suis obligé de faire un refresh et d'accepter le renvoi pour la voir (et l'avoir).

Connu ?

----------


## half

Connu et remonté

----------


## johnclaude

Site et forum HS ce matin, problème dû à un webmaster hippie?

----------


## Igloo

> Connu et remonté


Tiens par contre ça passe nickel en utilisant son petit espace à l'accueil.

----------


## t4nk

Cette page me fait crasher FF, ou plus précisément cette saleté de Flash.

Tiens, au passage, vous connaissez un bon truc pour remonter le problème, genre console debug ? Je suis sous FF 3.0, et plug-in Flash proprio (oui, je sais... mais c'est pour maîtriser la 'buntu, pour faire du dépannage/conversion)  Edit : bon, au moins ça vient d'un truc de youtube, mais pas moyen de savoir quel lien  ::|:

----------


## ducon

Il me semble que le pleuguine Flash (version linusque) a du mal s’il a plusieurs instances lancées en même temps.

----------


## Grosnours

J'ai un problème de fuseaux horaires.
Si je règle dans mes options personnelles mon fuseau horaires sur GMT+2 (puisque je vis en Grèce), je me retrouve avec GMT+3 !
J'ai essaye de me mettre sur le fuseau horaire de Paris, et le j'ai bien GMT+1.
Donc apparemment c'est bien les GMT+2 qui donne de l'urticaire a vBulletin.....

Note : ce problème n'est apparu que récemment quand j'ai voyagé et donc changé le fuseau horaire de mon PC. Depuis j'ai repassé mon PC dans mon fuseau horaire initial mais le problème persiste.

----------


## Pelomar

> Un bug que je me suis déjà payé 2 fois.
> Je cite un message, j'écris mon texte en dessous, je poste.
> Paf, ça ne garde que la citation, avec en plus le ] qui manque à la fin de


, 

+1, ca m'est arrivé plusieurs fois, et nottamment sur des messages tres long, et ca donne envie de se tuer.

----------


## nokomis

J'espère poster dans le bon topic...
Je voulais imprimer le dossier jurigeek sur la lutte contre le piratage mais le résultat n'est pas très gégé : Il m'imprime très bien la première page (l'intro et une bonne partie du paragraphe "et si c'était vrai"), le premier encadré et puis plus rien du tout: juste 2 feuilles blanches avec l'adresse du site en haut  ::blink::  ! J'ai utilisé le raccourcis "imprimer" de l'article puis la version "imprimer" de firefox qui donne la même chose. J'ai même tenté avec IE mais la le résultat est encore plus dégeux (mais c'est une vieille version d'IE 6 au boulot, ceci pouvant expliquer cela  ::rolleyes::  ) : textes qui se chevauchent et autres joyeusetés...

----------


## t4nk

T'as toujours l'option copier/coller à l'arrache dans ton traitement de texte favori, puis mise en page qui va bien (police à 8 ou 9, double colonne...) --> économie de papier et d'encre, et résultat garanti, mais bon, t'as plus la mise en page bling-bling.

----------


## nokomis

J'avais commencé mais la flemme! En plus c'était pour une personne assez moyenne en informatique donc je préférais garder la mise en page sympa avec les dessins...  :;):

----------


## sissi

Je suis en train de surfer avec opera mini. Et surprise, tout a changé. Est ce la nouvelle version mobile du site? Une ébauche?
Pour info, un bouton dernier message fait cruellement défaut. De plus, on note la disparition des avatars. C'est plus leger of course mais on ne voit pas assez bien la séparation entre chaque post. Enfin on différencie très mal un quote de sa réponse.

----------


## Doc TB

> Je suis en train de surfer avec opera mini. Et surprise, tout a changé. Est ce la nouvelle version mobile du site? Une ébauche?
> Pour info, un bouton dernier message fait cruellement défaut. De plus, on note la disparition des avatars. C'est plus leger of course mais on ne voit pas assez bien la séparation entre chaque post. Enfin on différencie très mal un quote de sa réponse.


C'est la nouvelle version mobile. Si elle te plait pas, tu as un lien en bas pour revenir à la version classique.

----------


## sissi

> C'est la nouvelle version mobile. Si elle te plait pas, tu as un lien en bas pour revenir à la version classique.


Elle est légère et ca marche impec. Sauf que le fameux lien  ne me renvoie pas sur la version classique.  ::o:  Sur opéra 3 ou 4, c'est identique, on reste toujours sur la même version mobile.
Sinon, ajoutez y un bouton dernier message pour suivre l'évolution du forum , et ce sera farpait.  ::lol::

----------


## half

> J'espère poster dans le bon topic...
> Je voulais imprimer le dossier jurigeek sur la lutte contre le piratage mais le résultat n'est pas très gégé : Il m'imprime très bien la première page (l'intro et une bonne partie du paragraphe "et si c'était vrai"), le premier encadré et puis plus rien du tout: juste 2 feuilles blanches avec l'adresse du site en haut  ! J'ai utilisé le raccourcis "imprimer" de l'article puis la version "imprimer" de firefox qui donne la même chose. J'ai même tenté avec IE mais la le résultat est encore plus dégeux (mais c'est une vieille version d'IE 6 au boulot, ceci pouvant expliquer cela  ) : textes qui se chevauchent et autres joyeusetés...


J'avais vu ça il y a un moment et google chrome / Opera sortez grand gagnant de l'impression. Il semble que IE/FF gére mal l'impression des pages en position absolute.

----------


## nokomis

Ok merci half!

----------


## Jolaventur

Le site s'affiche mal sous Ie7
En même temps ça doit etre voulu. ::P: 

Non pas les cailloux c'est juste un pécé que j'installe propic pour un poto pas le mien.

----------


## xrogaan

Meurtrier ! Assassin ! Parjure !

Si c'est pour faire ça, n'installe pas.

----------


## Jeckhyl

L'autre il installe pour des amis et leur met IE, après va pas t'étonner si tu n'as plus d'amis *jette un caill... euh, une pierre*

----------


## Jolaventur

> L'autre il installe pour des amis et leur met IE, après va pas t'étonner si tu n'as plus d'amis *jette un caill... euh, une pierre*


L'ami en question, vaut mieux pas que je lui complique la vie.
Fin comme c'est un gros parano je vais lui vendre FF comme plus sécurisé.

----------


## xrogaan

bah n'importe quoi tant que c'est pas basé sur IE  ::): 

On est pas extrémiste aussi hein...

----------


## t4nk

> L'ami en question, vaut mieux pas que je lui complique la vie.
> Fin comme c'est un gros parano je vais lui vendre FF comme plus sécurisé.


Parano ET utilisateur d'IE, il y a un problème dans l'énoncé là. Où dans le gars.  :<_<:

----------


## ducon

> Le site s'affiche mal sous Ie7
> En même temps ça doit etre voulu.


Celui de jerk n’a pas trop de problème.




> Parano ET utilisateur d'IE, il y a un problème dans l'énoncé là. Où dans le gars.


C’est sûr que si tu ne mets pas IE à jour…

----------


## Grosnours

> J'ai un problème de fuseaux horaires.
> Si je règle dans mes options personnelles mon fuseau horaires sur GMT+2 (puisque je vis en Grèce), je me retrouve avec GMT+3 !
> J'ai essaye de me mettre sur le fuseau horaire de Paris, et le j'ai bien GMT+1.
> Donc apparemment c'est bien les GMT+2 qui donne de l'urticaire a vBulletin.....
> 
> Note : ce problème n'est apparu que récemment quand j'ai voyagé et donc changé le fuseau horaire de mon PC. Depuis j'ai repassé mon PC dans mon fuseau horaire initial mais le problème persiste.


Bon problème réglé, j'ai réessayé ce matin de passer en GMT+1 et le site m'a bien en GMT+2 cette fois !  ::lol:: 
C'est toujours pas logique, mais au moins j'arrive a avoir un résultat cohérent.

----------


## chaip

Salut, ce n'est pas vraiment un bug mais il manque la redirection de canardpc.fr vers canardpc.com.
C'est normal ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le tri des résultats de recherches est perfectible (ou alors j'ai raté une option). Ca dispatche toutes les réponses avec une logique obscure (pas par ordre chronologique en tout cas).

Je viens d'effectuer une recherche avec le mot clef "Hellgate" dans un simple forum (les news de la rédac) et les 98 réponses sont données en bordel il me semble (ou plutôt, selon une logique qui m'échappe).

----------


## SSkuLL

> Le tri des résultats de recherches est perfectible (ou alors j'ai raté une option). Ca dispatche toutes les réponses avec une logique obscure (pas par ordre chronologique en tout cas).
> 
> Je viens d'effectuer une recherche avec le mot clef "Hellgate" dans un simple forum (les news de la rédac) et les 98 réponses sont données en bordel il me semble (ou plutôt, selon une logique qui m'échappe).


Par pertinence ? 
Au plus le mot "Hellgate" revient dans le sujet, au plus il sera dans le haut de la liste ?  :;):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Pas vraiment un bug du site canard et cela as déja du etre résolu pour certain (moi je trouve pas), mais sous firefox 3 impossible de cliquer sur les cases de la boite a forum genre "gras" ou "insérer un lien" ou "insérer une image".

Je suis obliger de passer sous IEtab pour pouvoir a nouveau cliquer dessus.

Cela fait cela sous tout les forums ayant ce genre de bouton.

Quelqu'un connait le problème ?? 

Ps : Cela ne vient pas de Ad Block puisque il est désactivé sur le site CPC.

----------


## t4nk

FlashBlock ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Flashblock c'est quoi ça ?

C'est installé par défaut ? Sinon j'ai pas ça dans mes modules.

Je peux vérifié où que je possède ou pas flash block ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ça le fait vraiment sur tout les forums tout ce qui peut être cliquable disparait ou n'est pas cliquable.




Sous FF3 sans IEtab




Sous FF2 ou FF3 avec IEtab




Donc je vois bien que c'est un problème FF3 mais je suis surpris que vous n'ayez pas eu de retour pour votre forum.Et donc un semblant de solution.

----------


## t4nk

C'est un add-on FF, comme AdBlock, donc si tu ne connais pas, tu ne peux pas l'avoir -> c'est à toi de le téléchopper.
Je suppose que tu n'as pas No-Scrips non plus. 
Donc, il doit rester les réglages de FF, je regarde les miens :
 dans Préférences -> Contenu -> JavaScripts activés -> Options de JavaScript (en face le bouton)-> tout désactivé...
Bon ça doit pas être ça non plus, avec mes réglages de brute, l'édition de texte ne me fait pas chier.

 ::blink::  Non, bah en fait, je ne pense pas pouvoir t'aider, désolé.

Ah au fait, t'es sous quel OS, et quelle version de FF ?

Edit : OK, FF3. Si ton problème est présent sur d'autres sites, alors la couille est chez toi, désolé de te l'apprendre. Colle voire quand même le mêmes réglages que moi pour JavaScript, pour voir.

----------


## xrogaan

tente un "démarage sans échec" de FF3 pour voir si t'a aussi les soucis. Si t'a pas le soucis, c'est lié a tes add-ons/theme/truc que t'a modifier.

----------


## le faucheur

Je suis sur psp et j'ai le droit a la version iphone du forum, et je ne peut revenir a la version normal en cliquant sur le bouton appropriè. Est ce bien normal ?

----------


## ducon

C’est normal, c’est la version du forum pour 160×100.

----------


## XWolverine

> Ça le fait vraiment sur tout les forums tout ce qui peut être cliquable disparait ou n'est pas cliquable.


'tain, j'ai déjà eu ça et je me rappelle plus ce qui le faisait. Mais je te garantie que ce n'est pas FF3 tout seul (au boulot et chez moi, je suis sous FF3 et ça marche).
Peut-être bien noscript, tu l'as installé ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

> 'tain, j'ai déjà eu ça et je me rappelle plus ce qui le faisait. Mais je te garantie que ce n'est pas FF3 tout seul (au boulot et chez moi, je suis sous FF3 et ça marche).
> Peut-être bien noscript, tu l'as installé ?


Pas du tout mais j'ai réglé le problème j'ai désinstaller toute présence de firefox avec un "cleanage" du registre et j'ai réinstallé, cela remarche nickel.

Impossible de savoir d'où cela venait.J'avais quasiment aucun plugin d'installé et tous était plutôt reconnu peut etre un mauvais plugin du passage FF2 a FF3 .

Enfin cela est réglé.

----------


## ThzChz

J'ai l'impression qu'un vote à un sondage fait remonter un topic. Ça ne me semble pas normal comme comportement et même si ça l'est ça ne devrait logiquement pas, d'après ma logique en tout cas, changer la date du dernier message. Illustration:

----------


## half

> Salut, ce n'est pas vraiment un bug mais il manque la redirection de canardpc.fr vers canardpc.com.
> C'est normal ?


Ouaip on va faire un site en français.




> J'ai l'impression qu'un vote à un sondage fait remonter un topic. Ça ne me semble pas normal comme comportement et même si ça l'est ça ne devrait logiquement pas, d'après ma logique en tout cas, changer la date du dernier message. Illustration:
> 
> http://img378.imageshack.us/img378/4...nstitrebo7.jpg


VBulletin est configuré ainsi ce n'est pas un bug.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul, mais n'importe quelle page boucle en loading sans arriver à la fin, une histoire de google analytics apparemment.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul, mais n'importe quelle page boucle en loading sans arriver à la fin, une histoire de google analytics apparemment.


Oui et remarquez que c'est seulement sous google chrome que ça n'arrive jamais.

----------


## t4nk

Jamais remarqué de mon coté. NoScript powaa (avec le coincoin en whitelist quand même).

----------


## half

N'importe quelle page du site ou forum ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Apparemment, juste sur le forum.

----------


## FixB

Je sais que ça a déjà été dit (je vais me faire lyncher, je sens), mais sous iphone, on n'a plus la possibilité de revenir à la version normale (quand on clique sur version normale, il recharge la version iphone : cool  ::): ).
Et c'est gênant, parce que la version iphone ne permet pas tout (par exemple, je n'arrive pas à rechercher pas Auteur, ou tout simplement à créer un nouveau thread, vu qu'il me demande de choisir un préfixe et que je ne peux pas... bouhhh)

----------


## half

noté

----------


## elkoo

Majuscules et points bordel! :Boulon:

----------


## Anal Logique

> N'importe quelle page du site ou forum ?


C'est xiti qui merde a donf
ça fait un moment que je trouve ça relou aussi  ::): 
alors j'ai pris mon beau adblock et j'ai ajouté a la blacklist *.xiti.com et zou, ça recharge a 100% instantanément les pages  :;):

----------


## t4nk

Tiens, c'est marrant, Xiti en conjonction avec AdBock ne m'a jamais fait chier.

----------


## xrogaan

Haha, Xiti la salope !  ::lol::

----------


## Anal Logique

pratiquement tout les jours, ce topic (http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...ewpost&t=27778) bugge en m'affichant "Un nouveau message non lu" alors qu'en fait non  ::mellow:: 
(et ya que ce topic qui a ce comportement)

----------


## ducon

C’est peut-être le bugue du vote maudit qui remonte le fil.

----------


## t4nk

Je confirme ce que dit Ducon, sauf que ce n'est pas un bug. Je l'avais remarqué sur un sondage que j'avais créé. Et effectivement, chaque vote fait remonter le sujet, ce qui peut être pratique dans certaines circonstances. Je ne sais plus si ça fait parti des options de vBilletin, ou si c'est directement dans son code (la flemme de retrouver).

----------


## xrogaan

> Envoyé par ThzChz
> 
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'un vote à un sondage fait remonter un topic. Ça ne me semble pas normal comme comportement et même si ça l'est ça ne devrait logiquement pas, d'après ma logique en tout cas, changer la date du dernier message
> 
> 
> VBulletin est configuré ainsi ce n'est pas un bug.


plouf

----------


## Anal Logique

Haaan, ok, ceci explique cela  ::mellow:: 
C'est reconfigurable ou c'est définitif ? Halfounet pourriez vous y faire quelquechose ?

----------


## t4nk

> plouf


Han, je suis un boulet assisté, c'était sur la même page. Merci Xrogaan.

----------


## xrogaan

Mais deux-rien, de toute manière le support c'est faire dans le social. Alors, inadapté ou pas, c'est le même prix  :;): . (Mais j'espère que tu as honte).

Sinon, il manque une image. Celle là même qui embellis la phrase "Envoyer un message" de la page de profile des gens. Je cible : http://forum.canardpc.com/images/mis...en_usercss.gif

Et y'a pas qu'elle. Y'a aussi http://forum.canardpc.com/images/but...se_generic.gif
Et encore http://forum.canardpc.com/images/mis...field_edit.gif. Bah dit donc, j'ai trouvé une mine  ::P:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Mea culpa Half. Apparemment, mon firefox 3 est en reloading permanent sur pratiquement tout ce que je consulte. Souvent c'est analytics, mais pas que, donc le souci vient peut être du navigateur.

----------


## Lt Anderson

C'est la merde... L'accés au forum CPC à nouveau bloqué sur mon poste de travail.  ::|: 

Y-aurait-il un autre lien que http://forum.canardpc.com/ pour y accéder à nouveau?

Chuis triste.  ::'(:

----------


## TheToune

Bon vous arrêter de faire planter le site et le forum oui ?
J'aimerais pouvoir glander tranquille au boulot moi !!! merde ...

----------


## DeNylph

http://forum2.x86-secret.com/

c'est bien non ?  ::):

----------


## Kayato

Je vois 10 fois le même sujet dans le colonne "Plus commentés en 10j" sur la page d'accueil  ::blink::

----------


## Jolaventur

Ces temps ci j'arrète pas d'avoir le msg conection interrompue ou réinitialisé sur le forum.

----------


## ducon

J’ai l’impression que le forum a six ou sept minutes de retard.

----------


## Sao

La même.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Je crois qu'il y a un petit problème avec l'accueil...


(Et j'ai vidé mon cache, le problème ne vient donc pas de là.)

----------


## Flaggados

> Je crois qu'il y a un petit problème avec l'accueil...
> (Et j'ai vidé mon cache, le problème ne vient donc pas de là.)


Non, ça c'est parce que t'es maudit !  ::rolleyes:: 

Ah merde, moi aussi...  ::mellow::

----------


## del65

> Je crois qu'il y a un petit problème avec l'accueil...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/791...1-4433a8ae06df
> 
> (Et j'ai vidé mon cache, le problème ne vient donc pas de là.)


Pareil avec le denier firefox 3.0.6. Par contre sous IE ça passe....

Probablement un méchant bug CSS d cette nouvelle version du "renard roux".

----------


## Anonyme871

> J’ai l’impression que le forum a six ou sept minutes de retard.



idem ::(: 

D'ailleurs mon pc indique 1H15, ce que confirme mon cadran solaire.

----------


## t4nk

C'est bizarre que le site ne soit pas synchronisé sur un serveur ntp quand même, ou alors c'est plus chiant à intégré que ce que j'imagine.

----------


## Anal Logique

on m'a aussi reporté des bugs sur d'autres de mes forums avec la dernière maj Firefox
Moi perso avec la 3.2 aucun pb  ::P:

----------


## Flaggados

Bijour !

Euh... depuis peu j'ai un problème assez étrange.

Lorsque je suis à mon école, connecté sur ma session Linoux (2.6.23.17 sur machine i686) avec KDE 3.5.5, le forum de CPC fait souvent planter mon navigateur web...  ::o: 

Que ce soit avec Firefox ou Seamonkey Web, lorsque j'accède à un topic mon navigateur freeze très souvent, et je dois attendre que Linux me demande si je veux quitter le processus. J'ai essayé de surcharger mes navigateurs sur d'autres sites (clubic essentiellement) mais rien n'y fait, il ne plante que sur le forum canardpc.com.  ::|: 

C'est très étrange, surtout que ça n'arrive jamais sur les pages de navigation dans les forums, mais uniquement quand j'accède à un topic. Et j'ai remarqué que ça le fait plus souvent quand je me sers du clic molette pour ouvrir un onglet...

Donc je sais pas trop quoiquisepasse, mais c'est un peu chiant à force.  :<_<: 

EDIT : je suis sous Firefox 2.0.0.20

EDIT 2 : en fait ça vient de m'arriver aussi sur la page de redirection en m'abonnant à cette discussion...

----------


## xrogaan

Procède par élimination :
1. Vire les modules et essaye. Le soucis apparaît-il encore ?
2. Vire le javascript et essaye. Le soucis apparaît-il encore ?
3. Démarre le navigateur (firefox) en mode sans échec via la ligne de commande. Le soucis apparaît-il encore ?

Si après ces 3 étapes, y'a toujours un soucis, c'est que t'es maudit.

----------


## Flaggados

J'ai essayé en virant la plupart des modules (dont Fasterfox) mais rien n'a changé.
Je n'ai pas pensé à virer le JS, j'essayerai demain puisque je ne suis plus à mon école là. Et pour le sans échec, c'est quoi la commande à peu près ?
[J'espère que j'ai accès à ce mode, parce qu'on est assez restreints parfois...]

----------


## ducon

Je sais, chez moi, que Firefox plante quand j’essaie de lancer plusieurs machins en Flash en même temps.

----------


## xrogaan

> J'ai essayé en virant la plupart des modules (dont Fasterfox) mais rien n'a changé.
> Je n'ai pas pensé à virer le JS, j'essayerai demain puisque je ne suis plus à mon école là. Et pour le sans échec, c'est quoi la commande à peu près ?
> [J'espère que j'ai accès à ce mode, parce qu'on est assez restreints parfois...]


un peu de recherche t'aurai donné :


```
firefox -safe-mode
```

----------


## Flaggados

Bon, et bien pour poursuivre ma petite histoire, quand je désactive le JS, firefox bug quand même, mais par contre je n'arrive pas à le faire planter en mode sans échec...

Donc je crois que je suis maudit, mais à moitié...

----------


## xrogaan

Voilà, donc c'est peut-être a cause de ton thème ou un mod obscure. Essaye de trouver lequel et voilà.

----------


## t4nk

Le service Tof ne veux pas m'afficher les previews. Ça vient de chez vous ou c'est mon FF qui me fait un caca nerveux, ce qui franchement m'étonnerais ?

Edit : la création de la preview ce fait en dynamique quand elle est appelée, ou est-elle crée à l'upload de l'original ? Parce que si c'est les second cas, alors trois uploads successifs sur deux tofs différentes et qui ne donnent de preview ça veut dire que je suis tombé pile sur le passage d'un trou noir. Et si c'est fait en dynamique, alors lapin comprendre ce qui ce passe.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Quand les photos sont trop lourdes il ne génère pas les previews... Elles font quelles taille tes images ?

----------


## t4nk

Tout pile un méga, pour pas que ce soit trop lourd, donc 50% du poids maximum autorisé. J'avais d'autres chats à torturer, j'ai pas fais d'essais avec du moins gros.
M'enfin, la quatrième tentative, après que ça ait marché pour George, a fonctionné. Et juste après, ça a déconné pour le Faucheur. Ça c'est passé ici.

----------


## ducon

L’espace insécable est transformé en une étoile.
Là espace insécable «*», là espace mutton « », là espace fine insécable « ».

----------


## t4nk

Si c'est à moi que tu réponds ducon, les fichiers que je soumettaient n'ont pas d'espace, seulement des underscores.

----------


## Anal Logique

ptain, j'ai cru que t'étais en train de l'insulter  ::o: 
j'ai mis 5s a piger que c'était son pseudo  ::|:

----------


## xrogaan

> ptain, j'ai cru que t'étais en train de l'insulter 
> j'ai mis 5s a piger que c'était son pseudo


Moi, j'ai bien ri et je trouve cela très amusant  ::lol::

----------


## ducon

> Si c'est à moi que tu réponds ducon, les fichiers que je soumettaient n'ont pas d'espace, seulement des underscores.


Non non, je constate que sur le forum, les espaces insécables ne passent pas.




> Moi, j'ai bien ri et je trouve cela très amusant


C’est aussi le but.  ::lol:: 
Le mieux étant « Merci ducon. »

----------


## Reizz

Bonsoir,
j'ai ça dans le source HTML de la page d'accueil qui empêche l'affichage du reste du contenu :


```
<tr>
<td>GR|<!----/gerberli------></td>
<td>8</td>
</tr>
```

il semblerai que ça soit dans la liste des joueurs de medic

ça met en commentaire le reste de la page.

A bientôt.

----------


## half

Bon alors premierement j'etais en vacance pendant 1 mois :D.




> Mais deux-rien, de toute manière le support c'est faire dans le social. Alors, inadapté ou pas, c'est le même prix . (Mais j'espère que tu as honte).
> 
> Sinon, il manque une image. Celle là même qui embellis la phrase "Envoyer un message" de la page de profile des gens. Je cible : http://forum.canardpc.com/images/mis...en_usercss.gif
> 
> Et y'a pas qu'elle. Y'a aussi http://forum.canardpc.com/images/but...se_generic.gif
> Et encore http://forum.canardpc.com/images/mis...field_edit.gif. Bah dit donc, j'ai trouvé une mine


C'est noté.




> Mea culpa Half. Apparemment, mon firefox 3 est en reloading permanent sur pratiquement tout ce que je consulte. Souvent c'est analytics, mais pas que, donc le souci vient peut être du navigateur.


Je regarde




> J’ai l’impression que le forum a six ou sept minutes de retard.


On l'a corrigé




> Bijour !
> 
> Euh... depuis peu j'ai un problème assez étrange.
> 
> Lorsque je suis à mon école, connecté sur ma session Linoux (2.6.23.17 sur machine i686) avec KDE 3.5.5, le forum de CPC fait souvent planter mon navigateur web... 
> 
> Que ce soit avec Firefox ou Seamonkey Web, lorsque j'accède à un topic mon navigateur freeze très souvent, et je dois attendre que Linux me demande si je veux quitter le processus. J'ai essayé de surcharger mes navigateurs sur d'autres sites (clubic essentiellement) mais rien n'y fait, il ne plante que sur le forum canardpc.com. 
> 
> C'est très étrange, surtout que ça n'arrive jamais sur les pages de navigation dans les forums, mais uniquement quand j'accède à un topic. Et j'ai remarqué que ça le fait plus souvent quand je me sers du clic molette pour ouvrir un onglet...
> ...


Change d'école.




> Le service Tof ne veux pas m'afficher les previews. Ça vient de chez vous ou c'est mon FF qui me fait un caca nerveux, ce qui franchement m'étonnerais ?
> 
> Edit : la création de la preview ce fait en dynamique quand elle est appelée, ou est-elle crée à l'upload de l'original ? Parce que si c'est les second cas, alors trois uploads successifs sur deux tofs différentes et qui ne donnent de preview ça veut dire que je suis tombé pile sur le passage d'un trou noir. Et si c'est fait en dynamique, alors lapin comprendre ce qui ce passe.


Tof bug avec des fichier trop volumineux mais j'ai vu qu'en faisant un ctrl r une fois la page blanche reçu, ça passe. Un problème de cache je suppose.




> Bonsoir,
> j'ai ça dans le source HTML de la page d'accueil qui empêche l'affichage du reste du contenu :
> 
> 
> ```
> <tr>
> <td>GR|<!----/gerberli------></td>
> <td>8</td>
> </tr>
> ...


En effet je ban la personne cité plus haut de tout l'internet. Et j'ai même corrige le bug/faille au passage.

----------


## Nono

Opera 9.63 ne sait pas trop quoi faire de l'image "télécharger" dans les fiches de jeu.

----------


## Silver

J'ai un problème d'affichage avec IE6 :

 
Et j'ai même mis ma version pour faire sérieux.

Ce n'est pas que j'utilise IE tous les jours, mais avec la nouvelle boutique j'avais envie de voir ce que ça donnait (IE Tab inside).  ::P:

----------


## xrogaan

> J'ai un problème d'affichage avec IE6 :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/cf53...7-1e3041fac1b6 http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/7975...e-72871f9e68ad
> Et j'ai même mis ma version pour faire sérieux.
> 
> Ce n'est pas que j'utilise IE tous les jours, mais avec la nouvelle boutique j'avais envie de voir ce que ça donnait (IE Tab inside).


IE6 est a bannir. Essaye IE7 ...

----------


## half

> Opera 9.63 ne sait pas trop quoi faire de l'image "télécharger" dans les fiches de jeu.
> 
> http://mmoulinexx.free.fr/images/divers/civ4_dl.jpg


Corrigé.




> J'ai un problème d'affichage avec IE6 :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/cf53...7-1e3041fac1b6 http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/7975...e-72871f9e68ad
> Et j'ai même mis ma version pour faire sérieux.
> 
> Ce n'est pas que j'utilise IE tous les jours, mais avec la nouvelle boutique j'avais envie de voir ce que ça donnait (IE Tab inside).


Passes à ie7, ne serait-ce que pour ta propre sécurité virtuelle.

----------


## t4nk

Merci pour l'astuce du rafraîchissement sur la page blanche quand Tof fait des siennes. J'essaierais à l'occasion.

----------


## Nono

> IE6 est a bannir. Essaye IE7 ...


Peut-être qu'il est sous Windows Millenium  ::ninja::  . Ou alors il est sous XP MCE, et l'installation d'IE7 flingue ses pochettes d'album dans le Media Center (véridique).



> Corrigé.


Quelle réactivité !

----------


## half

> Peut-être qu'il est sous Windows Millenium  . Ou alors il est sous XP MCE, et l'installation d'IE7 flingue ses pochettes d'album dans le Media Center (véridique).
> 
> Quelle réactivité !


C'est pas comme si casque était sous opera aussi  ::siffle::

----------


## Oxygen3

Semblerait qu'il y'ait eu de la bidouille sur forum2.x86-secret.com, ca serait possible de vérifier que le domaine est bien toujours dans la liste gérée par les cookie du forum ?
 ::mellow::  phracking corporate proxy

----------


## BuzzerMan

Je pense que tout le monde les a vu mais il y a quelques soucis sur le site en ce moment, du coup au cas où je sois le seul à qui ça le fasse, je me permets de poster trois petits screens pour immortaliser ce bug :

Tout en haut : 


Au milieu :


Et en bas :


J'ai pas trop besoin d'expliquer le problème. Sous IE y'a à peu près le même, j'ai pas de FF pour vérifier...

*Par contre*, un petit détail sur lequel je voulais revenir depuis un moment (et c'est l'occasion) : dans le premier screen, j'ai encadré un soucis qui n'est que sous Opera je pense. Le bandeau où il est écrit une phrase aléatoire en blanc sur fond rouge s'affiche au-dessus de ce fameux fond du coup on la voit pas...
Bon de toute façon, on est pas beaucoup d'idiots/de personnes de goût à utiliser Opera...

----------


## elkoo

Ni a avoir la gauche charollaise dans ses bookmarks.

----------


## Silver

> Passes à ie7, ne serait-ce que pour ta propre sécurité virtuelle.


Pourquoi ? Je risque de me faire proposer des bonbons par des individus suspects ?  ::unsure:: 

Non mais d'abord je n'utilise IE que occasionnellement (quand certains sites m'y obligent par exemple), et IE6 c'est seulement sur mon ordi au boulot.
Et là comme il y avait un nouveau service CoinCoinPC en rodage bah je voulais juste voir si ça marchait aussi sur le vieux bousin, je n'aurais pas dû ?  :Emo:

----------


## Obiwankenoob

Yop, même problème sous Opéra dernière version.

----------


## BuzzerMan

> Ni a avoir la gauche charollaise dans ses bookmarks.


Ah tu pensais pas que ça pouvais exister hein ?

En tout cas, tout est revenu  la normale, bravo pour la réactivité !
Le dernier petit problème que j'ai mentionné est toujours là par contre et j'ai vu qu'il y en avait (au moins) deux autres, du même ordre j'ai l'impression, encadré en rouge ci-dessous :

Toujours avec Opera... Et j'insiste c'est vraiment du détail !

----------


## L'invité

> Ah tu pensais pas que ça pouvais exister hein ?
> 
> En tout cas, tout est revenu  la normale, bravo pour la réactivité !
> Le dernier petit problème que j'ai mentionné est toujours là par contre et j'ai vu qu'il y en avait (au moins) deux autres, du même ordre j'ai l'impression, encadré en rouge ci-dessous :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/514c...f-4596c2c7c3af
> Toujours avec Opera... Et j'insiste c'est vraiment du détail !


Et aussi pour la petite phrase aléatoire en haut de la page.

J'avais déjà balancé le problème au tout début de ce topic (et plusieurs fois je crois)

Je suis ectrêment déçu que rien n'ai été fait. Je sens que je vais devoir envoyer d'autres exemplaires de prisoner of Power de façon punitive.

----------


## George Sable

Baltazar Picsou cause un bug d'affichage sur mes messages visiteurs  ::o:

----------


## Ash_Crow

C'est parce qu'il a pas d'avatar.

----------


## George Sable

Parle pas comme ça de Picsou mec.

----------


## half

Corrigé le soucis de opera/ie. Et non pour ie6 faut pas testé tu risque la damnation pour 7 ans.

----------


## L'invité

> Corrigé le soucis de opera/ie. Et non pour ie6 faut pas testé tu risque la damnation pour 7 ans.


Pas tout à fait réglé encore sur opera.  ::P:

----------


## xheyther

Half le webmaster qui corrige ses CSS et son layout à 4h47 !!

J'aimerai avoir le même là ou je bosse  ::'(:

----------


## ducon

La recherche du forum ne voit pas les fils créés par la Rédaction (PBUH).
Par exemple, j’ai tapé « World goo linux » pour chercher le fil de Raphi, et soudain ! Rien.

----------


## half

Ok merci, cherche sur le site pour le moment.

----------


## Shihaya

J'ai hésité à créér un sujet dédié mais ça risque de provoquer une nouvelle levée de drapeaux bretons, donc on va dire que c'est un bug du site :




... 7/10 à une extension naze des Sims ? M'est avis que c'est le test des Sims 2 qui a été repris dans la description. Faudrait corriger ça, ça décrédibilise totalement le site...  ::(:

----------


## elkoo

Il me semble bien que Les Sims 2 avait eu 7...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Il me semble bien que Les Sims 2 avait eu 7...


Bah c'est ce qu'il dit... 7/10 pour les Sims 2, mais pas pour les Sims 2 Ikea.

----------


## elkoo

Ha oui, je viens de comprendre  :<_<:

----------


## half

Mia culpa j'ai du créer les fiches des jeux et je pensais que c'était le jeu + un addon -_- donc j'ai recopier la description du jeu en lui même.... Je corrige ça dans la journée.

----------


## half

Voila corrigé

----------


## Tien 12

J'ai signalé un bug sur la partie mobile du forum, mais (disons que) je me suis trompé de topic. Je le reporte donc ici:




> Il me semble que quelqu'un en avait déjà parlé, mais sur la version mobile du forum, le lien "normal version" en bas de page ne fonctionne toujours pas. Perso, je préférerais naviguer en version classique (comme sur ordi") car le lien vers le dernier message non lu ne marche pas et je trouve la version très (trop) légère et manque d'info.
> 
> Ce serait possible syouplé ?


Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## Oxygen3

> Semblerait qu'il y'ait eu de la bidouille sur forum2.x86-secret.com, ca serait possible de vérifier que le domaine est bien toujours dans la liste gérée par les cookie du forum ?
>  phracking corporate proxy




sivouplé  ::'(:

----------


## half

> Semblerait qu'il y'ait eu de la bidouille sur forum2.x86-secret.com, ca serait possible de vérifier que le domaine est bien toujours dans la liste gérée par les cookie du forum ?
>  phracking corporate proxy





> Je pense que tout le monde les a vu mais il y a quelques soucis sur le site en ce moment, du coup au cas où je sois le seul à qui ça le fasse, je me permets de poster trois petits screens pour immortaliser ce bug :
> 
> Tout en haut : 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/bceb...e-940bc4b25341
> 
> Au milieu :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/a198...2-5949532f9179
> 
> Et en bas :
> ...





> Yop, même problème sous Opéra dernière version.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/463...88e2bb59c9.jpg





> Ah tu pensais pas que ça pouvais exister hein ?
> 
> En tout cas, tout est revenu  la normale, bravo pour la réactivité !
> Le dernier petit problème que j'ai mentionné est toujours là par contre et j'ai vu qu'il y en avait (au moins) deux autres, du même ordre j'ai l'impression, encadré en rouge ci-dessous :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/514c...f-4596c2c7c3af
> Toujours avec Opera... Et j'insiste c'est vraiment du détail !





> sivouplé


Bein le soucis c'est que le cookie est pour canardpc.com, pas x86-secret.com.

----------


## fefe

Stats CPUZ, plein de bugs:
-stats CPU, Duel : Intel Vs AMD, evolution mois par mois, Dec,Jan,Dec: pas de mois de fevrier, remplace par un mois de decembre bugge
-meme bug pour intel et AMD.
-Je ne vois pas Atom dans les stats Intel  ::): 
-stats memoire: marques, parts de marche, l'evolution par mois montre tout le monde a 0% de parts de marche, c'est la crise je sais mais quand meme  ::): . Meme chose avec les parts de marche cartes meres...
-encore le meme bug Dec, Jan, Dec, et pas de mois de fevrier pour les stats memoire, mais le bug n'est pas present pour les cartes meres.

----------


## Oxygen3

> Bein le soucis c'est que le cookie est pour canardpc.com, pas x86-secret.com.


Je sais, mais ca marchait avant  ::huh::

----------


## Oxygen3

Bon b'en j'ai créé le cookie à la main, et ca roule  ::P:

----------


## Obiwankenoob

Je vois un bug, je vérifie qu'il est pas signalé, je screenshot, compresse, au moment d'aller sur tof, le problème est résolu. Half tu ay mon Dieu.  ::rolleyes:: 

Le bug c'était ça:

----------


## half

> Je vois un bug, je vérifie qu'il est pas signalé, je screenshot, compresse, au moment d'aller sur tof, le problème est résolu. Half tu ay mon Dieu. 
> 
> Le bug c'était ça: http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c53...545985ef78.jpg



Ctrl Shift R  :;): , tu as l'ancienne image.

----------


## Yakshaman

j'ai eu un bug space sur cpc.

je joint l'image.

je suis sour firefox 3.



en gros baniere decalee et le ti truc yakshaman message perso incruste en haut a gauche

desole je suis au taff je doit cacher des trucs

----------


## kilfou

J'ai le même...

Firefox 3.0.7

----------


## Ash_Crow

J'avais le même problème ce matin au boulot. Là je suis chez moi et l'affichage est normal (Firefox 3 dans les deux cas.)

----------


## xheyther

En rafraichissant le cache ça s'est résolut chez moi.

Par conter, une news qui s'affiche sur le fil Rss de canard pcc m'envoie sur la page d'erreur 404 :
http://www.canardpc.com/news-33964-O...s_roche__.html

----------


## _Uriel_

Bon c'est pas vraiment un bug, mais ça pourrait ptet aider pour l'optimisation :

Sur des machines pas très rapides, quand on entre dans le forum, les bannières sont d'abord bleues, puis rouges.
Navigateur : Firefox 3.0.7 (à l'instant, mais ça faisait pareil sur les versions antérieures).

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'est juste la couleur de fond déclarée en CSS des bannières. Rien de bien méchant. Mais merci.

Pour les bogues sur la home, ctrl+F5 forceront le rafraichissement.

----------


## Anonyme871

Gros souci sur Firefox, le forum ne se met plus à jour. Obligé d'utiliser F5 à chaque page. 
Pas de problème sur opera apparemment.

----------


## TheOnlyPA

Moi,j'ai quelques problèmes pour me logguer en page principale du site.
Win XP + Firefox 3 mis à jour de ce week end, avec No Script et Adblock autorisant cpc.
D'autre part, FF me fait des tours sur d'autres forums aussi, genre imposible de me déconnecter sous forumactif

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Gros souci sur Firefox, le forum ne se met plus à jour. Obligé d'utiliser F5 à chaque page. 
> Pas de problème sur opera apparemment.


Ça me fait ça sur mon PC principal aussi (mais pas avec le netbook, ni avec le PC du boulot, alors que les trois utilisent la même version de Firefox...)

----------


## Aun

Un phénomène étrange avec les smileys lapins qui laissent transparaitre les videos de vlc par exemple quand il est en arrière plan.

----------


## TheOnlyPA

> Moi,j'ai quelques problèmes pour me logguer en page principale du site.
> Win XP + Firefox 3 mis à jour de ce week end, avec No Script et Adblock autorisant cpc.
> D'autre part, FF me fait des tours sur d'autres forums aussi, genre imposible de me déconnecter sous forumactif


Bon, juste pour dire que c'est passé, ça s'est logué du premier coup maintenant.
Je signalerai si jamais ça recommence ou si j'arrive à identifier d'où ça vient.

----------


## half

> En rafraichissant le cache ça s'est résolut chez moi.
> 
> Par conter, une news qui s'affiche sur le fil Rss de canard pcc m'envoie sur la page d'erreur 404 :
> http://www.canardpc.com/news-33964-O...s_roche__.html


Intéressant. Une news invisible dans le rss c'est pas normal.




> Moi,j'ai quelques problèmes pour me logguer en page principale du site.
> Win XP + Firefox 3 mis à jour de ce week end, avec No Script et Adblock autorisant cpc.
> D'autre part, FF me fait des tours sur d'autres forums aussi, genre imposible de me déconnecter sous forumactif


Un soucis avec le template par default résolue, désolé.




> Ça me fait ça sur mon PC principal aussi (mais pas avec le netbook, ni avec le PC du boulot, alors que les trois utilisent la même version de Firefox...)


Tu as un proxy cache a ton boulot qui garderai les images peut être ? Si c'est recurant on va changer le lien de l'image.




> Bon, juste pour dire que c'est passé, ça s'est logué du premier coup maintenant.
> Je signalerai si jamais ça recommence ou si j'arrive à identifier d'où ça vient.


Comme dit plus haut désolé.

----------


## tikoya

J'ai depuis toujours un petit bug pas trop gênant mais je vais vous en faire part au cas où il n'a pas été rapporté !

Impossible de me logguer via le site, je suis obligé de passer par le forum !

Je pense que ceci doit venir du fait que j'utilise des trémas dans mon mot de passe (je vois que ça) ou alors que la fonction n'a jamais fonctionné

----------


## Anonyme871

> Gros souci sur Firefox, le forum ne se met plus à jour. Obligé d'utiliser F5 à chaque page. 
> Pas de problème sur opera apparemment.


Toujours le même problème. Pas de souci depuis un pc de la fac par contre.
Si quelqu'un a une solution.  ::blink::

----------


## Pinkipou

Sorry, pas de solution à prévoir de mon côté mais juste un nouveau problème.

J'arrive sur la home CPC tout bien reconnu comme il faut mais mon FF 3.0.7 m'affiche la fenêtre pour saisir le mdp général.
Idem dés je passe à une news. Et re-belote en revenant sur la home.
Par contre aucun insecte à écraser sur les forums, ça glisse.

Faut-il préciser que tout cela arrive uniquement sur CPC et que, si ce n'était pas le cas, je ne serais même pas venu taquiner les puces du semi-homme qui vit dans cette antre ?

PS : un merci d'avance et un autre une fois la mission terminée avec succés (no achievement inside).

----------


## Kayato

J'ai un petit soucis avec la page d'accueil du forum: http://www.canardpc.com/

Je n'ai pas la complétion avec le index.html et j'ai donc le résultat suivant. 



Je dois cliquer sur accueil pour voir les news et avoir l'adresse: http://www.canardpc.com/index.html

J'utilise Firefox 3.0.7.

----------


## half

> J'ai depuis toujours un petit bug pas trop gênant mais je vais vous en faire part au cas où il n'a pas été rapporté !
> 
> Impossible de me logguer via le site, je suis obligé de passer par le forum !
> 
> Je pense que ceci doit venir du fait que j'utilise des trémas dans mon mot de passe (je vois que ça) ou alors que la fonction n'a jamais fonctionné


Ca te le fait encore là ? Pourtant j'ai changé le bug.




> Toujours le même problème. Pas de souci depuis un pc de la fac par contre.
> Si quelqu'un a une solution.


Bein c'ets peu etre lié a la nouvelle version de VBulletin mais tu sembles être le seul a avoir le problème. Bizard.




> Sorry, pas de solution à prévoir de mon côté mais juste un nouveau problème.
> 
> J'arrive sur la home CPC tout bien reconnu comme il faut mais mon FF 3.0.7 m'affiche la fenêtre pour saisir le mdp général.
> Idem dés je passe à une news. Et re-belote en revenant sur la home.
> Par contre aucun insecte à écraser sur les forums, ça glisse.
> 
> Faut-il préciser que tout cela arrive uniquement sur CPC et que, si ce n'était pas le cas, je ne serais même pas venu taquiner les puces du semi-homme qui vit dans cette antre ?
> 
> PS : un merci d'avance et un autre une fois la mission terminée avec succés (no achievement inside).


En gros tu n'arrive pa à te logguer sur la home ? Si c'est le cas vire tes cookie *.canardpc.com , www.canardpc.com, forum.canardpc.com




> J'ai un petit soucis avec la page d'accueil du forum: http://www.canardpc.com/
> 
> Je n'ai pas la complétion avec le index.html et j'ai donc le résultat suivant. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f251...5-2b0cd3f87203
> 
> Je dois cliquer sur accueil pour voir les news et avoir l'adresse: http://www.canardpc.com/index.html
> 
> J'utilise Firefox 3.0.7.


C'est quoi ce bug oO.

----------


## Pinkipou

> En gros tu n'arrive pa à te logguer sur la home ? Si c'est le cas vire tes cookie *.canardpc.com , www.canardpc.com, forum.canardpc.com


En maigre, j'arrive déjà tout bien loggué sur la home/news mais FF m'affiche quand même la demande du mdp global.
Je biens de virer tous les cookies cpc et de neutraliser les adblock/noscript : ça change nada.
Mon bug ayant l'air du genre unique (pas d'autres amateurs ?), ça vient probablement de mon FF, bien qu'il ne se déclenche que sur CPC depuis une semaine.

Tant pis, j'vais aller me marrer sur JV.com : eux au moins sont bien payés.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Bein c'ets peu etre lié a la nouvelle version de VBulletin mais tu sembles être le seul a avoir le problème. Bizard.


Non, comme je le disais plus haut, j'ai le même problème sur mon PC principal...

----------


## half

> En maigre, j'arrive déjà tout bien loggué sur la home/news mais FF m'affiche quand même la demande du mdp global.
> Je biens de virer tous les cookies cpc et de neutraliser les adblock/noscript : ça change nada.
> Mon bug ayant l'air du genre unique (pas d'autres amateurs ?), ça vient probablement de mon FF, bien qu'il ne se déclenche que sur CPC depuis une semaine.
> 
> Tant pis, j'vais aller me marrer sur JV.com : eux au moins sont bien payés.


J'ai toujours rien compris, un screen ?




> Non, comme je le disais plus haut, j'ai le même problème sur mon PC principal...


Je vois avec DocTB.

----------


## El Gringo

> J'ai toujours rien compris


Ah ah !

Nelson Borloo

----------


## mescalin

C'est une paille devant lui ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Gringo, tu es le cerveau je suis le muscle.

----------


## El Gringo

Nan c'est un stylo qu'il fait tomber en se moquant. Il adore machouiller des trucs, il a trop la classe.
http://medias.lepost.fr/ill/2008/10/...1224748249.jpg
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/file/497233.jpg
http://back.journaldelenvironnement....t-grenelle.jpg
http://www.ombresetlumieres.com/wp-c...orloo_mais.jpg

---------- Post added at 17h05 ---------- Previous post was at 17h03 ----------




> Gringo, tu es le cerveau je suis le muscle.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/25c0bc3...c-2cf2cc840123


Bien vu, toi aussi tu déchires.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'était pour te remercier de m'avoir prété Moto Racer.

----------


## El Gringo

> C'était pour te remercier de m'avoir prété Moto Racer.


U talking to me ? Voleur, ça se passera pas comme ça, crois moi !

----------


## Pinkipou

> J'ai toujours rien compris, un screen ?


Mieux que ça, une oeuvre d'art totalitaire.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je n'arrive pas à accéder au topic sur Darkfall, dans la section online.
Quand je clique sur le lien, j'ai bien le "cadre" et le tour de la page, mais la suite (les posts donc) ne se chargent pas.
Aucun problème sur toutes autres topics fréquentés sur le forum.
Je précise quand même que ça ne le fait qu'au taffe, mais ça reste un peu chelou à mon goût.

Edit: le problème commence à partir de la page 52 du topic en fait. Si je clique sur les précédentes ça se charge correctement.
Ce qui est gênant, c'est q'une fois que j'ai cliqué sur unes des pages "vérolées", ça me plante la navigation sur le forum (pas de page précédente possible, si j'ai deux fenêtres en parallèle sur le forum, l'autre ne fonctionne plus non plus...etc).

----------


## Doc TB

> Mieux que ça, une oeuvre d'art totalitaire.


Rien à voir avec le site, c'est ton navigateur qui te demande le mot de passe pour la gestion de ses comptes.

----------


## Emile Zoulou



----------


## Silver

J'ai remarqué un problème avec les résumés de certains tests, sur la page test donc. Mais comme je suis analfabête je vous fait un dessin :



En gros ce n'est pas toujours le message d'introduction qui s'affiche en premier, pour le premier cas la première phrase est la légende de la photo, pour le second c'est l'encadré du test.

J'ajouterai que c'est un scandale et je contacte sur le champ les brigades du W3C pour qu'ils viennent vous tirer les oreilles.  :tired:

----------


## Pinkipou

> Rien à voir avec le site, c'est ton navigateur qui te demande le mot de passe pour la gestion de ses comptes.


C'est la piste privilégiée certes, mais comme cela n'arrive qu'avec CPC home+news y'avait peut être moyen de monter une class action avec d'autres gros cannards.
Bon, j'ai viré le site de la liste des mdp gérés et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

A+ pour une prochaine mise en accusation fallacieuse.

----------


## mescalin

La pub pour "GRRRÔÔÔÔÔÔ" défile trop vite, on a pas le temps de lire sauf en plissant les yeux très fort comme ça :  :tired:  gniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

---------- Post added at 01h00 ---------- Previous post was at 00h58 ----------

Tiens d'ailleurs, en passant : elles sont bien les pubs à base de zim's.

----------


## _Uriel_

Un bug en première page : la date et le lien  ::lol::

----------


## Obiwankenoob

Hello, bug sur la vidéo de la news de Cities XL, sous opéra dernière version à ce jour.

----------


## t4nk

Boha, pas réellement un bug, juste une mise en page pas évidente avec une vidéo trop large. Ça me le fait aussi sous FF last version.

----------


## xheyther

Elle a disparu boutique de zeux vidéo ?

----------


## half

> Elle a disparu boutique de zeux vidéo ?


Non le tout petit lien dans le menu jeux vidéo en home. Ouai fallait pas geuler comme des malades sur le faite qu'on la voit trop. Ca va changer de toute façon et ce n'est plus la boutique mais la selection de jeux de la boutique dlgamer par la redac.




> Hello, bug sur la vidéo de la news de Cities XL, sous opéra dernière version à ce jour.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aa8...701e139636.jpg


Je crois qu'il relit pas ses news, elles doivent être trops longues  ::rolleyes:: . Corrigé




> Un bug en première page : la date et le lien 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/860...5558fc1a60.jpg


Corrigé




> La pub pour "GRRRÔÔÔÔÔÔ" défile trop vite, on a pas le temps de lire sauf en plissant les yeux très fort comme ça :  gniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Appuis sur pause.

----------


## xheyther

> Non le tout petit lien dans le menu jeux vidéo en home. Ouai fallait pas geuler comme des malades sur le faite qu'on la voit trop. Ca va changer de toute façon et ce n'est plus la boutique mais la selection de jeux de la boutique dlgamer par la redac.


J'ai pas gueuler moi ! Je cautionne la diversification des activité dans le but d'assurer la solidité économique d'une entreprise ! (D'ailleurs vous n'avez pas encore déposer vos comptes 2008 au greffe c'est pas bien !)

----------


## Cable

N'y aurait-il pas un probleme d'heure ? Ok je sais que je suis a Londres, mais y a 2 heures de decalage horaire entre mon post et l'heure affichée sur le site... Alors Ok le UK est a moitié dans l'Europe, mais je vous garantis qu'on a le meme changement d'heure été-hiver et hiver-été avec vous ! A ma montre il est 16h17, sur mon PC il est 16h17 et sur la montre de mes collegues il est 16h17 aussi. Il devrait etre 17h17 in France d'apres mes savants calculs de fuseaux horaires. Let's check...

---------- Post added at 18h18 ---------- Previous post was at 18h18 ----------

Bingo ! 2 heures de décalage...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Essaye de voir ca dans ton tableau de bord sur le forum, y'a une option pour les fuseaux horaires.

----------


## Cable

Merci Emile Zoulou. Problème résolu.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Gros souci sur Firefox, le forum ne se met plus à jour. Obligé d'utiliser F5 à chaque page. 
> Pas de problème sur opera apparemment.


Bon souci toujours pas résolu (en même temps j'ai rien fait). Alors étrangement, ça ne semble le faire qu'avec mon portable (vista 32bit) uniquement avec firefox (pas de souci sous opera) et uniquement avec canardPC. 
Si quelqu'un sait d'où vient le problème ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

Moi c'est le contraire, ça ne le fait qu'avec mon PC de jeu alors que ça marche bien avec mon portable... Mais je crois me souvenir que j'avais déjà eu ce problème à la précédente mise à jour (enfin le passage à VBulletin quoi), et que le doc TB avait fait quelque chose pour corriger ça...

----------


## fenrhir

Je m'emmerdais, alors chose incroyable, je suis allé voir en bas de page. Et là, chose 'croyable :




> Les Outils:
> 
>     * Cpu-Z Mémoire Vive
>     * Cpu-Z Processeurs
>     * Cpu-Z *Cartès* Mères
>     * Hébergement d'images
>     * Calculs d'Alim


PS : non, pas de screen, à moins que vous ne vouliez un .bmp tout moche du pc du boulot.

fenrhir

----------


## t4nk

Ha ouais, effectivement, il manque Alda à la fin.  :tired:

----------


## Sao

Yo, quand je clique sur _Envoyer la réponse rapide_, je vois le petit cercle avec des ronds qui tournent, c'est joli et agréable à l'œil, mais à côté je vois aussi _Envoi la réponse rapide_, et pour le coup c'est moche et désagréable à l'œil.

Du coup, un petit _Envoi de la réponse rapide_ serait le bienvenu.

----------


## half

> Je m'emmerdais, alors chose incroyable, je suis allé voir en bas de page. Et là, chose 'croyable :
> 
> 
> 
> PS : non, pas de screen, à moins que vous ne vouliez un .bmp tout moche du pc du boulot.
> 
> fenrhir


Corrigé.

----------


## Alab

Heu dites ya pas eu un bug avec le changement d'heure ? Genre sur le topic de Fallout 3 j'ai l'impression que des messages ont disparu et là je viens de poster un message et ça m'a affiché :
Le message que vous avez posté est identique à celui que vous avait posté il y a 5 minutes pourtant j'ai pas posté depuis 1h du mat'.   ::huh:: 

EDIT : non en fait je m'étais trompé de topic sur fallout 3, je plaide le manque de sommeil votre honneur !

Désolé pour le dérangement. ^^"

----------


## Grosnours

Par contre je confirme bien un bug avec l'heure.
Avant j'étais en GMT+2 et tout allait bien, maintenant je suis toujours en GMT+2, mais je vois ceci d'affiché au bas de la page :
_Fuseau horaire GMT +2. Il est actuellement 16h30._
Alors qu'il est 17h30 a ma montre. Bref, comme si le changement a l'heure d'été n'avait pas eu lieu.

----------


## Ash_Crow

En face de "Heure d'été (DST):", tu as bien "ajuster automatiquement à l'heure d'été" ?

Sinon, ce n'est pas vraiment un bug, mais serait-il possible de mettre la fusion automatique des posts à 10 minutes plutôt que 5 comme c'est le cas actuellement ?

----------


## Grosnours

Merci, Ash, faire ta manip + bidouiller le fuseau horaire m'a permis de retrouver l'heure correcte !  :;): 

Donc c'était pas vraiment un bug en fait....  ::unsure::

----------


## Flappie

Pas vraiment un bug, mais une bizarrerie :



En fait, il y a deux versions du jeu, l'une en classique, l'autre en Gold. Est-il possible de préciser "Gold" dans le titre ?

----------


## Tien 12

J'avais déjà signaler ce bug, mais ça marche toujours pas. Dans la version mobile du forum, le bouton permettant de passer en version normale, ne fonctionne pas.

Messieurs les gentils Doc TB et Half, un petit geste de votre part syouplait, c'est vraiment galère à surfer en version "iPhone"...

----------


## L'invité

> J'avais déjà signaler ce bug, mais ça marche toujours pas. Dans la version mobile du forum, le bouton permettant de passer en version normale, ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> Messieurs les gentils Doc TB et Half, un petit geste de votre part syouplait, c'est vraiment galère à surfer en version "iPhone"...


Clair. Surtout que je trouve la normale plus pratique au finale.

----------


## Tien 12

Merci de rejoindre cette cause. Perso, je surfe avec opéra mini et le chargement de la page classique se faisait rapidement et sans soucis avec avatars et lien vers le dernier message non-lu et tout et tout. C'était très agréable, beau, chouette, etc... :nostalgie:

C'était quoi la raison de ce changement de skin du forum ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

J'ai un prob' avec tof.canardpc depuis quelques jours. L'image est un chouïa trop grosse.



Et même sur la page d'accueil avant l'upload.



J'investis dans un 40 pouces ?

Edit. Le refresh ne change rien. A la limite, si on autorise un topic porno ça m'arrange.  :Bave:

----------


## Flappie

Ahem... Tu as zoomé préalablement sur la page et ton navigateur conserve le réglage du zoom. Si tu as Firefox, essaye *Ctrl + 0* (0 comme zéro). Si tu as Internet Explorer et bien... on ne peut plus rien pour toi !  :^_^:  (Firefox, vu)

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Ahem... Tu as zoomé préalablement sur la page et ton navigateur conserve le réglage du zoom. Si tu as Firefox, essaye *Ctrl + 0* (0 comme zéro). Si tu as Internet Explorer et bien... on ne peut plus rien pour toi !


 ::O: 

C'était ça en plus. Je te remercie Flappie !

----------


## Flappie

Pas de quoi, étant un addict du Jeu de la Ville, j'ai souvent été confronté à ce problème !  :;):

----------


## Sao

Je signale une coquille. Sur l'accueil, dans le petit menu à gauche, dans la nouvelle section Mods, c'est ShinSH, et pas SinSH. Il manque un "h".

----------


## Aghora

Je signale que j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à m'identifier aujourd'hui au travail (j'utilise Firefox mais je sais pas quelle version). En fait si j'ai réussi à m'identifier, d'après la fenêtre qui disait "Merci de vous être identifié Aghora" mais par contre rien de changé pour moi, j'étais toujours considéré comme déconnecté.
Est ce que ça vient bien du site ? Ou sinon, d'où est ce que ça peut venir ?

----------


## Ouaflechien

Bonjour,
problème d'identification sur le forum pour moi zaussi. Hier je me suis retrouvé déconnecté (mais pourquoi?) et j'ai du redemander un nouveau mot de passe (j'étais pourtant certain de l'ancien) et aujourd'hui à nouveau déconnecté (mais bon mon nouveau mot de passe marche). Bref j'ai l'impression de ne pas être désiré.
J'suis sur Mac avec la béta de safari 4 mais jusque là je n'avais eu aucun problème.

----------


## megaloopz

Salut, j'en profite pour signaler un bug similaire :

Aujourd'hui IMPOSSIBLE de me loger sur un autre PC que celui sur lequel j'ai fait mémoriser mon mot de passe.

Sur les autres, je m'identifie, on me dit merci de vous etre identifié, mais je reste non identifié quand même...

Sauf sur ce PC ou j'ai fait " se souvenir de moi"

Voila si ca peut aider.

----------


## Aghora

> Salut, j'en profite pour signaler un bug similaire :
> 
> Aujourd'hui IMPOSSIBLE de me loger sur un autre PC que celui sur lequel j'ai fait mémoriser mon mot de passe.
> 
> Sur les autres, je m'identifie, on me dit merci de vous etre identifié, mais je reste non identifié quand même...
> 
> Sauf sur ce PC ou j'ai fait " se souvenir de moi"
> 
> Voila si ca peut aider.


C'est exactement mon problème mais je sais pas si c'est "se souvenir de moi".

----------


## Bicarbosteph

Je pense qu'il y a un bug dans votre système d'avertissement: je viens de recevoir le blabla pour avertissement (justifié) et au milieu j'ai :

_Cette bétise vous vaut 0 point(s)_

C'est gentil mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le mode de fonctionnement normal.  ::): 

Et au passage c'est b*ê*tise pas bétise, hop un averto pour Zoulou, na !

----------


## Ouaflechien

Et hop, a peine deux heures et déjà déconnecté. Puisque c'est comme ça je boude.

----------


## leroliste

Bug aussi, il ne voulait pas me connecter, pour regler ça, j'ai du changer mon mot de passe, cliquer sur "souvenir de ces infos", et relancer.... pfiouuuu, j'ai eu peur, j'ai cru que j'etay banni!!  ::O:

----------


## Aarsk

J'ai passé au moins dix (10) minutes de ma vie à essayer de me connecter sans que ça marche... Rendez-les moi §

En tout cas, que ce soit sur Craméfox ou IE7, sans cocher "se souvenir de ces infos", ça merdouillait et j'étais pas considéré comme connecté non plus, même si mon pseudo apparaissait dans la liste des connectés sur la page de l'index.

----------


## tikoya

> J'ai passé au moins dix (10) minutes de ma vie à essayer de me connecter sans que ça marche... Rendez-les moi §
> 
> En tout cas, que ce soit sur Craméfox ou IE7, sans cocher "se souvenir de ces infos", ça merdouillait et j'étais pas considéré comme connecté non plus, même si mon pseudo apparaissait dans la liste des connectés sur la page de l'index.


Je plussoie !

J'ai exactement le meme bug, impossible de me connecter si je me mets pas "se souvenir de ces infos" !

D'ailleurs merci Aarsk parce que j'arrivais pas à me connecter depuis hier soir

----------


## Aarsk

Faut surtout remercier leroliste et megaloopz, ce sont eux qui ont donné l'astuce en premier  ::):

----------


## half

Okay je note vos problèmes, hier on a changé le système de cookie pour que les gens puissent se connecter via des urls différentes de forum.canardpc.com, peut être un effet de bord de la modification. Pensez a virer vos cookies au cas où. Mais je pense plus que cela viens d'un nouveau module du site. Bref on est dessus.

ps : je signale pour la skin iphone.

----------


## Doc TB

Il faut cocher "se souvenir de moi" pour se logguer la. 

Je corrige ça au plus vite.

----------


## Tien 12

> ...
> 
> ps : je signale pour la skin iphone.


 ::lol::  Grand merci de regarder ce soucis.

----------


## Aghora

Ah!!!! Ca marche !!! Merci messieurs !

----------


## alx

> ps : je signale pour la skin iphone.


Vu que c'est la crise et tout, doit y avoir moyen de faire payer 0,99€ l'option _skin de base_ aux possesseurs de iPhone  ::siffle::

----------


## Tien 12

D'accord, mais que pour ceux qui naviguent sur un iPhone alors.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Ha je ne suis donc pas le seul à avoir des problèmes d'identification.
Ça marche avec "se souvenir de moi" . Mais aucun moyen si on essaye via un bouton "répondre".
Je vais faire le ménage dans les cookies et essayer de nouveau pour voir.

----------


## justmoa

Même problème, pas moyen de se loguer en cliquant sur répondre.
Par contre ça marche si j'utilise la fonction loguer sur la page d'accueil du site.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Pour info j'ai testé "l'éradication des traces de cookies" via Firefox et toujours les mêmes symptômes.
Un remède plus lourd peut être avant le vaccin salvateur ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Avec CCleaner peut-être.

----------


## bellerophon_mwc

Juste pour signaler que j'ai le même problème que tout le monde niveau identification (obligé de cocher "se souvenir de moi"), dans l'affolement général j'ai même créé un nouveau compte :/

Ce compte ne sers finalement à rien, vous pouvez le supprimer => compte = bellerophonmwc2

Désolé pour le dérangement.

----------


## Doc TB

Il n'y a rien à faire de votre côté, c'est un bug CONNU. Je vais tacher de le régler ce week-end. En attendant, cocher la fuckin' case.

----------


## tikoya

> Juste pour signaler que j'ai le même problème que tout le monde niveau identification (obligé de cocher "se souvenir de moi"), dans l'affolement général j'ai même créé un nouveau compte :/
> 
> Ce compte ne sers finalement à rien, vous pouvez le supprimer => compte = bellerophonmwc2
> 
> Désolé pour le dérangement.


ha ben j'ai fait la même au fait tikoya2 ne sert à rien

----------


## Doric

Je ne sais pas si cela a déjà été signalé, mais il semble y avoir un petit bug dans l'heure de la dernière intervention dans un topic.

En éffet, y'a des topics qui remontent alors que rien ne s'y est passé. Je prend pour exemple mon topic sur le paintball qui remonte alors que le dernier post date de 14h et des brouettes... Suis-je tout simplement con, Boulon s'amuse avec mes nerfs, ou est-ce un vrai bug ?

----------


## Tien 12

Il a un sondage ton topic ?

----------


## Doric

Awai.
Je suis bien simplement con alors.  ::):

----------


## Tien 12

Si tu dis que t'es con, on veut bien te croire, mais tu soulève la question du: Serait-il possible que les sujets ne remontent pas à chaque vote ?

----------


## Nilsou

Bonjour bonjour, depuis quelque temps je remarque un petit bug sur canardpc.com, ceci étant peut être du a mon ordi.. je ne sais pas.
dans le doute je poste ici:

voila ce qui ce passe :

Je veut répondre a un sujet -> je clique sur "répondre"-> je tombe sur la page de log-> champ pseudo et champ mot de passe->je remplis les champs pseudo et mots de passe-> je clique sur le bouton pour me logger-> là apparait la fenetre qui me dit "merci de vous etre enregistrer Nilsou bla bla bla cliquer ici si votre navigateur bla bla" 

-> donc j'attend et je suis automatiquement redirigé vers....... *la page precedente !!!* ::O: 

donc je refais la manip, meme resultat, je ne suis pas loggué et il me redemande mot de passe et pseudo... pourtant j'ai bien eu la fenetre "merci de vous etre identifié".

J'arrive a la meme situation si je clique sur le bouton "si votre navigateur ne vous redirige pas automatiquement".

je precise que je tourne sous la derniere versions de firefox, que mon système est regulierement netoyé avec ccleaner ,que je possede antivir et spybot search and destroy pour la sécurité..
voila voila.

la seul parade que j'ai trouvé a ce bug est de me logger sur le site lui meme et pas sur le forum.

voila .
bonne continuation ! :;):

----------


## t4nk

Nilsou, lit la page précédente, tu trouveras la parade à ce bug en cours de correction.



Spoiler Alert! 


En gros, clique sur "se souvenir de moi".

----------


## Doc TB

Sera corrigé demain.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> Sera corrigé demain.


Et il l'a fait ::o: . Merci Doc (et aux autres qui auraient pu avoir part au machin).

----------


## cailloux

C'est pas un bug, mais j'aimerais des infos techniques : comment se fesse que le topic à b0b0 (plus topic du coeur) ait pu saloper le forum ?

Ou alors c'est un gag et je suis assez con pour tomber dedans, en fait  je pense que c'est un gag, mais on sait jamais.

----------


## Archambaut

Je n'ai plus le bug à l'identification, bravo Doc !
Par contre, la déconnexion ne marche plus (chez moi) ^^

----------


## Dark Fread

Dites, je soupçonne que le problème vienne de chez moi mais (sous FireFox) quand j'essaye d'uploader une image sur Tof, je me tape une page blanche. Je dois faire [Précédent et réupload] ou [Actualiser + renvoyer les infos] la page pour que ça fonctionne  :tired:

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'ai un bug bien genant depuis une petite semaine sans doute et c'est dur a expliquer.

je consulte différent topic et parfois y laisse des messages mais quand je reviens dessus la page s'affiche comme la premiere fois ou je l'ai consulté et sans mon message ce qui fait que je fais des double post au départ pensant que cela n'était pas pris en compte.

Il faut en faite que j'appuie sur la touche F5 pour voir la continuité.Et ce a chaque fois que je la consulte sinon il m'affiche la page comme elle était la première fois où je l'ai consulté.

Un exemple pour être clair: la new du CPC n190 je l'ai consulté quand il y avait une dizaine de message depuis j'ai répondu dessus si je coupe le net et que je reviens sur CPC pour voir je vois la page comme la première fois ou j'ai été dessus(donc sans mon message et les autres d'après) mais tout rentre dans l'ordre des que j'appuie sur F5

Je suis sur firefox 3.0.8, j'ai rien touché ou installé depuis sur mon win xp.

C'est juste chiant mais c'est pas grave.

----------


## Tien 12

Ça viendrais pas du fait que tu fais "page précédente", du coup il te ré-affiche la page avant ton message ?

----------


## t4nk

> Dites, je soupçonne que le problème vienne de chez moi mais (sous FireFox) quand j'essaye d'uploader une image sur Tof, je me tape une page blanche. Je dois faire [Précédent et réupload] ou [Actualiser + renvoyer les infos] la page pour que ça fonctionne


Ça me fais la même. T'as quelle capacité d'uplaod, parce que je la soupçonne d'être à l'origine du problème ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Je sais pas mais probablement très mauvaise, je suis sur le NeufWFi FON d'un mec que je connais pas  ::ninja::

----------


## t4nk

Neuf ?  Neuf ! T'es donc à 9ko/s. Essaie de trouver ton gars pour lui dire de changer d'abbo.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est pas un bug mais depuis quand le "lieu" est-il devenu "localisation" ? 
Ca foire les calembours moisis de la moitié des canards  :haha:

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est pas un bug mais depuis quand le "lieu" est-il devenu "localisation" ? 
> Ca foire les calembours moisis de la moitié des canards


J'ai envie de dire que ça fait marrer le Doc de les changer de temps en temps  :tired: .

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Ça viendrais pas du fait que tu fais "page précédente", du coup il te ré-affiche la page avant ton message ?


Non mon bon monsieur même quand j'éteins l'ordinateur et que je le rallume et que je vais consulter, tien au hasard cet page, ben je vois la page mais sans mon message et les autres messages en dessous faut que j'appuie sur F5 pour que le reste apparait (a noter que cela ne me le fais plus depuis une enieme réinstallation de Firefox, je croise les doigts).

----------


## half

> Dites, je soupçonne que le problème vienne de chez moi mais (sous FireFox) quand j'essaye d'uploader une image sur Tof, je me tape une page blanche. Je dois faire [Précédent et réupload] ou [Actualiser + renvoyer les infos] la page pour que ça fonctionne


Bugouille en effet




> J'ai un bug bien genant depuis une petite semaine sans doute et c'est dur a expliquer.
> 
> je consulte différent topic et parfois y laisse des messages mais quand je reviens dessus la page s'affiche comme la premiere fois ou je l'ai consulté et sans mon message ce qui fait que je fais des double post au départ pensant que cela n'était pas pris en compte.
> 
> Il faut en faite que j'appuie sur la touche F5 pour voir la continuité.Et ce a chaque fois que je la consulte sinon il m'affiche la page comme elle était la première fois où je l'ai consulté.
> 
> Un exemple pour être clair: la new du CPC n190 je l'ai consulté quand il y avait une dizaine de message depuis j'ai répondu dessus si je coupe le net et que je reviens sur CPC pour voir je vois la page comme la première fois ou j'ai été dessus(donc sans mon message et les autres d'après) mais tout rentre dans l'ordre des que j'appuie sur F5
> 
> Je suis sur firefox 3.0.8, j'ai rien touché ou installé depuis sur mon win xp.
> ...


Bein avec ajax il envoie le message en changeant le contenu de la page mais ne le stock pas dans le cache du navigateur, quand tu fais precedent il te renvoie donc la page comme vu la premiere fois, utilise plutot les lein de navigation c'est pls propore.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mais j'ai jamais utilisé "précédent" et j'utilise les liens de navigation!

Mais heureusement depuis ce matin ça ne le fait plus.Je navigue depuis pas mal de temps sur le forum, j'ai jamais utilisé précédent pour naviguer (et dans aucun forum d'ailleurs);

C'est pour ça que je trouvais cela étrange surtout que cela faisais depuis 5-6 jours.il suffisait que je change de page sur mon onglet et quand je revenais via les liens tout avait disparu et je devais rafraichir les pages a la main comme j'ouvre pas mal d'onglet en même temps c'était plutôt chiant.

Mais la y'a plus rien.

Sinon ça va il fait beau half?

Edit: putain j'ai parlé trop vite ça la refait.Sur  *Canardpc.com > Jeux vidéo  > Jeux vidéo sur Consoles Recharger cette page [Wii] Console Virtuelle et Wiiware*  j'ai ouvert la page car il y avait un nouveau message je descends et rien hop j'ai du rafraichir pour qu'il apparaissent (je tien a préciser que la page n'était pas ouverte je viens de me connecter).

----------


## bigxtra

> Par contre, la déconnexion ne marche plus (chez moi) ^^


Pareil ici. Bon dieu Half fait quelque chose, ou j'ai bien peur qu'on ne soit condamnés à être connectés au forum... 

*bruit de tonnerre*

À JAMAIS !   ::O:

----------


## half

Virer vos cookie bourdel de caca.

----------


## bigxtra

WTF, il faut se séparer de ses précieux cookies à chaque déconnexion ?!



Mais, mais... CE FORUM EST UN SCANDALE !

----------


## alx

"Le premier site qui mange des cookies"

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Je savais pas où poster ça, ( peut-être dans un thread intitulé "liens brisés" tu me diras ) mais j'aurais bien aimé lire le test de International Soccer Online promis sur la page principale du site, or quand je clique l'image j'ai le droit à une " erreur 404 " et j'ai pas réussi à le trouver autrement. Merci d'avance !

----------


## half

http://www.canardpc.com/mod-3-intern..._life_2-1.html marche pas ?

----------


## Reizz

> http://www.canardpc.com/mod-3-intern..._life_2-1.html marche pas ?


Non ça va sur le dessin error 404.

----------


## half

Hoho rien de grave juste un bug...

----------


## t4nk

Un peu comme Ek-ZutWar, je ne sais pas trop où poster, et je n'ai pas envie de créer un fil juste pour ça. M'enfin, c'est vrai qu'un sujet "Liens morts et trucs mal rangés", ça pourrait être pratique. Ou alors, si ça fait doublon avec ici, renommer ce topic en "Rapport de bug et autres bizarreries sur CPC.com" ajouterait de la visibilité.

Enfin bref, venons en aux faits. Dans le catégorie test hardware, l'article sur les GTX 285/298 est classé à _divers_, et non pas dans _CG_. C'est vrai que c'est plus une news qu'un test à proprement parler, mais enfin bon, je trouve ça un peu déroutant au demeurant.



Et pour l'erreur 404, ça le fait aussi chez moi, après un temps de chargement plus long que la normale, logique vous me direz, mais ça compte rien de le dire.

----------


## Dark Fread

Tiens, un truc bizarre : quand on poste un message visiteur, il n'y a pas le panneau pour insèrer des smileys. Ca, c'est probablement normal. Par contre ce que je ne comprends, c'est que si on récupère l'adresse du smiley, il n'apparaît pas dans le message posté si on utilise le bouton d'insertion d'image. 
(par exemple, je clique sur ledit bouton et je colle l'adresse du smiley  :Emo: , dans le message posté, il apparaîtra ainsi : 


```
:emo:
```

)
Pour faire apparaître le smiley, il faut coller l'adresse du smiley dans le message et taper manuellement les balises img. 
Etrange non ?

----------


## half

Ouaip étrange même si j'ai pas tout compris. En gros dans les edit les smiley apparaissent que par leurs codes et ne sont pas parsés par VBB en balises img correspondantes ?

----------


## L'invité

En gros quand tu fais un message sur le profil visiteur de quelqu'un et que tu copie-colle le lien du smiley en passant par le bouton (et donc en ne les tapant pas à la main), le code du smiley va être mis à la place du lien.
Et comme les messages visiteurs n'acceptent pas les codes des smileys...
Ba on se retrouve sans l'image quoi.
Ca le fait qu'avec Firefox à ce que j'ai vu.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ouaip étrange même si j'ai pas tout compris. En gros dans les edit les smiley apparaissent que par leurs codes et ne sont pas parsés par VBB en balises img correspondantes ?


Ca a l'air d'être ça, oui.  ::):

----------


## [Braiyan]

Alors c'est pas vraiment un bug, plutot une coquille, mais ça ternit le site, et rien n'est trop parfait pour CPC.
Voyez-vous, dans les petites phrases en haut à droite du site ("il n'y a pas de requins, vous pouvez surfer tranquille"), il y en a une en morse. C'est la classe. Néanmoins, cette phrase dit "canardplus". C'est tout de suite moins la classe.

----------


## elkoo

> Alors c'est pas vraiment un bug, plutot une coquille, mais ça ternit le site, et rien n'est trop parfait pour CPC.
> Voyez-vous, dans les petites phrases en haut à droite du site ("il n'y a pas de requins, vous pouvez surfer tranquille"), il y en a une en morse. C'est la classe. Néanmoins, cette phrase dit "canardplus". C'est tout de suite moins la classe.


 ::O: 
J'avais jamais eu l'idée de vérifier... le pire c'est que c'est vrai. Vous êtes des fous, Braiyan l'est encore plus.

----------


## [Braiyan]

> J'avais jamais eu l'idée de vérifier... le pire c'est que c'est vrai. Vous êtes des fous, Braiyan l'est encore plus.


Attends, tu sais pas tout, dans ces phrases ya aussi un serial, j'ai testé avec les logiciels majeurs du marché, c'est pour WinXP. Shame.  ::ninja::

----------


## half

> Alors c'est pas vraiment un bug, plutot une coquille, mais ça ternit le site, et rien n'est trop parfait pour CPC.
> Voyez-vous, dans les petites phrases en haut à droite du site ("il n'y a pas de requins, vous pouvez surfer tranquille"), il y en a une en morse. C'est la classe. Néanmoins, cette phrase dit "canardplus". C'est tout de suite moins la classe.


Tein le malade, corrigé.

----------


## carapitcho

Ce n'est pas vraiment un bug mais ce n'est pas très zoli  ::|: 




> Boîte de réception contient 0 messages.
> Vous avez 1 messages conservés, sur un total de 100 autorisés. (Vider ce dossier)


 :ouaiouai:

----------


## Igloo

Par rapport aux cookies, maintenant on reste certes connecté mais on est obligé de les vider pour rester déconnecté.  :tired:

----------


## L'invité

A cause des majuscules automatique après un point ça fait foirer pas mal de lien ou d'images que l'on poste.  :Emo:

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est super chiant cette histoire de majuscule automatique !

EDIT : Et comment Boulon va faire son quota de point pour majuscule manquante si le forum corrige les fautes ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Je suis d'accord, c'est relou. Et en plus, si ça ne corrige pas non plus les confusions futur/imparfait,  ni ne rajoute les accents quivontbiens,  ni ne ressuscite les occurrences du verbe être massacrées par Nyrius, &c &c, ça fait un peu demi _voire femto _ mesure ce script  ::P:  ....

----------


## Detox

En plus, honnêtement, les gens qui ne mettent pas de majuscule se font pas chier à mettre un point.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

> A cause des majuscules automatique après un point ça fait foirer pas mal de lien ou d'images que l'on poste.


Ah c'est donc ça  :Emo:

----------


## Doc TB

C'est bon, c'est corrigé.

----------


## ducon

Merci patron !

----------


## L'invité

> C'est bon, c'est corrigé.


Oopa en fait...  :tired: 



En tout cas ca le fait toujours avec les images.  :tired:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et pour les liens...

Dans la partie hardware, on utilise très souvent des liens, si ça ne fonctionne plus, ça va être galère !

Sinon, quel est l'intérêt de mettre ce module qui ajoute des majuscules après un point ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

> C'est bon, c'est corrigé.


Hum, le problème subsiste encore sur les images, non ?

En parlant de ça, quand tof.Canardpc.Com envoie un mail pour le lien de la photo chargée, l'expéditeur est tof.*canardc*.Com.

----------


## Yasko

> Sinon, quel est l'intérêt de mettre ce module qui ajoute des majuscules après un point ?


Tu as trouvé la raison un peu plus haut...  ::ninja::

----------


## _Uriel_

Je viens de mettre un lien sur une image (sur tof.Canardpc), et le bug du .Jpg (le putain de j majuscule) persiste...

----------


## Say hello

Bah oui, vu qu'il y a toute les extensions qui passe en majuscule ça fait toujours sauter la validité des liens.

D'ailleurs faut que je test là pour voir l'efficacité du machin, ça passe toujours après un retour à la ligne?

Edit: ah, oui. (test avec le "d" la phrase au dessus)

Mouais, ça va manquer de plus voir les "Majuscules, ponctuations, 3 points, ban!".

----------


## _Uriel_

En fait c'est toutes les majuscules après un point  ::(: 

En tant qu'humble programmeur, je conseille juste de rajouter un test qui désactive cette fonction entre deux balises.
Enfin j'dis ça, j'dis rien  ::siffle::

----------


## Doc TB

J'ai corrigé.

Ce qu'il faut pas faire et le temps qu'il faut pas perdre pour des conneries pareilles...

---------- Post ajouté à 22h14 ----------

Test

----------


## Say hello

Par contre c'est bien joli de placer ça pour le respect de la grammaire/syntaxe/tout le toutim.
Mais c'est un module empoisonné à double tranchant.
Pour faire simple, le gentil module va placer les majuscules à la place de tout le monde, et tout le monde va prendre une certaine mauvaise habitude un jour ou l'autre.
Et ça se résumera par une absence de majuscule partout dès que le module déconnera, et peut être même dans le Canard PC, le 1er magajine sasn majuscule.  :tired:  (bon j'extrapole fort de café là)

Edit: ouai mon message est à la bourre, mais j'ai fais un tour 2min.

Edit2: Oui bon je sais pas si je dois plus m'exciter sur le clip linké par Gringo ou cette photo de DIE intel.  :tired:

----------


## Doc TB

Va dire ça à Boulon STP. Si je réagis pas, il va ban la moitier du forum pour un majuscule oubliée.

----------


## _Uriel_

Bien joué Doc, tu codes plus vite que ton ombre  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Va dire ça à Boulon STP. Si je réagis pas, il va ban la moitier du forum pour un majuscule oubliée.


Au moins, ça épurera. On restera entre gens de bonne orthographe.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, est ce que ça fonctionne avec les caractères accentués ou avec une cédile ? *ç*a serait trop fort, c'est compliqué à faire à la main.

Edit : Boulon aura encore du taf.  ::P:

----------


## Doc TB

> Au moins, ça épurera. On restera entre gens de bonne orthographe.


Oui, un monde plus propre. L'idéal.

Bon maintenant on change de sujet SVP, j'ai perdu assez de temps avec ça.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pour revenir au sujet, même si ce n'est pas un vrai bug, il y a le n° 153 qui est affiché avec le 1 et le 2 dans la boutique.

----------


## Lissyx

J'ai un petit soucis : dans le topic 'SSD et mémoire flash', impossible de répondre, je me prends en permanence l'erreur :



> Les erreurs suivantes sont survenues quand ce message a été envoyé
> 
>          1. Votre envoi ne peut pas être exécuté car la marque de sécurité a expiré.
> 
>             Veuillez recharger la page.


J'ai bien essayé de recharger plein de fois la page, même le bouton "Aller en mode avancé" fini de la même manière ...

Bon, après que Minuteman ai posté une réponse sur ce topic, ça remarche ?!

----------


## half

> Pour revenir au sujet, même si ce n'est pas un vrai bug, il y a le n° 153 qui est affiché avec le 1 et le 2 dans la boutique.


Fixed

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Complètement bugguée, elle est, cette page : http://canardpc.com/selection-jeux.html

----------


## half

Problème chez dlgamer cette nuit, on a récupérer 0 jeux, j'ai relancé là ça marche.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Je suis emmerdé, j'ai envie de combler ma collection de CPC et je suis donc dans la boutique du site, je choisis les numéros souhaités, et quand je clique sur "Commander", je tombe là dessus :



J'ai beau rafraîchir la page, j'ai pas le bas, donc je ne peux pas valider ma commande.
Si vous pouviez y jeter un coup d'oeil... Merci d'avance.

----------


## eMKa

Bonjour,

Voilà depuis 2 jours, le forum me fait des misères : _quand je suis sur une section, j'ai beau raffraichir, des fois je ne vois pas les nouveaux posts notés dans les topics. Je clique alors sur les topics en question : aucun nouveau message posté. 
Je raffraichi : et là magie, les nouvelles réponses apparaissent comme par miracles..._ 

Sinon mieux : _en allant sur certains topics, ma notification de nouveaux MP apparait (avec 1 message non-lu), alors que j'ai lu celui-ici il y a 1 heure de cela..._

Une idée ? Mon cache n'est pas plein, et je ne suis pas en mode hors-connexion (je suis sous Firefox, je compte y rester et je n'avais jamais eu ce problème auparavant  ::): ).

----------


## Tien 12

Je viens de voir ça sur la page d'accueil. Je suis sous firefox 3.

----------


## francou008

Oui il y a déjà un thread d'ouvert pour les bugs concernant Tof CPC.
:attendpatiemmentuneréponsepourseproblèmequilefa  itch*erégalement:

----------


## Tien 12

Ah, j'ai pas cherché s'il y avait un topic déjà dessus. Étant donné que c'est sur la page d'accueil du site de CPC, j'eus cru que c'était sa place ici.

----------


## ELOdry

C'est quoi cette sale histoire de points de suspension désormais nécessairement suivis d'une majuscule? Comment on fait, pour glisser trois jolis petits points au milieu d'une phrase, dans le but bien innocent de vouloir, par exemple, ménager un modeste effet de suspense?

Va-t-on bientôt nous interdire l'usage du point-virgule, voire celui de l'indispensable point d'ironie?

----------


## Doc TB

Ben on doit faire...comme ça ! Tu vois ?

----------


## FixB

Ou alors tu ne mets plus de points du tout deja que je ne peux pas mettre d'accents quand je tape depuis mon mobile ca risque de rendre les choses difficiles
D'ailleurs je ne sais pas si ca a ete dit mais le forum cpc est le seul site qui refuse mes accents depuis mon forfait 3G
 ::ninja:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 06h04 ----------

Mince je suis tellement conditionne que je mets les majuscules meme quand je me force a virer toute la ponctuation  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> le forum cpc est le seul site qui refuse mes accents depuis mon forfait 3G


Fallait pas prendre un Iphone !  ::ninja:: 
Tu as vérifié dans Saphari l'encodage des caractères utilisé ?

----------


## FixB

Y'a pas de reglage spÃ©cifique a ma connaissance. Et en wifi, ca marche nickel. Bizarre, non ?

----------


## ELOdry

> Ben on doit faire...comme ça ! Tu vois ?


Ah oui pas con. Mais mon amour pour une certaine rigueur typographique risque d'en souffrir.

----------


## ducon

C’est possible d’enlever le numéro de version de vBulletin en bas ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Che cherais né le 27 March. Ch'est pas un bug, mais cha pourrait être plus choli. 
N'est-che pas ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je viens de comprendre un truc aujourd'hui. Je n'avais jamais compris pourquoi, mais parfois quand je surf sur CPC, tous les emoticones, où le logo tête de lapin sur les onglets, à coté de l'url, etc... Deviennent en quelque sorte blanc. Et du blanc qui bouge. Avec un peu de sombre parfois.

J'ai jamais compris. Le plus bizarre, c'est que c'était plutôt vis à vis de la place où était l'émoticone. En milieu de page, tous les émoticones faisaient ça. Si je les montais plus haut sur l'écran, plus rien... Mais les autres revenant au milieu avaient le problème qu'ils n'avaient pas sur le bas de l'écran...


Et en fait, je viens de me rendre compte que c'est quand il y a une vidéo qui tourne derrière. Vos émoticones / logos CPC sont transparent. Genre si je fais  ::o:  la couleur rose devient plus claire avec la vidéo et je vois la vidéo à travers la bouche.


Les premiers émoticones qui trouent ton firefox.  ::mellow::

----------


## Doc TB

Rien à voir avec ca. Tu as le bon symptôme, mais pas le bon diagnostic. 

Les pilotes des cartes graphiques font de l'incrustation video. C'est à dire que lorsque tu affiche une vidéo qui est traitée par la carte graphique, Windows ne s'en charge pas et se contente d'afficher un fond noir. Le pilote de ta CG va alors détecter ce fond noir et savoir que c'est la qu'il faut afficher la vidéo. C'est facile à voir : tu fais une capture d'écran de tout ton moniteur et tu verra que la zone ou s'affiche ta vidéo est noire.

Bref, une fois en mode incrustation, toutes les zones noire vont s'afficher avec de la vidéo dedans. Noir comme la bouche du smiley par exemple. Affiche une vidéo, ouvre paint par dessus et dessine un gros carré noir et tu verra que tu verra aussi ta vidéo à travers.

----------


## xheyther

Switch to linux  :Cigare:  (pas de pilote pour CG donc pas de soucis de CG :laclasse ::):

----------


## Nilsou

Bonjour, depuis quelques jour j'observe un bug sur le forum : quand je clique sur "effectuer la recherche" j'arrive a un écran blanc.... 
Voila voila (la page est pourtant chargé selon firefox)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Rien à voir avec ca. Tu as le bon symptôme, mais pas le bon diagnostic. 
> 
> Les pilotes des cartes graphiques font de l'incrustation video. C'est à dire que lorsque tu affiche une vidéo qui est traitée par la carte graphique, Windows ne s'en charge pas et se contente d'afficher un fond noir. Le pilote de ta CG va alors détecter ce fond noir et savoir que c'est la qu'il faut afficher la vidéo. C'est facile à voir : tu fais une capture d'écran de tout ton moniteur et tu verra que la zone ou s'affiche ta vidéo est noire.
> 
> Bref, une fois en mode incrustation, toutes les zones noire vont s'afficher avec de la vidéo dedans. Noir comme la bouche du smiley par exemple. Affiche une vidéo, ouvre paint par dessus et dessine un gros carré noir et tu verra que tu verra aussi ta vidéo à travers.


Han, tu viens de m'expliquer plein de trucs que j'avais compris pourquoi ça se passait comme ça ! Merci Doc' !

----------


## JojoLeMerou

C'est l'inverse d'un bug, mais je trouve ça un poil contraignant :
La fonction qui rajoute automatiquement une majuscule après un retour paragraphe.
Moi ça m'empêche de faire des belles découpes de paragraphes et du coup je suis triste car ça fait des grande lignes interminables à lire mais on peut pas mettre de retour, argh.

----------


## Doc TB

Ah ben c'est triste, mais c'est comme ça. Après un retour à la ligne, on met une majuscule.

----------


## le faucheur

Quand j'effectue une recherche sur "jeux de société" je tombe sur un écran blanc.

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

Le nom des modérateurs est affiché en bleu désormais.
C'est voulu? 

Edit: et les membres de la rédac' sont en orange aussi...  ::wacko::

----------


## Frypolar

> Le nom des modérateurs est affiché en bleu désormais.
> C'est voulu? 
> 
> Edit: et les membres de la rédac' sont en orange aussi...


D'après El Gringo :



> Nan c'est juste teraboule qui s'amuse avec les couleurs...


Mais vu la source, méfiance  :tired: .

----------


## ducon

Selon un héros terrestre :

 Rouge: Super Modo technique, les Titans quoi, à la base de tout. Bleu: Super Modo, membre de la rédac, pouvant tout modifier en dehors de l'aspect technique. Les Olympiens. Orange: les Modos des différents forums. Demi Dieu. Vert: Les participants communautaires. Les Héros terrestre.

----------


## Frypolar

> Selon un héros terrestre :
> 
>  Rouge: Super Modo technique, les Titans quoi, à la base de tout. Bleu: Super Modo, membre de la rédac, pouvant tout modifier en dehors de l'aspect technique. Les Olympiens. Orange: les Modos des différents forums. Demi Dieu. Vert: Les participants communautaires. Les Héros terrestre.


En fait c'est que ça a changé, regarde Boulon et ElGringo par exemple, ils sont oranges pourtant je pense pas qu'ils aient quitté la rédac.

----------


## Largeman

Ouais je crois simplement que les oranges et les bleus ont été intervertis. Et que les "intervenants" du mag' (Toxic et Raphi) sont passés en verts.


 Rouge: Super Modo technique, les Titans quoi, à la base de tout. Orange: Super Modo, membre de la rédac, pouvant tout modifier en dehors de l'aspect technique. Les Olympiens. Bleu: les Modos des différents forums. Demi Dieu. Vert: Les participants communautaires et les intervenants du mag'. Les Héros terrestre.

----------


## Anal Logique

C'est pas un bug, c'est même loin d'en être un enfait
Juste une petite remarque.

J'aime bien vos bandeaux.
Genre celui la:


Mais, le problème c'est que quand je lis les news et toussa, généralement, le lis le texte, et juste a gauche du texte, ya cette fameuse bandrole flashy qui clignote, alors ça tire l'oeuil, je trouve ça un poil gênant
La seule solution que j'ai trouvée, c'est Adblock, mais la pareil, j'aime pas, et j'ai pas envie d'adbloquer les canards qui en ont besoin, mmm'voyez
C'est pas que ça m'empèche de lire hein, spa ça, mais ça attire mon noneuil, puis en plus, c'est tout le temps la même  ::(: 
Yaurait moyen de mettre une bannière non-animée comme celle ci plutot sur le coté des news ?



Quitte a intervertir l'animée sur l'accueil et la non animée a la gauche des news ? 

'fin, sjuste un début d'essai de sugestion  ::P:

----------


## Texgroove

Salut je viens de remarquer que le forum à une heure de retard, tiens c'est marrant moi aussi maintenant  ::|:

----------


## half

> Le nom des modérateurs est affiché en bleu désormais.
> C'est voulu? 
> 
> Edit: et les membres de la rédac' sont en orange aussi...





> Selon un héros terrestre :
> 
>  Rouge: Super Modo technique, les Titans quoi, à la base de tout. Bleu: Super Modo, membre de la rédac, pouvant tout modifier en dehors de l'aspect technique. Les Olympiens. Orange: les Modos des différents forums. Demi Dieu. Vert: Les participants communautaires. Les Héros terrestre.


C'est plus logique dans le spectre des couleurs rouge -> vert en passant par le orange et le bleu mais a la réflexion inversé bleu et vert aurai été encore plus logique => http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ynthese%2B.svg




> C'est pas un bug, c'est même loin d'en être un enfait
> Juste une petite remarque.
> 
> J'aime bien vos bandeaux.
> Genre celui la:
> http://pub.canardpc.com/www/delivery...ontenttype=gif
> 
> Mais, le problème c'est que quand je lis les news et toussa, généralement, le lis le texte, et juste a gauche du texte, ya cette fameuse bandrole flashy qui clignote, alors ça tire l'oeuil, je trouve ça un poil gênant
> La seule solution que j'ai trouvée, c'est Adblock, mais la pareil, j'aime pas, et j'ai pas envie d'adbloquer les canards qui en ont besoin, mmm'voyez
> ...


Ca m'enerve aussi je desactive la banière clignotante.




> Salut je viens de remarquer que le forum à une heure de retard, tiens c'est marrant moi aussi maintenant


Dans ton profile tu peux spécifier le fuseau horaire.

----------


## ducon

> C'est plus logique dans le spectre des couleurs rouge -> vert en passant par le orange et le bleu mais a la réflexion inversé bleu et vert aurai été encore plus logique


Ou alors dans le genre des codes de couleurs du jeu de rôle Paranoïa.

----------


## Anal Logique

> Ca m'enerve aussi je desactive la banière clignotante.


Half, mon héros  ::lol::  !

----------


## half

> Ou alors dans le genre des codes de couleurs du jeu de rôle Paranoïa.


L'ordinateur est mon meilleur ami  ::lol::

----------


## ducon

Pourquoi, tu as d’autres amis ?
Pouf, un clone de moins.  :;):

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Ah ben c'est triste, mais c'est comme ça. Après un retour à la ligne, on met une majuscule.


Bah ouais, mais c'est relou, on peut pas faire des retours à la ligne pour faire des jolis paragraphes, du coup ça fait des phrases de 1600 pixels de long, comme cette phrase.
Y a pas un moyen d'intégrer des "retour forcés" (shift + entrée) qui ne généreraient pas de majuscules ?

Le Comité du C'était mieux avant

----------


## Doc TB

> Y a pas un moyen d'intégrer des "retour forcés" (shift + entrée) qui ne généreraient pas de majuscules ?


Non.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Non.


OK chef.
Je trouvais que punir ceux qui savent pas appuyer sur une touche "shift" (avec les points), c'était mieux que de faire chier ceux qui font des efforts de présentation, mais je me trompe surement...

NB : c'est moi au il y a une merde avec les accents ?

----------


## Flaggados

A propos d'un truc qui sert à rien et dont tout le monde se fout, c'est pas bien de mentir à propos des normes xHTML !  ::ninja:: 

Quand on clique sur l'image/lien du W3C on voit qu'il y a une dizaine d'erreurs sur la page... Oui, je m'emmerde le vendredi soir...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Doc TB

Haha, ça ca pendait au nez d'Half depuis un moment déjà  ::):  Frimer avec le logo XHTML quant on vient de tout corriger pour que ça passe sans faire gaffe que les merdes reviendraient plus tard, c'est un grand classique :D

----------


## reveur81

> Quand j'effectue une recherche sur "jeux de société" je tombe sur un écran blanc.


Oui le module de recherche est tout pourri. Une fois sur deux, on tombe sur une page blanche, et le reste du temps, il rejette les mots de trois lettres, et comme en informatique il n'y a que des acronymes, pas facile.

----------


## Anal Logique

> Haha, ça ca pendait au nez d'Half depuis un moment déjà  Frimer avec le logo XHTML quant on vient de tout corriger pour que ça passe sans faire gaffe que les merdes reviendraient plus tard, c'est un grand classique :D


Tiens, en parlant du respect des standards, peut on savoir quel est encore la part de 

Spoiler Alert! 


deumeurés

 utilisateurs d'IE6 / IE7 sur le(s) sites Canards ?
Je suppose une forte prédominante renardienne vu que la "moyenne" informatique ici est plus élevée que les autres sites "grand public", je me trompe ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Tiens, en parlant du respect des standards, peut on savoir quel est encore la part de 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> deumeurés
> 
>  utilisateurs d'IE6 / IE7 sur le(s) sites Canards ?
> Je suppose une forte prédominante renardienne vu que la "moyenne" informatique ici est plus élevée que les autres sites "grand public", je me trompe ?


68% de Firefox, 19% d'IE, 5% d'Opera, 4% de Safari, 2% de Chrome.

Dans les IE, 47% d'IE 7, 32% d'IE 8, 20% d'IE 6.

93% de Windows, 3% de Linux, 3% de Mac OS.

Dans les Windows, 65% d'XP, 29% de Vista

----------


## Grosnours

Impossible de voir le nouveau message de haven (n°61) dans le thread "Stairway to heaven", alors que je le nom du thread se met bien en gras pour me signaler le message et que je peux retrouver ce dit message en faisant une recherche sur les derniers post d'haven. Mais dès que je veux cliquer sur ce post dans les résultats de la recherche pour le voir, pouf, je me retrouve dans le thread Stairway to heaven avec le message n°60 de JYS comme dernier message.

EDIT : maintenant que Weedkiller a posté un message à la suite, je n'ai plus ce problème.

----------


## half

> Haha, ça ca pendait au nez d'Half depuis un moment déjà  Frimer avec le logo XHTML quant on vient de tout corriger pour que ça passe sans faire gaffe que les merdes reviendraient plus tard, c'est un grand classique :D


Bon j'avous le soucis c'est que pour la home que ca marche j'ai pas encore eu le temps pour les autres pages. Et comme c'est inclu dans le footer...

----------


## znokiss

Par contre, ça ne me fait le coup que dans les résultats de recherche.

----------


## Anonyme871

Sur Opera j'ai plus les "é" mais des jolis losanges....

----------


## Tiax

Ah bah perso, c'est tous les accents qui déconnent et qui sont remplacés par des petits losanges noirs avec des "?" blancs à l'intérieur.

----------


## Baryton

Moi aussi sous firefox. Je suis bien embêté!

----------


## ducon

Pareil : quelqu’un a fait mumuse et a changé d’UTF-8 vers ISO-8859-1.

----------


## Esotsm

Pareil sur FF3. Plus d'accents.

----------


## Baryton

Moi aussi sous firefox. Je suis bien embÃªtÃ©!

----------


## ducon

Pareil : quelquâ€™un a fait mumuse et a changÃ© dâ€™UTF-8 vers ISO-8859-1.

----------


## Baryton

Bon, mis à part le post en double, c'est revenu! (enfin, pas partout!).

----------


## Anonyme871

Mouai, en fait ça le fait aussi sous FFox. Deplus j'ai des gros plantage, genre il veut pas revenir sur la page après un post.

----------


## ducon

C’est rigolol : un de mes messages est en UTF-8, l’autre est en ISO-8859-1.

----------


## DakuTenshi

J'ai eu une erreur que j'ai traduit :




> Attention : ne peut modifier l'information de l'en-tête - les en-têtes ont déjà été envoyées par (sortie commence par [path]/includes/functions.php:5485) dans [path]/includes/functions.php à la ligne 3087


C'est bien non ?  :Emo:

----------


## Doc TB

No stress, je debug un truc...

----------


## Jolaventur

> No stress, je debug un truc...


C'est Half qui a chié dans la colle hein?

Dis oui, dis oui qu'on puisse lui jeter des flamby dont la date de péremption est passé depuis deux mois.

----------


## Anonyme871

> No stress, je debug un truc...


Dans mon esprit, "debug" ça voulais dire enlever des bugs  ::siffle::

----------


## Doc TB

Justement. Dorénavant, le forum s'auto-suicidera en cas de surcharge temporaire du serveur, ce qui, je l'espère évitera que tout ne parte en sucette avec plantage général à la suite.

----------


## Tien 12

Je réitère une requête que j'attribuerais a un bug étant donné que le bouton existe: il est impossible de repasser à le version normale de la skin sur la version mobile. C'est une version que je préfère largement car elle laisse toutes les fonctions intégrées au site.

Je n'ai pas de tel portable tactile, les gros bouton ne sont pas nécessaire du coup.

Voilà, si c'était possible d'y jeter un œil pour arrangé ça, ce sera fort aimable.

Merci par avance.  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Comment se fait-il que la prévisu de tof ne fonctionne pas toujours.
J'ai par exemple une photo que je voulais mettre dans le topic de la photo et la prévisu ne passe pas.



Est-ce parce que la photo est trop grande ? Elle fait 3072x2304 et pèse 1.3Mo.

----------


## tenshu

Si peut  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Doc TB

> Comment se fait-il que la prévisu de tof ne fonctionne pas toujours.
> J'ai par exemple une photo que je voulais mettre dans le topic de la photo et la prévisu ne passe pas.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ac3...f-fd09eb7740b9
> 
> Est-ce parce que la photo est trop grande ? Elle fait 3072x2304 et pèse 1.3Mo.


Trop grand et/ou format jpeg alambiqué

----------


## clexanis

C'est beau :"Serveurs

Warning: unpack() [function.unpack]: Type C: not enough input, need 1, have 0 in /home/cpc/class/Steam.php on line 152

Warning: unpack() [function.unpack]: Type s: not enough input, need 2, have 0 in /home/cpc/class/Steam.php on line 188

Warning: unpack() [function.unpack]: Type C: not enough input, need 1, have 0 in /home/cpc/class/Steam.php on line 152

Warning: unpack() [function.unpack]: Type C: not enough input, need 1, have 0 in /home/cpc/class/Steam.php on line 152

Warning: unpack() [function.unpack]: Type C: not enough input, need 1, have 0 in /home/cpc/class/Steam.php on line 152

Warning: unpack() [function.unpack]: Type C: not enough input, need 1, have 0 in /home/cpc/class/Steam.php on line 152

Warning: unpack() [function.unpack]: Type C: not enough input, need 1, have 0 in /home/cpc/class/Steam.php on line 152

Warning: unpack() [function.unpack]: Type C: not enough input, need 1, have 0 in /home/cpc/class/Steam.php on line 152

Warning: unpack() [function.unpack]: Type C: not enough input, need 1, have 0 in /home/cpc/class/Steam.php on line 152"

Ici :

----------


## kilfou

Je sais pas si c'est normal, si ça vient de vous ou de chez Cyanide mais quand je clique sur la pub BloodBowl, j'ai un "la connexion a échoué."

----------


## ThzChz

J'ai un soucis avec cette news, ça me met les liens en bleu et les souligne. Pareil sur firefox.



Edit: ah quand je clique sur la page 2 des commentaire sur le site le bug disparaît.

----------


## rOut

Ce n'est pas vraiment un bug, mais plutôt un effet de bord d'une fonctionnalité du forum. J'ai cru comprendre qu'il ajoutait tout seul, comme un grand, les majuscules en début de phrase (après un . Ou un saut de ligne), et dans une utilisation normale, c'est tout à fait acceptable, voire pratique pour les récalcitrants. Par contre, ça pose un problème lorsque l'on discute de code source, comme là :

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...92#post2203992

Parce que du coup, il met aussi des majuscules dans le code... Serait-il possible de désactiver la fonctionnalité pour le texte contenu dans une balise [ code] par exemple ? Sinon, c'est pas grave hein... C'est juste pour dire.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Houla, en allant voir le topic Oubli or not oubli dans la partie Jurigeek (oui, j'ai pas fait de c/c, honte sur moi), tous les liens sont en bleu, au lieu de noir... Weird  ::huh::

----------


## ducon

Tu peux ajouter un caractère spécial, du genre &#x2060; devant le mot que tu souhaites protéger.

----------


## Tiri

J'arrive pas à changer mon avatar, quand je l'upload à partir d'un site, j'ai le message "L'envoi a échoué à cause de l'échec de l'écriture du fichier temporaire.".
Et quand je l'upload à partir de mes fichiers, j'ai ce message: "Impossible de déplacer/copier le fichier.".

----------


## Sinequanone

> J'arrive pas à changer mon avatar, quand je l'upload à partir d'un site, j'ai le message "L'envoi a échoué à cause de l'échec de l'écriture du fichier temporaire.".
> Et quand je l'upload à partir de mes fichiers, j'ai ce message: "Impossible de déplacer/copier le fichier.".


Pareil, je n'arrive pas à uploader un avatar ou le lier via un autre site web, j'ai des messages d'erreur sur IE, FF et Chrome  ::'(:

----------


## kilfou

La dernière page du topic de GMB (ici) a un souci de couleur.

Les pseudos en bleu entre autres...

----------


## Kass Kroute

Idem, pseudos et n° des pages du topic en bleu (Vistax64, Firefox 3.5).

----------


## rOut

Depuis quelques jours, je n'arrive plus à faire de recherches, ni à poster depuis le mode avancé lorsque je suis au boulot (derrière un proxy, oui), ça me fait des pages blanches à chaque fois et puis plus rien (et ça ne poste pas le message)...

En réponse rapide, ça marche.

Et puis pour info, j'ai le thème X86 (plus sobre pour le boulot), je ne sais pas si ça a une influence.

----------


## _Uriel_

Un truc rigolo sur la page 3 du thread HADOPI 2 : tous les liens sont en bleu.

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=37014&page=3

----------


## Wobak

Hop je ne suis pas sûr que ça ait été rapporté, si c'est le cas, je supprimerai mon post  :;): 

http://www.canardpc.com/cpc_userbar/ 

Quand tu choisis un smiley pour la barre, il se surligne en vert, et quand tu en choisis un autre, les 2 sont verts...

----------


## gun

Tout commença y'a bien longtemps vers la création du forum ici même  ::O: 

J'avais pris comme pseudo GUN, très classe en maj et tout en finesse. Mais je dois dire qu'a l'époque l'internet c'était pas encore ça et je m'en servais du tout.

Jusqu'au jour où, suspens  ::zzz:: , j'ai repris mon compte sur le forum pis mes belles majuscules viriles avait disparues ! Me laissant ainsi tout rikiki sans classe aucune: gun. Sans même une majuscule devant pour pleurer.

True story.

----------


## --Lourd--

A l'instant sur tof.canardpc.

J'upload une image, à la place il me fout un screen de world of warcraft. J'ai testé sur deux pc différent, deux navigateur différent, rien à faire. WTF §§§

----------


## alx

:haha:

----------


## Frypolar

> A l'instant sur tof.canardpc.
> 
> J'upload une image, à la place il me fout un screen de world of warcraft. J'ai testé sur deux pc différent, deux navigateur différent, rien à faire. WTF §§§


C'est la faute à ce conn*** de pas de chance d'après le Doc : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...81#post2246581

----------


## tenshu

Hum un checksum identique sur 2 fichiers  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

De mon côté je ne reçoit plus les mail instantanés de mes discussions suivie dans ma boite mail. C'est normal ?
Par contre je vois bien mes discusisons 'afficher dans ma page des discusisons suivie, en trian de débug Half ? 

...Si oui, REPOND à mon mail !  :Cigare: 

[EDIT] Finalement l'abonnement instantanée fonctionne avec ma dernière discussion [EXIL]
A voir avec les autres...

----------


## alx

C'est moi ou la petit bouton "aller au premier nouveau message" déconne grave depuis quelques jours ? 4 fois sur 5 il m'ouvre bien la dernière page mais scrollée jusqu'en bas, et il faut remonter chercher à quel message on en était. J'ai l'impression que ça déconne surtout quand j'ouvre une grosse peletée de topics d'un coup.

----------


## t4nk

J'ai pas l'ombre d'un problème de ce genre, pour info.

----------


## alx

Mmmh, au cas où c'est avec Google Chrome et Windows 7 que j'ai constaté ce souci.

----------


## Frypolar

> Mmmh, au cas où c'est avec Google Chrome et Windows 7 que j'ai constaté ce souci.


Ça l'a toujours fait sous Google Chrome pour moi (Vista ou XP). C'est pour ça qu'il n'est plus sur mon ordi  ::P: .

----------


## alx

Ah, merci. Je l'utilise pas autant d'habitude, j'avais jamais remarqué ce bug.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 

Dans la page "http://forum.canardpc.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_user_profile#faq_vb3_reputation" de votre site, il faut  corriger "La réputation négative peut être donnée sui l'administrateur l'a autorisé.".
Merci.

----------


## Anonyme871

Pas vraiment un bug mais la page de The Path est illustré par la jaquette de Uru...

http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-933-The_Path.html

----------


## ShinSH

Il est impossible d'acceder a la version normale du forum, depuis un iPhone. Du coup, impossible de consulter les messages publics laisses sur mon profil...

----------


## le faucheur

> Il est impossible d'acceder a la version normale du forum, depuis un iPhone. Du coup, impossible de consulter les messages publics laisses sur mon profil...


C'est pas une nouveauté, ça date depuis l'installation de la version portable du forum mais visiblement ce n'est pas prêt d'être corrige.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Impossible d'accéder au site : la page d'accueil contient juste le texte "Prefetching is not allowed due to the various privacy issues that arise."

----------


## Tien 12

> Il est impossible d'acceder a la version normale du forum, depuis un iPhone. Du coup, impossible de consulter les messages publics laisses sur mon profil...


Et pas seulement depuis un iPhone, depuis n'importe quel téléphone portable. Je l'ai signaler plusieurs fois, mais pas de réponse. J'ai arrêté de peur de passer pour un lourd.

----------


## Next

J'ai un soucis. Sur ma signature apparaisse normalement 2 bannieres, sauf qu'il semblerait que pour l'une des 2 le lien sont mort.

Quand jveux remettre ma signature à jour au moment de valider il me dit qu'il y a 3-4 img dans la signature, alors qu'il n'y a rien de + que les 2 bannieres que j'ai re-up.

----------


## Taï Lolo

Sur la page d'accueil :
    *  Le Magazine
    * La Boutique
    * La Séléction
    * Les Goodies
*    * Le Forums*

Sur le forum en général, dans les liens tout en bas _Nous contacter - Forums Canard PC - Archives - Haut de page_, le deuxième renvoie vers canardpc.com au lieu de forum.canardpc.com

----------


## t4nk

Tient, tu me fais remarquer qu'on ne dit pas forum*s* (et encore moins le forums), mais fora,  et encore, le latin et ouam ça fait deux.

----------


## Frypolar

> Tient, tu me fais remarquer qu'on ne dit pas forum*s* (et encore moins le forums), mais fora,  et encore, le latin et ouam ça fait deux.


En latin oui mais est-ce que le mot est passé dans le dico français et respecte donc la grammaire française ?

----------


## t4nk

Quel dico, le larosse ou celui de l'Académie ? Merde, et c'est moi qui pose cette question !  ::sad::

----------


## Pinkipou

En latin, c'est "fora" et en français c'est "forums".
Mais comme de toute façon, pour le sens qui nous occupe ici, cela vient de l'anglais on va l'écrire "forums" comme tout le monde et puis allez se pieuter, non ?  ::zzz::

----------


## t4nk

Ben en fRanci minimums n'existe pas, mais minima oui, donc par extension forums n'existe pas plus.

C'est parce que tu l'as vu écrit que c'est vrai, un peut comme la télé en somme...

----------


## Wobak

http://www.academie-francaise.fr/dictionnaire/

Tu cherches minimum là dessus et tu trouveras que : 
MINIMUM (um se prononce ome) n. M. (pl. Minimums ou, dans quelques emplois, minima)

Ensuite tu cherches forum, et tu tombes sur : FORUM (um se prononce ome) n. M. XVIIIe siècle. Mot latin.

Donc c'est bien fora techniquement, mais je ne pense pas que la notion de forum internet y soit incluse.

Maintenant renseigne toi avant d'affirmer de telles choses  :;): 




> Prononc. Et Orth. : [fɔʀɔm]. Ds Ac. Dep. 1762. Invar. Des forum suiv. Littré. Lar. Encyclop. Admet des forums ou des fora. D'apr. Dupré 1972, p. 1046 le plur. Forums est tout à fait recevable dans la mesure où le mot a suivi une évolution et ne désigne plus seulement le forum romain mais toute réunion de discussion sur un thème pol. Ou scientifique

----------


## t4nk

A bon. :roseline:

----------


## ducon

Fora c’est mieux parce que c’est le nom d’une organisation argentine.  :;):

----------


## Vaaal

Bonjour, 

Ces deux dernières semaines j'ai du avoir entre 5 et 10 X l'avis comme quoi le serveur forum était surchargé  ::o:  (encore cet après midi).

Bonne journée

Edit : encore  ::sad::

----------


## t4nk

Pareil. C'est vrai qu'une petite explication du truc serait la bienvenue, même si c'est plus pour satisfaire la curiosité qu'autre chose.  :;):

----------


## olivarius

C'est même très souvent qu'il y a de petites coupures de tout le site web.
L'uptime est haché  ::P:

----------


## Doc TB

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Ces deux dernières semaines j'ai du avoir entre 5 et 10 X l'avis comme quoi le serveur forum était surchargé  (encore cet après midi).
> 
> Bonne journée
> 
> Edit : encore 
> http://uppix.net/7/4/8/191732ecb334c...ecaf0ec136.png


Pour résumer :le serveur en a plein la gueule en permanence et quant un spyder d'un moteur de recherche comme le Googlebot débarque pour tout indexer d'un coup, ca fait exploser le load. Pour éviter que tout ne crashe, le forum s'auto-suicide quand le load dépasse 10 jusqu'à ce que ca retombe. 

J'ai remodifié certains paramètres du serveur MySQL tout a l'heure pour tenter d'éviter ca, ce qui a entrainé une coupure générale d'une ou deux minutes. Celles là n'arrivent que très rarement par contre.

En théorie, je devrais faire pas mal d'upgrade Hardware un peu partout sur les serveurs de CPC en septembre.

----------


## t4nk

Merci pour les infos.

Une petite question : Tu n'as pas moyen de limiter les requêtes et la BP pour les bots ? Ou c'est vraiment trop de boulot si c'est faisable ? J'y connais rien là dessus, je pose la question sérieusement.

----------


## Doc TB

> Merci pour les infos.
> 
> Une petite question : Tu n'as pas moyen de limiter les requêtes et la BP pour les bots ? Ou c'est vraiment trop de boulot si c'est faisable ? J'y connais rien là dessus, je pose la question sérieusement.


Si, mais c'est quasiment un boulot à temps plein.

----------


## t4nk

::|:  C'est ce que je craignais. 

M'enfin, le  ::|:  est pour toi hein, je m'en fout que ça merdouille de temps en temps.

----------


## Fafox

Je ne sais pas si on peut considérer cela comme un "bug" : Quand on est abonné à une discussion et qu'on reçoit un mail de notif', le contenu des balises SPOIL sont visibles dans le mail  ::sad:: 

Je sais pas s'il est possible de mettre des étoiles à la place ou un truc du genre. Enfin bref voilà!

Désolé si ça a déjà été mentionné.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il y a un bug sur les graphiques des stats CPUZ pour la mémoire.
Au lieu des "camemberts" sur la situation actuelle, on a un graphique générique de l'outil pour créer les graphs.

----------


## Silver

Je pense qu'il y a une erreur de lien avec Gothic 3 et le partenariat DLGamer, pour commander Gothic 3 via leur site on doit passer par la page du test de l'extension Gothic 3 : Forsaken Gods qui est notée 2/10, alors qu'on devrait plutôt l'avoir sur cette page qui concerne le Gothic 3 de base et qui est noté 8/10.

----------


## Jolaventur

Vous avez investit dans des serveurs en carton messieurs.

----------


## Eklis

> Vous avez investit dans des serveurs en cartons messieurs.


C'est vrai que depuis 3-4 jours c'est un peu la fête.  ::o: 

C'est quand même pas parce que j'envoie environ 50 fois plus que d'habitude (ce qui n'est pas très dur) ?

----------


## t4nk

Je quote la réponse du Doc faite sur cette même page, ça devrait vous aider à comprendre.




> Pour résumer :le serveur en a plein la gueule en permanence et quant un spyder d'un moteur de recherche comme le Googlebot débarque pour tout indexer d'un coup, ca fait exploser le load. Pour éviter que tout ne crashe, le forum s'auto-suicide quand le load dépasse 10 jusqu'à ce que ca retombe. 
> 
> J'ai remodifié certains paramètres du serveur MySQL tout a l'heure pour tenter d'éviter ca, ce qui a entrainé une coupure générale d'une ou deux minutes. Celles là n'arrivent que très rarement par contre.
> 
> En théorie, je devrais faire pas mal d'upgrade Hardware un peu partout sur les serveurs de CPC en septembre.


C'est ça quand le Gogole bot index le topic à b0b0.  ::P: 

Et le fait d'être le premier lien d'une recherche "clodogame forum" n'a pas dû arranger les choses au niveau de la fréquence d'indexation. Et ça explique aussi la recrudescence d'attachés de presse sur le topic.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Pour résumer :le serveur en a plein la gueule en permanence et quant un spyder d'un moteur de recherche comme le Googlebot débarque pour tout indexer d'un coup, ca fait exploser le load. Pour éviter que tout ne crashe, le forum s'auto-suicide quand le load dépasse 10 jusqu'à ce que ca retombe.


'tain comment ça fait rêver  ::o: 

Sinon c'est pas sur ce topic qu'on avait parlé des pubs borderline ? Je ne me rappelle plus s'il y avait un topic dédié ou non.

----------


## t4nk

Pauvre serveur, il en a plein la gueule.  ::cry:: 

Il morfle combien de suicidage par jour, en moyenne ?

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est zarbi : serveur saturé à onze heures et demi avec 2100 et quelques connectés et maintenant ça glisse comme un pet sur une toile cirée alors qu'on est plus de 4000  ::huh:: 

Edit : j'ai rien dit... Juste après avoir validé ce message=>crash !

----------


## L'invité

Ouai, le serveur il a du mal en ce moment, ça commence à devenir fatigant.

----------


## Pelomar

J'ai cru remarquer que le forum en chiait sévère en ce moment.

----------


## Ouhlala

Toujours le "bug" du forum surchargé. Googlebot qui ferait çà?

----------


## kilfou

> Pour résumer :le serveur en a plein la gueule en permanence et quant un spyder d'un moteur de recherche comme le Googlebot débarque pour tout indexer d'un coup, ca fait exploser le load. Pour éviter que tout ne crashe, le forum s'auto-suicide quand le load dépasse 10 jusqu'à ce que ca retombe. 
> 
> J'ai remodifié certains paramètres du serveur MySQL tout a l'heure pour tenter d'éviter ca, ce qui a entrainé une coupure générale d'une ou deux minutes. Celles là n'arrivent que très rarement par contre.
> 
> En théorie, je devrais faire pas mal d'upgrade Hardware un peu partout sur les serveurs de CPC en septembre.


Mais vous lisez pas la page d'avant ou quoi ?

----------


## Ouhlala

> Mais vous lisez pas la page d'avant ou quoi ?



Sisi, mais il doit y avoir une autre raison , non? Parce que des bots de reférencement, il y en a pas que depuis 1 semaine .

----------


## sucemoncabot

Serveur en mousse, hein.

S'rait temps de mettre en pratique ces changements hardouères, avec tout ce que vous nous poussez à acheter dans vos Hors-séries du Diable :tired:

----------


## joob

Je confirme pour le serveur, ça déconne a donf en ce moment  :tired: 

Sinon, quand je veut aller sur "calendrier" là juste au dessus, ben ça me met ça : 

"Message vBulletin                                                           *joob*, vous n'avez pas la permission d'accéder à cette page. Ceci peut être dû à plusieurs raisons :

Vous n'avez pas la permission d'accéder à la page que vous essayez d'afficher. Êtes-vous en train d'essayer de modifier le message de quelqu'un d'autre ou d'accéder à des options d'administration ? Vérifiez que vous êtes autorisé à effectuer cette action dans les règles du forum.Si vous essayez d'envoyer un message, l'administrateur a peut-être désactivé votre compte, ou celui-ci est en attente d'activation si vous venez de le créer, ou de réactivation si vous avez changé votre email, ou encore peut-être de validation par un modérateur.
 Déconnexion Accueil"


*"Options d'administration"??* le calendrier serait un accès admin caché pas caché* ????*  ::huh::

----------


## Doc TB

Remodifs effectuées sur le serv la. On est retombé nettement en load. A voir dans la durée.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BAh c'est pareil  :tired: 


Le début de la gloire, trop de gens qui se connectent.

----------


## ducon

Une attente de 20 secondes est requise entre chaque recherche. Vous pourrez retenter dans 1 seconde*s*.

----------


## sucemoncabot

Le forum était encore inaccessible tout à l'heure.

Alors les gars, entre un serveur poussif et un mag qui n'arrive pas à l'heure, il y a tout qui couille en ce moment au Royaume CPC  :^_^: 

Faut voir les choses sous un angle positif: vous ne pouvez que vous améliorer

----------


## Doc TB

Visiblement, les explosions du load surviennent systématiquement entre xx:15 et xx:20. Le probleme c'est que je n'arrive pas a trouver ce qui se lance toutes les heures...

---------- Post ajouté à 14h27 ----------

PS : bonne nouvelle, j'ai trouvé...

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Visiblement, les explosions du load surviennent systématiquement entre xx:15 et xx:20. Le probleme c'est que je n'arrive pas a trouver ce qui se lance toutes les heures...
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 14h27 ----------
> 
> PS : bonne nouvelle, j'ai trouvé...


 ::lol:: 
C'était quoi ?

----------


## Doc TB

Des taches cron qui généraient des mails à la con qui bouncaient et remplissaient le spool. Et comme par hasard, exim essaye de vider la queue toutes les heures :15.

----------


## olivarius

Ca a encore planté vers :23

----------


## Doc TB

Ouai, la ca a replanté a 16h23 et 18h23. On approche de la solution....

----------


## Doc TB

PS : Si quelqu'un à une idée de script de monitoring ultra-poussé, ca m'interesse...

----------


## rOut

Pour monitorer quoi exactement ?

----------


## t4nk

Pour monitorer les process, en particulier ceux qui gourmandent à un moment donné.

Je dirais bien de faire un script maison à base de _cron_ et de _ps_, mais je ne connais pas _ps_ plus que ça, donc je passe la main. 

Va faire ta pleureuse chez les BG, Doc, tu auras plus de réponses pertinentes tout court qu'en demandant ici... Par le biais d'un multi au besoin.  ::ninja::

----------


## rOut

Pour des outils de stat système, sous linux, tu peux installer sysstat (le paquet s'apelle en général comme ça), qui devrait te fournir une commande pidstat donnant des statistiques sur les processus. Plus ou moins paramétrable pour générer des statistiques à intervalle donné, etc. Et aussi d'autres commandes de stats plus orienté i/o, materiel, etc.

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/sebastien.godard/

Pour des scripts plus complets, je n'ai rien sous la main. Et si c'est pour monitorer une appli en particulier (genre des logs apache ou autre), c'est pas trop ce genre de truc qu'il te faut.

----------


## rOut

Si tu veux des outils un peu plus avancés, avec interface graphique, graphs, etc. Tu peux regarder Cacti ou bien Splunk qui rend sans doute les mêmes services mais en plus joli.

Par contre, ca demande une install en plus et de la config.

----------


## Doc TB

Je pense que malheureusement, on est dans un cas de limitation hardware pure. Il faut doubler, voir tripler la RAM. On va faire ça rapidement.

----------


## Wanou

D'un coté, ca doit pas être facile de trouver de la Ram Edo pour le double Cyrix 166+....

Sans rire, on peut faire quelque chose ? Tu aurais besoin de quoi comme RAM / Cpu ?  ::):

----------


## Doc TB

CPU, je suis a 25% d'occupation CPU en moyenne. Par contre, les 4 Go de RAM la, ca commence à plus être possible... Bref, faudrait au moins passer à 8 Go sur prod1 et prod2, voir 16 Go sur prod1  ::(:

----------


## Wobak

> Je pense que malheureusement, on est dans un cas de limitation hardware pure. Il faut doubler, voir tripler la RAM. On va faire ça rapidement.


Et un top tout bête à ces heures là ? Pour voir le process qui pompe ?

----------


## t4nk

> D'un coté, ca doit pas être facile de trouver de la Ram Edo pour le double Cyrix 166+....


Haha la pute, j'ai ri comme un con.

----------


## rOut

C'est quoi qui pompe la RAM ? Php ? La base de données ?

---------- Post ajouté à 22h54 ----------

Tout est sur le même serveur ?

----------


## rOut

Enfin je ne sais pas comment est faite votre infrastructure, mais je suppose quand même que la BDD et le serveur web ne sont pas sur la même machine (sinon, c'est pas mal de les séparer, ça allègera un peu le problème).

Et si c'est PHP qui prends 4Go... Waw quoi. Enfin ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas touché PHP mais je ne pense pas que ce soit fait pour de telle charges (du moins, à mon humble avis), il faudrait peut être regarder du coté de solutions d'optimisation PHP (précompilation, etc) ? Il me semble qu'à une époque Zend faisait ce genre de choses. Je ne suis pas certain de ce que j'avance toutefois.

Sinon, à mon avis, augmenter le nombre de serveurs et faire du load-balancing dessus est peut être une meilleure solution que juste booster le hardware. Je pense qu'à un moment donné, même avec 256Go de RAM, la machine ne peut pas suivre (par exemple, tu as regardé du coté des accès disque ? Vu que PHP est interprété, s'il relis les scripts à chaque requête, ça doit donner serieux...). Pour le serveur web en tout cas.

Du coté BDD, si un serveur ne suffit pas, il doit être aussi possible de faire du clustering, mais c'est un peu plus compliqué, il faut conserver une cohérence dans les données.

----------


## rOut

:dobbeule:

----------


## Doc TB

Non mais c'est pas PHP qui pompe de la ressource, c'est MySQL. Le forum, c'est une centaine de table avec une centaine de champs qui contiennent des dizaines de millions d'entrée pour un total de 10 Go....

Et j'aimerais bien multiplier les serveurs, mais malheureusement, c'est pas donné :-/

---------- Post ajouté à 23h46 ----------

PS : Je sais, ca n'arrête pas de crasher là, je fais ce que je peu, mais je n'arrive pas a trouver de solution et ca me désespère...

----------


## t4nk

Ben déjà t'as levé un bon lièvre (nan, j'ai pas dit lapin, ça n'a pas la même queue), c'est bien à xx:15 que ça merdoie.  :tired: 



Une fois que tu auras bien trucidé ce con de problème, je viendrais te faire chier pour ce con de script "point-majuscule" qui me cour (ortho ?) sur le haricot plus que les assistés pour qui il est destiné (en plus que maintenant je ne peux plus leurs tomber dessus).

----------


## rOut

Bin là, il est minuit moins 10...  :tired:

----------


## Yasko

Tu es en InnoDB ou MyISAM sur MySQL ? (le 2ème est préférable dans notre cas je pense).

----------


## rOut

Pour ce que ça peut valoir :
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/...-installation/

Sinon, pourquoi ne pas envisager tout simplement du nettoyage ? Genre virer tous les topics qui n'ont pas eu de réponses depuis 2008 ? Ya des choses que vous souhaitez conserver ?

Ou du moins, faire une genre de bdd d'archive avec les vieux trucs. Et un jour, quand vous aurez plus de sous, la remettre en lecture seule sur un autre serveur par exemple.

----------


## Yasko

Qu'est ce que tu as essayé comme technique d'optimisations sur la base ?
Si les tables commencent à être vraiment grosses, tu peux envisager le partitionnement si ce n'est pas fait.

---------- Post ajouté à 00h02 ----------

En plus du lien de rOut, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/...imization.html

----------


## Doc TB

> Qu'est ce que tu as essayé comme technique d'optimisations sur la base ?
> Si les tables commencent à être vraiment grosses, tu peux envisager le partitionnement si ce n'est pas fait.


Vbulletin doit être l'un des softs les mieux codés du monde en termes de ressources, donc j'ai pas la prétention d'aller "tuner" leur code. LE probleme ne vient pas de là. Mais je n'arrive pas a savoir d'ou. Je capte d'ailleurs pas comment je peux avoir un load à 300 avec un CPU utilisé à 10%, la RAM a 50% et 15 process qui se battent en duel.

La j'ai passé apache en hardcore mode avec 0 tolérences sur les clients qui jardinent, mais je doute que ca y change quelque chose...

Lundi je reboote le bordel.

----------


## rOut

Dans les outils sysstat dont je parlais tout à l'heure, tu as aussi iostat qui te permettra d'avoir une idée des bouchons possibles sur les accès disque. Ca peut être intéressant de jeter un coup d'oeil à ce niveau aussi.

----------


## t4nk

> Sinon, pourquoi ne pas envisager tout simplement du nettoyage ? Genre virer tous les topics qui n'ont pas eu de réponses depuis 2008 ? Ya des choses que vous souhaitez conserver ?
> 
> Ou du moins, faire une genre de bdd d'archive avec les vieux trucs. Et un jour, quand vous aurez plus de sous, la remettre en lecture seule sur un autre serveur par exemple.


Tiens, ça me fait penser à un _updatedb_ (et/ou un de ses frangins pour BDD) avec une priorité trop haute ça.

----------


## Yasko

> Vbulletin doit être l'un des softs les mieux codés du monde en termes de ressources, donc j'ai pas la prétention d'aller "tuner" leur code.


Coté PHP non, mais coté base, disons qu'il est possible de faire quelques ajustements en fonction de son état (volumétrie principalement) et des principaux profils d'accès identifiés (requêtes les plus fréquentes / lourdes, etc.) (choses qui ne sont faisables qu'à posteriori, en fonction de l'utilisation du forum).

On trouve également quelques conseils sur les réglages de vbulletin pour optimiser les perfs (stocker avatars, CSS, etc sur le FS, augmenter le cache, désactiver le "qui est en ligne" et les recherches pour les invités, etc.).

Y a également des plugins développés par la communauté (par exemple, désactiver la recherche quand le serveur peine, ...) : http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/forum...d+Optimization

----------


## Doc TB

Ca c'est l'idéal quand tu veux faire baisser la charge qui est haute en permanence, mais dans mon cas, il y a quelque chose qui part en sucette et qui me fout un load de 300 a une heure précise (comme un cron qui se lance) en provoquant un bordel monstre. Enfin bon  ::(:

----------


## rOut

Cron te sert à quelque chose ? T'as qu'a le virer histoire d'être sûr  ::P:

----------


## Greg.

J'ai cliqué par hasard sur "compte" en haut du site à coté de "forum" dans le menu principal, la page est inexistante  :tired:

----------


## Wobak

> Ca c'est l'idéal quand tu veux faire baisser la charge qui est haute en permanence, mais dans mon cas, il y a quelque chose qui part en sucette et qui me fout un load de 300 a une heure précise (comme un cron qui se lance) en provoquant un bordel monstre. Enfin bon


Et ça serait pas tout simplement vBulletin qui fait des operations de maintenance interne ?

Et j'avoue que innodb ou myisam peuvent carrément tout changer en terme de gestion dans ce cas là !

----------


## Doc TB

> Et ça serait pas tout simplement vBulletin qui fait des operations de maintenance interne ?


Non, j'ai déjà vérifier ça.

----------


## Doc TB

Je viens de trouver un module Apache qui fait comme le log_slow_query de MySQL, c'est bien utile en tout ca, même si ce que je vois défiler en permanence la, c'est le topic à b0b0 et les connections d'Half avec ses 600ms de ping. Dorénavant, toutes les connections qui durent plus de 15 secondes sont auto-killées. J'espère que ca permettra de limiter le problème.

----------


## JYS

Un petit indice qui peut peut-être servir:
Lorsque ça "coince" vers xx:15, c'est toujours pendant la validation d'un post (surtout si il y a merge avec le post précédent). Les pages du forum en lecture elles d'affichent relativement vite au même moment...Jusqu'au fameux bug du serveur saturé.
Donc, la tache de fond qui te pose problème sur MySQL toucherait surtout l'écriture ? Genre à une heure donnée, la base passe en read only jusqu'à ce que le processus soit fini et du coup toutes les écritures se retrouvent bufferisées jusqu'à l'explosion mémoire parceque la quantité est un peu juste.

----------


## Doc TB

Ca colle, mais reste à savoir ce qui provoque ça maintenant...

----------


## Kass Kroute

Je viens de voir ça en bas de la page d'accueil du fofo :



> Le record de connectés est de 4 077, 01/09/2009 à 12h01.


Ça c'est de la rentrée  ::w00t:: 

Sinon, j'y connais que dalle en serveur mais j'ai remarqué que là où est affiché le "Terminé" (en bas à gauche de la page en ce moment même), il y a souvent affiché "transfert des données depuis proteïne.com..." (ou un truc du genre ; en tout cas une adresse qui fait penser aux pubs) qui reste fixe juste avant que ça crashe.

Ce binze à heure fixe, ce serait pas la régie pub qui viendrait relever les compteurs régulièrement comme une vieille mère maquerelle  ::blink::

----------


## alx

Et les abonnements, ça foutrait pas le bordel à force ? Parce que les requêtes de recherches ou sur "derniers messages" sont limitées à une toute les vingt secondes, mais les requêtes "tableau de bord" ou "lister les abonnements" sont no limit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFd5Cci_pE4

----------


## Doc TB

Ca n'explique pas pourquoi c'est exactement a certaines heures. Reste que j'ai eu deux montées en charge aujourd'hui qui ont été tuées dans l'oeuf directement par mon script, donc à voir demain ce que ca donnera. De toute facon, tout est loggué de partout la, je vais bien finir par trouver

----------


## ducon

C’est _syslog_ et ses scripts qui font planter la machine.  ::ninja::

----------


## rOut

Tiens, c'est vrai ça, apache et mysql logguent des trucs ? Parce ça te fait peut être des fichiers de log ultra volumineux qu'il tente désespérément de faire tourner ? En général, apache met ses affaires dans /var/log/apache...

Pour MYSQL, tu peux regarder là :
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/server-logs.html

Ya notamment un fichier de log "slow queries log", qui peut être intéressant à activer un moment, pour voir.

Autre possibilité : tu n'aurais pas des routines de backup de la base à intervalles réguliers qui la mettraient en read-only pendant un moment ?

Autre piste d'optimisation :
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/query-cache.html

Si les tables sont indexées, peut être mysql essaie-t-il aussi de mettre à jour ses index régulièrement. Sur de grosses tables, ca prends du temps. Une possibilité serait peut être de supprimer les index. Ca ralentira les requêtes de manière globale mais le serveur n'aura plus besoin de les mettre à jour ?

----------


## Kass Kroute

En attendant le "Eureka !" final, est-ce que ça soulage le serveur si on ferme l'onglet correspondant à CPC pendant qu'on est parti surfer ailleurs ?
Histoire de laisser la place aux petits copains  :;):

----------


## rOut

A mon avis ça ne changera rien, une fois la page chargée, le navigateur ne devrait pas faire de requêtes supplémentaires vers le serveur (et il n'y a pas de script AJAX il me semble).

----------


## Eklis

Sauf si tu utilises un plugin pour Firefox à tout hasard qui actualise tes onglets automatiquement.  ::):

----------


## L'invité

Je suis le seul à plus arriver à acceder au site internet de CanardPC. (pas le forum, la page d'accueil) avec opera?
J'ai essayé avec des ordis différents et même avec une connection internet différent, j'ai qu'une page blanche à chaque fois.

----------


## Doc TB

Bon, visiblement, les diverses optimisations semblent marcher plutôt pas mal. Il n'y a eu qu'une seule montée en charge aujourd'hui, et qui était due à une fausse manip. On verra demain.

----------


## JYS

Bien joué Doc. 

Arriverait-on aux limites du serveur ?...ou bien juste un manque de mémoire pour les pointes de charges ?

----------


## Xy'Lorz

> Je suis le seul à plus arriver à acceder au site internet de CanardPC. (pas le forum, la page d'accueil) avec opera?
> J'ai essayé avec des ordis différents et même avec une connection internet différent, j'ai qu'une page blanche à chaque fois.


Pareil !  :Emo:

----------


## ducon

Chez moi ça marche™.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Je suis le seul à plus arriver à acceder au site internet de CanardPC. (pas le forum, la page d'accueil) avec opera?
> J'ai essayé avec des ordis différents et même avec une connection internet différent, j'ai qu'une page blanche à chaque fois.


Pareil aussi.

Je viens juste de m'en rendre compte mais j'utilise Firefox par contre, version 3.5.3.

----------


## ShinSH

Tiens, attention aux warnings affichés juste au dessus des serveurs TF2, ca fait un peu tache. Tout comme les stats à 0 kills encore plus bas, sur le bandeau de gauche.

----------


## olivarius

Gros problème avec la mise en page des menus à droite sous FF 3
Tout est décalé vers la droite. Ca fait une colonne très trèèès longue

----------


## L'invité

Ca a été reglé pendant un moment le bug avec Opera, mais ça la ca refoire a fond.
Faufairkekchose svp.  :Emo:

----------


## Silver

Il y a deux erreurs dans la boutique des anciens numéros, la dernière liste s'appelle "n° 10002 à n° 192 - Hors série n°9" alors qu'il y a déjà un No.9 (dans "n° 182 à n° 175 - Hors série n°9"), et, à moins que ce soit une numérotation spéciale, le n° 10002 concerne en fait le Hardware PC No.2.

----------


## L'invité

Sinon pour la version mobile, on peut pas revenir a la version normale: le bouton en bas ne marche pas.
Alors la version mobile elle est sympa mais il manque quelques trucs qui font que je preferais utiliser la version normale.
Donc en gros faudrait faire marcher le bouton "normal version" svp.

----------


## Doc TB

> Sinon pour la version mobile, on peut pas revenir a la version normale: le bouton en bas ne marche pas.
> Alors la version mobile elle est sympa mais il manque quelques trucs qui font que je preferais utiliser la version normale.
> Donc en gros faudrait faire marcher le bouton "normal version" svp.


Ca devrait être bon là.

----------


## Tien 12

Ouaouh !!! Comment qu'il est trop fort L'Invité. Il demande juste une fois de jeter un coup d'oeil à la version mobile et ça marche. J'avais présenté le problème plusieurs fois, et rien. Pas même une réponse.

Enfin, pas grave. Maintenant ça marche, c'est ce qui compte.

Merci Doc et Difool L'Invité  :;):

----------


## olivarius

> Gros problème avec la mise en page des menus à droite sous FF 3
> Tout est décalé vers la droite. Ca fait une colonne très trèèès longue


On a toujours ce problème  :;):

----------


## alx

> Ca devrait être bon là.


 ::wub::  Merci !

----------


## Doc TB

> On a toujours ce problème


Un screen SVP, je capte pas la.

----------


## xrogaan



----------


## L'invité

> Ouaouh !!! Comment qu'il est trop fort L'Invité. Il demande juste une fois de jeter un coup d'oeil à la version mobile et ça marche. J'avais présenté le problème plusieurs fois, et rien. Pas même une réponse.
> 
> Enfin, pas grave. Maintenant ça marche, c'est ce qui compte.
> 
> Merci Doc et Difool L'Invité


Je l'avais demandé aussi plusieurs fois, et je t'avais soutenu. Mais moi j'insiste.  :B): 

Edit: Bon je viens d'essayer et ça marche. Merci Doc!  :;):

----------


## Tien 12

> Je l'avais demandé aussi plusieurs fois, et je t'avais soutenu. Mais moi j'insiste.


Je voulais pas être trop insitant. Doc TB a surement plus de choses importantes à gérer avant de s'occuper de la partie mobile du forum.

----------


## ShinSH

Cool pour la partie mobile, on pourra enfin gérer nos messages visiteur. Surtout quand Roland Flure et Gringo me floodent avec DDR.

Sinon, j'ai tenté de faire une recherche, mais je suis arrivé sur une page blanche. A plusieurs reprises, et avec des termes différents.

----------


## half

Corriger le bug venait du nouveau template se basant sur dev vieux fichiers

----------


## olivarius

> Corriger le bug venait du nouveau template se basant sur dev vieux fichiers


Merci  ::lol::

----------


## ShinSH

Sinon, y'a moyen de rendre le script pour newser accessible aux iphones stp?  ::ninja::

----------


## ekOz

J'ai lu les 4 pages précédentes et j'ai pas vu de post à ce sujet: je tombe sur une page blanche quand je clic sur les catégories (CPU,GPU, la barre en haut) des tests et comparatifs de la section hardware sur le site, c'est normal ?

----------


## Sim's

Perso j'ai toujours ce bug qui m'affiche une page blanche sous firefox, et ça ne me fait ça uniquement que Canard PC  ::|:

----------


## xrogaan

J'ai cliqué sur la pub "JoinSection8" et je suis tombé sur : http://pub.canardpc.com/www/delivery/undefined

Vous comptez vraiment gagner de l'argent via les pubs ?

----------


## olivarius

> J'ai cliqué sur la pub "JoinSection8" et je suis tombé sur : http://pub.canardpc.com/www/delivery/undefined
> 
> Vous comptez vraiment gagner de l'argent via les pubs ?


Moi ça marche  :;):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ca, c'était un bug des bandeaux qu'ils nous ont filés, mais j'ai corrigé depuis. Mais n'hésitez pas à tester tout le temps...  ::ninja::

----------


## olivarius

> Ca, c'était un bug des bandeaux qu'ils nous ont filés, mais j'ai corrigé depuis. Mais n'hésitez pas à tester tout le temps...


Pas de problème pour vous aider à débugger le site  :;):

----------


## Anton

Apparemment les "Serveurs" sur la home sont en rade :




> Warning: unpack() [function.unpack]: Type C: not enough input, need 1, have 0 in /home/cpc/class/Steam.php on line 152
> 
> Warning: unpack() [function.unpack]: Type s: not enough input, need 2, have 0 in /home/cpc/class/Steam.php on line 188
> 
> Warning: unpack() [function.unpack]: Type C: not enough input, need 1, have 0 in /home/cpc/class/Steam.php on line 152
> 
> Warning: unpack() [function.unpack]: Type C: not enough input, need 1, have 0 in /home/cpc/class/Steam.php on line 152
> 
> Warning: unpack() [function.unpack]: Type C: not enough input, need 1, have 0 in /home/cpc/class/Steam.php on line 152
> ...

----------


## ducon

Les serveurs sont hébergés dans un répertoire /home/ ?  ::huh::

----------


## Anal Logique

> Les serveurs sont hébergés dans un répertoire /home/ ?


Bah ué, ça se met pas dans /program files/ comme sous windows  :^_^:

----------


## ducon

Pas dans /var/, dans /opt/ ou dans /usr/local/ ?

----------


## rOut

Heu quelle importance l'endroit ou tu mets tes fichiers ?  ::huh::

----------


## ducon

C’est juste une question de logique et d’organisation.

----------


## rOut

Mouais, mais alors non pour /var/ ou /opt/, /var/ correspondrait plutôt aux données dynamiques des programmes de la machine, le site étant un programme, il pourrait stocker des infos de sauvegarde dans /var par exemple, mais pas le code en lui même. /opt/ je sais plus trop, mais le nom me fait penser à quelque chose d'optionnel, des fichiers accessoires ou ce genre de trucs, le serveur étant dédié au site, c'est pas adapté non plus. /usr/local, éventuellement, mais en général c'est plutôt utilisé pour des programmes 3rd-party recompilés expressément pour la machine locale.

Je trouve au contraire, qu'un dossier home est assez adapté si on considère que le site est un utilisateur de la machine. D'un point de vue sécurité déjà, le serveur peut être lancé avec l'utilisateur cpc, ce qui assure qu'il tournera avec des droits réduits et limités uniquement à l'environnement de cet utilisateur (ok en général on fait déjà ça avec un user www ou ce genre de choses, mais là c'est encore plus restreint au site lui même). Ensuite, ça isole bien le site du reste de la machine, parce que sinon, on pourrait dire "le code du site dans /usr/local/cpc/, les fichiers statiques, images, etc, dans /usr/local/share/cpc, les fichiers dynamiques dans /var/cpc", et il faut bien le dire c'est assez chiant à récupérer ou à maintenir.

:enculagedemouchedemauvaisefoi:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

:tired: 

:coolstoryingésystèmebro:  ::o: 

Et sinon, quand est-ce que les topics à sondage arrêtent de remonter lorsqu'il y a eu un vote ?  :Emo:

----------


## ducon

Chez Debian, les sites ouèbes sont stockés dans /var/www/, non ?

----------


## t4nk

Oui.

----------


## xrogaan

> Par dans /var/, dans /opt/ ou dans /usr/local/ ?


C'est le script php intégré au site de cpc qui est dans le dossier /home/...

Et le script est merdique, y'a pas de gestion d'erreur.  :tired: 




> Chez Debian, les sites ouèbes sont stockés dans /var/www/, non ?


Non, c'est juste le répertoire par défaut d'apache. Donc de l'user www-data. Donc pas de cpc. Donc DTC.

----------


## ducon

C’est un répertoire standard, TC ?

----------


## olivarius

Bas non ils ne sont pas dans le home c'est bien pour ça qu'il y a une erreur et qu'il ne es trouve pas  ::P:

----------


## P'titdop

J'ai le même souci que certains : impossible d'accéder à canardpc.com (le site) sous firefox : je n'ai qu'une page blanche.

----------


## xrogaan

S'pasque t'es pas abonné  ::):

----------


## Killy

C'est pas vraiment un Bug mais la page de Resident Evil 5 affiche la jaquette du 4.

Et la boite de login sur la page principale du site a décidée aujourd'hui de s'afficher toute seule dans une nouvelle fenêtre et pas sur la page comme d'hab. Sous chrome.

Désolé si c'est des redites  ::sad:: 

EDIT: Le login remarche normalement, peut être un caprice de chrome !

----------


## Anal Logique

Petite suggestion:
(C'est pas que j'aime pas les pubs hein, enfin les votres, ça fait vivre le site et je les fous en whitelist exprès hein ^^)
Je comprend leur utilité toussa, mais serait il possible d'en avoir moins au format Flash ?
Ce format animé est particulièrement chiant quand on surfe avec des petites machines (eeepc par ex)
Ça changerais qque chose niveau revenus ?
Merci

----------


## moimadmax

Pardon si cela à déjà été dis mais, lorsque l'on post un commentaire directement de la news, comme la fenetre d'enregistrement du message s'ouvre dans une autre page, rien n'indique que le message à été envoyé. Un truc simple serait qu'une fois que le formulaire est validé, le message tapé s'efface ou est remplacé par message envoyé.

----------


## Sim's

> J'ai le même souci que certains : impossible d'accéder à canardpc.com (le site) sous firefox : je n'ai qu'une page blanche.


Je viens de remarquer qu'en étant déconnecté je vois parfaitement le site, c'est ensuite en me connectant que la page blanche apparait.

----------


## Oxygen3

Saloperie de websense qui a foutu forum2.x86-secret.com dans la liste des forums :fou:

----------


## Sao

C'est bizarre, mais je viens de remarquer que lorsque je parcours le forum, les pages de début et de fin d'un topic sont indiquées "First" et "Last" alors que d'habitude c'est "Première" et "Dernière".

----------


## Anton

Le favicon a été écrasé dans la MaJ.

----------


## Alab

Le lapin en icone a disparu... C'est plus qu'un espèce de v (parce que forum v-bulletin j'imagine) mais moi ça me trouble tout plein.  :Emo:

----------


## ducon

Je l’ai toujours, peut-être grâce au cache.

----------


## Anton

Merci de me répéter les gars  :tired: 

A moins que vous ignoriez que ça s'appelle favicon.  :haha:

----------


## Doc TB

C'est réglé

----------


## Froyok

> C'est réglé


 ::lol::  D'ailleurs le favicon viens de cet émoticon non ?

----------


## Anton

C'est une question rhétorique ?  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> C'est une question rhétorique ?


Non.
Même si néanmoins d'après un rapide coup d'oeil je pense pouvoir déterminer une réponse qui serais probablement une solution aux futures peu de réponses suite à ton intervention au combien drôle mais aps tant que ça : oui.

Pfffiou...

----------


## Anton

Et bien voilà quand tu veux  :tired:  

 ::P: 

Mais c'est marrant, malgré x vidages de cache, il ne s'est enfin activé qu'en repassant sur ce topic  ::P:

----------


## L'invité

Bon j'en ai marre, j'arrive pas a acceder à la page d'accueil du site avec Opera §
Et au boulot parfois ça bug aussi quand j'essaye d'y acceder depuis le forum avec Firefox.
Je sais pas si ce bug touche que moi mais ca commence a etre lourd.  :Emo:

----------


## Anton

Les majuscules auto ont disparu c'est bien  :;): 

Par contre c'est toujours en "First" et "Last" dans les sujets à tout plein de pages.
Et la home au niveau des serveurs remerdoie.

----------


## Euklif

> Bon j'en ai marre, j'arrive pas a acceder à la page d'accueil du site avec Opera


C'est quoi le problème? Ca marche niquel chez moi, avec Opéra v10.

----------


## Sharp'

Moi c'est avec Google Chrome que je vois une page blanche à la place du site.

----------


## Froyok

> Par contre c'est toujours en "First" et "Last" dans les sujets à tout plein de pages.


Pluzun, viens de m'en rendre compte la maintenant, comme quoi je suis bien réveillé.

----------


## L'invité

> C'est quoi le problème? Ca marche niquel chez moi, avec Opéra v10.


C'est comme ce qui est dit juste en dessous.  ::P: 




> Moi c'est avec Google Chrome que je vois une page blanche à la place du site.


C'est bizarre ça.  :tired: 
J'en déduis que c'est pas pareil chez tout le monde et que ça dépend pas forcément du navigateur...
Enfin faut vite fait régler ça!  ::o: 
Ça veut dire que plusieurs personnes ne peuvent pas accéder au site de canardpc et ça c'est mal.

----------


## Sim's

A cause de ce bug de la page blanche je lis les articles du site par le biais du forum  ::|:

----------


## Xy'Lorz

> A cause de ce bug de la page blanche je lis les articles du site par le biais du forum


Pareil, ça passe plus sous Firefox ni Chrome, mais sous IE ça marche.

Et sur mon autre pc ça marche sur Chrome mais pas Firefox.

:X-files:

----------


## misterbobsan

Une petite erreur lors de l'ouverture de la balise p:


lien: http://www.canardpc.com/dossier-61-9...nos_choix.html



```
p align="right"><em><strong>Dernière Mise à jour : 05/06/2009</strong></em></p>
```

Ligne 483 si je ne m'abuse

----------


## P'titdop

> A cause de ce bug de la page blanche je lis les articles du site par le biais du forum


Ben moi je les lis presque plus, j'y pense pas  ::(:

----------


## ShinSH

Haaaaaalf?

Y'a comme un problème là, je fais comment pour newser? ^^"

EDIT: Ok c'est réglé merci.

----------


## L'invité

Réglez nous ce bug de la page blanche svp!!!  :Emo: 
J'ai envie de retourner sur la home page de cpc.  :Emo:  :Emo:  :Emo: 

Edit: en fait j'ai l'impression que ça bug que quand je suis connecté sous mon pseudo au site. La tout d'un coup page blanche et je peux acceder qu'au forum et au services annexes.
Résultat je peux pas participer au concours Slipman§§§§§


Edit2: Bon je confirme! Page blanche que quand je suis logué sur le site. A noter aussi que je peux pas me loguer depuis la homepage de cpc, ça bug à chaque fois.
Et vu le pseudo de tous ceux qui ont posté, il s'agit surement d'un probleme avec le symbole '.
Donc rien à voir avec le navigteur en fait.

Bon si avec tout ce que j'ai dit c'est pas réglé vite je vais me facher tout rouge. :tired:

----------


## xrogaan

C'est parce que t'a un pseudo zarbi

----------


## Thom'

Pareil, ça marche pas chez moi, que ce soit sur Google Chrome ou sur Firefox et je veux mon boitier ou mon slip couly... faites quelque chose  :Emo:

----------


## xrogaan

C'est l'apostrophe !

 :haha:

----------


## alx



----------


## P'titdop

> Réglez nous ce bug de la page blanche svp!!! 
> J'ai envie de retourner sur la home page de cpc. 
> 
> Edit: en fait j'ai l'impression que ça bug que quand je suis connecté sous mon pseudo au site. La tout d'un coup page blanche et je peux acceder qu'au forum et au services annexes.
> Résultat je peux pas participer au concours Slipman§§§§§
> 
> 
> Edit2: Bon je confirme! Page blanche que quand je suis logué sur le site. A noter aussi que je peux pas me loguer depuis la homepage de cpc, ça bug à chaque fois.
> Et vu le pseudo de tous ceux qui ont posté, il s'agit surement d'un probleme avec le symbole '.
> ...


Ouais je confirme, j'arrivais à y accéder via IE ou un autre pc, mais maintenant que je suis loggé sur ledit pc ça ne marche plus.

----------


## Sharp'

CanardPC aime pas les apostrophes, c'est de la discrimination  :tired:

----------


## Alab

Sur la page de concours ya ptet un soucis : 



> 1er Prix: Une configuration CanHard II customisée par Didier Couly d’une valeur de 110 € TTC.


110€ pour une config pareille et un premier prix moins cher que les suivants ça doit être un bug non ?
Surtout que l'image affiche un prix avvec un zéro de plus. ^^

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Je confirme le complot contre les "Apostrophes" (on crée un clan les gars ?). Impossible d'accéder au site lorsqu'on est loggé ! Page blanche directe si on est déjà loggé sur le forum, sinon échec du log à partir du site (page blanche ou page normale selon le navigateur). Cela ne me dérange pas d'habitude, mais impossible de participer au concours Slipman !!!
Cay de la discrimination pure et simple §§§§§
Cela mérite que je m'abonne rien que pour me désabonner par la suite.

----------


## Alab

> Cela ne me dérange pas d'habitude, mais impossible de participer au concours Slipman !!


En quoi ça gène pour le concours ?  ::huh::

----------


## L'invité

> En quoi ça gène pour le concours ?


Parce que faut être connecté pour participer.
Et quand on est connecté on a une page blanche.
Et quand on est pas connecté on doit se connecter pour participer.
Et quand on se connecte on retombe sur une pache blanche.
Et quand...

Bon en gros on a une page blanche.
Mais avec tout ce que j'ai trouvé sur le problème, ça serait sympa de le régler vite fait. Surtout pour pouvoir participer au concours. Non parce qu'il me tente bien moi ce concours.  :Emo:

----------


## xrogaan

Oui, mais c'est pour éviter que les gars de l'apostrophe participent. Sa donne plus de chance aux vrai lecteurs.

----------


## Alab

> Sur la page de concours ya ptet un soucis : 
> 
> 
> 110€ pour une config pareille et un premier prix moins cher que les suivants ça doit être un bug non ?
> Surtout que l'image affiche un prix avvec un zéro de plus. ^^


Bon ça a changé mais maintenant ya un 1 qui devrait être un 0 (ou l'inverse).

 ::siffle::

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> Oui, mais c'est pour éviter que les gars de l'apostrophe participent. Sa donne plus de chance aux vrai lecteurs.


Avec moi, les braves de l'apostrophe ! Sus aux infidèles !! ::o:

----------


## Xy'Lorz

> Parce que faut être connecté pour participer.
> Et quand on est connecté on a une page blanche.
> Et quand on est pas connecté on doit se connecter pour participer.
> Et quand on se connecte on retombe sur une pache blanche.
> Et quand...
> 
> Bon en gros on a une page blanche.
> Mais avec tout ce que j'ai trouvé sur le problème, ça serait sympa de le régler vite fait. Surtout pour pouvoir participer au concours. Non parce qu'il me tente bien moi ce concours.


Pluzun keuwa !  :Emo:

----------


## Michael d'Amour

En absence de réponse, à qui pourrait-on envoyer un mp ?

----------


## Frypolar

Doc, Zoulou ou Half.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Pique nique douille...
Ce sera Half !!




Non j'rigole j'ai pas fait pique nique douille avant en fait !

----------


## ducon

Quand je lance Firefox, j’ai intérêt à me grouiller de cliquer sur Derniers messages pour que le bandeau des anciens messages ne soit pas remonté trop vite.

----------


## Oxygen3

> Saloperie de websense qui a foutu forum2.x86-secret.com dans la liste des forums :fou:


Bon, je me suis énervé et j'ai installé Glype.
C'est grand ce truc  ::o:

----------


## half

Bon desoles pour l'apostrophe c'est corriger, un script de fond qui en faite faisait un resultat pas tant au fond que ca...

---------- Post ajouté à 23h37 ----------

Ha et desoles j ai pas trop le temps en ce moment de lire ce topic mais en novembre je m y remet a fond au debug. Et hesitez pas en m envoyer un MP en cas de gros bug

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Merci beaucoup Halfounet !!  :;):

----------


## L'invité

Merci §§§
Enfin je peux participer au concours.  ::P: 
Et accessoirement retourner lire les news de cpc.

----------


## Sharp'

Merci  :;): 
L'apostrophe vaincra toujours  ::ninja::

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Sinon comment aurait-elle pu traverser tous ces siècles de persécution ?

----------


## Xy'Lorz

Merci half !  ::wub::

----------


## ducon

Surtout que vous avez la fausse, l’hérésie verticale : la vraie est courbée.  ::ninja::

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Tu crois que c'est de là que venait le bug ?  ::o:

----------


## ducon

Farpaitement !

----------


## Michael d'Amour

On va les chercher ces *hips* lauriers !

----------


## Reizz

Dans http://www.canardpc.com/jeu_cpc/

La couleur du a:visited des liens dans le tableau est trop proche de la couleur de l'image de fond du tableau (gris foncé sur gris foncé)

A+

----------


## Nyloel

Impossible d'accéder au sous forum "jeux PC", malgré effacement des cookies et déco-reco :

_Votre envoi ne peut pas être exécuté car la marque de sécurité a expiré.

Veuillez revenir en arrière et recharger la page précédente._

----------


## ducon

Pareil à la connexion ce matin sur les derniers messages, mais un retour à la liste des forums a marché.

----------


## Froyok

Le forum à la grippe A  :tired:  :


Je note le bug uniquement ici :
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=29239&page=7

Neo_13 à même un "soulignage" en bleu.

----------


## Say hello

Je naviguais sur le forum avec Chrome, quand j'ai soudain eu cette page :



Le truc d'alerte quand on passe par google étant intégré au browser.


Le truc bizarre c'est que ça le fait pas systématique sur les même pages, et que pour une page ça peut le faire à un affichage sur 5, à d'autre pas.. enfin c'est complètement aléatoire.

Donc je pense à.. une pub foireuse.
Le seule truc changeant d'une page à l'autre et à chaque actualisation de page pouvant être que le bandeau de pub.

Jusqu'à maintenant j'ai eu ça que pendant de la navigation sur le forum, pas sur la page des news du site.

(ça peut être aussi google qui est dans la semoule, mais au cas où je préviens.)

----------


## xrogaan

> Je naviguais sur le forum avec Chrome, quand j'ai soudain eu cette page :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/2200...92f3c8d382.jpg
> 
> Le truc d'alerte quand on passe par google étant intégré au browser.
> 
> 
> Le truc bizarre c'est que ça le fait pas systématique sur les même pages, et que pour une page ça peut le faire à un affichage sur 5, à d'autre pas.. enfin c'est complètement aléatoire.
> 
> ...


C'est a cause des avatars qui sont hosté sur des machines possédant des liens vers des sites pas jolis.

En gros, tu peux rien y faire :/

----------


## Say hello

Ok je vais chercher, j'ai peut être trouvé une page où ça apparait constamment, juste pour savoir d'où ça vient.

Edit:

Bon j'ai trouvé une page qui le fait systématiquement:
La dernière page actuelle du topic SF4 dans la section Jeux online et réseau :
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...=36740&page=78

Apparemment les avatars sont bien hébergés sur canard pc, donc ça doit venir des vidéo youtube postée si c'est pas une pub qui provoque ça.

----------


## xrogaan

Tu devrais cliquer sur "diagnostique". ça te donnera les détails  :;):

----------


## Say hello

Ouai j'avais fait mais sur le coup j'avais pas trouvé ça très concluant, ça parle juste d'un nom de domaine mis en cause.





> Navigation sécurisée
> Page de diagnostic pour www.gsarchives.net
> 
> Quel est l'état actuel du site Web www.gsarchives.net ?
> Ce site est considéré comme suspect et vous risquez d'endommager votre ordinateur si vous le visitez.
> 
> Une partie de ce site a été répertoriée 1 fois comme générant une activité suspecte au cours des 90 derniers jours.
> 
> Que s'est-il passé lorsque Google a visité ce site ?
> ...

----------


## alx

C'est Game Sprite Archives, ton site suspect. Je crois que des gens essaient de hacker ton PC à coup de

----------


## Nonok

Salut les gars, 

Ce n'est pas vraiment un bug mais un trojan que m'a detecté KIS 2009 quand je me suis connecté sur le site hier et ce matin.

Voila un screen pour vous aider : _(Je sais que je suis sous IE mais je n'ai pas le choix pour le moment)_



Comme l'analyse heuristique l'a detecté, je pense qu'il s'agit d'un faux positif mais ça peut valloir le coup de vérifier vu que KIS ne s'alarme que rarement sans raison.

----------


## xrogaan

Ouais, normal, tu es sous iexplorer

----------


## ElGato

Yo.



J'ai énormément de mal à faire des trucs un peu sophistiqués (poster des messages, des mp, trier ou supprimer des mp): ça met 2 plombes à être chargé, puis il ne se passe rien.

Je suis sous Firefox dernière version. Sous IE ça marche nickel. Avec d'autres versions de Firefox ça chie aussi.
C'est pas un problème d'Internet: je suis relié par Ethernet à ma box, j'ai un débit de folie, j'ai aucun problème sur tout le reste de l'Internet.

Etrangement ça fait pareil avec un autre PC connecté en wifi sur la même box.

Ça m'énerve énormément parce que ça me le faisait avant, et là je viens de tout formater ça refait pareil.

Des suggestions ?

----------


## half

Bein je garde un oeil sur ces detection de virus, pour toi ElGato je sais pas c est etrange mais pour ma part je laisse firefox pour chrome ou opera, tu aurrais pas un firebug ou autre plugin gourmant installer ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Edit : non rien, c'est de ma faute en fait.

----------


## ducon

Ctrl-KP+.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Problème pub DLGamer sur dragon origin encore un coup d'EA sans doute.

----------


## Silver

J'ai l'impression que depuis deux jour les liens "Aller au premier message non-lu" emmènent maintenant au dernier message du topic, ce qui n'est pas très pratique dans les grosses discussions.

Edit : rectification, le problème ne survient pas quand on est sur la même page que le dernier message non lu, seulement si on est sur les pages précédentes.

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai un bug cheloux avec les smileys.
Quand ils sont vers le milieu de l'écran, ils deviennent translucides, comme si j'avais une zone de l'écran avec des pixels merdeux, sauf que non.
Ça le fait qu'avec les smileys de ce forum, et pas avec tous.
Et le plus bizarre c'est que si je prends une capture d'écran, ba j'ai le même problème, les smileys deviendront translucides si ils passent dans une zone vers le centre de l'écran un peu sur la droite.

----------


## Boitameuh

Tiens ça m'est déjà arrivé le coup des smileys translucides. En fermant l'onglet et en ré-ouvrant (sous FF) ça disparait.

----------


## Sylvine

> Tiens ça m'est déjà arrivé le coup des smileys translucides. En fermant l'onglet et en ré-ouvrant (sous FF) ça disparait.


Effectivement, ça a disparu.

Étrange...

----------


## Froyok

J'avais ce souci quand j'avais une vidéo de sortie dans vlc derrière firefox, je l'ai corrigé en mettant à jour mes drivers ATI (sortie opengl pour vlc). Je suis sous seven RC.

----------


## ERISS

J'utilise Firefox 3.5.5 (le dernier). Depuis 2 jours ça déconne. Dans ce message je vais faire des retours-à-la-ligne après chaque phrase, et elles ne sont pas faites. Il m'est aussi impossible d'utiliser les outils d'édition (gras, souligné, etc). Help, quoi faire docteur? EDIT: C'est pas spécifique à CPC, ça me le fait aussi sur le Forum de TA:TotalWar. Je me demande quelle fausse manoeuvre j'ai pu faire.

----------


## half

Regarde peut etre des addon firefox ? Adblock aussi ptetre ?

----------


## Sylvine

> J'utilise Firefox 3.5.5 (le dernier). Depuis 2 jours ça déconne. Dans ce message je vais faire des retours-à-la-ligne après chaque phrase, et elles ne sont pas faites. Il m'est aussi impossible d'utiliser les outils d'édition (gras, souligné, etc). Help, quoi faire docteur? EDIT: C'est pas spécifique à CPC, ça me le fait aussi sur le Forum de TA:TotalWar. Je me demande quelle fausse manoeuvre j'ai pu faire.


Pareil, et j'ai Firefox de base sans aucun addon. Et la page d'accueil est toute merdeuse, tout blanche avec les texte écrits les uns en dessous des autres, ça doit être le CSS qui merde.

----------


## Dark Fread

Ca me le fait parfois quand je fais un nettoyage à l'aide de nCleaner, il faut que je redémarre le navigateur et actualise les pages en vidant le cache (ctrl+f5). Après, pas sûr que ça marche pour toi...

----------


## Sylvine

> Ca me le fait parfois que je fais un nettoyage à l'aide de nCleaner, il faut que je redémarre le navigateur et actualise les pages en vidant le cache (ctrl+f5). Après, pas sûr que ça marche pour toi...


Impec, ça marche!

----------


## half

Perso je trouve que firefox par en couille, du moins avec le plugin firebug c'est plantage sur plantage. Donc la j'utilise Chrome et des que Eve : Dominion sort j'utilse le Eve browser j'aurrai plus besoin de me deconnecter pour bosser.

----------


## Sylvine

> Perso je trouve que firefox par en couille, du moins avec le plugin firebug c'est plantage sur plantage. Donc la j'utilise Chrome et des que Eve : Dominion sort j'utilse le Eve browser j'aurrai plus besoin de me deconnecter pour bosser.


 :tired: 

Comment on dit déjà?

Ah oui, Naulaïfe.

----------


## xrogaan

> Perso je trouve que firefox par en couille, du moins avec le plugin firebug c'est plantage sur plantage. Donc la j'utilise Chrome et des que Eve : Dominion sort j'utilse le Eve browser j'aurrai plus besoin de me deconnecter pour bosser.


Firebug, 'faut pas le laisser tout le temps activé hein  :tired: 

Firefox est assez stable pour moi, je sais pas ce que vous faites avec le votre... probablement remplis de plugins bizarres  ::|:

----------


## half

> Firebug, 'faut pas le laisser tout le temps activé hein 
> 
> Firefox est assez stable pour moi, je sais pas ce que vous faites avec le votre... probablement remplis de plugins bizarres


Bein perso j'ai que firebug et c'est une page un plantage mais c'est clairement lier a lui si je le desactive FF a plus de soucis.

----------


## xrogaan

Si t'a bien la dernière version (1.4.5), le panneau de firebug est automatiquement "off". Il suffit de cliquer dessus pour lancer l'analyse du code html/css/dom. Le reste (réseau, javascript et console) sont a activer a la main.
Ce qui fait que firebug ne pompe absolument rien en navigation habituelle. Et mon firefox ne plante jamais, bien que j'ai installé ubiquity, connus pour pas être très stable.

Je dois être bénis des dieux :D

----------


## Say hello

Y'a 2 topic de la section "tout ou rien" ("la loose du jour" et celui du gros con du jour) où il m'est impossible de poster car j'atterris sur un message alerte vbulletin pour une histoire de marqueur de sécurité manquant, ce qui est drôle c'est que je peux toujours poster dans les autres section, après j'ai pas testé tout les topic de la section concernée, j'ai pas assez de chose à dire pour ça)

Testé avec Chrome et Opera, la flemme de me retaper tout sous firefox.  ::sad::

----------


## Dekans

Avec Firefox 3.5.5 sous Linux je n'ai pas de lien vers le forum sur la page d'accueil.
Alors que sous windows, et Firefox 3.5.5 toujours, j'ai.
ctrl+F5 n'y change rien, donc ça ne viendrait pas de mon cache.

----------


## half

Essai ctrl 0 pour remettre firefox a ca taille par default. Le lien apparaitrai pas sour le lien ACCEUIL ?

----------


## Dekans

Ah si, il apparait en dessous de Accueil exact.
Par dessus de "Jeux Vidéo", je ne le voyais pas pour ça.
Pourtant je suis en 1680*1050, il reste de la place sur le bandeau

----------


## Sk-flown

http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-1559-fo...ager_2010.html

C'est normal le résumé du test?

"la lala la la"

----------


## alx

Normal c'est pas le mot que j'aurai employé, mais en tout cas c'est bien ce même pavé de fin qui as été publié dans le CPC 202.

----------


## half

Ouaip, du journalisme total, Sinon bein je regarderer pour les boutons des menu des que j ai 2 min.

----------


## Dekans

> Ouaip, du journalisme total, Sinon bein je regarderer pour les boutons des menu des que j ai 2 min.


Je me demandes s'il y a quelque chose à faire parce que ça diverge entre FX 3.5 et Fx 3.5
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il n'y a pas exactement le même moteur html sur Linux et Windows

----------


## xrogaan

Il y a le même moteur. Ce sont les polices qui diffèrent.

edit: et aussi toutes les différentes choses liée au système, comme la taille de base de la police. Si le site utilise des '%', le rendu sera encore différent...

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je peux à nouveau me connecter au forum par le lien "forum2.x86-secret.com".  ::): 
Je dois remercier qui?

----------


## Dekans

> Il y a le même moteur. Ce sont les polices qui diffèrent.
> 
> edit: et aussi toutes les différentes choses liée au système, comme la taille de base de la police. Si le site utilise des '%', le rendu sera encore différent...


Ah oui anéfé,
c'est logique, je me disais aussi.

Avec la police 'deja vu sans' ça passe nickel.

----------


## rereduck

Je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne section, mais tof.canardpc.com ne fonctionne plus !

Edit : ca remarche !

----------


## ezendar

Bonsoir

petit problème d'affichage 
a ce lien:

http://www.canardpc.com/selection-jeux-autres.html




> {list_jv.ligne} {list_jv.jv_nom}
> 
> {list_jv.jv_desc} {list_jv.commentaire}
> {list_jv.nx_prix}€


ca le fait sur opera et firefox

----------


## Therapy2crew

J'ai un souci avec le forum. Par exmple si je vais sur tout ou rien et que je poste un message dans le topic des films, puis que je retourne sur tout ou rien, il faut impérativement que je fasse un refresh pour voir les nouveaux messages. Et si je retrourne dans le topic des films (sans faire précédent, cela va sans dire), il bloque sur la 1ère page que j'avais affiché. Bon je fais un refresh, ça règle tout, mais en gros je dois faire refresh sur toute les pages du forum. Et c'est chiant. Je suis sur IE7, c'est un vieux poste. Ouais j'explique très mal aussi.

----------


## Vaaal

// Bug super giga majeur !

Bonjour,
c'est juste pour signaler que sur le spot wifi installé dans le bus faisant la liaison entre Ofxord et Londres (ma navette quotidienne  ::|: ), le forum de canard pc est catalogué comme "only suitable for people over the age of 18" (et donc bloqué sans un appel téléphonique)



Sans doutes à cause du topic à bobo  ::P: 

Merci donc de résoudre au plus vite ce bug des plus critiques  ::siffle:: 
(Et dire que 4chan passe leur firewall ...  ::O: )

----------


## XWolverine

> Sinon bein je regarderer pour les boutons des menu des que j ai 2 min.


... plus que 30 minutes  ::ninja:: 
Faut que tu trouve, parce qu'à chaque fois que je suis sous Linux, je clique sur "Compte"  ::P:

----------


## Ash_Crow

La déconnexion du forum ne marche pas : si je clique sur "Déconnexion" et que je valide, il va bien m'afficher le bandeau de connexion en haut à droite, mais il suffit de cliquer sur un lien ou de fermer/réouvrir la page pour s'apercevoir qu'on est toujours connecté en fait.

----------


## half

Ok merci pour les retours je corrige. Par contre pour le blocage -18 ans essai de passer par x86-secret.

----------


## half

Ca va mieu sur les ptit pc ?

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Je ne sais pas si c'est temporaire mais l'édition du titre de mon topic n'est prise qu'à moitié :

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=3412

Normalement il devrait afficher "Râ is back" mais il reste sur "I Want to believe" dans le titre, ceci dit on peut quand même voir Râ is back sur mon premier post ô-ô

----------


## Nonor

Bonsour, je ne peux pas m'abonner sur le site! A la validation de la commande go to the page des config de canards pas vers un site de paiement.... Mais j'ai reçu deux mails de confirmation de commande qui me dit d'aller sur le site de CIC pour payer. Mais sur leur site pas de lien du style "paye ta commande de canard"...
Pourtant je veux m'abonner bordel, j'ai déménagé et les buralistes du coin me regardent bizarrement quand je leur demande: "vous avez canard pc?"

----------


## DrVinz

Pareil pour moi à l'instant Nonor

----------


## half

corrigay

----------


## DrVinz

Merci m'sieur !

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> corrigay


Et moi mon topic  ::cry::

----------


## caribou

Voilà ce que j'ai sous opera, c'est buggué mais surtout pas cliquable, ça marche bien sur fx.

----------


## Setzer

Bon ben moi depuis quelque temps le forum ne s'actualise plus tout seul je suis obligé de faire refresh sans arrêt pour voir quels topic j'ai déjà lu et même au sein d'un topic quand je vais dedans, je dois une nouvelle fois refresh pour que les derniers posts apparaissent...

Je suis sous la dernière version de FF 3.5...

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai un bug Ã©trange avec MicroB, le navigateur de mon N900 basÃ© sur Mozilla.
Quand j'utilise des caractÃ¨res accentuÃ©s dans la rÃ©ponse rapide, l'encodage ne passe pas.
Mais si je fais rÃ©pondre, Ã§a passe...

La version de compilation de MicroB est Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux armv7l; fr-FR; rv:1.9.2a1pre) Gecko/20090928 Firefox/3.5 Maemo Browser 1.4.1.21 RX-51 N900.
Et je suis en Unicode UTF-8.

EDIT : En fait ca le fait aussi avec répondre...

EDIT 2 : Ca passe quand je fait une édition de mon post...  ::wacko::

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Bon ben moi depuis quelque temps le forum ne s'actualise plus tout seul je suis obligé de faire refresh sans arrêt pour voir quels topic j'ai déjà lu et même au sein d'un topic quand je vais dedans, je dois une nouvelle fois refresh pour que les derniers posts apparaissent...
> 
> Je suis sous la dernière version de FF 3.5...


Pareil sous IE7, et c'est super lourd  ::|:  ...

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Bon ben moi depuis quelque temps le forum ne s'actualise plus tout seul je suis obligé de faire refresh sans arrêt pour voir quels topic j'ai déjà lu et même au sein d'un topic quand je vais dedans, je dois une nouvelle fois refresh pour que les derniers posts apparaissent...
> 
> Je suis sous la dernière version de FF 3.5...


J'ai parfois le même souci que toi  ::(:  (même version de ff)

----------


## Kass Kroute

J'ai un bug sur les liens donnés dans le premier post du topic des feedbacks de la section Achats&Ventes Pc :  ceux en face des pseudos m'envoient sur une page qui n'a pas vraiment de rapport avec la choucroute :
Exemples :
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/cf7b08d...fe1dbdc6f7.jpg
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/980719b...9d653ec4e7.jpg

Qu'est que j'ai fabriqué de travers pour tomber là-dessus  ::huh::

----------


## half

Pour les forums ne s'actualisant pas ca doit venir d'un probleme de cache, regarder si vous avez pas une option pour le decacher...

Pour le soucis du lien de tof ca va etre refait.

Pour le soucis des lien ca doit etre du au faite que la discution a été moderée.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

:Emo:

----------


## L'invité

Eh dites donc, tous le forum il est passé en anglais chez moi!  ::o: 

Edit: réglé.

----------


## Setzer

> Pour les forums ne s'actualisant pas ca doit venir d'un probleme de cache, regarder si vous avez pas une option pour le decacher...


Euh comment on fait ca sous ff 3.5?  ::unsure::

----------


## half

Bein tu peux mettre une taille de cache a 0 mais etrange ce soucis.

outils > option > Advanced > Offline Storage et tu mets 0Mb.

----------


## Dark Fread

Il me semble que la suppression d'un message visiteur (dans le profil, via Modifier -> Suppression logique du message -> Supprimer ce message) bug sous Firefox 3.5.6. (tout se passe normalement sauf que, au final, le message n'est pas supprimé)
Essayé sous IE, ça fonctionne  :Emo:

----------


## Setzer

> Bein tu peux mettre une taille de cache a 0 mais etrange ce soucis.
> 
> outils > option > Advanced > Offline Storage et tu mets 0Mb.



Bon ben non décidément, ca ne change rien, toujours le même problème  :Emo:

----------


## Say hello

Probablement un bug (ou alors faudra que j'envoie un mail) mais la page "compte" s'emmêle un peu les pinceau niveau affichage et compteur.

Pour un abo de 2 ans, donc 44 numéro dont 1 déjà livré voila ce qu'elle affiche:



1 an, 42 numéro dont 1 livré et donc 41 restants.

Bon si après c'est pas un bug du site je verrais avec le service abo.  :tired:

----------


## half

> Il me semble que la suppression d'un message visiteur (dans le profil, via Modifier -> Suppression logique du message -> Supprimer ce message) bug sous Firefox 3.5.6. (tout se passe normalement sauf que, au final, le message n'est pas supprimé)
> Essayé sous IE, ça fonctionne






> Bon ben non décidément, ca ne change rien, toujours le même problème


Decidement firefox me dessoit de plus en plus, personnelement je suis passer a chrome et la nouvelle version sans spyware (enfin au choix). Comme le soucis touche VBulletin je vais chez eux si il y a un fixe.




> Probablement un bug (ou alors faudra que j'envoie un mail) mais la page "compte" s'emmêle un peu les pinceau niveau affichage et compteur.
> 
> Pour un abo de 2 ans, donc 44 numéro dont 1 déjà livré voila ce qu'elle affiche:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e5a894e...3fc84f90f2.jpg
> 
> 1 an, 42 numéro dont 1 livré et donc 41 restants.
> 
> Bon si après c'est pas un bug du site je verrais avec le service abo.


Il est possible que vous ayez demenagé a l'etranger et que l'on ai adapté votre abonnement au changement de tarif.

Sinon contactez boutique_ATTEUH_canardpc.com.

----------


## Vaaal

Gnéé ??


```
Prefetching is not allowed due to the various privacy issues that arise.
```

Unique message présent lorsque je tente de me rendre sur http://www.canardpc.com/

=============================================
Edit, ça fonctionne nikel après un [CTRL]+[F5]

----------


## half

heu moi la ca va...

----------


## Say hello

ça m'arrive cette page là quand je me connecte depuis mon iut, mais avec le index.html en plus ça passe nickel, ça doit venir du proxy c'tout. (ça ou firefox)

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ça coupe très souvent en ce moment il me semble, non ?

----------


## Raphyo

Oui...  :Emo:

----------


## Sim's

Le serveur est trop occupé... Il drague une cliente ?  :tired:

----------


## thauthau

J'ai voulu m'abonner via le site hors les nouveaux protocole visa- bnp m'envoie un code de confirmation via sms, hors votre plateforme de payement ne semble pas gérer ceci.

edit non ça marche c'est juste que le site est très sensible aux clics

----------


## lokideath

Il y a une faute sur le nom du jeu, c'est Grand Age*s* : Rome :
http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-1411-Grand_Age___Rome.html

Bah c'est important quand même  :tired:

----------


## ArkSquall

Il y a des "Teocali" qui apparaissent un peu partout à la fin des message postés dans la section "Tout ou rien"...
Quelqu'un s'amuse ou c'est un vrai bug?

---------- Post ajouté à 15h48 ----------

Au temps pour moi... C'est un peu partout sur le site en fait.

----------


## ShinSH

> Il y a des "Teocali" qui apparaissent un peu partout à la fin des message postés dans la section "Tout ou rien"...
> Quelqu'un s'amuse ou c'est un vrai bug?
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 15h48 ----------
> 
> Au temps pour moi... C'est un peu partout sur le site en fait.


Si tu regardes bien tu verras qu'ils sont édités par Teo... Boulon.

Teocali.

PS: J'ai failli me faire griller au taff en riant. Merci Boulon.

----------


## ArkSquall

> Si tu regardes bien tu verras qu'ils sont édités par Teo... Boulon.
> 
> Teocali.


Il est fatigué a fini tout ses tests?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Il y a des "Teocali" qui apparaissent un peu partout à la fin des message postés dans la section "Tout ou rien"...
> Quelqu'un s'amuse ou c'est un vrai bug?
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 15h48 ----------
> 
> Au temps pour moi... C'est un peu partout sur le site en fait.


+1, c'est quoi ce truc  :^_^: 

Edit : 
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/t%C3%A9ocali
Rendons gloire à notre saint forum, humble demeure miséricordieusement offerte par Sa main divine  :Bave:

----------


## ArkSquall

> +1, c'est quoi ce truc


A prioris, le chef Boulon qui craque.

----------


## MrChris

Dites, le sous-titre du forum : "Canardpc.com - Les forum de méchant" c'est voulu, non parce que c'est vachement profond et très français dans les accords ?

----------


## half

> Il y a une faute sur le nom du jeu, c'est Grand Age*s* : Rome :
> http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-1411-Grand_Age___Rome.html
> 
> Bah c'est important quand même


Merci corrige.

----------


## Tien 12

J'ai un soucis de mise en page pour Tof CPC sur la page d'accueil:

Je suis sous FF dernière version, mais ça le fait depuis belle lurette.

----------


## L'invité

Ouai pareil sous opéra. Ca doit faire depuis le début du la nouvelle version du site!
D'ailleurs tant qu'on y est on ne peut pas du tout uploader une image sous Opera a partir de ce menu. Obligé d'aller sur tof.canardpc.com.
C'est pas non plus hyper contraignant mais quitte à mettre ce menu, autant faire qu'il marche quoi.

----------


## Dark Fread

En parlant de ce petit truc, je suis profondément perturbé par le fait que le bouton Envoyer ne soit pas visuellement cliquable. 

Quoi, maniaque ?  ::ninja::

----------


## TheOnlyPA

Pas vraiment un bug mais bon.
Il y a toujours une requête vers mondepersistants.com en page d'accueil du site qui met du temps à s'accomplir et obligé d'attendre qu'elle vire pour pouvoir me logger, sinon ça foire tout.

J'ai cru voir Doc TB en parler l'autre jour, mais je sais plus où.

----------


## Anton

Y a un bug sur les cookies je crois, j'ai beau me déco, je suis systématiquement reco si je clique ailleurs  :tired:  Ca ne le faisait pas hier.

----------


## lokideath

> Y a un bug sur les cookies je crois, j'ai beau me déco, je suis systématiquement reco si je clique ailleurs  Ca ne le faisait pas hier.


Je l'ai toujours eu ce bug, ca me déconnecte au bout d'un certain temps.

----------


## Aghora

Il se passe quoi avec les vidéos ? Je vois que d'impressionnant carré blanc à leur place. Suis-je le seul à avoir ce problème ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Je sais pas si c'est un bug ou moi qui ai fait une connerie, mais tous le forum est passé en anglais chez moi.  ::|: 


Pas que ça me dérange, mais bon, si je pouvais le repasser en français, ça m'irai bien aussi  :;): .

----------


## lokideath

> Je sais pas si c'est un bug ou moi qui ai fait une connerie, mais tous le forum est passé en anglais chez moi. 
> 
> 
> Pas que ça me dérange, mais bon, si je pouvais le repasser en français, ça m'irai bien aussi .


En bas de la page à gauche, liste déroulante.

----------


## Anonyme2016

::|: ...

Merci....


J'ai probablement du cliquer la dessus sans faire gaffe comme un idiot ::sad:: .

----------


## Jeckhyl

Depuis deux trois jours j'ai énormément de mal à acceder aux pages du forum. Genre il faut que je réactualise deux trois fois. 

Il est possible que ça vienne de chez moi, mais il me semble néanmoins que je n'ai ce problème qu'avec CPC.

J'utilise Firefox, version 3.6.

EDIT


L'onglet au milieu, celui qui ne s'ouvre pas sauf à s'acharner dessus, c'est celui de Canard PC.

Ah, et je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais parfois le serveur de pub semble bugger bien.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bon c'est carrément trop lourdingue là.

Je dois essayer genre 15 fois pour ouvrir chaque page.

----------


## Eklis

C'est normal que pour certains jeux, la conclusion des tests et/ou la note soient disponibles sur le site avant la date prévue ? Par exemple BioShock 2 ou Bad Company 2 pour ce mois-ci.

----------


## Narm

Sur la page d'accueil il est indiqué qu'il y a 23 922 Membres:  Membres actifs: 6 649. Or si on clique sur la liste des membres, le forum nous en indique "que" 7792  :tired: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmmm "Le serveur est trop occupé en ce moment, veuillez réessayer plus tard" reviens de plus en plus souvent ces derniers temps. Je l'ai constaté sur 3 connexions différentes.

----------


## Anton

Merci au topic-news _Portal_ sûrement.
Mais c'est vrai que c'est systématiquement tous les jours désormais, notamment entre 12h et 13h, et 17h et 18h. Et ça fait des semaines que ça dure  :Emo:

----------


## Lezardo

Oui pareil, au même horaire cité ci dessus, au début ca arrivait de temps en temps rien de bien grave. Mais là il faut bien avouer que ça arrive super souvent. Là ça vient de m'arriver y a pas encore 10 minutes.

----------


## Wobak

Et c'est toujours vers xh10/15...

----------


## Froyok

Le serveur sature avec la news portal, rien de grave.
C'est pas vous qui payez la bande passante hein.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anton

J'ai un appel de 



> chrome://browser/content/tabbrowser.xml:276


sur toutes les pages (les pubs ?) qui me bloque de temps à autre, depuis ce matin. Ca fait afficher une popup de script sous FF.

----------


## Graouu

Les serveurs too busy sont de plus en plus fréquents je trouve. Dites aux gens d'arrêter de venir c'est chiant on peut pas glander tranquille au boulot bourdel !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le serveur sature avec la news portal, rien de grave.
> C'est pas vous qui payez la bande passante hein.


Sauf que le problème  a commencé bien avant la niouze Portal.
C'est pas dramatique en soi, mais ça reste relou, surtout que parfois ça prend 3-4 minutes avant d'enfin atteindre la page voulue.

Edit: si on paye la bande passant. On achète le mag', ils la payent avec nos sous, et toc.

----------


## Doc TB

bon, pour la faire courte, le serveur cpc-prod1 commence a devenir limite. On approche les 7 Go de RAM utilisés et les 95% d'occupation CPU la. Je suis en train de tuner les paramètres des servs, mais je ne vais pas tarder a aller racker un autre serveur pour le soulager.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est signe de popularité, c'est toujours ça  ::):

----------


## lokideath

> J'ai un appel de 
> 
> sur toutes les pages (les pubs ?) qui me bloque de temps à autre, depuis ce matin. Ca fait afficher une popup de script sous FF.


J'ai souvent ce genre d'erreur sur d'autres sites également quand ca rame...

----------


## lokideath

Ca fait 2 fois que j'ai ce message en environ 1 heure :



> Votre envoi ne peut pas être exécuté car la marque de sécurité est manquante.
> 
> Si ceci survient de façon inattendue, veuillez en informer l'administrateur en lui décrivant les actions effectuées avant de recevoir cet erreur.


Une fois en postant un message, et l'autre fois en chargeant une page.

Edit : je viens de passer à 4  ::O:

----------


## lokideath

Je suis le seul à avoir ce problème ? Ca n'arrête pas  ::|:

----------


## Bah

Bug qui me suit depuis hier.

Sur cette page : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...=11762&page=76
Je n'ai pas les messages après celui de wobak. Je peux lire ceux de la page suivante, qui me laissent penser qu'eux n'ont pas eu ce souci. Je pensais que ça irait aujourd'hui, mais non !

En même temps, Wobak qui post et qui fait buger la moitié du thread, y'a une logique...

----------


## znokiss

Ça alors ! Sur la page du jeu artistique "The Path" se trouve la pochette d'Uru... problème.

----------


## Froyok

> Bug qui me suit depuis hier.
> 
> Sur cette page : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...=11762&page=76
> Je n'ai pas les messages après celui de wobak. Je peux lire ceux de la page suivante, qui me laissent penser qu'eux n'ont pas eu ce souci. Je pensais que ça irait aujourd'hui, mais non !
> 
> En même temps, Wobak qui post et qui fait buger la moitié du thread, y'a une logique...


Pour ma part aucun soucis. Problème de cache/cookie ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> bon, pour la faire courte, le serveur cpc-prod1 commence a devenir limite. On approche les 7 Go de RAM utilisés et les 95% d'occupation CPU la. Je suis en train de tuner les paramètres des servs, mais je ne vais pas tarder a aller racker un autre serveur pour le soulager.


Est-ce pour celà que j'ai énormément de mal à naviguer actuellement ?

Je précise : je n'ai pas le bandeau "serveur occupé", toussa. Juste Firefox qui mouline à vide pendant 30 bonnes secondes avant de déclarer forfait. Et il faut parfois que je réactualise un graaaaaaand nombre de fois pour que ça fonctionne.



Jusqu'à maintenant je suppose que le dysfonctionnement provient de CPC, car c'est le seul endroit de mon petit Web perso où j'ai le souci. Partout ailleurs, ouverture instantannée, Canard PC par moment : galère.
Cependant étant donné que je ne navigue que sur une infime fraction du Web 2.0 il est aussi possible que le problème vienne de mon Firefox (3.6.2) et que je ne m'en rende compte que sur CPC.

Mais c'est très lourd. 

Bref si ça vient du serveur je prends mon mal en patience en me rongeant les doigts et les orteils, si c'est plutôt un soucis chez moi qui ne se déclare que sur CPC je vais m'expliquer avec Firefox.

----------


## Teto

Je ne comprends pas. Je suis sous Firefox + addon libertyguard.
J'ai lu la news "Modern (warfare 2) etc, avec José" et que je cherche à 'tout lire', Libertyguard me dit que je cherche à rentrer dans un "phishing web site". Les autres news/topic ne font pas ça. Y aurait-il un lien suspect dans les commentaires? le site suspect est "jclbavatar.dyndns.org"
Un bug? un exploit?

Teto.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon pas un bug mais une suggestion mais il n'y a plus de fil dédié :

Ne serait-ce que dans la partie news du forum, serait-il possible d'avoir toujours le post d'ouverture en tête de page (y compris donc quand dans les commentaires on est à la page 2, 3, etc) ?

----------


## Regal

Dîtes, concernant l'heure ? C'est quoi vos réglages dans les options ? J'ai du ajouter +2H pour que ça colle à l'heure normale, tout en appliquant l'heure d'été  ::o:

----------


## Kass Kroute

Bug ou alerte justifiée ? 

Quand je veux lire la page "Le Quietus de la reprise" sur *le site* CPC => OK.

Par contre, la page du *forum* correspondante s'affiche très brièvement puis c'est le gros warning :


D'après la sécurité Google, --------- "n'est pas considéré comme suspect pour le moment" mais en fait ça craint quand même (126 trojan(s), 73 worm(s)) !

Bref :  ::wacko::

----------


## Say hello

Ouai dès qu'un lourd post une image hébergée là bas ou a sa signature hébergée là bas.. ça fait un peu chier.

Mais bon faut leur dire directement, sinon ça s'arrêtera jamais.

----------


## Teto

Ok, donc ça doit être le même problème que moi...

Aoué dakor.  ::P:

----------


## Nilsou

Bonjour, j'aimerais accéder a la section hardware advanced du forum, mais rien a faire, j'obtiens un rapport de ce type "vous essayez d'accéder a une section protège, vous n'avez pas l'autorisation bla bla bla"

Il faut une autorisation spéciale ou une inscription particulière?

----------


## Frypolar

> Bonjour, j'aimerais accéder a la section hardware advanced du forum, mais rien a faire, j'obtiens un rapport de ce type "vous essayez d'accéder a une section protège, vous n'avez pas l'autorisation bla bla bla"
> 
> Il faut une autorisation spéciale ou une inscription particulière?


Pour y poster, oui.

----------


## Vaaal

J'ai reçu le dernier CPC (211) dans ma boite ce matin, et que vois-je en arrivant sur le site : c'est toujours le 210 qui est repris dans la "bannière déroulante des 3 news".
Je dois avoir un facteur dopé  :Cigare: , ou alors un de vos webmaster est coincé dans un aéroport.

----------


## Nilsou

> Pour y poster, oui.


D'accord, et comment faire pour l'obtenir, et/ou où faut il s'inscrire?

----------


## kilfou

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=35031

 ::):

----------


## Nilsou

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## shazamic

J'espère que je suis au bon endroit. C'est pour signaler une fôte de Casque Noir, qui je pense l'a écrite pour vérifier si on lisait bien ses articles. Qu'il est maliiin !
http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-1186-fuel.html
("Fuel rate clairement sont objectif")

----------


## loulou de pomerany

Je suis sous google chrome.

Lors de l'édition rapide d'un message, le "bouton" pour valider l'édition se dénomme "voter maintenant", ce qui est surprenant.

EDIT, je remarque que ce n'est pas toujours le cas, j'ai tenté une édition pour vérifier, j'avais un bouton "enregistré". Par acquis de conscience j'ai refais un essai, et j'ai à nouveau le bouton "voter maintenant"
EDIT 2 : je refais un essais : j'ai un bouton "supprimer ce message".

----------


## xrogaan

> Je suis sous google chrome.
> 
> Lors de l'édition rapide d'un message, le "bouton" pour valider l'édition se dénomme "voter maintenant", ce qui est surprenant.
> 
> EDIT, je remarque que ce n'est pas toujours le cas, j'ai tenté une édition pour vérifier, j'avais un bouton "enregistré". Par acquis de conscience j'ai refais un essai, et j'ai à nouveau le bouton "voter maintenant"
> EDIT 2 : je refais un essais : j'ai un bouton "supprimer ce message".


De mémoire : pareil ici. Et vu que j'utilise chrome et firefox, selon l'OS, bah je sais plus dans lequel ça foire.

----------


## Papy

Il me semble que la page serveur est en rade trés longue à s'afficher + de nombreuses erreurs php

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bug du moteur de recherche : si on cherche dans un ensemble de forums, il semble disjoncter.

Exemple : je viens de chercher _Mass Effect_ dans la catégorie "Jeux Vidéo" : aucun résultat.



Si j'effectue la même recherche dans le sous-forum "Jeux vidéos sur PC", la recherche est fructueuse.

----------


## Faster

Je ne sais pas si c'est normal, ou même si je dois poster ici mais apparemment il y a un petit souci sur la page psychostats :



Voilou.

----------


## kilfou

C'est moi ou ça rame méchamment ?

----------


## Kass Kroute

T'es pas le seul kilfou  ::|: 

J'ai cru que ça pouvait être un problème technique sur ma ligne. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Ou le retour de Half au pays.



Mais je pense plutôt à cette piste là : voir ce post (et suivants).
Je me demande combien de bande-passante cet éspéce de ¤censuré¤ doit bouffer  ::(:

----------


## Froyok

Ha, je croyais que c'était mon pc.
Mais grave : cpc rame comme un porc ce matin, je surfe très bien à côté pourtant.




> T'es pas le seul kilfou
> 
> J'ai cru que ça pouvait être un problème technique sur ma ligne. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ou le retour de Half au pays.
> 
> ...


S'il s'amuse à flooder les banni le serveur doit méchamment prendre dans les parties intimes...

----------


## Kass Kroute

J'ai vérifié et en effet, pas d'avertissement d'Orange et j'ai aucun 'blème ailleurs sur le net...

'tain, ça empire avec le nombre de connectés : là, avec ≈1400 membres, je dois attendre une dizaine de secondes entre chaque clic  ::sad::

----------


## t4nk

Fallait pas énerver les p'tits gars p'tites filles de SL.  ::O: 

Plus sérieusement, plus de 800 invités, je trouve que c'est beaucoup aussi. Vous avez pensé à faire un truc qui leurs interdise l'accès le temps au moins de faire le ménage dans les bots "inscrits" ? Parce que il doit bien y avoir des bots "cliqueurs fous" parmi les invités. L'idée du script est peut-être violente, mais aux grands mots...

Edit : wouha, 25 secondes pour up ce message.

----------


## Anton

Ça lag depuis 1 ou 2 jours pour moi.
Encore la faute du topic à b0b0 ça.

----------


## francou008

Ouais, ou alors au 12 000 Nikobellic.

----------


## Anton

Ca boost bien là, well done Doc  :Cigare:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Hip hip Hooray pour Doc TB  :Cigare:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Discussions: 42 675, Messages: 2 641 481, Membres: 24 761, Membres actifs: 6 518
> Bienvenue à notre nouveau membre,* Acheter Cialis Online*


On crie pas victoire trop vite là ?

----------


## Doc TB

Non. En fait ils sont auto-bannis au bout de quelques secondes par vbStopForumSpam :D

Ex :

*derdesti  	2010-05-18 18:52:06  	evdeninfo@yandex.ru  	88.231.155.90  	Result on field username - derdesti - Spammer and rejected by policy

*Buizseiscep 	2010-05-18 18:41:13 	hafillerrylaf@mail.ru 	109.185.144.185 	Result on field ip - 109.185.144.185 - Spammer and rejected by policy

Mais bon, je ne doute pas que certains passeront à travers les mailles du filet tout de même

----------


## Froyok

C'est quoi le problème en fait, grosse attaque de bot ? Tous du même coin ?

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est vrai que ça fuse maintenant  ::): 

Par contre je pige pas un truc : si ces deux là ont été bannished "en quelques secondes" par la super AI du forum, qu'est ce qui a bien pu causer le ralentissement de cette matinée  ::blink::

----------


## Anton

Doc a ptête fait une maj de sécurité.
Ou rattrapé tout le retard vB  ::P:

----------


## Doc TB

> C'est vrai que ça fuse maintenant 
> 
> Par contre je pige pas un truc : si ces deux là ont été bannished "en quelques secondes" par la super AI du forum, qu'est ce qui a bien pu causer le ralentissement de cette matinée


Bah je viens de l'installer le plugin la :D

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Bah je viens de l'installer le plugin la :D


Arzo, tout s'explique  ::P: 

Bien joué Doc, no spamaran  :;):

----------


## Squaresof

hi hi je n'arrive plus a mettre d'image, normal  ::sad:: ? ou je suis un manchot  ::ninja:: .

----------


## ShinSH

Cpc.cx m'a retourné une erreur lorsque j'ai essayé de compresser l'url suivante:
http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/u...on-manual.html

Au passage, l'url est tellement longue que la fin est masquée par le bouton. Résultat, je ne peux pas vérifier si le texte est bon... C'est pas très ergonomique...

----------


## kilfou

Petit plantage à l'instant : serveur surchargé.

----------


## user451

Ca fait un petit bail que l'interface web de mumble balance une exception : http://mumble.canardpc.com/

Je m'en suis rendu compte car http://www.uber.fr/ contient un lien pointant dessus.

Que l'interface soit down c'est pas la fin du monde, par contre niveau sécurité c'est pas glop du tout, l'exception est du genre verbeuse : n° de version d'apache/php, ...(champs SERVER_SIGNATURE & SERVER_SOFTWARE notamment)

A noter la toute dernière ligne:



> You're seeing this error because you have DEBUG = True in your Django settings file. Change that to False, and Django will display a standard 500 page.


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Taï Lolo

La bannière Arma II DLgamer en haut de la home mène à une page sans issue :
http://canardpc.dlgamer.fr/advanced_...nd%20arrowhead _"Votre recherche n'a pas donné de résultats"_

----------


## ShinSH

Quand je clique sur Accueil en haut à gauche, ca pointe ici.
http://www.canardpc.com/index.html

Page blanche...

----------


## Templar

Moi tout va bien

----------


## jakbonhom

A chaque fois que je veux poster dans le topic des voitures, j'ai une fenêtre "authentification requise" qui s'affiche. Ca a commencé aujourd'hui et ça me le fait uniquement dans ce sujet-là. Pour info, je suis sous Firefox 3.6.6.

----------


## Taï Lolo

C'est pas lié à CPC ni à toi, c'est à cause du site où est hébergé l'image du post de Decapfour. 
démonstration  ::lol:: 

Fais lui un MP ou reporte le message à un modo.

----------


## Sim's

Le site ne serait pas en train de pédaler dans la semoule depuis quelques temps ? Chez moi certaines pages mettent un temps fou pour s'afficher par moment.

----------


## ducon

Non non, tout va bien. Ton avatar doit être hébergé sur un site de poneys qui t'envoie des ondes négatives, c'est tout.

----------


## fenrhir

Pas un bug à proprement parler, mais vous pourriez avoir un truc plus coin-coin que "En maintenance.. retour dans 2min" pendant les maintenances de CPC.com  :;):

----------


## Nonok

> Pas un bug à proprement parler, mais vous pourriez avoir un truc plus coin-coin que "En maintenance.. retour dans 2min" pendant les maintenances de CPC.com


Un générateur d'erreurs comme sur Dailymotion avec des quotes qui transpirent la qualité rédactionnelle ?

----------


## half

Desoles ca devait pas durer si longtemps...

----------


## laskov

Le pire c'est que c'est arriver pile poil quand je suis arrivé pour lire le topic sur le don pour le truc tellement secret que même la NSA ne saura rien...

----------


## Cultiste

Je tente d'aller sur le topic "CPC toujours mal rangé chez les buralistes" depuis 5 bonnes minutes et mon module Liberty Guard (sur Firefox) m'indique ceci : 


> *LibertyGuard*
> 
>              LibertyGuard has detected that you are about to enter a phishing web site.         
>         It is strongly recommended not to enter this phishing web site as it  can contain viruses or ask you for your login information.          
>         This is a fake web site created by hackers that wish to gain access to your money.         
> * lissyx.dyndns.org*


ça vient de moi ? ::O:  ou c'est un complot des buralistes  :tired:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Y a Lissyx (un membre) qui a une image en signature, qui pointe vers lissyx.dyndns.org...

Par contre je suis allé voir, c'est pas du tout du phishing (venant de la part d'un modo, ça la foutrait mal)... C'est ton LibertyGuard qui déconne !

----------


## half

Tu viens de nous démasquer  ::|: .

----------


## Cultiste

> Y a Lissyx (un membre) qui a une image en signature, qui pointe vers lissyx.dyndns.org...
> 
> Par contre je suis allé voir, c'est pas du tout du phishing (venant de la part d'un modo, ça la foutrait mal)... C'est ton LibertyGuard qui déconne !


Je me doutais un peu que ça venait de moi mais comme Liberty Guard ne semblait pas réagir sur le reste du site, j'ai préféré le signaler  ::P: 

---------- Post ajouté à 16h13 ----------




> Tu viens de nous démasquer .


C'est la crise aussi dans la presse informatique ?  :tired:

----------


## LI_In4TIC

Je sais pas si c'est voulu, mais j'ai un bouton "bannir cet utilisateur de ce thread" dans tous les threads et sur tous les membres, admins y compris.

Ha, et voulant tester le truc, je me suis auto banni du thread SupCom FA...oui je suis con. On pourrait m'en rouvrir l'accès svp?

----------


## ducon

Le bouton a disparu.

----------


## Doc TB

Bon alors, ceux qui se font ban de thread un peu n'importe comment, c'est involontaire :D Désolé pour ça...

----------


## Obiwankenoob

Error Kernell youpibananas 0x42 !

----------


## Nonok

Est-ce que c'est normal qu'on puisse pas se logguer en SSL sur CPC ? C'est vrai que ça peut paraître grotesque de vouloir se connecter en SSL mais la paranoïa me guette et c'est devenu une habitude.

----------


## ezendar

bonsoir je rencontre certains bug sur le site avec opera 10.62

- les boutons pour uploader une image ont disparus.


-sur la derniere news il y a un problème de retour à la ligne


par contre tout marche avec ie
voila

----------


## xrogaan

C'est un bug d'opéra hein, pas du site web  :;):

----------


## ezendar

je ne vois pas pourquoi
pour les retour a la ligne ca me le fait que sur  la derniere news
alors que le reste ca va 
donc direct opera hors de cause ^^

edit

 puis avec ie tout n'est pas niquel n'on plus

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne sais pas si c'est Firefox qui merde ou CPC, mais depuis tout à l'heure, petite coupure de trois minutes du forum, depuis son retour il va à deux à l'heure.

Ou alors c'est que vous êtes passé sur la gégène de secours  ::): .

----------


## half

> je ne vois pas pourquoi
> pour les retour a la ligne ca me le fait que sur  la derniere news
> alors que le reste ca va 
> donc direct opera hors de cause ^^
> 
> edit
> 
>  puis avec ie tout n'est pas niquel n'on plus
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/20ba...8b52b5908f.jpg


Ce bouton parcourir c'est quand meme une aberration du CSS2...

----------


## Tien 12

Ce n'est pas un bug a proprement parler, mais un manque de mise à jour.

Ça concerne la page des config canard: http://www.canardpc.com/config-de-canard.html qui n'en sont qu'au versions IV

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

A chaque fois que je fais une recherche, j'ai une erreur de ce type :



```
Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 134217728 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 71 bytes) in /home/cpc/www/forums/search.php on line 1155
```

----------


## theartemis

Depuis avant hier, le forum est passé en anglais, que ce soit le langage ou le format de date par exemple, j'ai vérifié dans mes options et le langage sélectionné est bien "Français."

----------


## xheyther

Ce forum est un scandale il m'empêche d'honorer le capslock-day en mettant d'autorité mes posts en minuscules.

----------


## Wobak

POURTANT Y'A MOYEN DE TOUT POSTER EN MAJUSCULES...  ::lol::

----------


## Anton

:tired:

----------


## dalgwen

Bon, c'est pas forcément un bug, mais la fiche du jeu Nation Red comporte un petit résumé de... Spelunky ?

PS: j'ai été obligé d'aller sur gamekult pour voir la note que Canard PC lui avait mis  ::P:

----------


## GrenouilleZen

Bonjour 
dans la section achat et vente PC , je passe en mode invité et j'ai mini retour en arrière des post en date du 13/10

----------


## ababakar

Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug ou si ça vient de ma connexion mais de temps en temps quand j'ouvre un thread le chargement de la page est incomplet , je vois des posts entiers mais pas tous et je ne vois pas le bas de la page. Et pourtant le navigateur ( Firefox) m'indique Terminé en bas à gauche , des fois ça s'arrange quand j'actualise et des fois non.

ça m'arrive en ce moment et je viens de voir " <!-- open content conta "  en bas d'une des pages.

----------


## ducon

À mon avis, c’est parce que Firefox/Iceweasel/Seamonkey rame, parce que le processeur ou la connexion au ternet pédale.

----------


## Frypolar

> À mon avis, c’est parce que Firefox/Iceweasel/Seamonkey rame, parce que le processeur ou la connexion au ternet pédale.


Effectivement. J'ai le même soucis quand Steam télécharge à fond le ballon ou quand quelqu'un sur la connexion est sur un logiciel torrent non paramétré qui pourrit tout le monde.

----------


## Anton

Pas forcément le bon topic mais le plus proche : le forum patine méchamment depuis quelques jours, et ça n'est pas ma connexion ; y a même parfois de nouveau le retour du "désolé, surcharge".
C'est de nouveau en train de flancher ?

----------


## Froyok

J'ai eu aussi hier soir plusieurs fois le message du serveur surchargé, par contre après j'ai pas de soucis de "patinage", tout roule chez moi.

----------


## Taï Lolo

Ces deux derniers jours, j'ai reçu les rapports des topics auxquels je suis abonné par e-mail en double. Je sais pas si ça affecte que ceux en notification "quotidienne".

----------


## Froyok

http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-1405-al...predators.html

La fiche n'est pas à jour, Boulon l'a testé depuis non ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ce n'est pas vraiment un bug ça. :tired: 

Et ce n'est pas un cas isolé (manque de temps ou de main d'oeuvre je suppose).

----------


## Nuage

Hier et aujourd'hui, je n'arrive pas à accéder à http://canardpc.com/servers.html

Après quelques minutes d'attentes, j'obtiens une page qui ressemble à ça 


Au cas où ça puisse être utile, la liste complète des erreurs: http://pastebin.com/VmUuNKUC

Testé sous FF3.6 & Chrome.

Bon c'est pas dramatique, vu que les IP des serveurs sont aussi sur le forum, mais bon.

EDIT: Ah bah tient j'avais pas vu, mais il y a d'autres choses dessous


Ce qui ne me renseigne pas beaucoup plus  ::):

----------


## Sk-flown

Ça fait 2-3 fois que mon navigateur bloque ou carrément plante sur la page d'accueil du site (trop animation flash ?), je suis avec XP sp3 et firefox 3.6.12.

----------


## half

Attention on parle maintenant du nouveau site ici.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Je sais pas vraiment si c'est un bug :
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...70&postcount=2

Le premier message est signé de ta part sur le site mais le post sur le forum est de Casque  :tired: .

----------


## half

> Je sais pas vraiment si c'est un bug :
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...70&postcount=2
> 
> Le premier message est signé de ta part sur le site mais le post sur le forum est de Casque .


Ha bon moi ca va.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Petit futé!

----------


## Kamikaze

Quand on regarde les réponses à un article dans Actualité, les accents apparaissent pas y'a des @Ã& et tout à la place. (Sous chrome en tout cas)

----------


## Shapa

Donc je disais : 

- Pour le forum je suis sous chrome, c'est ptêt a cause de ça.
- Mon IE8 veut pas afficher le contenu des news, si je clique dessus ben :



Je continue de fouiller  ::): 

Pour expliciter le problème sur la news/accéder au forum :

----------


## Phenixy

Pour les brèves vers le haut de la home, c'est généré comment? Parce que là, à part une sur ta contribution au Wiki pour EVE, toutes les autres ne concernent que World Of Goo, qui est d'ailleurs en haut du Top 5 des jeux "les plus joués" à droite (déterminé comment?).

----------


## Kamikaze

Problème ici, les images s'affiche pas (sous Chrome) :

http://www.canardpc.com/user-28506.html

----------


## Shapa

Quand on cherche un nom trop long, pas moyen de différencier les jeux.

Sinon excellent taf, il est classe le site (j'ai l'impression de critiquer sans cesses sinon  :^_^: )

----------


## Detox

> Vous trouverez ici l’ensemble des articles publiées par la communauté et la rédaction de Canard PC.


Toute pitite faute ici avec ce "e" à enlever.

----------


## Caerbannog

Aller, juste une petite remarque "ergonomique" : Il n'y a pas de lien de retour vers la home page sur le gros bandeau Canard PC du haut.

Sinon c'est chouette, j'aime beaucoup l'image de fond  ::):

----------


## NZL

Le message en alt sur le bouton "coin" (en haut à gauche en page de garde pour s'identifier) affiche le nom de la variable et pas son contenu  :;):

----------


## Anonyme957

Le wiki a quelques soucis de sauvegarde notamment. En écrivant l'article Minecraft, il m'a zappé un paragraphe énorme alors que je le validais. Rage.
J'espère que la personne chargée de la validation aura la version avec mon gros paragraphe, et pas celle émincée avec plus d'images que de textes.  ::sad:: 

Génial en tout cas ce nouveau site ! Merci !

----------


## Narushima

> Pour expliciter le problème sur la news/accéder au forum : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e94...e9285acbad.jpg


Ça me fait la même chose sous Opera.

Et autre chose, tout en bas de la page d'accueil, sous "Les Rubriques", si l'on choisi "Jeux vidéo" ou "Communauté", les news affichées sont celles de la page d'accueil de base. Par exemple en cliquant sur "jeux vidéo" on a les jurigeek, alors que ça a rien à foutre là.
Je pourrais pas dire si c'était déjà comme ça dans la version précédente.

Edit : et c'est quoi ce truc "Les Plus Joués", sur la page d'accueil ?

Edit 2 : Sur la page de validation de commande, cliquer sur "conditions générales de vente" renvoie vers la page d'accueil". Je vais vous attaquer en justice pour ça, car c'est un scandale.

----------


## Eklis

> Edit : et c'est quoi ce truc "Les Plus Joués", sur la page d'accueil ?


Quand t'es sur la fiche d'un jeu, dans la colonne de droite tu peux choisir si oui ou non t'es actif sur ledit jeu, et donc le truc Les Plus Joués comptabilise ça et montre les jeux qui ont le plus d'"actifs".  ::):

----------


## Narushima

> Quand t'es sur la fiche d'un jeu, dans la colonne de droite tu peux choisir si oui ou non t'es actif sur la fiche d'un jeu, et donc le truc Les Plus Joués comptabilisé ça et montre les jeux qui ont le plus d'"actifs".


Et si je suis passif ?
Désolé.
Merci de la réponse.

----------


## Enigma

Jaquette : pas de jaquette !
Plateformes : et les Mac alors ?

Et le nouveau site est un peu plus lourd que l'ancien non ?

Ah et on le trouve où le lien pour tof cpc ? A part tout en bas des pages.
En plus il voulait pas de mon image.

----------


## KaMy

Question, sur les fiches de jeux les parties "news" et "forum" sont modifiables seulement par les modos ou c'est automatique (pour Killing Floor par exemple ça pointe pas sur le topic actif) ?

Et quand on ajoute un jeu en favori, il y a les news en cascade et ça finit juste par "par", est-ce qu'il serait possible de coller les dates plutôt?

----------


## Galaad

> Jaquette : pas de jaquette !
> Plateformes : et les Mac alors ?
> 
> Et le nouveau site est un peu plus lourd que l'ancien non ?
> 
> Ah et on le trouve où le lien pour tof cpc ? A part tout en bas des pages.
> En plus il voulait pas de mon image.


Le site est très sympa.

Pour en revenir au message d'Enigma, peut-on rajouter les différents OS (Windows XP - Vista - Seven / Mac OS / Linux) ?
Les jeux indé sont de plus en plus présents sur toutes les plateformes (Humble bundle toussa ...).

----------


## ekOz

Pas de bug mais juste une question: c'est moi ou les font sont baveuses ?

----------


## ducon

C’est toi.

----------


## Kamikaze

"pour ajouter un tag inéxistant" y'a pas de é à inexistant.

----------


## Enigma

Je sais pas pourquoi j'ai beau être logué sur le fofo j'arrive pas à me loguer sur le site.
Ca me rafraichit la page et puis rien.

----------


## Kamikaze

Sur la page "mon compte" y'a marqué ( tout sur mes favories ) donc y'a encore le coup de l'espace à l'ouverture et à la fermeture des parenthèses (alors que bon c'est plus mieux comme ça, après chacun son style) et pis y'a pas de e à "favoris".

----------


## half

> Pour les brèves vers le haut de la home, c'est généré comment? Parce que là, à part une sur ta contribution au Wiki pour EVE, toutes les autres ne concernent que World Of Goo, qui est d'ailleurs en haut du Top 5 des jeux "les plus joués" à droite (déterminé comment?).


Actuellement c'est un tirage au sort de 8 entrer wiki, 8 entrer de test de jeux et 8 des derniers topic forum intéressant. Cela va evolué certainement.

Pour info c'est ce xml qui est utilisé : http://www.canardpc.com/faitdivers.xml




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/110...1f1951163f.jpg
> 
> Quand on cherche un nom trop long, pas moyen de différencier les jeux.
> 
> Sinon excellent taf, il est classe le site (j'ai l'impression de critiquer sans cesses sinon )


Merci c'est chose corrigée.




> Toute pitite faute ici avec ce "e" à enlever. http://ompldr.org/vM21zbA


Fixed




> Le message en alt sur le bouton "coin" (en haut à gauche en page de garde pour s'identifier) affiche le nom de la variable et pas son contenu


Coin !




> Le wiki a quelques soucis de sauvegarde notamment. En écrivant l'article Minecraft, il m'a zappé un paragraphe énorme alors que je le validais. Rage.
> J'espère que la personne chargée de la validation aura la version avec mon gros paragraphe, et pas celle émincée avec plus d'images que de textes. 
> 
> Génial en tout cas ce nouveau site ! Merci !


Il y a quelques bugs encore sur cette partie du site que je vais traiter dans les plus bref délais.




> Ça me fait la même chose sous Opera.
> 
> Et autre chose, tout en bas de la page d'accueil, sous "Les Rubriques", si l'on choisi "Jeux vidéo" ou "Communauté", les news affichées sont celles de la page d'accueil de base. Par exemple en cliquant sur "jeux vidéo" on a les jurigeek, alors que ça a rien à foutre là.
> Je pourrais pas dire si c'était déjà comme ça dans la version précédente.
> 
> Edit : et c'est quoi ce truc "Les Plus Joués", sur la page d'accueil ?
> 
> Edit 2 : Sur la page de validation de commande, cliquer sur "conditions générales de vente" renvoie vers la page d'accueil". Je vais vous attaquer en justice pour ça, car c'est un scandale.


Alors je n'ai pas le bug donc je vais essayer sur d'autre pc pour la reponse rapide.J'ai corrigé le Footer merci.Les Plus joué c'est les jeux ou la communauté est la plus active.Merci j'ai remis les conditions de ventes. (et l'erreur 403+404 au passage).

----------


## Møgluglu

Les chieurs qui ont un pseudo à coucher dehors sont punis sur la page d'accueil :


La page est en UTF-8, alors qu'apparemment les pseudos sont stockés dans la base avec un obscur codage des années 80.

----------


## ShinSH

Le titre: Canard PC, le magazine dont vous êtes le héro.

Il y a un s à héros.

----------


## half

> http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/2527/forumfail.png
> 
> Jaquette : pas de jaquette !
> Plateformes : et les Mac alors ?
> 
> Et le nouveau site est un peu plus lourd que l'ancien non ?
> 
> Ah et on le trouve où le lien pour tof cpc ? A part tout en bas des pages.
> En plus il voulait pas de mon image.


Fixed pour TF2
J'ai renommer Macintrash en Macintosh
Actuellement le nouveau site recreer les images des premiers arrivé sur les pages conserné (redimensionnement) donc il boss, d'autant plus que je bosse dessus par derrière.
Tu trouve l'outils TOF en home dans Outils.




> Question, sur les fiches de jeux les parties "news" et "forum" sont modifiables seulement par les modos ou c'est automatique (pour Killing Floor par exemple ça pointe pas sur le topic actif) ?
> 
> Et quand on ajoute un jeu en favori, il y a les news en cascade et ça finit juste par "par", est-ce qu'il serait possible de coller les dates plutôt?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1fe...dfc93ef4f0.jpg


En faite les fiches de jeux sont des recherches juste bien présenté  :;): . Donc en faite c'est automatique.

Je vais regles le soucis des par dans quelques minutes, mais les date est une bonne solution en faite.




> Le site est très sympa.
> 
> Pour en revenir au message d'Enigma, peut-on rajouter les différents OS (Windows XP - Vista - Seven / Mac OS / Linux) ?
> Les jeux indé sont de plus en plus présents sur toutes les plateformes (Humble bundle toussa ...).


Merci, c'est changé comme dit plus haut.




> "pour ajouter un tag inéxistant" y'a pas de é à inexistant.


Roger Mr Larousse.




> Sur la page "mon compte" y'a marqué ( tout sur mes favories ) donc y'a encore le coup de l'espace à l'ouverture et à la fermeture des parenthèses (alors que bon c'est plus mieux comme ça, après chacun son style) et pis y'a pas de e à "favoris".


Roger Mr Robert.




> Je sais pas pourquoi j'ai beau être logué sur le fofo j'arrive pas à me loguer sur le site.
> Ca me rafraichit la page et puis rien.


Oui ca m'a posé soucis aussi, je vais essayé de localiser le problème.

---------- Post ajouté à 12h40 ----------




> Les chieurs qui ont un pseudo à coucher dehors sont punis sur la page d'accueil :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1844544...d709783810.jpg
> 
> La page est en UTF-8, alors qu'apparemment les pseudos sont stockés dans la base avec un obscur codage des années 80.


Je mate.




> Le titre: Canard PC, le magazine dont vous êtes le héro.
> 
> Il y a un s à héros.


Fixed

----------


## Eklis

Pourquoi ne pas faire pointer la bannière principale du site vers la page d'accueil ?

----------


## half

> Pourquoi ne pas faire pointer la bannière principale du site vers la page d'accueil ?


Je vais finir par le faire mais le soucis est que la bannière du site est l'image de fond et donc va falloir que je fasse un zone cliquable et j'aime pas ca. En plus le bouton ACTUS fait deja ca  ::P: .

----------


## Eklis

> Je vais finir par le faire mais le soucis est que la bannière du site est l'image de fond et donc va falloir que je fasse un zone cliquable et j'aime pas ca. En plus le bouton ACTUS fait deja ca .


Okay !

Certes le bouton Actus le fait déjà mais ça fait très bizarre de pas avoir en haut et/ou à gauche de la page un vrai gros lien qui te dise "SALUT, ICI C'EST POUR RETOURNER A LA HOMEPAGE".  ::): 

En tout cas super boulot sur le site, bravo half. On pense tous à toi, même étouffés sous le poids mort des cadeaux.

----------


## Vroum

Sur le wiki en édition :

G*é*stion des tags => Gestion

----------


## olih

Petite remarque :
Pour les pages wiki, les liens ne sont pas visuellement différenciés du reste du texte. C'est assez perturbant à la lecture.

----------


## Eklis

Sur la colonne de droite, sous "Les outils" : il manque un "é à "Tof, l'h*e*bergeur d'image".

----------


## half

> Sur le wiki en édition :
> 
> G*é*stion des tags => Gestion


Done




> Petite remarque :
> Pour les pages wiki, les liens ne sont pas visuellement différenciés du reste du texte. C'est assez perturbant à la lecture.


Et un beau rouge qui tache ! UN !




> Sur la colonne de droite, sous "Les outils" : il manque un "é à "Tof, l'h*e*bergeur d'image".


Fixed

----------


## olih

> Done
> 
> 
> 
> Et un beau rouge qui tache ! UN !
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed


Classe ! Là on voit  ::ninja:: .

----------


## ducon

Au fait, quand on est trop rapide et qu’il ne reste qu’une seconde avant une recherche, tu pourrais enlever le s à « 1 secondes » ?

----------


## Eklis

Quand un jeu fait partie d'un groupe (ou qu'on édite sa fiche pour que ce soit le cas), c'est marqué "Appartiens au groupe" alors que ça devrait être "Appartien*t* au groupe".

----------


## half

> Au fait, quand on est trop rapide et qu’il ne reste qu’une seconde avant une recherche, tu pourrais enlever le s à « 1 secondes » ?


Sur le forum ?




> Quand un jeu fait partie d'un groupe (ou qu'on édite sa fiche pour que ce soit le cas), c'est marqué "Appartiens au groupe" alors que ça devrait être "Appartien*t* au groupe".


Done

----------


## ducon

> Sur le forum ?


Oui, quand on clique trop souvent sur « Derniers messages ».

----------


## Eklis

Bon je refais mon gros chiant : le lien que tu as mis sur la bannière du site pointe vers la page actuelle, pas vers la page d'accueil.

----------


## half

Ha bon moi ca va  ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

Et les apostrophes sont carrément foireuses, elles s'affichent plus bas que les points sur les "i".

----------


## Tiri

Ce serait bien d'avoir les noms des plateformes avec des majuscules (ex: PS3 au lieu de ps3).
Ca fait un peu moche la quand même.

----------


## half

> Ce serait bien d'avoir les noms des plateformes avec des majuscules (ex: PS3 au lieu de ps3).
> Ca fait un peu moche la quand même.


En effet corrigé.

----------


## Drumclem

Quelques petites bricoles:
-Sur cette page: http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-1117-ev...ne-test-1.html, attention, avis de la communaut*é*, sans e à la fin.
-Serait-il possible d'afficher les noms des auteurs des articles? Sur le sommaire du dernier numéro, on ne voit nulle part que c'est Maria Kalash qui écrit (à part sur le topic correspondant dans le forum).
-Quand je suis sur n'importe quelle page autre que la page d'accueil, le cadre sur la droite DLGamer m'affiche ça:


Bug observé sous Chrome 8 & 9.

Bon courage pour l'optimisation du site, très chouette projet bien ambitieux!

----------


## Narushima

> -Quand je suis sur n'importe quelle page autre que la page d'accueil, le cadre sur la droite DLGamer m'affiche ça:
> 
> 
> Bug observé sous Chrome 8 & 9.


Pareil avec Opera 11.

----------


## Anton

Pas un bug, juste un avis : je trouve que la police de base (Times ? Arial ?) pour la date, les citations (il serait pas un peu temps d'en mettre de nouvelles avec la centaine proposée depuis lors ?) et le_ "vous êtes ici..."_ est inesthétique, surtout en italique. Ça fait site perso, et je trouve que c'est assez moche au détriment de la charte graphique.

La pagination "p0x" pour les onglets, suivie de majuscules me choque.

Enfin, quand y a pas d'avatar, ça met ça :



Et je sais pas pourquoi, au lieu ou en complément de "Mes potes", j'aurais mis "Mon crew"  :^_^:  tkt tavu  ::P:

----------


## Vroum

Pas forcément un bug mais ça me parait bizarre quand même.
Si je met un lien vers un dossier du wiki en cours de rédaction, les autres membres arrivent sur une superbe 404.
Par contre, en étant déconnecté, j'arrive sur le dossier.

Edit : j'en rajoute un peu.
J'ai ça

Le "se n'est" devrait plutôt prendre un "c".

----------


## Narm

Heu les stats CPU-Z sont passées à l'as avec la nouvelle version ?

----------


## NZL

// Mode mégachieur orthographique ON

Copyright © 2003-2999 (au moins on est peinard) (cf. en bas du site) => un S à peinards, vous êtes plusieurs  :;): 

// Suspension temporaire du mode mégachieur orthographique

----------


## Mantalo

Je reposte ce que j'ai mis dans les suggestions d'amélioration :

Une remarque sur le nouveau site : sur la page de Fallout New Vegas, il y a un souci sur les liens du forum. Comme c'est le jeu à la mode, et que je ne doute pas que des canards courageux (ou moi ... plus tard) s'attaqueront à la fiche, il faudrait le corriger assez vite.

edit : ah oui, on voit aussi deux fois le numéro 219 apparaitre. Je sais que vos articles sur la convention ont été un succès, mais bon.

Autre remarque, si je fais une recherche sur "Void", le moteur de recherche du site ne me trouve rien, mais "the void" marche très bien.

Merci en tout cas de mettre tout ça à la disposition des canards, je trouve ça courageux ! Et nouveau.

----------


## ducon

> // Mode mégachieur orthographique ON
> 
> Copyright © 2003-2999 (au moins on est peinard) (cf. en bas du site) => un S à peinards, vous êtes plusieurs 
> 
> // Suspension temporaire du mode mégachieur orthographique


Peut-être, mais « on » est du singulier.

----------


## Wobak

Quand "on" remplace "nous", on peut accorder l'adjectif.

----------


## ducon

Et quand on dit « « On » est un con. » ?  ::wacko::

----------


## NZL

> Peut-être, mais « on » est du singulier.


Pour l'explication détaillée : http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/on#fr-pronom-pers




> Dans tous les cas, le verbe se conjugue à la troisième personne du  singulier, mais l’attribut suivant le verbe s’accorde avec le sujet implicite  du verbe. 
> _On est désolés._

----------


## DrGurdil

Je sais pas si ça a déjà été remonté mais sur le RSS du nouveau site les apostrophes et autres sont toujours échappés, du genre :



> Il n\'y a pas que de bonnes nouvelles en cette fin d\'année 2010 mouvementée. Il y a aussi les espoirs déçus et les belles idées qui s\'enfuient... Dans cet exemple il y a la démocratie en Côte-d\'Ivoire...


Pour la dernière news en date

----------


## Narushima

Si je veux citer une news dans ma réponse sur le forum, elle s'affiche comme ça :
Il faut l\'admettre, on a tous beau prendre la d&eacute;faite comme partie int&eacute;grante du jeu vid&eacute;o, certains jeux ont su nous faire litt&eacute;ralement d&eacute;railler les m&eacute;ninges.

----------


## scorpinou

Salut,

Premier message sur le forum.
Et première remarque, c'est peut-être normal, me direz-vous : quand on est anonyme, aucun lien vers les images n'est valide sur les posts du forum.
Un petit soucis également avec les vidéos Youtube (quand elles s'affichent autrement que sous la forme [*YOUTUBE]Rt564sdQSda45[/YOUTUBE] sans l'astérisque) dans les commentaires, sur le site : cf pièce jointe.

Bon courage pour le reste & keep going.

----------


## CaeDron

Mode édition :

Jacquette.

Jacquette.

Ja*c*quette.

----------


## Eklis



----------


## glanumf

Heu, sur le site en haut a gauche, j'ai Samedi 01 Janvier, 2010!  ::P: 

rapport de bug, toussa! toussa!
Alors que bon, c'est vendredi 1er janvier 2010!   ::wacko::

----------


## Narushima

En visionnant une news, si je fais un clic de la molette de la souris sur "aller au forum", le nouvel onglet qui s'ouvre s'appelle "iframe de post reply", et c'est juste le cadre de réponse rapide qu'on trouve sous la news.
Donc c'est pas cool.
Opera 11.

----------


## Akajouman

> Heu, sur le site en haut a gauche, j'ai Samedi 01 Janvier, 2010! 
> 
> rapport de bug, toussa! toussa!
> Alors que bon, c'est vendredi 1er janvier 2010!


On est SAMEDI 1er Janvier 2011 hein!  :;): 

Seule l'année déconne.

----------


## Mantalo

> Je reposte ce que j'ai mis dans les suggestions d'amélioration :
> 
> Une remarque sur le nouveau site : sur la page de Fallout New Vegas, il y a un souci sur les liens du forum. Comme c'est le jeu à la mode, et que je ne doute pas que des canards courageux (ou moi ... plus tard) s'attaqueront à la fiche, il faudrait le corriger assez vite.
> 
> edit : ah oui, on voit aussi deux fois le numéro 219 apparaitre. Je sais que vos articles sur la convention ont été un succès, mais bon.
> 
> Autre remarque, si je fais une recherche sur "Void", le moteur de recherche du site ne me trouve rien, mais "the void" marche très bien.
> 
> Merci en tout cas de mettre tout ça à la disposition des canards, je trouve ça courageux ! Et nouveau.


Je continue avec mes remarques sur le moteur de recherche. Promo de the settlers 7 sur steam, je veux regarder ce qu'en pense CPC. Si je recherche settlers, il ne me trouve que rise of an empire. Si je recherche the settlers, j'ai plus de choix mais je n'arrive pas à valider ma sélection (en gros, impossible d'accéder à la fiche). Par ailleurs, il y a des choix redondants : tag :the settlers 7, jeux: the settlers 7, tag: the settlers VII.

Bon courage pour réparer toutes ces petites erreurs ! (et si au passage on me disait ce que vaut le jeu, je suis preneur  :;): ).

----------


## sosoran

Alors je sais pas si c'est un bug mais la fiche que j'ai fait sur Aquaria a été recopié sans la mise en page et du coup ca ne ressemble plus à rien  ::(: 




> Présentation
> Aquaria Aquaria est un jeu indépendant développé par Alec Holowka et Derek Yu, sorti le 7 décembre 2007 sur PC, puis en 2008 sur Mac OSX et en 2010 sur Linux. On y contrôle une ''naïade'', une sorte d’humanoïde aquatique, dans de magnifiques environnements aquatiques en 2D. C'est un jeu d'aventure dans un style proche des Metroid ou des Castlevania : le héros évolue dans des environnements très ouverts et qui comportent de nombreux passages, toutefois on ne peut accéder à ces passages dès le début du jeu, il faut en effet attendre d'avoir les pouvoirs adéquats. Il s'apparente également à Ecco The Dolphin pour ses environnements. Aquaria alterne les phases d'explorations, de combats et de contemplations (oui, oui). Le jeu est en anglais, toutefois vu le peu de texte, la connaissance de la langue n'est pas nécessairement requise, elle permet malgré tout de mieux apprécier les quelques passages narrés de l'aventure, d'autant que ceux-ci sont de très bonne qualité. Il existe toutefois une traduction française à cette adresse : http://fr.aquaria.free.fr/telecharger.html (uniquement pour la version PC). Le jeu contient également un éditeur de niveau et est passé en open source en 2009 à l'occasion du premier Humble Indie Bundle. Quelques notes et prix reçus : Score de 82 sur Metacritic (note moyenne donnée par les critiques, sur 100) : 17/20 sur jv.com 8/10 sur CPC Reçu le grand prix IGF en 2007 Il est disponible à 19,99 euro sur Steam et à 16 euros sur le site officiel (ou 30 dollars pour la version mac). Quelques liens : Jeu sur steam : http://store.steampowered.com/app/24420/ Site du développeur : http://www.bit-blot.com/aquaria/ Soundtrack (magnifique) : http://infiniteammo.bandcamp.com/alb...nal-soundtrack Démo du jeu : http://www.bit-blot.com/aquaria/demo.html Trailer Youtube : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqY9mDOw-UI

----------


## Mantalo

Petit bug (non je ne reparlerai pas de la fonction recherche  ::siffle:: ) : j'accède à la fiche Sherlock Holmes - le mystère de la momie. Je décide de la mettre à jour, simplement sur les infos du premier pavé (date de sortie et autre)...et ma saisie n'est pas prise en compte ! Par contre, ma création du groupe Sherlock Holmes l'est. Je retente en essayant de rattacher ce jeu à ce nouveau groupe, rien ne se passe. 

Ou bien j'ai la poisse ou je rate une étape quelque part...

----------


## CaeDron

Faut attendre un peu. Ça fait pareil pour moi.

Je crois que c'est half qui gère la validation de ces trucs.

----------


## Mantalo

> Faut attendre un peu. Ça fait pareil pour moi.
> 
> Je crois que c'est half qui gère la validation de ces trucs.


Tu dois avoir raison : ç'est visible maintenant.

----------


## Darth

Pas un bug, mais augmenter un peu la taille de la police serait sympa. Pour ma part je n'arrive pas a lire les textes, pire que du taille 6. Et c'est usant de zoomer puis dezoomer en partant du site.

J'ai peut être raté une fonctionnalité d'augmentation de caractère directement sur le site cela dit.

----------


## ducon

Ctrl KP+ est ton ami, ou alors Ctrl molette.

----------


## Darth

> Et c'est usant de zoomer puis dezoomer en partant du site.





> Ctrl KP+ est ton ami, ou alors Ctrl molette.


Je me suis peut être mal exprimé mais ça se ressemble beaucoup..

----------


## Narushima

C'est pas grand chose mais faudrait virer "Basilik Games" de la list des développerus et éditeurs, vu que c'est en fait "Basilisk", que j'ai ajouté.

----------


## Anton

Le forum [en] chie grave depuis 3 jours.

----------


## SeanRon

Petite suggestion concernant l'editeur du kwikwi:
Lorsqu'on s'éternise sur la page d'édition pour y écrire et/ou y peaufiner sa page, il arrive ( et ça m'est arrivé ) que le temps de session soit écoulé au moment de poster son chef d'œuvre. Et la : DRAMA !!!

Il serait utile et rassurant d'avoir un système de sauvegarde de notre pavé, un peu à la manière du brouillon de google mail. 

Techniquement, je me permet de recommander un système simple et efficace. Un bouton "enregistrer un brouillon" qui inscrit la page en cours d'édition dans un cookie, sans tenir compte du système de session. simple, efficace.

Ce même système pour enregistrer automatiquement le texte au moment fatidique où l'utilisateur envoie sa page. Ainsi si la session est terminée, le texte peu être récupéré aussitôt dès la ré-authentification effectuée.

Après vous faîtes comme vous voulez, huhu... En tout cas, bon coup de chapeau pour cette nouvelle version du site et bonne continuation à l'équipe.

----------


## Taï Lolo

http://apc.canardpc.com/ est tout cassay ! (erreur mysql)

----------


## Grimar

Je ne peux pas faire de recherche, j'ai le message suivant :
Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 134217728 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 71 bytes) in /home/cpc/www/forums/search.php on line 1012

----------


## Yshuya

> Pas un bug, mais augmenter un peu la taille de la police serait sympa. Pour ma part je n'arrive pas a lire les textes, pire que du taille 6. Et c'est usant de zoomer puis dezoomer en partant du site.
> 
> J'ai peut être raté une fonctionnalité d'augmentation de caractère directement sur le site cela dit.



Je trouve aussi que c'est un peu exagéré niveau police. J'ose même pas imaginer sur un écran de Eeepc.

---------- Post ajouté à 14h58 ----------




> Ctrl KP+ est ton ami, ou alors Ctrl molette.



Ctrl molette cela dérègle complètement la page.

Et quand tes réso max, tu fais comment ? ::|:

----------


## ducon

Tu changes l’affichage des polices dans les réglages de Firefox, ou carrément de Windows.

----------


## Say hello

J'ai un truc bizarre quand je fais une recherche:




> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 134217728 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 71 bytes) in /home/cpc/www/forums/search.php on line 1155


Sur page blanche.

La recherche était:



> jeux plus joué


J'ai tenté avec des tas de connerie de mot de recherche j'ai aucun problème.. wtf.  :tired: 

Edit:
Etrangement ça bug pas si je mets "joués" au lieu de "joué", c'est un vérificateur d'accord de nombre?  ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

Vu que c'est half qui a fait le code, la recherche marche que si tu fais des fautes d'orthographe.

----------


## Say hello

Bah là elle marche une fois que j'ai corrigé la faute, donc justement je comprend pas.

----------


## Narushima

En tous cas ça ne me le fait pas.

----------


## Meuh*

Petit bug : sur cet article à propos du dossier TF2 fait par les canards, le lien vers le dossier en question est incorrect.

 ::sad::

----------


## Kaede

> Le forum [en] chie grave depuis 3 jours.


A ce propos, est-ce que je suis le seul à ne pas arriver à me logger avec Firefox ? J'ai le message de log mais les champs user/mdp restent vides et je ne suis pas connecté. Avec IE ça marche.
Je suspecte un problème venant directement de Firefox mais je serais curieux de savoir si je suis ou pas seul dans ce cas.

----------


## ducon

Chez moi ça marche™.

----------


## TheOnlyPA

> A ce propos, est-ce que je suis le seul à ne pas arriver à me logger avec Firefox ? J'ai le message de log mais les champs user/mdp restent vides et je ne suis pas connecté. Avec IE ça marche.
> Je suspecte un problème venant directement de Firefox mais je serais curieux de savoir si je suis ou pas seul dans ce cas.


Chez moi ça fonctionne mais ça ne m'affiche pas mon log. Il faut que je passe par le forum et retourne sur le site pour que ça m'affiche loggé et que ça me mette l'onglet de mon compte. Je suppose que c'est une question de gestion de cookies, mais ça fonctionnait parfaitement dans la précédente version.
Firefox 3.6.13
Windows XP

----------


## Froyok

Cette news n'a pas de sujet sur le forum ?
http://www.canardpc.com/news-52324-f...pitoyable.html

Je ne trouve pas le topic et quand on clique sur "réaction 0" on options l'erreur :
"Discussion spécifié(e) non valide. Si vous suivez un lien valide, veuillez notifier l'administrateur".

----------


## kilfou

J'allais faire remonter aussi.

Pour info, ça m'apparaît comme modéré sur le forum.

PS : j'ai pas spécialement hâte de me frotter à la V3 du Newser made in half.  ::ninja::

----------


## rOut

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été reporté, mais les "réponses rapides" sous chrome, sur le forum, se comportent comme un double post et chargent la page avancée en indiquant "délai de post trop court, veuillez attendre 10s".

---------- Post ajouté à 19h45 ----------

Enfin... des fois, là ça ne me l'a pas fait.

---------- Post ajouté à 19h46 ----------

Ha, en fait c'est dans le cas d'une fusion de double post visiblement.

Et puis aussi l'édition rapide ne fonctionne pas... :/

----------


## Kaede

> Chez moi ça fonctionne mais ça ne m'affiche pas mon log. Il faut que je passe par le forum et retourne sur le site pour que ça m'affiche loggé et que ça me mette l'onglet de mon compte. Je suppose que c'est une question de gestion de cookies, mais ça fonctionnait parfaitement dans la précédente version.
> Firefox 3.6.13
> Windows XP


Merci beaucoup, cette astuce fonctionne pour moi.

----------


## TheOnlyPA

> Merci beaucoup, cette astuce fonctionne pour moi.


De rien ;-) A noter que ça me le fait aussi sous Opera mobile sur mon téléphone.

----------


## Mantalo

On peut toujours faire remonter les bugs ou bien il faut attendre qu'Half ait terminé son bain dans la matrice pour signaler d'autres problèmes?

----------


## Narushima

Sur le top 5 de la rédac, ici, en cliquant sur Team Fortress 2 on tombe sur Half-Life 2.

----------


## SeanRon

Les configs de la boutique redirigent vers des pages 404 de mat.net.

http://www.canardpc.com/boutique-config.html

----------


## Froyok

La dernière news de GMB est bien signé sur le site, mais une fois sur le forum le premier est rédigé par un visiteur (guest) :
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=53165

----------


## Enigma

Bon j'arrive pas à me connecter sur le site. A chaquefois que j'essaie ça me confirme ma connection, retour sur le site,  mais je suis pas marqué comme connecté.

----------


## Narushima

Après t'être connecté, va sur le forum puis revient sur le site, apparemment ça marche.

----------


## Froyok

Les pubs DLGamer sont à la ramasse (adblock non activé) :


Pas d'images, et le premier lien renvois vers un 404.

----------


## johnclaude

Bonsoir.
Je voulais ouvertement dire que les modérateurs du forum canardpc.com sont nuls en orthographe, les messages privés de ban contiennent une faute d'orthographe .
Comme je suis un salaud je les laisserai chercher par eux même et terminerai donc ce message par  :haha:

----------


## Wobak

> Bonsoir.
> Je voulais ouvertement dire que les modérateurs du forum canardpc.com sont nuls en orthographe, les messages privés de ban contiennent une faute d'orthographe .
> Comme je suis un salaud je les laisserai chercher par eux même et terminerai donc ce message par


Sauf que les messages privés de ban n'ont pas été préparés par l'équipe de modération  ::ninja:: 

 :haha:  toi même !

Et puis d'abord c'est une faute de conjugaison  ::ninja::

----------


## johnclaude

J'avais  :haha:  en premier, du coup le tien ne compte pas.  :Cigare:

----------


## Ezechiel

La modération décline toute responsabilité quand aux fautes de frappes des admins du forum.

----------


## b0b0

> La modération décline toute responsabilité quand aux fautes de frappes des admins du forum.

----------


## Narushima

La fiche de jeu de "The Oddbox" à deux "x", faudrait corriger ça.
Et "retour vers le futur" devrait s'appeler "Back to the future - Episode 1", vu qu'il n'y a pas de version française.
Et le texte du test de "Battlefield : Bad Company 2 - Vietnam" est sur la page du vieux "Battlefield Vietnam".

----------


## DrGurdil

> La fiche de jeu de "The Oddbox" à deux "x", faudrait corriger ça.


Ce n'est pas une faute

----------


## Narushima

Ah ouais, je l'avais vu écrit avec un seul "x" partout ailleurs en fait.

----------


## Qat

Dans la vignette DLgamer, les addons pour les Sims3 sont annoncées comme le jeu complet, idem pour la jaquette, ce qui donne l'impression qu'on peut avoir le jeu pour 10€.

----------


## archer hawke

Problème sur les balises templatephpbb sur le lien suivant : 
http://www.canardpc.com/info-lopsi%202.html
dans la partie Forum, dans le bloc list_forum.

----------


## bibill

Sous IE8, 64.

Courament (une sur 10 environ) le corps des news est invisible sur le site mais visible par le forum.

----------


## Tiri

Encore une fois, l'article Le jeu vidéo rétrofutur s'invite dans votre salon. est rédigé par un invité si on passe dans la partie commentaire dans le forum.

----------


## rjaco31

Pas vraiment un bug, mais la config à 1k€ renvoit vers un lien mort sur materiel.net  ::o:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le moteur de recherche ne fonctionne pas correctement :

Si tu fais une recherche sur un groupe de forums, il ne trouve pas de résultats.
Par exemple en cherchant "Fallout" dans "Jeux vidéos", il ne trouve rien.
Par contre en descendant d'un échelon et en cherchant Fallout dans "Jeux Videos sur PC" ça roule.

----------


## Silver

> Petit bug : sur cet article à propos du dossier TF2 fait par les canards, le lien vers le dossier en question est incorrect.


Visiblement ce sont tous les liens vers les dossiers mods qui sont incorrects.

La page Wiki des dossiers mods fonctionne elle, mais ne montre que le dossier sur Dragon Age. Pour les liens des dossiers qui étaient dans les news, par exemple :

- News  TTT - Dossier TTT
- News Dystopia - Dossier Dystopia
- News The Haunted - The Haunted
- etc.

Ne fonctionnent pas (oui, c'était un piège  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## -nico-

Sur le kwikwi :

Impossible d'uploader une image via le champ prévu dans le kwikwi. Quand j'uploade une image, au lieu de voir une miniature, il n'y a tout simplement rien qui apparait.

La gestion des pages fonctionne de manière très aléatoire. J'ai déjà vu toute mes pages et textes disparaitre sans prévenir, remettant tout à zéro; tout comme, à l'instant, le site subit une espèce d'attaque meta-physique l'empêchant d'afficher quoi que ce soit.

La gestion des tags ne semble pas fonctionner non plus, ou alors je n'ai pas compris le système mais je n'arrive pas à sélectionner un tag. 

A quoi sert le champ illustrations ? On peut parcourir les fichiers et choisir un truc, mais on ne peut pas envoyer vu qu'il n'y a aucun bouton oO et elle irait où l'image de toute façon ? 

Ça manque d'un aperçu, une idée de ce que ça donnera une fois en ligne sur le site. Je prépare un dossier avec pas mal de contenu et j'aimerai bien savoir quelle gueule ça a avant de balancer le bousin.

----------


## Froyok

> Les pubs DLGamer sont à la ramasse (adblock non activé) :
> 
> http://uppix.net/1/2/a/fb79d658236e8...802354caa9.jpg
> Pas d'images, et le premier lien renvois vers un 404.


De nouveau le même problème, le deuxième lien renvois vers silent hunter, tandis que le premier est un 404.

----------


## Narushima

Faudrait supprimer "Gamergate" de la liste des éditeurs, et laisser "Gamersgate", qui est la bonne orthographe.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Faudrait supprimer "Gamergate" de la liste des éditeurs, et laisser "Gamersgate", qui est la bonne orthographe.


Ca je peux faire, et je l'ai fait. Pour le reste, faut spammer Half comme des tarés. Il va craquer.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je voudrais pas vous faire de la peine, mais le site est tout pas beau sous IE7  (+ Windows Vista) :



A mon corps défendant, bien sûr, mais je ne peux pas utiliser d'autre navigateur au taf.

----------


## Narushima

> Pour le reste, faut spammer Half comme des tarés. Il va craquer.


Il lit même pas ce topic ? :tired:

----------


## ShinSH

Parfois.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Parfois.


Quand il a le temps.
Entre Eve Online, Magicka et autres, s'pas facile facile la vie de webmaster Taïwanais.

----------


## half

Bein je lis le topic mais en ce moment je suis sur autre chose je peux pas tout voir/faire a la fois hein...

----------


## half

> Petit bug : sur cet article à propos du dossier TF2 fait par les canards, le lien vers le dossier en question est incorrect.


Va falloir que je rerentre les dossiers mode dans le kwikwi et faire des redirection en dur.




> Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été reporté, mais les "réponses rapides" sous chrome, sur le forum, se comportent comme un double post et chargent la page avancée en indiquant "délai de post trop court, veuillez attendre 10s".
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 19h45 ----------
> 
> Enfin... des fois, là ça ne me l'a pas fait.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 19h46 ----------
> 
> Ha, en fait c'est dans le cas d'une fusion de double post visiblement.
> ...


Heu ok




> Sur le top 5 de la rédac, ici, en cliquant sur Team Fortress 2 on tombe sur Half-Life 2.


Fixed




> Les configs de la boutique redirigent vers des pages 404 de mat.net.
> 
> http://www.canardpc.com/boutique-config.html


Fixed (admin pour la redac maintenant)




> Bon j'arrive pas à me connecter sur le site. A chaquefois que j'essaie ça me confirme ma connection, retour sur le site,  mais je suis pas marqué comme connecté.


Essais de virer les cookies.




> Dans la vignette DLgamer, les addons pour les Sims3 sont annoncées comme le jeu complet, idem pour la jaquette, ce qui donne l'impression qu'on peut avoir le jeu pour 10€.


Ouai il y a un soucis la dessus c'est noté dans le bug tracker pour plus tard.




> Sous IE8, 64.
> 
> Courament (une sur 10 environ) le corps des news est invisible sur le site mais visible par le forum.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/310...5d67d3b3d4.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/39c...96b644ce4e.jpg


Noté en bug tracker (mais ca viens surment des copier coller de word).




> Le moteur de recherche ne fonctionne pas correctement :
> 
> Si tu fais une recherche sur un groupe de forums, il ne trouve pas de résultats.
> Par exemple en cherchant "Fallout" dans "Jeux vidéos", il ne trouve rien.
> Par contre en descendant d'un échelon et en cherchant Fallout dans "Jeux Videos sur PC" ça roule.


Il y a un soucis sur les groupes de jeu je suis dessus.




> Visiblement ce sont tous les liens vers les dossiers mods qui sont incorrects.
> 
> La page Wiki des dossiers mods fonctionne elle, mais ne montre que le dossier sur Dragon Age. Pour les liens des dossiers qui étaient dans les news, par exemple :
> 
> - News  TTT - Dossier TTT
> - News Dystopia - Dossier Dystopia
> - News The Haunted - The Haunted
> - etc.
> 
> Ne fonctionnent pas (oui, c'était un piège ).


Va falloir que je rerentre les dossiers mode dans le kwikwi et faire des redirection en dur.




> Je voudrais pas vous faire de la peine, mais le site est tout pas beau sous IE7  (+ Windows Vista) :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/7ee3...2687da78ed.jpg
> 
> A mon corps défendant, bien sûr, mais je ne peux pas utiliser d'autre navigateur au taf.


Bein faut mettre son navigateur à jour...

---------- Post ajouté à 08h41 ----------




> Pas forcément un bug mais ça me parait bizarre quand même.
> Si je met un lien vers un dossier du wiki en cours de rédaction, les autres membres arrivent sur une superbe 404.
> Par contre, en étant déconnecté, j'arrive sur le dossier.
> 
> Edit : j'en rajoute un peu.
> J'ai ça
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/01ee...f633538674.jpg
> Le "se n'est" devrait plutôt prendre un "c".


Fixed et j'ai mis ce.




> Heu les stats CPU-Z sont passées à l'as avec la nouvelle version ?


Oui




> // Mode mégachieur orthographique ON
> 
> Copyright © 2003-2999 (au moins on est peinard) (cf. en bas du site) => un S à peinards, vous êtes plusieurs 
> 
> // Suspension temporaire du mode mégachieur orthographique


Fixed




> Je reposte ce que j'ai mis dans les suggestions d'amélioration :
> 
> Une remarque sur le nouveau site : sur la page de Fallout New Vegas, il y a un souci sur les liens du forum. Comme c'est le jeu à la mode, et que je ne doute pas que des canards courageux (ou moi ... plus tard) s'attaqueront à la fiche, il faudrait le corriger assez vite.
> 
> edit : ah oui, on voit aussi deux fois le numéro 219 apparaitre. Je sais que vos articles sur la convention ont été un succès, mais bon.
> 
> Autre remarque, si je fais une recherche sur "Void", le moteur de recherche du site ne me trouve rien, mais "the void" marche très bien.
> 
> Merci en tout cas de mettre tout ça à la disposition des canards, je trouve ça courageux ! Et nouveau.


Merci fixed. Je retiré l'entré dans la liste des topic forum car present en liste des news mais j'affichais quand mem le bloc vide du coup.

----------


## half

> Je sais pas si ça a déjà été remonté mais sur le RSS du nouveau site les apostrophes et autres sont toujours échappés, du genre :
> 
> Pour la dernière news en date


Noté en bug trackeur.




> Salut,
> 
> Premier message sur le forum.
> Et première remarque, c'est peut-être normal, me direz-vous : quand on est anonyme, aucun lien vers les images n'est valide sur les posts du forum.
> Un petit soucis également avec les vidéos Youtube (quand elles s'affichent autrement que sous la forme [*YOUTUBE]Rt564sdQSda45[/YOUTUBE] sans l'astérisque) dans les commentaires, sur le site : cf pièce jointe.
> 
> Bon courage pour le reste & keep going.


Noté en bug trackeur.




> Mode édition :
> 
> Jacquette.
> 
> Jacquette.
> 
> Ja*c*quette.


Fixed




> Heu, sur le site en haut a gauche, j'ai Samedi 01 Janvier, 2010! 
> 
> rapport de bug, toussa! toussa!
> Alors que bon, c'est vendredi 1er janvier 2010!


Fixed




> En visionnant une news, si je fais un clic de la molette de la souris sur "aller au forum", le nouvel onglet qui s'ouvre s'appelle "iframe de post reply", et c'est juste le cadre de réponse rapide qu'on trouve sous la news.
> Donc c'est pas cool.
> Opera 11.


Noté en bug trackeur.




> Alors je sais pas si c'est un bug mais la fiche que j'ai fait sur Aquaria a été recopié sans la mise en page et du coup ca ne ressemble plus à rien


Normal pas de mise en page sur les presentations. Pour un article complet utilisez le kwikwi.




> Petite suggestion concernant l'editeur du kwikwi:
> Lorsqu'on s'éternise sur la page d'édition pour y écrire et/ou y peaufiner sa page, il arrive ( et ça m'est arrivé ) que le temps de session soit écoulé au moment de poster son chef d'œuvre. Et la : DRAMA !!!
> 
> Il serait utile et rassurant d'avoir un système de sauvegarde de notre pavé, un peu à la manière du brouillon de google mail. 
> 
> Techniquement, je me permet de recommander un système simple et efficace. Un bouton "enregistrer un brouillon" qui inscrit la page en cours d'édition dans un cookie, sans tenir compte du système de session. simple, efficace.
> 
> Ce même système pour enregistrer automatiquement le texte au moment fatidique où l'utilisateur envoie sa page. Ainsi si la session est terminée, le texte peu être récupéré aussitôt dès la ré-authentification effectuée.
> 
> Après vous faîtes comme vous voulez, huhu... En tout cas, bon coup de chapeau pour cette nouvelle version du site et bonne continuation à l'équipe.


Noté en bug trackeur.




> Petit bug : sur cet article à propos du dossier TF2 fait par les canards, le lien vers le dossier en question est incorrect.


Faut que je rerentre les dossiers mods.




> A ce propos, est-ce que je suis le seul à ne pas arriver à me logger avec Firefox ? J'ai le message de log mais les champs user/mdp restent vides et je ne suis pas connecté. Avec IE ça marche.
> Je suspecte un problème venant directement de Firefox mais je serais curieux de savoir si je suis ou pas seul dans ce cas.


Sous FF tu avais les cookies et pas sous IE. Essais de virer les cookies.




> Sur le top 5 de la rédac, ici, en cliquant sur Team Fortress 2 on tombe sur Half-Life 2.


Fixed

----------


## CaeDron

Y'a aussi "ja*c*quette", qui prend pas de "c" :grammar nazi:


EDIT : merde j'ai pas vu ce message, maikelkon.

----------


## half

> Y'a aussi "ja*c*quette", qui prend pas de "c" :grammar nazi:
> 
> 
> EDIT : merde j'ai pas vu ce message, maikelkon.


C'est pas encore corrigé j'enverrai toute les modifs en meme temps que la nouvelle home du site.

----------


## CaeDron

> C'est pas encore corrigé j'enverrai toute les modifs en meme temps que la nouvelle home du site.



thx gro  ::):  ::):  ::):  ::): 








 ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Sur la nouvelle home les "Créer par :" piquent vraiment violemment les yeux  ::O: 

 "Créé par" et tu l'accordes donc si c'est un test c'est bien "Créé par" mais une news c'est "Créée par" par exemple.

 Tous ces e ça m'excite.

----------


## Narushima

Ouais, c'est le mot de la langue française qui contient le plus de "e" à al suite les uns des autres.
Je suis dur de partout rien que d'y penser.

----------


## ShinSH

http://e621.net/data/29/cd/29cd33f01...c20e6b5350.jpg

Les articles ./ sont cliquables, mais déclarés comme non accessibles.

De plus, Super menteur a écrit un article sur les sticks, m'a ajouté à la liste d'édition, mais ni lui ni moi y avons accès...

----------


## EZ-51

Impossible de se connecter à son compte. Pour accéder aux infos de ce dernier. Le site me met un message de bonne authentification et je reviens sur la page d'accueil sans être identifié. Je voulais juste changé mon adresse de livraison  ::(:

----------


## Narushima

Vide ton cache et essaie à nouveau.

----------


## Vazkor

> Impossible de se connecter à son compte. Pour accéder aux infos de ce dernier. Le site me met un message de bonne authentification et je reviens sur la page d'accueil sans être identifié. Je voulais juste changé mon adresse de livraison


J'ai exactement le même soucis que toi.

Des suggestions ? (J'ai vidé le cache de Chrome, ça n'a rien changé au problème)

----------


## TheOnlyPA

> Impossible de se connecter à son compte. Pour accéder aux infos de ce dernier. Le site me met un message de bonne authentification et je reviens sur la page d'accueil sans être identifié. Je voulais juste changé mon adresse de livraison





> J'ai exactement le même soucis que toi.
> 
> Des suggestions ? (J'ai vidé le cache de Chrome, ça n'a rien changé au problème)


Vous avez essayé de passer sur le forum et ensuite de retourner sur le site ? Chez moi ça me permet d'avoir les infos de mon compte sur la page du site. Problème de cookies à priori.

----------


## Vazkor

> Vous avez essayé de passer sur le forum et ensuite de retourner sur le site ? Chez moi ça me permet d'avoir les infos de mon compte sur la page du site. Problème de cookies à priori.


Effectivement ça marche pour moi. Le mystère de l’informatique.....

----------


## Tiri

Pour certains jeux, impossible de rajouter des informations autre que la présentation, les anecdotes et l'historique.
On peut par exemple pas mettre de jacquettes, d'éditeurs, de date de sortie, etc...
Exemple: Garry's Mod

----------


## Lunik

Du coup : je peux pas poster un article sur le wiki. Ça me met automatiquement une page blanche à la validation.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je sais pas trop où le mettre celui là donc j'écris ici.

Sur le site LDLC, un test alimentation est présent qui va vers Canard PC sauf que voila l'adresse n'est pas valide.

Alors je sais c'est a LDLC de faire gaffe mais peut être qu'un petit Email de votre part sera plus efficace.

----------


## TheOnlyPA

> Effectivement ça marche pour moi. Le mystère de l’informatique.....


A noter qu'un simple F5 semble désormais suffire pour se voir loggué.

----------


## half

> Pour certains jeux, impossible de rajouter des informations autre que la présentation, les anecdotes et l'historique.
> On peut par exemple pas mettre de jacquettes, d'éditeurs, de date de sortie, etc...
> Exemple: Garry's Mod


En fait c'est car c'est pas une fiche de jeux mais un tag, regarde url en haut "info-****.html" et pas "jeux-****.html" se que tu appelle des fiche de jeux est en faite une recherche "intelligente".




> Du coup : je peux pas poster un article sur le wiki. Ça me met automatiquement une page blanche à la validation.


Bug fixed




> A noter qu'un simple F5 semble désormais suffire pour se voir loggué.


Ouai il y a un blem avec les cookies sous firefox. Sous FF les cookies ne marchent que sous forum.canardpc.com c'est un bug etrange surement du a un cookie. J'ai planquer sous FF une iframe sur forum.canardpc.com de 1px par 1px qui permet de le rafraichir mais parfois il expire avant..

----------


## Awake

La taille des font est ridiculement petite sur la home et les news. Mais en faisant sauter le font-family Gautami le site redevient lisible. C'est moi qui a une mauvaise version de la font ou ça le fait à d'autres ?

----------


## half

Cette font Gautami c'est de la merde en barre...

Linux : Font trop grosse
Windows : Espacement vertical de folie

Et la je vois que c'est trop petit chez toi... Je crois que je vais tout passer en Arial...

----------


## Eklis

Ben perso sous Chrome et 7 et en 1280*1024 (oui oui) ça passe nickel, enfin je trouve.

----------


## Tiri

Je voulais revoir le dossier sur TF2, et je tombe sur un 404:
Lien de l'article menant au dossier

----------


## ShinSH

> Cette font Gautami c'est de la merde en barre...
> 
> Linux : Font trop grosse
> Windows : Espacement vertical de folie
> 
> Et la je vois que c'est trop petit chez toi... Je crois que je vais tout passer en Arial...


Oh oui de l'Arial, enfin!  ::lol:: 

PS: essaye le Verdana si tu tiens absolument à éviter l'Arial.

----------


## Silver

Une coquille à corriger dans la Boutique, en dessous des couvertures : "Ajouter d'autre*s* magazine*s*".  :;):

----------


## Anonyme210226

La news de GMB sur orange apparaît en double dans le forum. Je le soupçonne d'avoir modifié le texte pour supprimer l'éthique douteuse des concurrents de Canard PC.

----------


## Gueritarish

Salut,

La news de GMB sur orange, sur le site a un encoding foireux dans les commentaires (à priori, la balise [QUOTE] n'est pas refermé - c'est un scandale  ::sad::  -, ça peut être une piste?...).
Et du coup, (mais ça n'a peut-être aucun rapport), le numéro de page indique "Page 0".

voilà, petite contribution pour améliorer le site  :^_^:

----------


## carbish

J'ai commencé l'article wiki sur le dernier concours, mais je crois que j'ai dépassé un quota d'upload d'images.

Ca me donne ça en bas de la liste :



Aussi, y a t-il un moyen de delete une image dans la liste ? Car j'ai fais des doublons par mégarde et j'ai pas trouvé comment les dégager  :tired: 

Merci !

Edit : Bon, je peux reupload des images, mais la phrase reste. Aussi, lorsque je l'ai upload, l'ensemble "Case blanche + Parcourir" s'est transformé en phrase visible au tiers. J'ai pas vu ce qui était marqué.

Edit² : C'est une image en particulier qui déconne, et le fameux ensemble dont je parlais plus haut donne cette phrase après tentative d'upload :* imagecreatefrompng()*
Il me semblait avoir upload des png sans soucis pourtant avant. Et le fichier fait à peine 300kb.

----------


## Guest14712

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été signalé et je n'ai pas vraiment envie de relire les 38 pages pour vérifier mais…

Quand on est sur la page principale du site en tant que visiteur et qu'on se connecte, il affiche la page « merci de vous être connecté » ou quelque chose du genre et il revient à la page principale. Et en revenant à la page principale on a toujours l'affichage visiteur. Par contre si on va sur une autre page puis qu'on revient le compte s'affiche correctement.

Je ne sais pas si je suis clair.

----------


## t4nk

Une histoire de cookies chiants pas encore résolue. La parade est de se connecter via le forum.

----------


## Guest14712

Effectivement, en se connectant via le forum ça fonctionne directement. Ou alors il faut simplement aller sur le forum et en revenant sur la page principale c'est résolu.

----------


## t4nk

> Ou alors il faut simplement aller sur le forum et en revenant sur la page principale c'est résolu.


C'est ça. Le cookie généré par le site principal est foireux (et Half s'en gratte la tête), alors que celui généré par le forum marche correctement.
En te connectant sur le forum ton cookie restera valide sur le site principal.

----------


## Silver

Est-ce que la partie des jeux *Les mieux notés* est en test ? Parce que chez moi elle affiche des jeux vides.

----------


## CaeDron

> Est-ce que la partie des jeux *Les mieux notés* est en test ? Parce que chez moi elle affiche des jeux vides.



Tu n'as toujours pas compris ? Avec half, tout est en test perpétuel ! ::ninja::

----------


## Don Moahskarton

C'est carrément déprimant de tout avoir en test perpétuel
Car le mouvement perpétuel n'est pas possible sur terre
Or ce test se fait sur terre
Donc le test n'est pas un mouvement, même s'il n'étais qu'a la base provisoire
Le test n'est pas un mouvement...
Le test n'est pas un mouvement...
Rien ne s'améliorera
Tout restera
Tout plantera
Tout bugra
A tout jamais

triste sort
triste vie

----------


## johnclaude

Salut. J'ai un bug à reporter concernant la validation de CPUZ.
Quand je valide mon CPUZ ici http://valid.canardpc.com/ tout va bien.
En bas de page j'ai des liens qui ressemblent à ça
   
Et ben ça marche pas, ça me renvoie vers la fameuse 404

----------


## ducon

CPUZ n’existe pas pour Linusque ?

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Doit yavoir l'équivalent d'intégré au gestionnaire système je crois, mais rien n'est moins sur
Ca dépends beaucoup de la disto ca
Mais si tu prend un ubuntu bien gras, ya pas de raison

----------


## Narushima

> Ca dépends beaucoup de la disto ca


"Distro", sinon c'est un ampli de guitare (par exemple).

----------


## ducon

> Doit yavoir l'équivalent d'intégré au gestionnaire système je crois, mais rien n'est moins sur


Nan, je parle bien de CPUZ, pas de _lshw_, de _lspci_, de _cat /proc/cpuinfo_, de _glxgears_, de _glxinfo_ ou de _hwinfo_.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> "Distro", sinon c'est un ampli de guitare (par exemple).


Ont dit "amplificateur"
parce que ampli c'est : Avenir Mutuelle des professions Libérales et Indépendantes 






Na

----------


## Narushima

Je pouvais pas savoir, je suis à une autre mutuelle.

----------


## Sproud

Je sais pas si ça a déjà été dit, mais les liens du sommaire (à savoir : Actus, Kwiki, Forums, ...) ont une zone cliquable un peu étrange. Parfois, il faut que je pointe pile sur les lettres et non la case, le K de Kwiki n'est pas cliquable. C'est pas bien grave, mais en allant un peu vite, j'ai souvent raté le clic.

----------


## Anbar

Il m'est actuellement impossible de valider ma commande.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Il m'est actuellement impossible de valider ma commande.


Idem, concernant un réabonnement (et par ailleurs il y a aussi une halfitude : "Ajout à votre caddie correctement efféctué"). Le bouton de validation est inactif (y compris en validant les CGV).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Rapide, précis, efficace.

Tout fonctionne. Merci !

(Bon, c'est le site de la CiC qui merde maintenant, donc vous n'aurez pas mes sous ce soir).

----------


## Shapa

Dites dites moi je suis abonné, deux fois (oui je veux un pins) et dans mon compte il me montre que le dernier abo (CPC Hardwere) et pas mon abo CPC normal (le hardwere c'est pas normal). Pourquoi? C'est nul? Je sais pas combien de numéros il me reste, je suis malheur.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit un bug, mais j'annonce quand même.

On ne peut pas basculer l'affichage de l'éditeur de post en mode WYSIWYG sous Chrome 10, le bouton à droite de la barre n'apparaît même pas.

----------


## Frypolar

J'ai toujours vu ça sous Chrome/Chromium. Par contre on peut redimensionner la taille de la zone de saisie, chose non disponible sous Firefox.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> J'ai toujours vu ça sous Chrome/Chromium. Par contre on peut redimensionner la taille de la zone de saisie, chose non disponible sous Firefox.


En fait, c'est possible, mais seulement en message rapide.

Ceci dit, tu me rassures, je pensais que mon Chrome était tout cassé.

----------


## AgentDerf

En bas du site le lien vers "*Calcul d'alim*" pointe vers http://www.canardpc.com/cpc_apc/ qui ne marche pas :




> DNS update in progress...


Alors que la bonne adresse est bien sur : http://apc.canardpc.com/index.php

Mes 2 cents.

----------


## ducon

On ne voit plus la date du dernier message de chaque fil.

----------


## Grestok

C'est con ! j'ai plus accès au forum secret depuis le boulot ! Obligé de poster depuis mon tel ! Des infos à ce sujet ? Merci.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> On ne voit plus la date du dernier message de chaque fil.


C'est à dire ? Parce que tout fonctionne pépère ici.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Les liens « Discussion précédente | Discussion suivante » n'apparaissent pas dans la section Actualité canardpc.com.

----------


## Bah

C'est moi ou on a perdu l'utilité de la fonction recherche concernant les messages d'avant la mise à jour ? J'arrive plus trouver un certain fil et en passant par mon profil, je n'ai que 3 messages postés. C'est peut-être temporaire notez.

----------


## Lilja

> C'est moi ou on a perdu l'utilité de la fonction recherche concernant les messages d'avant la mise à jour ? J'arrive plus trouver un certain fil et en passant par mon profil, je n'ai que 3 messages postés. C'est peut-être temporaire notez.


J'ai eu la même chose, j'aurais voulu suivre les discussions auxquelles j'ai participé mais les seuls messages que je trouve sont ceux qui ont été postés après la mise à jour du forum et les discussions que j'ai moi même créées.

Ah aussi, 2ème élément : je n'arrive plus à modifier le titre de mon topic Alice, c'est embêtant car le titre a une date erronée de MAJ. --> *EDIT:*  ça marche en mode avancé

----------


## ducon

> C'est à dire ? Parce que tout fonctionne pépère ici.


Ça dépend de la résolution de l’écran : la date est en partie cachée par le bord droit de la cellule, dans les derniers messages, où d’ailleurs on ne peut plus aller directement à la page 10 ni voir quand était la dernière visite.

----------


## Lilja

Je rajoute que je n'ai pas réussi à modifier ma signature.
"404 Bad Request" alors que l'aperçu fonctionnait correctement :/

*edit:* euh ça marche après quelques essais sans qu'un message ait indiqué la réussite de l'opération  ::):

----------


## -Cornelius-

Suis je le seul a avoir un gros bug sur le forum avec firefox 4 ? Car avec chrome tout marche nickel !  ::|:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bizarre, sous FF4, j'ai aucun souci... :/

----------


## Tim17

Étant un amateur de soirées mondaines, j'ai un ami navigateur, qui ne s'appelle pas Eric Tabarly mais Opera. Et lorsque celui-ci accoste sur les plages du forum CanardPC il se trouve que ce dit forum, a revêtu sa parure mobile, problème que n'a pas mon autre ami navigateur Firefox. J'en ai déduit que c'était parceque Opera est le navaigateur de base de nombre de supports mobiles, le skin "canardpc mobile" étant moins ergonomique je me sers de Firefox pour l'instant, mais je reporte le bug, car je l'aime mon Opera  :Emo: 

EDIT : J'ai trouvé comment passer au skin CanardPC, mon post est presque complètement inultile, exception faite que ça permet de prévenir que le skin par défaut sur opera est le skin mobile.

----------


## ben_beber

Salut,

Moi j'ai constaté un bug sur le forum avec le menu déroulant, quand on passe la souris dessus, il disparaît derrière l'animation flash publicitaire :

ça me le fait avec Chrome et avec IE.

Je sais pas trop comment est géré votre adroller (je vois que c'est une iframe), mais je me souviens avoir déjà eu un soucis du même genre et je l'avais résolu en utilisant ça lors de l'inté du flash :
<param name="WMODE" value="opaque" /> //pour Firefox et moteur gecko
<param name="WMODE" value="transparent" /> //Pour IE

----------


## carbish

Toujours avec les pubs mais sur la page de garde du site, même après moult rafraichissements et autres manipulations de l'extrême, j'ai ça :

----------


## kpouer

Moi j'ai des beaux bugs avec mon iPhone : les liens dans les mails d'alerte à propos du forum foirent :
ils me mettent une "erreur de chargement" quand je clique dessus.
Si par hazard j'arrive à rentrer dans le forum impossible de taper un message le clavier virtuel disparait immédiatement avant que j'ai pu commencer.
Mais sinon Doc tu es trop puissant tu es inscrit au forum au moins 1 an avant l'existence de Canard PC  ::wacko::

----------


## ylyad

L'URL alternative et work-compliant forum2.x86-secret.com ne marche plus: la home est bien visible mais TOUS les liens pointent sur forum.canardpc.com qui est "unauthorized website bla bla bla"  :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## kenshironeo

Bonjour,je navigue sous internet explorer 9 et l'onglet répondre à la discussion ne permet pas toujours de répondre, l'encadré ne s'ouvrant pas(on va dire 2 fois sur 3)
Je suis du coup oligé de passer par réponse rapide.

----------


## ChemicalBoulet

Ptits soucis de mise en forme pour la connection (sous Firefox 3.6) :
- bouton "Se connecter" (ou autre texte, je sais plus) à droite des formulaires login et motdepasse écrit en noir sur gris foncé donc illisible ;
- alignement décalé sur l'écran de confirmation de connection la page suivante.

----------


## Samael

Quand on clique par exemple sur Bistro Canard on a pas accès au sous section : http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/3-Bistrot-des-canards

----------


## Grosnours

Petit bug inoffensif : quand on double clique juste à coté du titre d'un topic dans le Canard Café (je n'ai pas testé les autres sous forums) on accède à l'édition du titre en question, fonctionnalité normalement réservée aux modérateur et à celui ayant démarré le thread.
Mais bon comme le titre ne change en fait pas (notre édition n'a pas de conséquence) ce n'est pas bien grave.  ::):

----------


## ELOdry

> Salut,
> 
> Moi j'ai constaté un bug sur le forum avec le menu déroulant, quand on passe la souris dessus, il disparaît derrière l'animation flash publicitaire :


Pluzun (sous Chrome) :

----------


## kpouer

> Petit bug inoffensif : quand on double clique juste à coté du titre d'un topic dans le Canard Café (je n'ai pas testé les autres sous forums) on accède à l'édition du titre en question, fonctionnalité normalement réservée aux modérateur et à celui ayant démarré le thread.
> Mais bon comme le titre ne change en fait pas (notre édition n'a pas de conséquence) ce n'est pas bien grave.


Marrant ça ne le fait pas dans tous les forums, mais ça le fait aussi dans celui de TF2.

----------


## AmokK

> Moi j'ai des beaux bugs avec mon iPhone : les liens dans les mails d'alerte à propos du forum foirent :
> ils me mettent une "erreur de chargement" quand je clique dessus.
> Si par hazard j'arrive à rentrer dans le forum impossible de taper un message le clavier virtuel disparait immédiatement avant que j'ai pu commencer.
> Mais sinon Doc tu es trop puissant tu es inscrit au forum au moins 1 an avant l'existence de Canard PC


Même souci ici, IOS 4.3.1 et bug sous Safari et Atomic Web. Snif  ::'(:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug ou un choix délibéré, mais dans Tout ou rien, le forum n'apparait pas comme entièrement lu si le sous-forum Jeux du forum n'est pas entièrement lu non plus...

Ca a certes une certaine logique, mais c'est tout de même peu agréable...

----------


## AmokK

Je reviens sur les souci du forum inutilisable avec un iPhone, sous Atomic Web Browser, si dans les options je demande à ce que le navigateur ne soit pas identifié comme Safari Mobile, tout semble parfaitement fonctionner.
Il y a un thème ou autre chose qui est spécifiquement chargé pour les navigateurs mobiles, et qui ne tournerait pas bien rond ?

----------


## Enigma

J'ai des problèmes avec le login sur le fofo2 x86, je suis délogué aléatoirement, j'arrive pas toujours à me log et j'ai essayé avec 3 navigateurs différends (Cometbird, Firefox et Internet Explorer). Sans parler que les topic "lu" "non lu" et autre s'affichent n'importe comment on dirait.

----------


## Wobak

Doc a prévenu que le log marchait pas.

----------


## Da-Soth

Je ne peux plus participer au forum de mon boulot.

Vous augmentez ma productivité.  :Emo: 

Si ça continue,  ils vont même finir par m'augmenter.

----------


## ducon

Un tout petit bugue : la colonne centrale des derniers messages écrit compte les _replies_ et non les réponses.

----------


## Say hello

Je suis tombé sur un bug de passage des caractères accentués lors d'un post via le site depuis la mise à jour.

En gros je réponds à une news directement via la page du site, et sur la version forum c'est devenu un truc dégueux avec pertes des caractères non-ASCII :

ç -> Ã§
é -> Ã©
à -> Ã-
è -> Ã¨

exemple: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/55...=1#post4190017

Donc visiblement un problème à l'envoi du message ou son traitement par le site.

J'utilise Chrome sur Seven 64b, à voir si ça peut jouer avec les histoires iso/utf..

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Cliquer sur Forum > Canard PC & Canardpc.com (juste la seconde partie hein) i.e. http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/4-C...C-Canardpc.com n'affiche pas la liste des sous-forums.

EDIT : c'est valable pour n'importe quel regroupement en fait.

----------


## MeKa

> Cliquer sur Forum > Canard PC & Canardpc.com (juste la seconde partie hein) i.e. http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/4-C...C-Canardpc.com n'affiche pas la liste des sous-forums.
> 
> EDIT : c'est valable pour n'importe quel regroupement en fait.


Oui, ça m'arrive aussi parfois, mais pas toujours.

Sinon, la version mobile est pas bonne sur mon WP7, j'ai juste les textes mais aucunes bordures, logos, fonds...

----------


## Guitou

Pas vraiment un bug mais si dans les paramètres du tableau de bord on choisit le profil mobile, impossible de revenir en arrière.
La page des paramètres n'est pas accessible dans le style mobile, le lien "full site" en bas des pages n'est valable que pour la page courante, le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé c'est d'ajouter dans l'url "?styleid=-1".
On peut alors charger la page du profil à cette url :
http://forum.canardpc.com/profile.ph...ons&styleid=-1

Ou alors j'ai zappé quelque chose quelque part.

----------


## Dark Fread

Le forum ne passe pas sur l'excellent navigateur de la PSP, c'est un scandale  ::trollface::

----------


## Clain

Lorsqu'on est abonné à une discussion et qu'on reçoit des notifications par e-mail, les liens contenus dans les e-mails ne fonctionnent pas correctement. Par exemple, je suis abonné au topic "Culture Français, orthographe, usage." et je reçois tous les jours (vers minuit) un rapport contenant les nouveaux messages postés dans la journée. Petit extrait :



> Voici la liste des nouveaux messages :
> ************
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/42...e.#post4187033
> Envoyé par : George Sable
> Le : 12/04/2011 à 06h05
> 
> 
> ---Citation (Envoyé par Ithilsul)---
> ...


Le lien ne permet pas de tomber sur le post de George Sable. Au lieu de ça, il renvoie sur le tout premier message du topic. Après une rapide investigation, il manque le paramètre p=numéro du post dans l'url. Le lien devrait donc être comme suit :


```
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/42995-Fran%C3%A7ais-orthographe-usage.?p=4187033#post4187033
```

Est-ce possible de corriger ça ?

----------


## mescalin

Ya que chez moi que la home du site s'affiche nimp sous FF ?

----------


## Doniazade

> Ya que chez moi que la home du site s'affiche nimp sous FF ?


Non effectivement chez moi aussi ça part en sucette (FF4)

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Pareil. Je crois que Half vient de se lever, ceci explique cela.

:MadeinTaiwan:

----------


## Ezechiel

L'index des topics uniques HW est crashé: http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/16-...Choix-Conseils)

Qu'est ce qui s'est passé?  ::o:

----------


## CaeDron

Half is back.

----------


## Next

J'arrive pas à cocher la case "se souvennir de moi" sur Firefox c'est normal? En fait, j'arrive pas à me logger tout court, je dois passer par IE, qui lui meme a du mal à afficher le site.

Edit : meme probleme avec Chrome.

----------


## ben_beber

Moi j'arrive à me logger, mais uniquement sur la page d'accueil du site, et uniquement aujourd'hui, avant, il me semble que ça fonctionnait...

----------


## AmokK

> J'arrive pas à cocher la case "se souvennir de moi" sur Firefox c'est normal?


Pareil ici sous chrome, je dois jouer de la touche "tab" pour mettre la case en surbrillance ...

----------


## Dhaze

J'ai le même problème sous FF, impossible de cocher la case " se souvenir de moi ". Un changement de site et le forum m'oublie, ingrat va !  :Emo: 

Enfin je contourne le problème. Il suffit de cliquer sur " s'identifier " sans avoir remplit aucun des champs, suite à quoi la page affiche " L'identifiant ou le mot de passe que vous avez inséré n'est pas valide. [...] ". Sur cette page-là j'arrive à cocher la case " se souvenir de moi ".

----------


## Euklif

> Moi j'arrive à me logger, mais uniquement sur la page d'accueil du site, et uniquement aujourd'hui, avant, il me semble que ça fonctionnait...



Pareil. J'ai cru à un soucis avec la maj d'opera au début mais ça me fait la même sous FF.
Faut croire que le log est pas complètement cassé  ::P:

----------


## Killy

J'en rajoute une couche :
.Sous chrome la checkbox "se souvenir de moi" n'est pas clicable, il m'a fallu faire tab + espace pour l'activer.
.J'ai remarqué que, toujours sous chrome, le forum a du mal à me loger avec l'identifiant et le mot de passe enregistré (quand je clique sur le bouton pour aller plus vite sur la page de redirection, ça me ramène au forum sans être logé).

----------


## Rocca

> Doc a prévenu que le log marchait pas.


Tu peux donner des précisions stp? Parce que quand je rentre mon mot de passe quand je suis déjà dans le forum impossible de me connecter, j'ai le message merci de vous être identifié...mais je ne suis pas connecté!!!

La seule façon est de passer par la page d'accueil c'est normal? merci! (j'ai également utilisé plusieurs navigateurs)

EDIT : idem que "Killy" mais avec opéra, ie et mozilla

----------


## kassandr3

Pareil le seul moyen pour me connecter c'est de clicker sur mon pseudo dans un message pour consulter mon profil, et là arrivée sur le profil l’identification fonctionne enfin.

----------


## reneyvane

Je n'arrive plus à me connecter au forum depuis samedi matin, j'ai éssayé des centaines de fois via IE7, IE8 ou FireFox à des heures différentes au cas ou c'était une saturation des serveurs mais rien à faire, je me suis enregistrer sous un autre pseudo, ça à marché au début mais dés la première déconnection, le nouveau pseudo ne marchait plus, ce matin, je réessaye en me dissant que le serveur ne deverait pas être saturé, si là est le problème et "reneyvane" et l'autre pseudo ne marche pas. A ce moment, la seconde partie de mon cerveau se met en route et je pense enfin à regarder si d'autre ont ce problème, là je vois le message de "Kassandr3" et j'essaye son astuce et ça marche ! Merci à lui.

Qu'est-ce-qui se passe ?

----------


## olih

J'arrive à me connecter mais seulement à partir du site, pas du forum.

----------


## Kass Kroute

* Lors de la prévisualisation d'un post, les liens insérés sont invisibles.
En passant le curseur dessus, je vois qu'un lien est présent (et il s'ouvre normalement).
C'est pas dramatique mais  :Emo:  quand même...


* Le smileys décalent les lignes de texte vers le haut.
Avant la màjcata, c'était vers le bas et je trouve que c'était plus lisible. 

(Win 7x64 + Chrome 10)

----------


## Rocca

Voilà c'est exactement ça! De plus dans mon cas quand je clique sur répondre et que je rentre mon mot de passe...le message "merci de vous être identifié..." apparait mais je ne suis toujours pas connecté.

Bon ce qui me rassure c'est qu'il n'y a pas que moi! Par contre, le hic c'est qu'il faut deviner qu'il faut passer par la page du site : histoire d'être sur que l'on parle de la même chose : la page où il y a sommaire, actus, kiwiki,forum, le canard...ah mon avis il y a un bon nombre de canards qui doivent galérer en ce moment! 

Moi même j'ai trouvé seul cependant j'avais demandé (une fois enfin connecté) des explications en MP et il m'a renvoyé (Kass Kroute) vers ce topic!

----------


## olih

Oui voila. 
Connexion en passant par http://www.canardpc.com/
Et ça roule.

Par contre je crois que la connexion marche sur le fofo avec la skin x86.

----------


## jahwarrior

> Oui voila. 
> Connexion en passant par http://www.canardpc.com/
> Et ça roule.
> 
> Par contre je crois que la connexion marche sur le fofo avec la skin x86.


Même problème, même solution.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'arrive à me connecter mais seulement à partir du site, pas du forum.


Pareil, avec toutes les skins. Pour que ça marche j'ai dû cocher la case "se souvenir de moi" sur la skin x86.

----------


## Zoubida

> C'est moi ou on a perdu l'utilité de la fonction recherche concernant les messages d'avant la mise à jour ? J'arrive plus trouver un certain fil et en passant par mon profil, je n'ai que 3 messages postés. C'est peut-être temporaire notez.


Je plussoie, même problème.

----------


## genie

Même problème de connexion, je ne peux pas me connecter via l'identification rapide tout en haut je suis obligé de passer par la page d’identification.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bug Connu, i'm on it.

----------


## Rocca

Ben voilà le bug est réglé je viens de me connecter à partir du forum même! Bravo les gars du  travail de pros  :;):

----------


## kayl257

J'ai un bug depuis 1h environ : ça m'indique en permanence que j'ai 1 message visiteur non lu, ce qui n'est pas vrai.

Et sinon, ça à déja du être signalé mais en skin CPC normal, je ne vois pas les sous forums (ex: quand je suis dans Jeux Consoles, je ne vois pas le sous forum Console Portable).
Mais en skin CPC old ça marche niquel.

----------


## keulz

Voilà une pub comme je les aime !  ::lol:: 





Bon, après c'est sans doute client side...  ::ninja::

----------


## XWolverine

> Je suis tombé sur un bug de passage des caractères accentués lors d'un post via le site depuis la mise à jour.
> 
> En gros je réponds à une news directement via la page du site, et sur la version forum c'est devenu un truc dégueux avec pertes des caractères non-ASCII :
> 
> ç -> Ã§
> é -> Ã©
> à -> Ã-
> è -> Ã¨
> 
> ...


Je confirme, ça le fait toujours.
Sous firefox / XP.

----------


## ducon

Regarde dans Affichage→Encodage des caractères.

----------


## XWolverine

> Regarde dans Affichage→Encodage des caractères.


Non, mais le problème, c'est que quand tu poste via le forum, tout va bien, mais quand tu postes depuis l'interface de message rapide directement après la news, sur le site, ce que tu as tapé est transformé au niveau des accents une fois transmis au serveur et ré-affiché.
Essayes, tu verras.

----------


## ducon

Wabon, chez moi ça marche.

----------


## XWolverine

WTF, ben c'est étrange, ça.
Encore aujourd'hui, j'en ai fait l'expérience et j'ai vu un post de je ne sais plus qui avec les mêmes symptômes.

----------


## bisc0tte

Sur la page d’accueil du site, le lien vers le calcul d'alim' (tout en bas) n'est pas bon. Il envoie vers cette page alors qu'on devrait atterrir là.

EDIT: Rien à voir mais je viens de voir ça: 



> Copyright © 2003-2999 (au moins on est peinards)


  ::P:

----------


## kenshironeo

Il m'est toujours très difficile sous internet explorer 9 d eposter de smessages sans passer par la réponse rapide.

L'onglet répondre à la discussion exige un double clic, et les messages une fois validés ne sont pas envoyés.

----------


## Dormeur

Je vois pas les sous forum avec le nouveau skin alors que quand je repasse avec le cpc-old ça marche  ::huh::

----------


## Tetram

> Regarde dans Affichage→Encodage des caractères.


Sauf que ça, c'est la solution du pauvre : si c'était bien encodé, il n'y aurait pas ce soucis.

Le problème est le suivant :
certain message sont encodé en UTF-8 (parce que le formulaire d'envoi est mis dans ce format), d'autre en ISO-8859-1. Lorsque les message s'affichent sur le très laid aperçu des commentaires, on a droit à un joli mélange d'encodage...

Bref, le correctif est simple : unifier le mode d'encodage sur tous les formulaires, ce qui devrait prendre maxi 5 minutes (soit 5 semaines en temps CPC)

----------


## GrAmS

Je (et d'autres membres j'ai bien l'impression) me retrouve avec des doubles post non voulus.

Comment ? Bonne question, mais perso je valide juste mon message, et ça met trois plombe à charger (sans aboutir parfois). Si je reviens sur la page, soit j'ai un message auto édité, soit j'ai un double post.
Mais ce n'est pas systématique.

Je suis avec le skin CPC-Old.

----------


## Max_well

Le mail de réabo est bourré :




> Je souhaite renouveler mon abonnement à Canard PC en profitant du tarif préférentiel pour une période de :
> 
> France :
> [  ] - 6 mois au tarif de 40.00€ au lieu de 47.30€ au numéro
> [  ] - 1 an au tarif de 74.00€ au lieu de 94.60€ au numéro
> [  ] - 2 ans (abonnement de soutien) au tarif de 147.00€ d'abonnement ou 189.20€ au numéro


C'est sur que 6 mois à 40€ au lieu de 47€ le numéro, c'est donné :D

----------


## Rocca

> Je confirme, ça le fait toujours.
> Sous firefox / XP.


Dans certain posts c'est idem pour moi!

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Dans la page de réabonnement http://www.canardpc.com/validation.html, il faut corriger "a la rédaction". 
Merci.  ::):

----------


## Say hello

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un défaut avec le moteur de recherche du forum.

Si par exemple j'utilise la recherche de mes propre message : http://forum.canardpc.com/search.php...st&showposts=1
(et j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y'ait de paramètre en cause dans l'url)

Il ne ressort pas certains des message récent.
Et là à titre d'exemple, si je lance la recherche maintenant, avec comme indication de résultat ceci :



> La recherche a pris 1,25 secondes ; générée il y a 57 minute(s).


Il ne retrouve aucun message des dernières 48h, le plus récent étant daté du :



> 28/04/2011 01h39



Alors je sais pas si le moteur regarde dans un index créé à part ou autre chose, mais ça m'a l'air bizarre.  :tired:

----------


## Tiri

Sur la version Dark de CPC, plusieurs boutons ne sont pas très visibles, comme le report, les styles de police dans la barre de messages, et le bouton "citer".
Ah, et le lapin du bandeau CPC est pas visible également.

----------


## daemogia

Oyo. Quand on post une réponse sur une news du site, il y a apparemment un problème de charset, les caractères spéciaux à accents ne s'affichent pas bien (genre je te colle de l'ISO8859-15 alors que t'attends de l'UTF8....). Probablement un problème lié au navigateur des gens qui postent, mais qui ne se manifeste que sur l'interface des news, car dans les forums, no souçailles.

Ma configuration, avec laquelle j'ai reproduit le bug en question : Firefox 3.6.16 / Ubuntu 10.10 / apriori UTF8 revient souvent dans mes variables d'environnement  :;): 

Tchuss !

----------


## Tiri

Sinon, je confirme les infos de Say Hello, pas moyen de retrouver un message posté dans les 48h, pour qui que ce soit.

----------


## SlyTheSly

Je confirme, j'ai le même problème et c'est assez embêtant parfois  ::(:

----------


## alx

> C'est sur que 6 mois à 40€ au lieu de 47€ le numéro, c'est donné :D


Au numéro, pas le numéro. 6 mois de CPC, si t'achètes au numéro ça te revient à 47€.

----------


## Tien 12

Je sais pas si le site est un peu en surcharge au moment ou j'écris, mais c'est la fête au double post. Sur tous les topics que je vient de lire, les derniers messages sont en double.

----------


## CaeDron

Bah ils vont ddoubler les serveur. Donc c'est logique :evidemment:

----------


## Dark Fread

Sous Opera 11.10, l'en-tête est complètement fucked up, mais... Que sous Ubuntu. Avec Opera 11.10 sous Windows, pas de problème. (mon installation Linux d'Opera est toute fraîche)



Edit : ah, ça ne le fait plus.

----------


## Tiri

Autre problème sur la skin CPC-Dark: les pseudos des X-86 ADV qui sont en noir... et bah on peut pas les voir.
Bon, on reconnaît grâce à l'avatar la plupart du temps, mais c'est chiant quand on n'est plus sûr.

----------


## Taï Lolo

Est-ce que vous bossez sur les skins ou les sessions en ce moment ?

J'utilise d'habitude la skin CPC classique depuis la scandaleuse disparition de la CPC old.
Hier, en retournant sur le forum, je me suis retrouvé avec la skin Dark. Ce matin, c'est le blanc clinique de la X86 qui m'accueille.  ::wacko:: 

Pour info, je suis sous Firefox 4 et j'étais déjà loggué à chaque fois au moment d'accéder au forum.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon, très souvent en ce moment (Firefox 4) :

----------


## ducon

Oh, du ouèbe 0.2.

----------


## Akajouman

Ça me le fait aussi, un petit Refresh et c'est réglé! On dirait que le serveur galère à envoyer les données alors il laisse tomber (des fois, la page est finie de charger mais on ne voit pas tous les messages par exemple).

----------


## Lt Anderson

=> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/55...=1#post4270235

----------


## Lucaxor

> => http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/55...=1#post4270235


Bien urbain. Je le colle là quand même : 

Bon, je n'ai pas écumé le post pour voir si ça avait été dit, mais plusieurs threads ne s'ouvrent pas totalement et s'arrêtent de charger sur certaines vidéos.
Ce n'est pas le cas de tous les threads et de toutes les vidéos, mais c'est par exemple systématique sur la vidéo des Rugs dealers sur le thread des vidéos marrantes : tout se charge (trame etc...) mais pas les posts suivant la dite vidéo. Il suffit de recharger la page pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.

----------


## fenrhir

De manière générale, le forum rame assez souvent, parfois y compris quand peu de requêtes pour la page genre, 5 sous-forums à afficher...

----------


## von_yaourt

Je n'ai aucune idée du pourquoi ni du comment mais je n'avais pas réussi à me reconnecter depuis pile un mois jusqu'à ce soir. Je rentrais mon identifiant et mon mot de passe, ça se passait correctement avec le message de confirmation classique, mais je n'étais même pas connecté à ma session, que je voyais pourtant ouverte vu que mon pseudo s'affichait dans la liste en bas du forum. Donc je ne pouvais pas poster ni envoyer de mp ni faire quoique ce soit d'autre. Ça ne fonctionnait pas hier, et ce soir bim, pas  de problème...

----------


## DakuTenshi

VOUS ARRETEZ DE DISTRIBUER LES LOGICIELS MALVEILLANTS? NON MAIS OH C'EST LA FÊTE DU SLIP LA OU QUOI  :Emo: .

----------


## Lucaxor

> http://uppix.net/e/6/e/b5a83c1958d4d...d9d4d6149e.png
> 
> VOUS ARRETEZ DE DISTRIBUER LES LOGICIELS MALVEILLANTS? NON MAIS OH C'EST LA FÊTE DU SLIP LA OU QUOI .


Google fait dans la critique musicale maintenant?

----------


## Nilsou

Firefox/Seven : Impossible de poster un message sans que la page reste sur le mode "chargement" indéfiniment, le message est posté mais je doit revenir sur la page manuellement pour le voir, ce qui amène bien souvent à des double post.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Firefox/Seven : Impossible de poster un message sans que la page reste sur le mode "chargement" indéfiniment, le message est posté mais je doit revenir sur la page manuellement pour le voir, ce qui amène bien souvent à des double post.


Je confirme.

Edit :
Vista 32 + Firefox 4.0.1

----------


## Akajouman

Moi aussi. Et quelques fois, même quand le chargement est terminé et que le message n'est pas affiché (ce qui induit que le message est bien posté), le message n'est en fait pas posté. 

Et puis ça me sort de plus en plus souvent une surcharge du serveur, en pleine aprem ou en matinée, quand il n'y a presque aucun canard dans la mare.

----------


## Akajouman

Moi aussi. Et quelques fois, même quand le chargement est terminé et que le message n'est pas affiché (ce qui induit que le message est bien posté), le message n'est en fait pas posté. 

Et puis ça me sort de plus en plus souvent une surcharge du serveur, en pleine aprem ou en matinée, quand il n'y a presque aucun canard dans la mare.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Bon ben même chose, je viens d'en faire les frais à l'instant sur trois topics distincts ! *Windows 7* + *Firefox* 4.0.1

----------


## Lt Anderson

Demain je teste sur Opera.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Demain je teste sur Opera.


Ca le fait aussi, mais beaucoup moins fréquemment que sous Firefox.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Depuis une heure environ, le forum est "réduit" à l'écran (rien à voir avec le CTRL+molette pour agrandir/réduire sous le navigateur).
J'ai deux grandes bandes sur le côté avec les pubs et tout, mais le forum proprement-dit ne prend que la moitié de l'écran à peu près, sur un 21'.

----------


## Caca Président

ça a peut-être un lien avec la pub pour the witcher 2, ceci dit même chose chez moi ou au bureau sur des 24 pouces, à quand le format téléphone portable sur un 30 pouces ?

----------


## keulz

> Depuis une heure environ, le forum est "réduit" à l'écran (rien à voir avec le CTRL+molette pour agrandir/réduire sous le navigateur).
> J'ai deux grandes bandes sur le côté avec les pubs et tout, mais le forum proprement-dit ne prend que la moitié de l'écran à peu près, sur un 21'.


Ca a l'air d'être à cause de la pub pour the witcher 2...  :tired: 

Edit : En fait, il y a eu modif des skins, maintenant ce sont CPC habillage et CPC dark habillage.

----------


## elkoo

Avant j'étais mignon addblock était désactivé ici, mais vu le bordel avec un bandeau guirlande LE JEU NUMÉRO UN AU JAPON ON TE PREND POUR UN CON ICI  et the witcher qui m’envoie sur une page de mongolo qui marche même pas, bah addblock va faire son taf.

----------


## Froyok

> Avant j'étais mignon addblock était désactivé ici, mais vu le bordel avec un bandeau guirlande LE JEU NUMÉRO UN AU JAPON ON TE PREND POUR UN CON ICI  et the witcher qui m’envoie sur une page de mongolo qui marche même pas, bah addblock va faire son taf.


En même temps c'est de la pub, tu t'attend à un truc intelligent ?  :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Avant j'étais mignon addblock était désactivé ici, mais vu le bordel avec un bandeau guirlande LE JEU NUMÉRO UN AU JAPON ON TE PREND POUR UN CON ICI  et the witcher qui m’envoie sur une page de mongolo qui marche même pas, bah addblock va faire son taf.


Mon Firefox c'est avec Addblock ou rien du tout.

----------


## Spawn

Je savais pas très bien où poster ça donc si ce n'est pas adéquate, vous me le direz.

J'ai voulu tester les différents skins du forum suite au rétrécissement et comme un con j'ai testé "mobile" mais du coup je ne peux plus revenir comme avant, dès que je clique sur tableau de bord ça me dit que c'est inutilisable pour le mobile, comment régler le problème ?

---------- Post added at 01h28 ---------- Previous post was at 01h26 ----------

J'ai pas trouvé le bouton "éditer" mais je tiens à préciser que même par la fonction profil je ne peux rien modifier, le skin "mobile" réduit vraiment au strict minimum.

----------


## elkoo

> En même temps c'est de la pub, tu t'attend à un truc intelligent ?


 Ça peut arriver tout comme pour certaines de tes réponses, mais là ça défonce complétement le forum donc en effet c'est très con.




> Mon Firefox c'est avec Addblock ou rien du tout.


Je fais (faisais?) ici une exception par soutien au canard.




> Je savais pas très bien où poster ça donc si ce n'est pas adéquate, vous me le direz.
> 
> J'ai voulu tester les différents skins du forum suite au rétrécissement et comme un con j'ai testé "mobile" mais du coup je ne peux plus revenir comme avant, dès que je clique sur tableau de bord ça me dit que c'est inutilisable pour le mobile, comment régler le problème ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01h28 ---------- Previous post was at 01h26 ----------
> 
> J'ai pas trouvé le bouton "éditer" mais je tiens à préciser que même par la fonction profil je ne peux rien modifier, le skin "mobile" réduit vraiment au strict minimum.


Normalement en allant tout en bas du forum tu clic sur *Full Site* et ça marche.

----------


## Toxic

Depuis hier j'ai "Notifications : 1 Messages visiteurs de profil non lus" qui reste affiché alors que j'ai pas de nouveaux messages.

----------


## Spawn

@ elkoo : Oui et non, ça fonctionne car ça me remet sur la page principale de canard pc, avec tout les topics mais dès que je clique n'importe où ça me remet en mode "mobile".

----------


## Frypolar

Il faut que tu choisisses à nouveau la skin que tu souhaites.

----------


## Spawn

Je ne peux pas choisir le skin, c'est ça mon problème, je ré explique :

Je suis sur le skin mobile et je veux revenir à un skin CPC :

- le problème étant que le skin mobile ne propose que le strict minimum, à savoir juste un profil où on ne peut rien modifier.
- quand je clique sur "Full Site" en bas de la page, je retombe sur la page principale avec un skin "CPC" mais dès que je clique sur "Tableau de bord" "Profil" ou n'importe quel autre bouton je retombe sur le skin "mobile".

Du coup je n'ai aucun moyen de revenir à un skin CPC, comment faire ? en sachant que la déco/reco ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## Frypolar

Je complète :
Il faut que tu choisisses à nouveau la skin que tu souhaites une fois de retour sur la page principale, après avoir cliqué sur "Full Site".

C'est comme ça que les autres canards ont résolu le soucis a priori.

----------


## Spawn

Ah donc c'est bon, il faut aller tout en bas de la page pour changer le skin, ce qui permet d'aller dans le profil pour changer le skin du profil, pas très simple.

Retour à la normale, ça fait du bien ! naviguer avec le skin mobile sur un PC c'est assez chiant !  ::): 

Merci bien   :;):

----------


## Ragondin

En surfant et en ouvrant le topic de la non dépense du jour, j'ai le droit à ça: 




EDIT: C'est bon... Nyrius avait choisit une image de chie pour The Witcher 2.
Pouvez dormir brave gens.

----------


## DakuTenshi

C'est parce que je suis daltonien ou tous les boutons sont illisibles pour tout le monde? Si c'est juste pour les deutéranopes, faudrait faire un mode rien que pour nous :3.

----------


## Toxic

> http://uppix.net/a/5/4/a0befb1fa60aa...c8a8287a6b.png
> 
> C'est parce que je suis daltonien ou tous les boutons sont illisibles pour tout le monde? Si c'est juste pour les deutéranopes, faudrait faire un mode rien que pour nous :3.


Ca me fait la même chose.
Et pour ma notification fantôme sinon une explication ou c'est un mystère ?

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://uppix.net/a/5/4/a0befb1fa60aa...c8a8287a6b.png
> 
> C'est parce que je suis daltonien ou tous les boutons sont illisibles pour tout le monde? Si c'est juste pour les deutéranopes, faudrait faire un mode rien que pour nous :3.


+1 (je croyais que ça venait de chez moi.)

Edit : réparé, merci  :;):

----------


## keulz

> http://uppix.net/a/5/4/a0befb1fa60aa...c8a8287a6b.png
> 
> C'est parce que je suis daltonien ou tous les boutons sont illisibles pour tout le monde? Si c'est juste pour les deutéranopes, faudrait faire un mode rien que pour nous :3.


Moi je vois parfaitement, c'est écrit en rouge et en vert.





















 ::ninja::

----------


## Akajouman

> Ca me fait la même chose.
> Et pour ma notification fantôme sinon une explication ou c'est un mystère ?


Formate. :daku:

----------


## Froyok

> Ça peut arriver tout comme pour certaines de tes réponses,


Rooh, ça c'est méchant.  :tired:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Formate. :daku:


TU RIGOLES MAIS MAINTENANT LES BOUTONS SONT NORMAUX, DONC CA A FONCTIONNE§§  :Emo:

----------


## Lucaxor

Bon, le problème d'arrêt de chargement des posts après certaines vidéos devient de plus en plus fréquent (je suis sur FF4).
Pour donner plus de détails, la trame du forum est chargée, on voit le bouton répondre et le cadre pour entrer du test, mais rien ne se charge après la vidéo au niveau des messages. Quand je dis rien c'est rien : on ne voit pas ce qui vient après la vidéo dans le message même, pas de boutons de réponses avec citation normalement lié au message etc...
La plupart du temps il faut recharger la page plusieurs fois pour que tout le thread soit finalement visible. Mon record est à 22 F5 sur la vidéo de mulot de Psycho dans la LDJ...  ::|:

----------


## Kwaio

Est-ce que ce bug récurrent de doublon a été reporté déjà ?

C'est quasiment un message sur deux maintenant, celui-ci est envoyé en double...

----------


## Frypolar

> Est-ce que ce bug récurrent de doublon a été reporté déjà ?
> 
> C'est quasiment un message sur deux maintenant, celui-ci est envoyé en double...


Si tu passes en mode avancé, normalement tu n'as pas de double post.

----------


## Eklis

Pour ma part je fais toujours des réponses rapides et il me semble pas avoir de souci de double post.  ::huh::

----------


## Tiri

Bah faut pas s'acharner et cliquer deux fois sur le bouton de réponse rapide, car même s'il est un peu long pour répondre, il prend tout les clics en compte.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bah faut pas s'acharner et cliquer deux fois sur le bouton de réponse rapide, car même s'il est un peu long pour répondre, il prend tout les clics en compte.


Je clique toujours qu'une fois et ça foire quand même en réponse rapide y compris quand j'arrête le chargement de la page juste après avoir cliqué. De plus quand tu envoies deux fois de suite le même message tu as un avertissement pour te signaler que ton deuxième message est identique au premier. Le deuxième message est aussi bizarrement considéré. Si le premier message du double post est en fin de page, le deuxième, sur une nouvelle page donc, sera inaccessible tant qu'un autre canard n'aura pas posté à la suite. Tu peux cliquer sur "Dernier message", "Aller au premier message non-lu" ou "Dernière page" ça ne fonctionnera pas.

----------


## half

> La fiche de jeu de "The Oddbox" à deux "x", faudrait corriger ça.
> Et "retour vers le futur" devrait s'appeler "Back to the future - Episode 1", vu qu'il n'y a pas de version française.
> Et le texte du test de "Battlefield : Bad Company 2 - Vietnam" est sur la page du vieux "Battlefield Vietnam".


Fixed




> Problème sur les balises templatephpbb sur le lien suivant : 
> http://www.canardpc.com/info-lopsi%202.html
> dans la partie Forum, dans le bloc list_forum.


Fixed




> Sur le kwikwi :
> 
> Impossible d'uploader une image via le champ prévu dans le kwikwi. Quand j'uploade une image, au lieu de voir une miniature, il n'y a tout simplement rien qui apparait.
> 
> La gestion des pages fonctionne de manière très aléatoire. J'ai déjà vu toute mes pages et textes disparaitre sans prévenir, remettant tout à zéro; tout comme, à l'instant, le site subit une espèce d'attaque meta-physique l'empêchant d'afficher quoi que ce soit.
> 
> La gestion des tags ne semble pas fonctionner non plus, ou alors je n'ai pas compris le système mais je n'arrive pas à sélectionner un tag. 
> 
> A quoi sert le champ illustrations ? On peut parcourir les fichiers et choisir un truc, mais on ne peut pas envoyer vu qu'il n'y a aucun bouton oO et elle irait où l'image de toute façon ? 
> ...


Alors les pages et interfaces du kwikwi vont etre refaite car c'est juste imbitable en ce moment.




> Visiblement ce sont tous les liens vers les dossiers mods qui sont incorrects.
> 
> La page Wiki des dossiers mods fonctionne elle, mais ne montre que le dossier sur Dragon Age. Pour les liens des dossiers qui étaient dans les news, par exemple :
> 
> - News  TTT - Dossier TTT
> - News Dystopia - Dossier Dystopia
> - News The Haunted - The Haunted
> - etc.
> 
> Ne fonctionnent pas (oui, c'était un piège ).


Ouaip j'aui toujours pas reimporter les mods, desoles ShinSH...




> J'ai commencé l'article wiki sur le dernier concours, mais je crois que j'ai dépassé un quota d'upload d'images.
> 
> Ca me donne ça en bas de la liste :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c09d...5d16690959.jpg
> 
> Aussi, y a t-il un moyen de delete une image dans la liste ? Car j'ai fais des doublons par mégarde et j'ai pas trouvé comment les dégager 
> 
> Merci !
> ...


Beaucoup de bug dans cette outils ca va etre refait.




> Non, mais le problème, c'est que quand tu poste via le forum, tout va bien, mais quand tu postes depuis l'interface de message rapide directement après la news, sur le site, ce que tu as tapé est transformé au niveau des accents une fois transmis au serveur et ré-affiché.
> Essayes, tu verras.





> Oyo. Quand on post une réponse sur une news du site, il y a apparemment un problème de charset, les caractères spéciaux à accents ne s'affichent pas bien (genre je te colle de l'ISO8859-15 alors que t'attends de l'UTF8....). Probablement un problème lié au navigateur des gens qui postent, mais qui ne se manifeste que sur l'interface des news, car dans les forums, no souçailles.
> 
> Ma configuration, avec laquelle j'ai reproduit le bug en question : Firefox 3.6.16 / Ubuntu 10.10 / apriori UTF8 revient souvent dans mes variables d'environnement 
> 
> Tchuss !


Ouai on m'a pas dit que VBB 4.0 passait en UTF8 du coup mon astuce de l'iframe en ISO fait des bugs encodage. Faut savoir que le site de CPC lui a toujours été en UTF8. Donc a la refonte de la page news l'iframe va sauter les 2 sites etant en UTF8. Sinon le soucis est corrigé Iframe en UTF8.




> Le mail de réabo est bourré :
> 
> 
> C'est sur que 6 mois à 40€ au lieu de 47€ le numéro, c'est donné :D





> Bonjour. 
> Dans la page de réabonnement http://www.canardpc.com/validation.html, il faut corriger "a la rédaction". 
> Merci.


Au numéro veut dire en payant numéro par numéro.





> De manière générale, le forum rame assez souvent, parfois y compris quand peu de requêtes pour la page genre, 5 sous-forums à afficher...


C'est du aux pub witcher 2 qui sont plus en IFRAME. Je repasse les pubs en IFRAME après ca.

----------


## Silent

Quand je clique sur une news sur le site j'ai ceci comme résultat:

----------


## Phenixy

Petit bug pour moi sur la home, mon panneau utilisateur arrive plus à synchro mon avatar et mon titre (hardc0re, fuck yeah).

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Quand je clique sur une news sur le site j'ai ceci comme résultat:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/859af8a...a5cc13d7e0.jpg


Même chose pour moi (Firefox 3.6.17).

----------


## Ramsei

Plop,

J'ai ainsi le même problème d'affichage quand j'ouvre peut importe la News. Sur FireFox 4.0.1 et IE 8.
En espérant que ce ne sera pas trop galère à "Fixed" la panne ^^

----------


## Ramsei

Vraiment désolé du double post :s  ....

----------


## Elidjah

Bug sur la dernière news http://www.canardpc.com/news-52519-v...gratuite_.html

Le même message d'erreur que Silent et Raphi Le Sobre

----------


## olih

Pareil ici.
Firefox 4 / Linux.
C'est surement du à la réapparition de Half  :tired: .

----------


## fenrhir

J'ai ça sur toutes les news du moment : Duke Nukem, Concours Materiel et WoT, la zik de Valve...

----------


## half

Il y a un proverbe de dev qui dit de ne jamais envoyer ses modifications avant d'aller dormir... Je vais l'appliquer plus souvent. C'est corrigé.

----------


## olih

Petit souci sur la page www.canardpc.com

{subtitre} <-- au lieu du sous titre ?
Et plus d'avatar.

---------- Post added at 20h47 ---------- Previous post was at 20h05 ----------

C'est corrigé !
Merci.

----------


## half

> Petit souci sur la page www.canardpc.com
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c081...083f193021.jpg
> {subtitre} <-- au lieu du sous titre ?
> Et plus d'avatar.


fixed

----------


## Lucaxor

Dans la série "le bug qui apparemment n'arrive qu'à moi", l'arrêt du chargement du post à l'air de se faire au niveau des vidéos youtube utilisant le nouveau système de balise (en gros, que sur les vidéos plus large que sur l'ancienne version du forum).

----------


## Le Sanglier

> Dans la série "le bug qui apparemment n'arrive qu'à moi", l'arrêt du chargement du post à l'air de se faire au niveau des vidéos youtube utilisant le nouveau système de balise (en gros, que sur les vidéos plus large que sur l'ancienne version du forum).


Même soucis ici. Ça me bloque des pages entières Je dois fait Ctrl + F5 pas mal de fois pour que ça passe (pour que ça re-saute juste après)

----------


## Gobi

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit problème (on s'en doute vu le thread). Lorsque je m'identifie à travers le forum, un message m'avertit que je suis bien authentifié, puis il me redirige sur la page de login, et ainsi de suite. Je ne peux bien sur pas poster.

Je ne peux me logger que dans le menu horizontal ("forum", "quoi de neuf?", ...).

----------


## Akajouman

Hey ! 

Le problème de doublons sur le forum se fait de plus en plus intense. Même quand je suis à l'IUT (débit montant et descendant totalement énorme). Ça devient quasi-systématique... Il faudrait vraiment faire quelque chose...

----------


## Pontifex

Sous Opera, un bouton permet d'arriver (en théorie) sur la page suivante. Mais y a un problème avec certains sous-forums (pour l'instant j'ai repéré que ceux de la catégorie "Bistrot des canards" à l'exception de la mare aux connards) où ce raccourci nous renvoie [URL="http://wRL] *WARING ! Ce lien renvoie vers un gif interdit aux mineurs et aux électeurs de Christine Boutin !*
Aucune d'où ça peut venir, mais la première fois, ça surprend  ::P: 

Edit: les sous forums "Hardware Composants choix et conseils", "Hardware Périphérique" et "Systèmes d'exploitations" sont aussi atteints

Re-Edit: j'ai trouvé le "coupable", c'est johnclaude qui a mis le dit lien en site perso. Donc le problème se pose sur tout forum où il a créée un topic en première page. Par contre aucune idée de pourquoi Opera considère cela comme la page suivante...

----------


## Dark Fread

Est-ce qu'il y a une raison au fait que le smileys soient désactivés dans les messages profils ? (et la balise img aussi, d'ailleurs c'était pas le cas avant)

----------


## half

Je ne gere pas le forum, c'est sam qui fait la technique et zoulou la skin, ce topic parle du site web et pas du forum en faites mais je comprends que ca prete a confusion. Je vais ouvrir un topic special pour les bugs du foum.

----------


## Dorian

Probablement déjà signalé : Les tests de jeu de la communauté sont coupés de façon assez aléatoire. (voir Alpha Protocol)

----------


## half

Etrange, je viens de valider un test : http://canardpc.com/jeux-1971-magicka.html et pas de soucis. Je vais creuser un peu.

----------


## Yshuya

C'est pas vraiment un bug.


_



			
				Le site du jeu vidéo et du PC dont vous êtes le héro
			
		

_

Il manquerait pas un S à Héro.

J'ai beau chercher je vois pas le truc pour le manque du S.

J'ai cherché, Shinsh avait déjà fait la remarque, il y a bien longtemps et on lui avait répondu que c'était fixe.

----------


## half

Merci, fixed

----------


## young_nana

Pas vraiment un bug non plus, mais des fautes d'orthographe. Déjà que la vanne est pourrie...

C'est par ici.

(il faut bien sûr lire miE de pain, et salami ne prend pas de S)

----------


## maxpower

Salut,

Suite à ravalement de façade de CPC, plus moyen de trouver les dossiers style test d'alimentation, comparatif CPU, etc...
Disparus à jamais ou bien caché ?
Via un google, je trouve ça : http://www.x86-secret.com/cpchw.php (via cette page, je retrouve pas mal de dossiers, mais problème d'affichage des graphs, 

@+
Max

----------


## Bah

Je reviens sur le bug des vidéos mentionnés plus haut. Sous Firefox certaines vidéo bloquent le chargement de la page. Faut attendre qu'il y ait suffisamment de posts pour arriver à une nouvelle page et pouvoir continuer à suivre les conversation. Je me permets d'y revenir parce que j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait eu de news dessus et c'est assez "handicapant".

Désolé si il y a déjà été répondu.

----------


## Litchi Rikiki

De mon côté j'ai un petit souci un peu gênant mais pas dramatique car je suis assez souple, mais quand je retourne mon écran sur mon bureau j'obtiens ceci:



L'image ne bascule pas dans le bon sens comme sur mon Iphone. Vous avez des idées d'où viendrait le souci?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je pense que ça vient de ton bureau.
Retourne-le, ça s'arrangera.

----------


## keulz

> Je pense que ça vient de ton bureau.
> Retourne-le, ça s'arrangera.


 :^_^:

----------


## ducon



----------


## Max_well

> http://leschauvessouris.l.e.pic.cent...t/cqgm8dti.jpg


I'm Batman

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug ou une erreur administrative. Dans le doute, j'ai aussi envoyé un mail à abonnement at canardpc.com.

Dans mon compte, mon abonnement à Hardware est signalé comme épuisé (et donc non actif) avec 0 numéros restants alors que les numéros concernés vont du 7 au 10.

Bug ? Arnaque de 2 numéros ? J'appelle Julien Courbet ::rolleyes::

----------


## O^o

Ben yes quoi, tous les abos déclarés finis alors que non pas du tout ?

What the fuck ?

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Après demande au service abo' ça vient de leur base de donnée; ils travaillaient dessus dans la journée.
Pour ma part l'abo' à CPC est revenu à la normale, par contre pour l'abo' hardware c'est toujours en rouge...

----------


## O^o

Merci pour l'info. Idem pour moi.

J'espère que c'est juste un bug d'affichage et que ça n'impacte pas l'envoi. Me faut mon hardware, j'ai plus rien à lire.

 :nawak:

----------


## Waf

Bonjour  ::): 

Il semblerait que la page des comptes ne fonctionne pas en ce moment.

Toutes mes excuses si ca deja ete repete moult fois mais j'ai pas vraiment la motive de lire tout le thread...
Merci  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, ce n'est pas un bug mais je ne sais pas trop où mettre ça.
Pourquoi dans l'historique des numéros de CPC, les CPC hardware n'ont pas le contenu du numéro ?
Je suis en train de chercher les articles sur les souris, et avant de chercher dans ma pile de CPC pas classés, j'aimerais bien savoir ce que je cherche.  ::):

----------


## Baron

Bon, vu que le site rame à mort, j'arrive pas à voir les pages précédentes. Donc au cas où, je voulais dire que j'ai une notification de MP sur mon profil qui refuse de disparaître, bien que j'ai consulté le dit MP moultes fois.

----------


## Jolaventur

Je viens d'avoir une pub Weight Watcher, je demande donc à ce que le ciblage publicitaire soit désactivé.

----------


## Dacoduck

Bonjour,

Sur un Firefox 6 sous RHES 5, les derniers commentaires de l'actu se superposent au bas de page ce qui les rend illisibles et par la même occasion empêche d'accéder aux liens vers les pages de commentaires suivantes.
Aussi fourbe qu'un Scapin, je me suis donc empressé de faire passer la page aux filtres du W3C, trouvant curieux ce petit logo en bas de page alors que le rendu était bancal. Voici les liens pour la certif :
CSS:
http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/v...rning=&lang=fr
HTML:
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=ht...Inline&group=0

Ce logo de validité a du dépasser sa date de fraîcheur   ::(: . Mais nul doute que le webmestre va s'empresser de rafraîchir tout ça  :B): .

Merci.

----------


## bob331

Bonjour, j'accede à l'article suivant "Une bulle dans la bulle" en date du 07/09 qui n'est pas visible en direct.
pour cela je clique sur la petite fleche à droite de tweet sur le dernier article.
Pas sur que ce soit un bug, ca ressemble plus à un flag oublié ds la fiche de l'article.

----------


## korb3n

Salut,

La page http://www.canardpc.com/compte.html bug, uniquement lorsque que l'on est pas identifié, sous les 3 navigateurs suivants : Firefox 6, Chrome 13 et IE 9.
Le footer se retrouve tout en haut, enfin c'est pas beau et pas pratique.

Je précise que c'est le lien direct vers cette page que j'ai eu dans l'email me proposant de me réabonner.

Bonne continuation!

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/71a388c...58d3a1c49.html

----------


## MrBeaner

Bien ! Je me suis lancé à créer le kwikwi pour les jeux en VOST FR mais il semblerait que le bouzin bug pas mal. J'ai d'abord fait du copier/coller pour me faciliter la tâche, mais il y a pas mal de rejet de l'opération. Je vous offre un petit exemple :



Ici je suis confronté à 3 problèmes :

1) La ligne Dawn of War veut à tout prix se scinder en plusieurs paragraphes, quoi que je fasse, copier/coller ou bien réécrire toute la liste, il n'en fait qu'à sa tête !

2) Les liens donnés sont en bordeaux comme pour le forum pour le copier/coller, et en bleu comme pour le kwikwi si j'écris le tout directement. Ce qui donne une mise en page hétérogène et c'est moche pour un nazi comme moi.

3) La barre d'outils est trop basse. Mieux vaut avoir une zone de frappe plus petite ou plus horizontale pour éviter de scroller comme un ouf à chaque fois que l'on veut mettre en gras ou bien en italique. Ou encore linker des bout de phrases.

----------


## Narm

Petit bug orthographique (halphique ?) quand on passe dans la boutique et que l'on veut commander un abonnement, si on est déjà abonné s'affiche un message d'erreur. Au sein de ce message est indiqué le nombre de numéros "réstant" à recevoir et il y a un "hors" à la place de "or" dans le texte explicatif.

----------


## alx

Le "hors" n'est pas une faute...

----------


## ducon

Ici, si.

----------


## alx

Euh, oui, pardon  ::unsure::  Je ne sais pas pourquoi je bloquais sur le "or" anglais.

----------


## moimadmax

Sinon je ne sais pas si cela à déjà été reporté mais les liens dans la boutique qui renvois vers les config CanardPC sur materiel.net sont mort.
Limite pour éviter de devoir éditer tout le temps. Faire un lien vers la recherche (http://www.materiel.net/search.html?...=CanHard+&cat=)
Sinon il y a un moyen d'être lié a CPC lors d'un achat, autre que les configs de canards, afin d'avoir au mieux une réduc, et au moins un plus pour vous ? 
Car j'ai ~200€ de matos à acheter.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport mais le texte "Votre spécialiste High-tech vous propose les nouvelles versions des 4 configs de Canard" pointe vers une page où on ne voit en fait que deux configs.

----------


## kenshironeo

Pour le moment le lien de téléchargement de fallout new vegas vers dlgamer pointe versune page vide.(je ne trouve pas , pointe sur une page vide avec écrit dans le moteur interne de leur site "and".

----------


## Tien 12

En bas des pages du site (pas du forum, donc), Ala ligne "Nos Partenaires", le lien vers DL Gamer ne fonctionne pas (404). Il veut diriger vers "http://www.canardpc.com/www.dlgamer.com".

----------


## Skiant

Deux "bugs" sur la news de GMB de ce 5 décembre.

Primo, une mise en forme copiée/collée depuis Word ou autre qui n'est pas supprimée dans le CMS et qui finit sur le site live: 


Deuxio, un encoding foireux dans les commentaires de la même news, affichés sur le site: 


Et au passage sur cette même page, une erreur de Javascript, sans doute une fonction Mootools appelée avec de mauvais paramètres.


```
news.js:28Uncaught TypeError: Cannot call method 'addEvent' of null
```

----------


## olih

Sur cette même news, l'image ne s'affiche pas quand je la regarde (par canarpc.com).

----------


## MrBeaner

Y a un problème avec le copier-coller sur le nouveau site on dirait, que ce soit pour les news ou le kwikwi.

----------


## Nono

Les liens vers les configs de canards en bas de la page http://www.canardpc.com/boutique.html sont obsolètes.

----------


## Akajouman

La bannière qui doit se trouver en bas est en plein milieux sur cet article ! http://www.canardpc.com/news-52702-i...n_presque.html

Allez, on replace les div, et vite !§§§  :;):

----------


## moimadmax

Je pense que ca doit être une coquille dans l'article en lui même. J'ai regardé mais pas trouvé le problème.

----------


## tenshu

Tof ne génère plus les miniatures correctement.

----------


## JeP

Heu, j'aimerais changer l'adresse de livraison de mes CPC, mais ça n'a pas l'air de marcher, quand je clique sur "changer l'adresse..." "Maison", il me demande de confirmer, et dès que je le fais il me dit que le changement est effectué...  ::huh::  
C'est peut-être moi qui m'y prend mal mais en ce cas je ne comprends pas ce que j'ai loupé.

----------


## moimadmax

Tu ne peux pas créer une nouvelle adresse et la définir comme adresse de livraison ?

----------


## JeP

C'était ça, merci ! Je comprenais pas le sens de "changer l'adresse"

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je repose ma question ici des fois que vous auriez la réponse. J'avais lié mon abonnement au compte du forum, mon email et mes infos sur le forums sont corrects, mais quand je vais sur le site et que je regarde où en est mon abonnement, j'ai mon ancien numéro de téléphone et mon ancien email. Je ne trouve pas d'option pour les changer.
Comme je vais devoir me réabonner bientôt j'aimerais bien que tout soit en ordre.

Merci.

----------


## Silver

Depuis le ravalement de façade des news on n'a plus accès aux strips de Couly, seulement aux miniatures tronquées de ces strips.  :Emo: 

Exemple avec Bollokman vs L'état policé II ! qui ne permet de voir que ceci :

----------


## Projet 154

Petit bug :

Quand on recherche sur le site "Prince of Persia : L'âme du guerrier", on tombe sur cette page :
http://www.canardpc.com/search-princ..._guerrier.html

Mais quand on recherche via google, on tombe sur cette page :
http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-150-Pri..._guerrier.html

Ça fait comme si il y avait eu une séparation dans la Matrice.
C'est pas bien méchant, mais je préfère le signaler.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Ce programme va Ãªtre terminÃ© car il a effectuÃ© une opÃ©ration non conforme.

Je viens de tomber sur ca en allant sur http://tof.canardpc.com/

----------


## ducon

Avec les blobs utf-8 en prime ?  ::o:

----------


## kpouer

Salut, j'ai un problème technique avec le site:
son affichage sur iPad. J'ai un iPad 2, et le site est d'une lenteur terrible dessus, il peine à s'afficher, l'iPad fiche comme pas possible pendant tout le chargement de la page qui est assez long (ensuite ça va, enfin tant que je clique pas sur un lien).
C'est réellement totalement inutilisable. Pourtant l'iPad affiche d'autres sites web qui semblent largement aussi complexes sans broncher donc il doit y avoir un truc qui pose problème mais je ne sais pas quoi.

----------


## moimadmax

Moi j'ai écrit ma première news, et il y a eu une coquille lors de la validation de la news. J'avais mis un montant en $ ($400,000) et le $400 est passé à la trappe. Je pense donc qu'il y a un bug là dessus.

La deuxième question : il est écrit que seul les Admin peuvent éditer les news. Mais lorsque je vais sur ma news j'ai le lien pour l'éditer ( Admin : Éditer la news) J'arrive bien sur la page d'édition, mais j'ai pas essayé de validé le changement, des fois qu'elle repartirai en validation. Est ce qu'on est Admin de notre news ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tiens, pendant que j'y pense.

Le lien vers dlgamer en footer de la page d'accueil du site est foireux.

Il mène vers : http://canardpc.com/www.dlgamer.com

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Hop, un autre rapport de bug du site.

Cette fois, le flux RSS.

Voici un extrait du flux, pour bien mettre en évidence le problème.



```
<title>
Canard PC disponible en numérique sur "Read and Go"
</title>
<link>
http://www.canardpc.com/news-52839-canard_pc_disponible_en_numerique_sur__read_and_go_.html
</link>
<guid isPermaLink="true">
http://www.canardpc.com/news-52839-canard_pc_disponible_en_numerique_sur__read_and_go_.html
</guid>
<description>
Nous faisons une exp&eacute;rience avec le service 'Read and Go' d'Orange : Canard PC y sera disponible en version num&eacute;rique (PDF de bonne qualit&eacute;) tous les quinze jours. Encore peu connu, Read and Go est un service de journaux, magazines...
</description>
<pubDate>Tue, 03 Jul 2012 01:07:00 +0200</pubDate>
<author>news@canardpc.com ()</author>
<category>Journal de bord</category>
<comments>http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=52839</comments>
```

Le problème ce situe au niveau de la balise *comments*. Cette balise contient un lien vers le forum qui n'a aucun sens.
En effet, il s'agit d'un lien auto incrémenté à chaque news. Incrémentation en fonction du numéro de la news et non du thread associé.

Bref, le topic noté en *comments* n'a aucun rapport avec la news en question.

La solution la plus simple serait donc de retirer cette balise qui ne sert à rien.

----------


## Silian

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci sur le site cpc.cx qui est reconnu comme ayant des Malwares par Bitdefender 2012 :



Et la page BitDefender : http://trafficlight.bitdefender.com/...language=fr_FR

Malheureusement je n'ai pas plus de détail que cela.

Merci pour une éventuelle correction ou de-blacklistage.

----------


## Woodywood

Salut , j'ai remarquer depuis hier soir,  que  pour se connecter , il faut que je retape plusieurs fois mon pseudo et mot de passe  ::huh:: 

Pourtant je fais pas d'erreur c'est sûre .
IL y a un soucis en ce moment?

Ainsi que dans la messagerie je n'arrive pas à consulter mes messages que j'ai envoyer ?

merci

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.
Dans le mail de "tof", pour les photos, il manque un caractère d'espace, et des retours à la ligne, svp.
Photo jointe :
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8815748...0490c8aed9.jpg
PS : IE et FF, j'ai testé les 2.

----------


## serval100

cpc.cx est toujours bloqué par bitdefender , message d'erreur visible  sur Firefox et Chrome comme publié par Silian. Sur waterfox pas d'alerte de sécurité mais juste une page toute blanche

----------


## Max_well

Tous les liens présent dans "News" sur la page d'un jeu sont cassés.

Exemple : http://canardpc.com/jeux-1260-braid.html et cliquer sur "Braid" dans les corps des news.

----------


## Meuh*

Une coquille s'est glissée dans la boutique. Si je clique sur le gros bouton pour choisir un abonnement alors que j'en ai encore un en cours, j'ai un pavé qui me propose de me réabonner avec un "r*é*stant" au lieu de "restant" :



Pour la peine, j'hésite à me réabonner...  ::ninja::

----------


## Narm

Problème avec les urls dans l'aperçu en première page, qui disparait quand on clique sur l'article.

----------


## tenshu

Tof est down.

----------


## johnclaude

Je ne sais pas si c'est un problème du site où si c'est juste moi qui ne sait pas m'en servir mais j'essaye de faire un article sur le wiki, et pas moyen d'y mettre d'images il me dit que "The file(s) uploaded were too large to process." alors que c'est un pauvre jpeg de 45ko que j'ai descendu à moins de 500x200pixels (j'ai vu que d'autres avaient des images plus grandes dans leur wiki.

----------


## kaien56ashtor

""""""Bonjour,depuis hier obliger de fermer I.Explorer pour sortir du site CPC.
 Impossible de faire retour page précedente et le bouton affiche¨"Retour
 a Dynamic Banner" mais rien ne se passe.
 J'ai testé sur d'autres sites pas de probleme.""""""""""
    Bon le message précédent se trouvait dans le problème du forum alors que
c'est bien le site CPC qui refuse de revenir a la page précédente ;quand j'essaye
de sortir en fermant la page ,tout internet se ferme.
   Rien n'a été modifié sur l'ordinateur et depuis dimanche c'est le biiinnnzzzz.

----------


## Teto

Problème déjà réglé sur un autre fil, c'est à cause d'une pub mal faite. Faut faire chauffer AdBlock.

----------


## kaien56ashtor

> """"""bonjour,depuis hier obliger de fermer i.explorer pour sortir du site cpc.
>  Impossible de faire retour page précedente et le bouton affiche¨"retour
>  a dynamic banner" mais rien ne se passe.
>  J'ai testé sur d'autres sites pas de probleme.""""""""""
>     bon le message précédent se trouvait dans le problème du forum alors que
> c'est bien le site cpc qui refuse de revenir a la page précédente ;quand j'essaye
> de sortir en fermant la page ,tout internet se ferme.
>    Rien n'a été modifié sur l'ordinateur et depuis dimanche c'est le biiinnnzzzz.


c'est bon tout fonctionne.   Merci...........

----------


## Graine

Avast détecte une menace en allant sur le site cpc.
Je suis menacé :fear:

----------


## elftor

Pareil que Graine, la madame d'Avast elle gueule à chaque page.

URL:	http://sportop.c0m.li/yoO4TAbn2tpl5DltCf...
processus:	C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox...
infection:	URL:Mal

----------


## pesos

La même.

----------


## Silenius

Comme les autres Canards.J'ai Kaspersky qui s'exite me stipulant l'existence d'un Cheval de Troie rodant dans les pages du forum de Cpc. ::huh::

----------


## Julesis

> Comme les autres Canards.J'ai Kaspersky qui s'exite me stipulant l'existence d'un Cheval de Troie rodant dans les pages du forum de Cpc.


Pareil.
Après l’installation d'Adblock je n'ai plus d'alerte (Kaspersky).

----------


## RUPPY

Moi, j'ai ce message de Chrome lorsque je vais sur le topic de Mark of the ninja à cette adresse  ::O:   : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...k+of+the+ninja

----------


## loupgarou93

> Pareil que Graine, la madame d'Avast elle gueule à chaque page.
> 
> URL:    http://sportop.c0m.li/yoO4TAbn2tpl5DltCf...
> processus:    C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox...
> infection:    URL:Mal


La même chose pour moi mais sous explorer

----------


## moimadmax

Je pense que quelqu'un qui a accès au FTP de CanardPC c'est chopé une saloperie.
En même temps c'est bien placé dans le code. Si on compare aux saloperie que j'ai déjà vu.

----------


## Redlight

> Pareil que Graine, la madame d'Avast elle gueule à chaque page.
> 
> URL:	http://sportop.c0m.li/yoO4TAbn2tpl5DltCf...
> processus:	C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox...
> infection:	URL:Mal


Idem ici avec Avast et firefox

----------


## moimadmax

C'est a se demander si il y a quelqu'un qui passe ici.

----------


## Anton

Au hasard, un peu comme la modération.

----------


## kamatchou

> Comme les autres Canards.J'ai Kaspersky qui s'exite me stipulant l'existence d'un Cheval de Troie rodant dans les pages du forum de Cpc.


Pareil , et ca fait ***** les "Brrret" "brrrreeet" de Kaspersky  :tired: 




> Détectés: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	29/01/2013 14:28:13

----------


## moimadmax

Je me suis permis d'envoyer un message perso a téraboule. En espérant que ça lui envoie un mail.

----------


## Phenixy

J'ai des lignes de code qui s'affichent en haut de mes pages du site et du forum:

----------


## Qiou87

C'est lié au bandeau DLGamer, ça disparaît en réactivant Adblock.

----------


## moimadmax

Apparemment ça proviens de la régie pub CPC et plus exactement du script http://pub2.canardpc.com/www/deliver.../canardpc.com/.

----------


## Doc TB

vous avez encore le probleme la ? je vois rien du tout moi :X

----------


## Strife

Oui, le site est toujours malveillant.

----------


## Manu71

> Oui, le site est toujours malveillant.


Chez moi aussi.

----------


## Tien 12

Pareil pour moi.

Pour le site et le forum, j'ai enlevé l'alerte, mais elle y est encore pour le lien de moimadmax.

----------


## johnclaude

Pareil, bande de salauds on vous aura!

----------


## Redlight

Ouais et avec chrome c'est pire il bloque carrément le site il faut lui stipuler de continuer à nos risques et périls.

En revanche IE ne grille rien.

----------


## Doc TB

Non mais ça OK, mais est-ce que vous voyez encore des malware quelque part ? 

Parceque la Google dit que c'est malveillant, mais si on demande plus d'info, il n'y a rien detecté en fait : http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/d...dpc.com/&hl=fr

----------


## Redlight

Même rapport ici en faite.

----------


## Alliante

Je confirme, c'est une pub qui crée le problème, c'est n'est pas CPC lui même.

----------


## Flad

Le forum il s'est fait modobellé  :haha:

----------


## moindre

Le forum, il a un nouveau skin tout classe.

----------


## kamatchou

C'est bon ,vous pouvez sortir de chez vous les gens ,y a plus de zombies   ::lol::  ,Kaspersky ne branche plus ,c'est donc tout bon  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

Ça se propage aux sites qui linkent abondamment les images de tof.canardpc.com  ::'(:

----------


## moimadmax

Là depuis que les pubs ne s'affiche plus, le problème semble résolu.

----------


## kpouer

Bon j'en avais déjà parlé l'année dernière mais le site canard PC est toujours buggé sur safari sur iPad. En fait l'iPad se fige, il devient même difficile de quitter le browser. Bizarrement le problème est moins présent sur chrome pour iPad.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ce site ne s’affiche pas bien sur Mac, mais c’est voulu

----------


## kilfou

Les news ne sont plus relayées automatiquement sur facebook.

----------


## acdctabs

canardplus ça marche plus, j'ai du mettre à jour mon favori ^^

----------


## Silver

Dans le Mode édition des fiches de jeux les listes des éditeurs, développeurs et "Appartient au groupe" me parlent une langue que l'Académie française réprouve.



Aussi il y a deux cadres qui se chevauchent dans cette même fiche, ce que les conservateurs intégristes français réprouvent. Je suis sur Firefox 21.

----------


## Mc ITI

Bonjour à tous.

Je me permet de signaler un lien "mort" sur l'en-tête du site : en effet, cliquer sur [_Barre de vie_] mène à un étrange site "_d'american earth protector écolo-j'te-met-des-éoliennes-là-où-le-vent-souffle_" appelé _Carbon Nation_. Ou je suis trop nouveau pour comprendre le lien entre un _gamepad_ et les chapeaux Stetson - cravates country, ou il y a comme qui dirait une rencontre inappropriée, un choc de culture Internetistique?

("Voilà! Affiché direct pour son premier post, le nouveau! On t'a repéré le consoleux.)

Merci de votre attention. Merci de me rectifier si j'avais ici proféré une ânerie.

----------


## Anton

Non, t'as raison.
Mais ça fait des mois qu'on le dit et que rien n'est fait. Entre autres choses.

----------


## Yuccaman

Le lien vers la rubrique "Jeux vidéo" en bas de page des tests renvoie sur une page "Erreur 404".

----------


## Yshuya

Quand on *paye* un abonnement :B): , on reçoit deux mails de confirmations.

----------


## kilfou

Pas moyen de retirer l'illustration d'une news, je ne vois pas la croix rouge en haut à droite qui sert à ça, si j'en crois le texte explicatif.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui suis une pine d'huitre ou pas, mais je me bats avec le système de changement d'adresse de livraison pour les abonnements et je perds.

Une fois entrée la nouvelle adresse, pas moyen de changer avec l'ancienne.

----------


## edan13

Dans l'onglet Boutique de la page d'accueil du site, on peut minimiser la rubrique "Goodies & collector" mais recliquer sur la petite icône triangulaire ne la réagrandit pas, contrairement aux autres.
Testé sous Firefox.

J'ai découvert cela en cherchant un lien (qui n'a pas été ajouté à la Boutique) vers les tapis de souris CPC en vente sur Matériel.net.

----------


## Phenixy

Pour le site - comme le forum - j'ai le chargement de l'élément "pub.pressenonstop.com" qui est tellement long que chaque affichage de page prend plus d'une minute. J'ai du retirer l'exception CPC sur Adblock que j'avais, rendant le chargement à nouveau rapide et fluide.

----------


## moimadmax

Idem. C'est bizarre, on ne dirait pas que le serveur ne réponds pas, mais qu'il rentre dans une boucle et télécharge plein d'éléments.

----------


## Frite

Pareil, je viens d'avoir un truc étrange pendant une heure : Le bandeau supérieur s'affiche, mais pas le contenu, et il me dit "en attente de pub.pressenonstop.com". Et curieusement, quand je faisais F5, tout le forum s'affichait bien pendant une seconde, et revenait en mode chargement aussitôt.

----------


## Volcano

J'ai la même chose, et ce quelque soit le navigateur que j'utilise : IE, Opera, Firefox ou Chrome.

----------


## Frite

Ça recommence par intermittence, il reste bloqué très longtemps sur "Waiting for cas.criteo.com".

----------


## kenshironeo

La page de la webcam de la rédac ne marche pas.

----------


## Yuccaman

Pourtant :

----------


## M0zArT

Dommage que ça ne marche pas chez vous, ils sont en train de streamer un play test de la Playbox One avec une manette Steam..

----------


## AgentDerf

Pareil le lien vers la webcam marche pas!
J'aimerai tellement voir boulon motiver ces troupes :

----------


## ducon

Chouette, jouer à Doom sur un Apple II.

----------


## Skiant

https://developers.google.com/speed/...anardpc.com%2F
+ 
http://i.imgur.com/VIFf0vy.png

Et plus si affinités.

----------


## ccp6128

Bonsoir,

C'est juste moi ou sur la page "mon compte" il n'y a aucun moyen de modifier / supprimer une adresse déjà saisie ?

(testé sous Firefox 24, avec IE10 la mise en page est totalement foireuse).

----------


## kenshironeo

Les configurations proposées dans la boutique sont dépassées et ne correspondent pas à celles indiquées dans le magazine(exemple la ducky à 500 euros affiche un disque dur de 500 go et 4 go de ram).

Les liens pointant vers les configs materiel.net eux sont bien à jour, mais les descriptifs de la page boutique eux peuvent induire en erreur:
Intel pentium G860 à 3 GhzAMD Radeon HD 7770 1024 MoAsus P8H67 rev 34096 Mo (4 Go) KingstonWestern Digital - 500 GoAsgard IIIAntec HCG 400W~500 € TTC

----------


## Mobyduck

Dans la rubrique « *Nos Partenaires* » en bas de page, le lien de DLGamer point vers nulle part.

----------


## Algent

Je ne suis pas totalement certain que ça aille ici mais j'ai reçu 2x le mail de Confirmation de réabonnement/Facture avec le pdf.
C'est le même numéro de facture donc c'est probablement plus un doublon d'envoi côté site.

----------


## Tien 12

Pareil.

----------


## moimadmax

> Je ne suis pas totalement certain que ça aille ici mais j'ai reçu 2x le mail de Confirmation de réabonnement/Facture avec le pdf.
> C'est le même numéro de facture donc c'est probablement plus un doublon d'envoi côté site.


Idem.

----------


## kenshironeo

La boutique Canard PC indique des configurations dépassées depuis un bout de temps, les liens internes renvoient aux configs actuelles évoquées dans le magazine, mais la page de la boutique induit en erreur.(exemple cette 7770 indiquée pour ducky, alors que la carte proposée actuellement est une  R7 260 X)

----------


## bec

"Le site Web que vous allez ouvrir contient un logiciel malveillant !
Google Chrome a bloqué l'accès à forum.canardpc.com pour l'instant.
Même si vous avez consulté ce site Web en toute sécurité par le passé, il est maintenant susceptible d'infecter votre ordinateur avec des logiciels malveillants.
Les logiciels malveillants peuvent entraîner, entre autres, un vol d'identité, une perte financière et la suppression permanente de fichiers. En savoir plus..."

WARING§§§

----------


## Strife

Idem ici.

----------


## Koma

> Le truc à commencé quand le robot de Google est passé sur pub.pressenonstop.com. Il a trouvé un fichier de cache dans un repertoire upload mal sécurisé avec un redirection vers un site pourri. Il a donc blacklisté tout le domaine pressenonstop.com et peu importe si le fichier en question n’était pas accessible normalement. Ensuite, comme canardpc.com utilise pressenonstop.com de maniere quasi-généralisée (c'est le serveur de pub dont forcement, il est sur quasiment toutes les pages), Google à blacklisté canardpc.com même si ce domaine là n'avait rien, puis pareil avec tous les sous-domaines de canardpc.com, puis avec les sites qui ont des liens canardpc.com (comme biendebuter.net),...etc.
> 
> Je persiste : c'est flippant


On en parle aussi sur le topic "alerte virus" et celui dédié au forum.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je rappelle de nouveau, un an plus tard, un problème persistant sur le lien de la boutique, le visuel des configs de canard est dépassé!!!.


Certes il suffit de cliquer sur le sliens pour s'en rendre compte mais ça induit en erreur au début/


http://www.canardpc.com/boutique.html


La ducky indiquée par exemple est celle d'il y a plus d'un an voire deux!!!

----------


## moimadmax

Je sais pas si ça a déjà été posté, mais quand on rédige une news et qu'on clique sur voir la news (sans qu'elle soit validée), on tombe sur un 404.

----------


## moimadmax

Un autre bug, le site n'est pas d'accord avec lui même : 

Sur ma page, la news steam est refusée, Carmageddon acceptée et 2Dark en validation (ce qui me semble correcte).
Si je suis sur un article, Steam est en validation, Carmageddon acceptée et une rejeté (elle n'est pas affichée, donc il reste 2DARK).

----------


## Jolaventur

Y'a une saleté de sondage avec une gueule de spyware qui m'intruse depuis de ce matin.

ça vient de chez vous?

----------


## Wobak

Tu pourrais être moins précis on voit un peu trop bien de quoi tu parles là.

----------


## Jolaventur

C'était pas chez moi 
Et pas de capture.

----------


## eSone

Bonsoir. Voilà, j'ai cherché et n'ai pas trouvé de topic parlant de ça. Je pose donc juste une question rapide ici. Peut on supprimer les adresses inutilisées, obsolètes, etc, dans la gestion du compte sur le site CanardPC, par rapport à l'abonnement CPC ? Merci.  ::):

----------


## Nono

Ça pique les yeux !

----------


## moimadmax

Je sais pas si ça a déjà été dit mais je pense qu'il faut faire le ménage dans les tags sur le kwikwi:

Y'en a qui se sont bien amusés apparemment.

----------


## VisualRonin

Salutations,

C'est ici qu'il faut se plaindre si un truc ne fonctionne pas correctement ?
Il se trouve que j'ai eu un souci de paiement à votre boutique.

J'avais mis une Encyclopédie du jeu vidéal dans mon caddie et j'espérai passer à la caisse sans problème MAIS ! Ma carte bleue a été refusé plusieurs fois par CIC alors que j'ai de l'argent sur mon compte. Par contre, la carte bleue de mon copain est passée.
Je suis à la banque BNP Paribas. CIC a quelque chose contre cette banque pour refuser ma carte (les salows !) ? Mon copain est à la Caisse d'épargne qui, apparemment, est appréciée par CIC. Merci à lui du coup.
J'espère recevoir mon Encyclopédie bientôt pour admirer les illustrations et me fendre la poire.

Amitiés.

----------


## Silver

Salut,

Rien de grave mais il manque l'année 2015 dans la navigation par année de la boutique, quand on visionne tous les numéros. Alors certes, 2015 est la première page qui s'affiche, mais si on veut naviguer dans les années on ne peut pas revenir simplement à la nouvelle.

Grosses bises.

----------


## Gobi

Le formulaire pour un numéro non reçu est mal fait pour plusieurs raisons:
-L'avertissement est dans des couleurs orangées, au lieu du vert qui indique qu'un processus s'est déroulé correctement.
-On reste sur la même page, le formulaire de demande ne disparait pas, les champs restent remplis, là encore manque de feedback...
-Le numéro d'abonné passe miraculeusement de champ vide à "0".

Bref un petit coup de $("#formquirox").hide() après un call AJAX réussit, c'est pas trop compliqué  ::): 
Coin

----------

